#kubuntu 2009-12-28
<pompa__> flash question: to play media contents in firefox under kde wich plugin I have to choose?
<r00t_ninja_> what do you mean flash question?
<pompa__> i mean rapid
<r00t_ninja_> oh k
<pompa__> firefox suggested me some options
<pompa__> but all of them seems to be gnome oriented
<r00t_ninja_> i would suggest you install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<pompa__> i have Gecko, totem, VLC, Mplayer,gxine
<pompa__> but the vlc plugin is indipendent from the app?
<r00t_ninja_> no
<pompa__> or I have to install the entire VLC?
<r00t_ninja_> it will install the entire vlc
<r00t_ninja_> however vlc is a qt based app
<pompa__> ok, thank you
<cuznt> i have some boot grub2 issues
<jason__> hey everyone
<yaramazgeyik> some one help me ?
<yaramazgeyik> someone help me
<r00t_ninja> yaramazgeyik: with?
<yaramazgeyik> .sh files
<r00t_ninja> it is a script
<ToxinPowe_>  sh file or ./file
<yaramazgeyik> how to install it ?
<yaramazgeyik> i am new linux user
<r00t_ninja> first right click on it
<r00t_ninja> click properties
<r00t_ninja> go to permisssions
<yaramazgeyik> okk
<r00t_ninja> and tick "is executable"
<yaramazgeyik> ok
<r00t_ninja> may i ask what program this is?
<yaramazgeyik> ıts game .. HoNclient
<r00t_ninja> it probably needs to be run as root
<r00t_ninja> you will  need to open up konsole
<yaramazgeyik> i open konsole but i forget how to install :SS:
<r00t_ninja> where is it saved?
<yaramazgeyik> desktop
<yaramazgeyik> cd ~/Desktop
<r00t_ninja> oh wait
<r00t_ninja> you should just be able to click it
<yaramazgeyik> yes
<yaramazgeyik> ok ok i see konsol
<yaramazgeyik> thanksssss
<yaramazgeyik> so much
<yaramazgeyik> i install this game but i cant see game graphics :D
<antlarr> hi
<antlarr> any idea on how to restore my original symlinks from /etc/rcN.d/*  after running insserv ?
<antlarr> insserv changed everything in all those directories :(
<danielq> hello, can anyone do me a favor? I tried " sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk" , but got the error message: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jdk
<r00t_ninja> i think only sunjava6 is available now
<danielq> but I have to download java5 because Android requires java5 only
<danielq> any workaround to fix this problem?
<walid> hello
<mark904> hello to you
<danielq> has anyone installed java5 on karmic (9.10)?
<r00t_ninja> danielq: its suasy java5 or java6 in the android docs
<r00t_ninja> danielq: its says java5 or java6 in the android docs
<mark904> gerald is having a personality crisis
<r00t_ninja> sun-java5 is unsupported by sun now so you should really avoid using it
<gerald_> de
<danielq> r00t_ninja: that's what google says: http://source.android.com/download
<cuznt> is there a way to make a recovery disk from a usb?
<danielq> JDK 5.0, update 12 or higher.  Java 6 is not supported, because of incompatibilities with @Override
<r00t_ninja> oh sorry i thought you were setting up the sdk
<danielq> ;) i set up sdk earlier and installed java6. now it looks like i have to install 5 since i am interested in Android open source project
<r00t_ninja> i think you can use jauntys packages
<r00t_ninja> http://androidenea.blogspot.com/2009/12/ubuntu-910-java-5-and-android-open.html
<r00t_ninja> hopefully that helps
<danielq> it sounds a good idea. let me have a try... thanks
<danielq> r00t_ninja:it's working now. thank you very much :)
<cuznt> is there a way to get my start up config on a usb so i can boot from it?
<gizmobay> I have a second hd in my comp. that has linux mint 7.04 from ages ago but it isn't a boot option. I'd like to use the space. What is the best way to do this? With the Gparted liveCD?
<antlarr> so, who had the idea of keeping a working insserv binary in the distribution?
<human> hello!
<AlexZani> hi all
<soee> hi
<r00t_ninja> i accidently deleted everything in my ~/.kde i need to recover my address book , any ideas?
<Daisy> can someone help me configuring the midi output on my kubuntu?
<Daisy> please
<Daisy> can someone help me configuring the midi output on my kubuntu?
<dan_l> I'm a little new to the world of KDE.  I have an absolutely positively must have application that I want to autostart.  Can somebody tell me how I would go about doing that?
<Daisy> dan_l: whats your problem?
<soee> dan_l: System Settings / Advanced / and there is Autostart programs icon
<dan_l> Daisy:  I've got this nifty program.  It's called googsystray.  I want to get it to autostart upon login.  I found an autostart folder.  I found what I believe is the program.  I'm trying to smash the two together.
<dan_l> Soee:  that sounds easy.  Let me give it a shot.
<dan_l> Soee:  I think it worked.  That's disturbingly easy.
<dan_l> I now know why you KDE people are such nuts.  This thing is sexy.
<soee> well i never used that, so just check if it works like u want :)
<dan_l> Only problem is, KDE keeps crashing the vista partition.  Which means I have to go full linux.  I am scared by this concept.  But it should be fun.
<soee> how crasing ?
<soee> *crashing
<dan_l> Ya know:  I'm really not sure.  Windows fails to boot up frequently.  I've tried two or three installs.  Only thing I can figure out is that either Kubuntu or Grub is hosing something in the windows partition.
<jason__> hey guys - is there any way I can nuke my xorg file and redo it without being logged into the system? I changed my screen resolution in kubuntu and rebooted. Now when I boot up in kubuntu, the login screen just disappears. I cant do anything and I kinda need this laptop rolling tomorrow morning for owrk.
<dan_l> But it's a windows problem.  It just means I have to make Office and Eve run in WINE and all is well.
<soee> dan_l: well i was using win xp and win 7 on other hdd and there was no problem with grub or lunching that systems
<dan_l> errr.....Jason:  maybe with a live disk?
<jason__> dan_l - if I boot to a livecd and take away my xorg (rename it to xorg.conf.bak or something) and reboot, will xorg auto-generate a new one upon booting up?
<dan_l> Soee:  It's just windows sucking.  I don't even see a good reason to fix it anymore.  I just need excel and eve.  The rest of the winheadaches can go pound sand.  Seriously:  for as little time as I spend there, I spend way too much time fixing it.
<rocafuerte> can someone help me configuring the midi output on my kubuntu?
<dan_l> Jason__:  To be honest---I have no idea.  that would be the first thing I would try, though.
<jason__> dan_l - were gonna find it here shortly. I'm very frustrated that changing my resolution and rebooting would make the laptop unusable. This isnt something I expected.
<jason__> if it wasnt for the fact I need this running asap I'd slap f12 on it, but its midnight and Im tired :(
<soee> its 6:10 in the morning :)
<jason__> 1210 here
<soee> u should go sleep :D
<dan_l> Jason__:  Understandable.  I would think there's something else 'weird' going on there.  May I ask if you're using an HP/compaq laptop?
<jason__> gotta get up at 6 am :/
<soee> well in Poland u are already late :)
<jason__> dan_l - its a Dell Latitude E5500. Been a faithful laptop with *buntu for a long time. Then changed my resolution to work with a project and blam. This happened. Very disappointed.
<dan_l> Jason__:  Weird.  Really weird.  I've never had an issue with that laptop ever.  As a matter of fact, it's probably been the most trustworthy ubuntu machine I've had.
<dan_l> Unlike my current box where firefox just decided to stop working.  WTF?  heh.
<jason__> dan_l - I dont know bro. Its very frustrating. Couple that with a few other qwirks Ive had with my desktop and Im just not sure what else to do.
<dan_l> I would give the live disk a shot jason.  It's probably your best bet for a quick resolution.
<jason__> Im on the live disk now. Having some trouble reading that partition. Things just keep getting better and better.
<dan_l> Trouble reading the partition?
<jason__> It just doesnt have it listed to explore in /media
<jason__> I can see my homne partition but not root.
<dan_l> That really doesn't sound normal.
<dan_l> Jason, you going to be around for about 5 minutes?
<mofa> when i close the lid on my laptop, nothing happens. i want it to suspend to RAM. any ideas?
<mofa> anyone here?
<dan_l> Ok.  I goofed up.  I had to reinstall/uninstall/reinstall firefox a few times.  And now google is totally fugly.  Any guesses?
<Cuddletauren> what is the best way to set up remote desktop on kubuntu
<DarkriftX> sudo apt-get install tightvncserver (i think)
<dan_l> Actually.....it's just google.  Everything else looks right.  It's just google.
<dan_l> wtf?
<DarkriftX> cleared cache?
<Cuddletauren> something other than VNC
<DarkriftX> lol
<dan_l> wow
<dan_l> it worked.
<dan_l> Holy cow that was driving me nuts
<DarkriftX> lol :P
<mofa> when i close the lid on my laptop nothing happens :( i want it to suspend to ram. ideas?
<DarkriftX> you can set that in power management somewhere
<DarkriftX> My mouse has been going slow (like when your cpu is maxed) since I rebooted yesterday. If I use the trackpad isntead of the usb mouse it goes normal speed. Does anyone here have any suggestions as to what I could try to fix it?
<mofa> it is set to suspend to RAM. but it doesn't do it
<mofa> Darkriftx: I know this is gonna sound dumb... have you tried cleaning the USB mouse? make sure there isn't any dirt up there
<DarkriftX> yeah
<DarkriftX> i blew it out but its nice and clean
<DarkriftX> plus i tried a 2nd mouse
<DarkriftX> its not a dirty type of slow
<DarkriftX> its a sluggish movement, like when your computer doesnt have enough cpu to move it
<DarkriftX> but cpu is at 1-10%
<DarkriftX> this happened 1-2 years ago and someone had me do something about software/hardware rendering of the mouse, but I cannot figure out what it is, or where to enable/disable it
<DarkriftX> and not finding anything on google
<DarkriftX> this is making my computer unusable
<mofa> and your trackpad works fine?
<DarkriftX> yes
<DarkriftX> not sluggish at all
<DarkriftX> no errors about usb in dmesg either :(
<DarkriftX> no hard graphics going on
<DarkriftX> i tried with kwin and compiz
<DarkriftX> it has gotta be a setting somewhere
<mofa> have you tried the usb mouse on another computer?
<mofa> and, software & hardware rendering of the mouse is an X11 thing. it'd need to be done in the xorg.conf file
<DarkriftX> mofa: i took my wifes mouse from hers and tried it. it did  the same thing
<DarkriftX> its either a setting or dead usb ports (but other things work fine)
<mofa> DarkriftX: you could try adding the SWCursor / HWCursor in the xorg.conf file
<mofa> if you say that's what fixed it last time
<TheKro> can anyone here help me? my openoffice has just stopped opening ( I had to kill the app on a previous doc)
<r00t_ninja> TheKro: did you lose anydata?
<r00t_ninja> if so look in ~/.openoffice.org/3/user/backup
<r00t_ninja> get the backup out of there and then delete your ~/.openoffice.org
<TheKro> r00t_ninja: didn't lose anything - tried deleting the directory, but that didn't help
<r00t_ninja> could you try launching open office from a terminal
<TheKro> i am launching it from a terminal
<TheKro> no error messages - just hangs
<r00t_ninja> maybe you could try reinstalling it
<r00t_ninja> sudo apt-get install open-office.org --reinstall
<TheKro> ok - will have to try that when I'm back at work - thanks
<r00t_ninja> also try rebooting maybe some process has hung that openoffice uses
<Guest23891> #ubuntu-cn
<thanasis> how can i change sever?
<thanasis> server
<BigBoy> hi anyone know if konquor webbrowser can play youtube vids it says it does not have latest flash although i can play them in ff and chrome
<BigBoy> hello
<BigBoy> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<Mamarok> BigBoy: why on earth are you calling for ops for a support question?
<Mamarok> !patience | BigBoy
<ubottu> BigBoy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait.
<Mamarok> right, so much for patience... *sigh*
<Enzo_01> hello
<Enzo_01> i was installed skype
<Enzo_01> but it won`t use the default kde theme
<Enzo_01> how can i setup it to use it
<ghostcube> Enzo_01: not sure but inside skype isnt there an option use WM decos instead of skype decos ?
<ghostcube> i only know it from windows version
<r00t_ninja> is the ATI Radeon 2100 supported?
<jussi01> !ati | r00t_ninja I do believe there is a list here:
<ubottu> r00t_ninja I do believe there is a list here:: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheAncientGoat> Hey guys, has anyone released a dropbox kde integration? I remember reading something along that lines a while back but I'll be darned if I can find it now
<r00t_ninja> thanks
<jussi01> TheAncientGoat: http://antrix.net/journal/techtalk/dropbox_kde.html
<TheAncientGoat> jussi01: Yep, google gave me that, but hows the kde integration on that one?
<jussi01> TheAncientGoat: what exactly do you mean by "kde-integration" ?
<TheAncientGoat> As in a panel notifier that opens up the db folder when clicked
<jussi01> Not sure, havet played with it - its not hard to do, so why not give it a try. Also, ubuntu one works not bad on kde ;)
<TheAncientGoat> Oh cool, seems to work fine
<TheAncientGoat> Actually, heh
<TheAncientGoat> I remember doing this for Mandriva earlier this year
<TheAncientGoat> and it worked perfectly too
<TheAncientGoat> Man, the sabayon gaming distro is meh :\ Spring doesn't work on it, so its pretty much only warsow, nexuis, openarena and torcs that actually push pixels.. Also, torcs car models aren't as good as I thought they'd be
<oscar-halle> Hallo! Brauche dringend Hilfe für Ubuntu!
<ghostcube> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<oscar-halle> Hello! I very need help by a problem with Ubuntu!
<ghostcube> oscar-halle: still the wrong channel :D but may we can help too
<ghostcube> geh einfach in #ubuntu-de oder #kubuntu-de ich glaub da tust du dir leichter
<ghostcube> o.o
<oscar-halle> My computer named "cannot" makes my root away by the installation of packets from the DVD.
<ghostcube> oscar-halle: pls /join #kubuntu-de
<oscar-halle> (Sorry for my bad English. I'm from GDR)
<ghostcube> ja dann komm halt in nen deutschen channel meister
<ghostcube> ich hab dir schn 3 mal geschrieben das is besser für dich
<ghostcube> !!!
<oscar-halle> I'm an bloody beginner for chatting. How come I to #kubuntu.de?
<ghostcube> was für ein chatprogramm
<ghostcube> ?
<ghostcube> join #kubuntu-de  eingeben vor dem join ein /
<oscar-halle> Danke
<ghostcube> oscar-halle: klappts ?   /join #kubuntu-de oder /join #ubuntu-de immer ganz an den anfang der zeile schreiben keine leerzeichen davor
<oscar-halle> Sorry, but in #kubuntu.de is nobody.
<oscar-halle> Who can help me by an Ubuntu problem?
<oscar-halle> I very need help for an Ubuntu problem!
<oscar-halle> Where can I ask for my problem?
<TheAncientGoat> oscar-halle: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<oscar-halle> Ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04
<TheAncientGoat> oscar-halle: Well, #ubuntu would be the best place to ask for ubuntu help.
<oscar-halle> When you mean ubuntu help by google, so I found many informations, but nothing for my special problem.
<oscar-halle> Nowhere an experte for Ubuntu?
<oscar-halle> I'm in the Internet with a live system. My installed Ubuntu is broken. I need help!
<TheAncientGoat> oscar-halle: No, the #ubuntu channel
<TheAncientGoat> as in /join #ubuntu
<TheAncientGoat>  #kubuntu is a different distro
<oscar-halle> I can't see in the list #ubuntu, also #kubuntu.
<oscar-halle> I don't know how to go in #ubuntu channel.
<octa> type /join #ubuntu
<oscar-halle> okay, but HOW?
<TheAncientGoat> Type it in the box where you type messages
<TheAncientGoat> and press enter
<oscar-halle> Now I understand. Thanks.
<octa> you start by typing blackshalsh in the box ...
<TheAncientGoat> I know I asked this yesterday, but got no reply, does anyone know about Mandriva's Nepomuk semantic task functionality, and whether Kubuntu plans to implement something similar?
<MendoCino> Happy Hanucah brotherz
<MendoCino> ola vbgunz bruder
<MendoCino> Anyone use ZTE MF626 stick for 3G-UMTS mobile-internet access?
<shadeslayer> any idea how to kill the sound backend and restart it?
<soee> hi
<shadeslayer> soee: hey :)
<MendoCino> Hosanna soee brother
<noaXess_kubuntu> hi
<noaXess_kubuntu> i have one machine where some processes goes 1%.. like plasma-desktop, kpackagekitsmarticon.. an each process is multiple opened
<shadeslayer> noaXess_kubuntu: that can happen sometimes
<shadeslayer> my xorg is taking 17 pc right now
<noaXess_kubuntu> then the system is very slow..
<noaXess_kubuntu> on that machine i use kdm not a lot.. just a kubuntu  media server with disabled kdm..
<noaXess_kubuntu> kded4 is also opened multiple
<noaXess_kubuntu> still have a lot of processes
<noaXess_kubuntu> why i get a lot of same processes? they still running and slow down my system
<Peace->  noaXess_kubuntu?
<Peace-> what's hte problem?
<Illusioneer> Is anybody here having this problem too, I did a system upgrade to Koala and it is just krashy as hell.  I launched kontact and that alone caused the entire desktop to restart.
<Illusioneer> it's also punitively slow, and according to top nothing is really using the CPU
<Peace-> Illusioneer: well you have upgraded ?
<Peace-> so you have delete .kde fodler ?
<Peace-> so you have deleted .kde fodler ?
<ToxinPowe_> maybe wrong graphic drivers?
<Illusioneer> no
<Illusioneer> not a system upgrade no
<Peace-> fresh install?
<Illusioneer> well no i am wrong, i did a system upgrade on another machine last year
<Illusioneer> nope it was running the prior one to Koala just fine
<Peace-> Illusioneer: well koala it's not so nice to do upgrading .. from older one
<Illusioneer> even things like moving windows has a 30 second delay
<Peace-> i suggest to delete $HOME/.kde
<Peace-> or do a fresh installation
<Tm_T> erm...
<Illusioneer> you mean delete ALL of my system configurations, imap settings, kopete accounts,etc
<Illusioneer> are you from Windows support?
<Peace-> delete or rename
<Tm_T> shoudln't be needed
<Peace-> or you keep your crappy system
<Peace-> Tm_T: when you change kde vesion...
<Tm_T> Peace-: and watch your tone there
<Illusioneer> or maybe ask for a second opinion before i trash my system
<Peace-> Illusioneer: you don't need to trash
<Tm_T> Illusioneer: does this same happens if you add another user and try with that
<Peace-> just rename the folder
<Peace-> Tm_T: which tone?
<Illusioneer> i'll add another user and see, also is there a general log for plasma-desktop so when it restarts i could see if something triggered it?
<noaXess_kubuntu> where can i configure a autologin into kde, if i'm in console?
<Tm_T> Illusioneer: you mean what crashed it?
<paulsomebody> Hello people, please help me if uou can. I am seeking an equivalent for Mic Boost option in Windows. Do Kmix support it?
<Peace-> paulsomebody: i have it
<Peace-> paulsomebody: kmix settigns
<Peace-> configure channell
<Illusioneer> take your pick, launching Kontact, konqueror, pan, almost anything can do it, it'll sit there frozen for 2 or 3 minutes then it drops out and requires me to log back in
<Tm_T> Illusioneer: ah, whole session crashes
<Tm_T> Illusioneer: ~/.xsession-errors
<paulsomebody> I have already sought threre, but there is only an option to increase sound level of the mic input, not the signal level.
<paulsomebody> Maybe this depends upon motherboard ot something else?
<Illusioneer> ™_T i notice in the log alot of kio errors being thrown
<Illusioneer> not sure if that's relevant or normal
<Peace-> paulsomebody: http://imagebin.ca/view/2XK1Gru.html
<Peace-> paulsomebody: if you have not maybe your sound card driver doesn't support it
<Illusioneer> i don't think it's just X though, in a shell on my other computer I ssh'd in and to sudo bash, which previously was almost instant it took over 10 seconds
<Peace-> paulsomebody: and maybe you nedd to set it
<paulsomebody> I haven't installed any additional drivers drivers beyond stocked with 9.10 CD.
<Illusioneer> i am however starting to think the culprit is konqueror
<Peace-> paulsomebody: well audio driver for every auydio cards is alsa
<Illusioneer> i just killed it and the other apps became much more responsive
<Peace-> paulsomebody: and you have it
<Illusioneer> which is strange as it was taking (according to top) less than 3% of the cpu
<paulsomebody> Peace-: I see.
<paulsomebody> Peace-: And then?
<paulsomebody> Peace-: What do advice?
<Peace-> paulsomebody: it's a new computeR?
<paulsomebody> Peace-: Yes, it's a new one.
<Peace-> paulsomebody: open a teminal and type lspci  | grep -i audio
<noaXess_kubuntu> where can i configure a autologin into kde, if i'm in console?
<paulsomebody> Peace-: Output is "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller"
<paulsomebody> noaXess_kubuntu: Maybe in the "Login Settings", not in the console?
<paulsomebody> Peace-: Any progress?
<noaXess_kubuntu> i'm remotely over ssh on the machine and restartet kdm, now no user is logged in, now i want enable autologin, for testing... and i'm only over ssh connected to the machine
<Peace-> paulsomebody: wait a moment
<Peace-> paulsomebody: alsamxier -V all
<Peace-> paulsomebody: taht should show all controls you have for the audio cards coudl you post on some image host server?
<paulsomebody> Peace-: Sure thing.
<paulsomebody> Peace-: http://imagebin.ca/view/F4VRVHK5.html
<paulsomebody> Peace-: That's it.
<Peace-> paulsomebody: could you go on right with right arrow^?
<Peace-> and post again
<paulsomebody> Peace-: I have already tried adjusting "Mic Boost" slider, but that don't help very much. Mic noises grows in volume, but signal in VoIP stays low.
<paulsomebody> Peace-: But okay, have it.
<paulsomebody> Peace-: http://imagebin.ca/view/HShHLCrx.html
<Peace-> paulsomebody: well you need to se well mic , mic boost AND CAPTURE
<Peace-> if i set bad CAPUTRE I get bad recording
<Peace-> it semmes you have 2 microphone
<Peace-> one intenal
<Peace-> and one external
<Peace-> so you have 2 CAPTURE
<Peace-> slider
<FloodBotK3> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulsomebody> Peace-: One mic connected, two inputs. Front and back.
<Peace-> paulsomebody: sudo apt-get install sox libsox-fmt-all #thast install some stuff to record via terminal
<Peace-> paulsomebody: then you can do rec -o test.wav
<Peace-> To stop use CTRL C ; then play test.wav
<Peace-> but i really think you have only to find out well how to set mic, mic boost and capture volume
<Peace-> because if you set bad capture i get bad recoridng
<Peace-> with a lots of noise
<Peace->  /you/i
<paulsomebody_> Peace-: I am checking results, thank you. And yes, here.
<paulsomebody_> Peace-: One in two, thank you IRC.
<Peace-> ok i am going out :)
<Peace-> you are welcom
<Peace-> e
<paulsomebody_> Peace-: Thank you again.
<paulsomebody_> And one more, people. Is "segmentation fault" errors sometimes bothering my KDE stay related to the KDE itself, or to the operative memory?
<squid0> I upgraded from jaunty to karmic, and X freezes when I close my laptop lid. any help or suggestions, please? I've disabled DRI but the same problem
<paulsomebody_> In other words, are this bugs or broken RAM?
<squid0> I tried disabling powerdevil at one stage, but it made no difference
<squid0> the screen goes black, with the cursor visible, and the system totally freezes
<paulsomebody_> squid0: Maybe this is "Lock screen" feature?
<jussi01> paulsomebody_: bugs
<paulsomebody_> jussi01: Thank you.
<squid0> paulsomebody_: you seriously just asked me that?
<paulsomebody_> paulsomebody_: Before I did I used to think so. Maybe I didn't understood you right?
<jussi01> squid0: there are no stupid questions ;)
<jussi01> !stupid
<ubottu> The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious to you -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<squid0> jussi01: :)
<paulsomebody_> jussi01: Opinions warries sometimes.
<squid0> paulsomebody_: perhaps you didn't. when I say the system freezes I mean it becomes completely unresponsive. I cannot interact with it at all, and I am forced to kill power at the switch. this is not just the screen locking.
<paulsomebody_> squid0: Thank you, but I can't help.
<squid0> paulsomebody_: you're welcome. that's ok. I hope somebody can
<squid0> jussi01: got anything?
<cuznt> help please. i have a 320g w/ dual boot installed. winxp64 kubuntu 64 and the reboot is only xp
<cuznt> i am on a live cd. i have my dolphin open and can see both installs yet it will not boot kubuntu
<cuznt> only x:[p
<jhunold> cuznt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Recovering GRUB after reinstalling Windo
<paulsomebody_> People, could someone advise me a tag editor beyond EasyTag? Maybe a plugin to Amarok? Googling didn't helped yet.
<llutz> kid3
<nonameNN> hey all... im experiencing really slow speed installation when i have to setup partitions on the installer... is it ok?
<soee> nonameNN: dunno if its ok but i hade teh same
<paulsomebody_> llutz: Interesting one. Thank you very much.
<llutz> paulsomebody_: works fine for me, not as confusing as easytag is ;)
<nonameNN> it takes for ever to configure partitions that doesnt happen with gtk installer
<ozi> anyone can help upgrade KDE 4.3.4 ?
<ozi> kubuntu karmic
<nonameNN> ozi: wait ill give u the line
<ozi> ok
<soee> osi uograde to 4.3.4 or to 4.4 beta ?
<soee> ozi:
<ozi> yes
<soee> geez my keybord just sux :/
<ozi> :D
<soee> sorry for this last word
<soee> ozi: yes upgrade to 4.4 ?
<ozi> 4.4
<nonameNN> sudo add-apt-repository && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<nonameNN> ozi: sudo add-apt-repository && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<ozi> ok
<ozi> i try
<soee> :)
<nonameNN> ozi: u want 4.4?
<soee> he nedds beta ppa
<ozi> latest :D
<nonameNN> ozi: wait ehehe
<ozi> im new in linux
<soee> ozi: remember that 4.4 beta has some bugs
<nonameNN> ozi: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<paulsomebody__> Is 4.4 stable enough for every-day use?
<nonameNN> kde 4.4 its not stable at all
<ozi> my KDE 4.3.2 error
<nonameNN> lastest on linux its usually not always better
<ozi> canot logout
<ozi> canot reboot
<paulsomebody__> This "at all" sounds scary, just as supposed to.
<nonameNN> ozi: u need to change gdm for kdm to do so
<nonameNN> ozi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm or sudo update-alternatives --config gdm i think im not sure which one
<ozi> ok
<ozi> i will try
<paulsomebody__> nonameNN: If I have made a fresh installation from 9.10 CD, do I have a usplash?
<nonameNN> paulsomebody__: i dont undestang what u are tryin to ask
<nonameNN> paulsomebody__: we all have usplash unless u remove ir
<nonameNN> it
<paulsomebody__> nonameNN: It seems that you don't need to understand questions to answer them. Thanks.
<ozi> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm >> for gnome
<ozi> ?
<nonameNN> ozi: yeah ull have then a window to choose between kdm or gdm
<walid> hi everybody
<nonameNN> waild everybody isnt here, may a take the message?
<walid> waht
<walid> sorry
<walid> what
<nonameNN> walid, its a joke
<walid> i'm new in ubuntu
<walid> and my web cam doesn't work on it
<walid> help mz
<walid> me
<nonameNN> waild how are u tryin to use it?
<walid> no i install cheese
<walid> but
<walid> a msg box appear and says no device
<nonameNN> walid: ok, open cheese from the terminal and pastebin on paste.ubuntu.com to see whats the error
<walid> i open and then
<nonameNN> walid: go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste what the terminal shows you
<walid> the terminal don't show
<nonameNN> walid: did u open a terminal and then type there cheese?
<walid> yes
<walid> but anything
<walid> the cheese window opened
<nonameNN> walid: ok do alt-F2 and type gstreamer-properties and try setting there ur web cam
<walid> and nothing else
<walid> a msg box appear <<Video for Linux 2 (v4l2): Impossible d'identifier le périphérique « /dev/video0 ».>>
<nonameNN> walid: try rebootin
<walid> chouf can you give how to install the driver of my webcam
<nonameNN> walid: well its all in v4l2...
<nonameNN> walid: try just v4l driver
<nonameNN> walid: try to change v4l2 it maight not be supported by it
<walid> i'm newbie
<nonameNN> walid: try changin settings in that window
<walid> i must leave now
<walid> are alwyas here
<walid> are yo always here
<nonameNN> yeah
<nonameNN> i mean
<nonameNN> i go to the bathroom and u know... live in general... but i like being here
<walid> looool
<walid> do you have an email
<walid> msn
<walid> or skype
<nonameNN> either
<nonameNN> avalos.lucas@googlemail.com
<nonameNN> i might not be on the pc for a while in few seconds but, if i am i can help u out as much as i can noo problem
<walid> thanks
<walid> i will send to u an invitation when i return
<nonameNN> and i will certainly accept it
<walid> thanks to all
<walid> and good bye
<cabrey> hi guys. i'm on ubuntu right now with dual screens and it works well. i tried the kubuntu live cd because i want to use kde but the screens were mirrored. is this because my hardware wasn't supported in kde or is it because it's a live cd?
<TheAncientGoat> cabrey: I had the exact same problem
<TheAncientGoat> With KDE in general
<TheAncientGoat> After install, that is
<cabrey> so it worked or didn't after you installed to disk?
<TheAncientGoat> Couldn't get monitors to un-mirror at first, but when I did, resolution's couldn't be set properly
<cabrey> *groan*
<KiRiLoS> cabrey, you should try it yourself
<TheAncientGoat> I'm no pro though
<KiRiLoS> i guess you have different hardware
<TheAncientGoat> I think fiddling around with it might just make it behave
<cabrey> it is an intel igp so I would think it should work fine
<cabrey> but i need to move stuff off before i try
<KiRiLoS> Ofc
<KiRiLoS> you must always backup your files bfr doing anything
<jussi01> cabrey: Ive Nvidia with dual screens here. Intel and ATI elsewhere. just check the card supports a desktop of that size (some dont)
<cabrey> jussi01, I know it does because i'm using it right now in gnome
<jussi01> cabrey: excellent. then theres no reason it wont work in kde
<jussi01> Mine works perfect here
<jussi01> ;)
<cabrey> well on the live cd it didn't work
<cabrey> it just mirrored the screens and there was no apparent way to extend the desktop instead of mirror
<cabrey> well here goes nothing
<abhi_> hello
<ozi_> hello
<cabrey> i still have the same problem...
<TheAncientGoat> cabrey: Have you tried installing xrandr?
<cabrey> do you mean libxrandr?
<TheAncientGoat> cabrey: There's an xrandr app
<cabrey> are you talking about the gtk one?
<cabrey> there's a bunch i just ran apt-cache search xrandr
<TheAncientGoat> cabrey: Hmm, looks like KDE's config tool has a multiple monitors zone
<cabrey> it doesn't let me use it
<cabrey> well i managed to force dual screens with the package arandr
<TheAncientGoat> Is that what ya wanted?
<cabrey> yep
<TheAncientGoat> Cool :)
<cabrey> and desktop effects work too :)
<cabrey> maybe this will all be fixed in 4.4
<TheAncientGoat> cabrey: Hehe, maybe by 4.5 we'll have the perfect desktop XD
<cabrey> i did try the beta 2 a while back and finally plasma is silky smooth (even on a netbook)
<cabrey> kinda ot but what font do you use for kde?
<TheAncientGoat> cabrey: Not sure, lemme check
<TheAncientGoat> DejaVu and SansSerif
<cabrey> sans is too boring for me ;P
<TheAncientGoat> Hehe, I've never thought about changing the font, tbh
<cristina_> buonasera a tutti
<maco2> !it | cristina_
<ubottu> cristina_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<cristina_> ok, sorry. have a good life :)
<fanti> hello! i'm wondering why the java tool 'visualvm'  depends on openjdk even if the sun's java runtime is already installed ?
<genii> jre is not jdk
<fanti> yeah i know. i've the full jdk package for sun's java insalled. and i don't like the openjdk stuff, but would like install visualvm as an ubuntu package
<crimsun> fanti: does it work with sun-java6-jdk installed?
<fanti> crimsun: yes it does
<crimsun> fanti: do you know offhand if it requires java6, or will it work with java5, too?
<crimsun> looks like java6 is required
<fanti>  i only tested the stand-alone version of visualvm which runs with my sun-java-6 package
<fanti> i guess there is no way to install visualvm from ubuntu-package that uses my existing sun-java-6 ?
<crimsun> fanti: I just uploaded a fixed version to Lucid that allows for sun-java6-jdk to be used instead
<fanti> cool
<crimsun> (you're also credited in the changelog)
<bliss> guys theres no sound in songbird... anyway to fix this?
<mastercactapus> anyone get 5.1 sound through hdmi with pulseaudio? using kubuntu 9.10
<crimsun> mastercactapus: select the appropriate device using pavucontrol or gnome-volume-control
<mastercactapus> i did that, and i get sound but only 2 channel
<Guest62434> ciao
<soee> mastercactapus: i was dealing with alsa and pulse audio few day and could find way to make my 5.1 sound works fine, so i used oss nad now all works perfect
<sork> hi everybody
<sork> is anybody speaking russian?
<sork> Can somebody help me?
<shadeslayer_> !ru | sork
<ubottu> sork: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<soee_> hmm
<soee_> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ubuntu_> hi
<rossini> ciao
<lordganesh> how to remove startup applications
<rossini> ciao
<rossini> ciao
<lordganesh> anybody how to disable kmail from startup
<yofel> lordganesh: systemsettings->advanced->autostart maybe?
<lordganesh> yofel: there is no such option to disable kmail
<yofel> hm...
<shadeslayer> lordganesh: try closing it the next time you shutdown/logout
<lordganesh> shadeslayer: i closed it and log out still it runs at startup
<shadeslayer> lordganesh: check ~/.kde/Autostart/ to see if its empty or not
<lordganesh> shadeslayer: it's empty
<shadeslayer> lordganesh: um.. check the settings in kmail... thats all i can think of :P
<lordganesh> shadeslayer: ok i done with kmail ..but i want to remove other applications from startup too such as mdic
<shadeslayer> mdic?
<lordganesh> shadeslayer: its dictionary
<shadeslayer> lordganesh: ill be afk for the next 1 hour or so,so im sorry cant help you :(
<shadeslayer> lordganesh: um check its settings,thats all i can say :)
<Trebla> when opening the network which program should be used to view other file on network computers?
<Trebla> files^
<shadeslayer_> dolphin
<Trebla> thank you
<faydriss> i need help mounting my /dev/sdb1
<faydriss> i have just formatted it to fat32 so i can access it with windows also
<harold> ñ
<Roasted> Question - Would Kubuntu have any sort of negative impact on Samba performance as opposed to Ubuntu? Now and then, completely randomly, I cant connect to my samba shares. It says something about a firewall, yet I dont have one on. Then without changing anything, it'll work fine later on. What's up with this?
<cuznt> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cuznt> !diskmounter
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<cuznt> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Roasted_> Anybody know why my Kubuntu laptop will randomly give me problems with connecting through a samba share? I didnt have this problem with ubuntu that I recall, but ever since I switched to Kubuntu I have mixed results in when it works and when it doesnt. It's very random, and changes unprompted. Any idea?
<gitano> kk
<dwidmann> Hmm, I've not been able to get Amarok to work since installing KDE SC 4.3.90, has anyone else had problems with this?
<Wei> dwidmann: are you trying to ask a question?
<wizardslovak> hello
<wizardslovak> how do i .tar folder in command line?
<Wei> wizardslovak: tar cxtf tar_folder/ folder.tar
<wizardslovak> ok so i wrote "tar cxtf etc/ etcbackup.tar and i got error "you may not specify more then one -acdtrux option"
<Warlock> is anyone else having issues with updates in Karmic ???
<Warlock> can someone tell me why "sudo apt-get install updates" is not working ??? I get update packages can not be found error
<Warlock> funny in a room full of people no one can answer....
 * genii sips and ponders the package "updates" 
<Roasted_> Anybody know why my Kubuntu laptop will randomly give me problems with connecting through a samba share? I didnt have this problem with ubuntu that I recall, but ever since I switched to Kubuntu I have mixed results in when it works and when it doesnt. It's very random, and changes unprompted. Any idea?
<dwidmann> Wei ... in short, I was doing whatever it was that I was doing. I'm having too many problems with it at the moment to really have any hopes at compiling a useful bug report also. I'm just wondering if I'm alone. If that makes any sense at all.
<Wei> dwidmann: I feel ur pain bud. I can only suggest searching the bug reports and probably forums.
<dwidmann> Wei, in the meantime, Juk of course works fine :)
<Toast> Can anyone recommend me a backup program please. I would prefere one which can keep reverse incrimental backups filling a given space and clearing out the old backups as required.
<Dragoneye> Hi Can you me a German Kubuntu irc client then type the address please'm new sry ?
<kriss3d> Dragoneye:  you want a german languaged IRC program ?
<PowerTeam> Hi, How do i select audio decice in kubuntu 9.10, asoundconf is missing
<Dragoneye> yes
<Dragoneye> client adress ^^
<kriss3d> client address ??
<yofel> Dragoneye: huh? most of the kde clients should have a german translation, at least quassel does
<kriss3d> you mean where to download a german irc client ?
<Dragoneye> mom
<yofel> s/kde/kubuntu
<yofel> and...
<yofel> !de | Dragoneye
<ubottu> Dragoneye: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Dragoneye> thanks @all I use google translator ^^#
<yofel> Dragoneye: then let's take this to #kubuntu-de
<PowerTeam> I have sound and both sound cards works, i only need to select a default
<Dragoneye> thanks bye bye and nice evening ;)
<intruder> hi
<PowerTeam> Il google some more, happy xmas
<intruder> ive been through many forums but my simple separate X screen with the proprietary nvidia driver with kubuntu 9.10 still gives me not desktop on the second screen, just a working X at the right resolution with a black background
<intruder> anyone happens to know the trick ?
<falnik> hi
<intruder> ok i found out
<r00t_ninja_> intruder: try nvidia twinview
<intruder> it anyone wants to know
<intruder> r00t_ninja_: it's between a 42" TV and a 22" monitor
<r00t_ninja_> oh lol
<r00t_ninja_> im sure theres a way to do it wituout two x screens
<intruder> yea i can manually start another window manager on the other X
<r00t_ninja_> what about randr ?
<r00t_ninja_> does the nvidia driver support that?
<dwidmann> intruder ... you're right, but other WMs/DEs have no issues with separate X screens. Out of the box no less.  (Kind of a painful "solution" though)
<r00t_ninja_> i think the noveau drivers support randr with alot of nvidia cards and you can just plug in another screen and everything will work
<dwidmann> r00t_ninja_: last I heard noveau was still pretty limited and experimental, unless this has changed?
<r00t_ninja_> 2d support is fairly solid
<r00t_ninja_> 3d support is still unsupported
<dwidmann> hmm, I might play with that later
<dwidmann> (though I'd be crippled without 3d)
<r00t_ninja_> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix
<r00t_ninja_> most cards dont support tvoutput yet
<lordganesh> is there any command line bittorrent client in kubuntu
<EricInBNE> how do I add an icon with a launcher to my desktop - one that is not in my system menu?
<slow-motion> hi
<EricInBNE> hi
<gimox> hello there
<gimox> just one question, how can I transfer my music from Amarok playlist to my Creative Zen?
<gimox> drag & drop simply doesnt work...
<EagleScreen> right click on playlist and transfer to Zen
<EagleScreen> gimox: what amarok version?
<gimox> 2.2.0
<EagleScreen> it is not possible in that version
<EagleScreen> upstream is working on it
<gimox> mmh
<gimox> so i have to upgrade?
<EagleScreen> negative, you have to downgrade
<gimox> to the 1.4 version?
<EagleScreen> yes
<gimox> well... this is quite silly, anyway thanks a lot :)
<EagleScreen> are you in karmic, gimox?
<gimox> yes i am
<EagleScreen> you can use the KDE3 maintainers PPA to install amarok 1.4
<EagleScreen> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kde3-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu/ karmic main
<Quintasan> nooo
<Quintasan> or you can test new Amarok
<Quintasan> it now supports playlist copying :)
<EagleScreen> yes, try out if you want
<gimox> humm
<gimox> i'd prefer to upgrade, is it possible to upgrade only amarok?
<Quintasan> gimox: yes
<gimox> is there any PPA or similar?
<Quintasan> gimox: open up konsole, do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<gimox> done
<EagleScreen> surely in Kubuntu beta PPA
<bdizzle> hi, I was wondering what program I would use to either play *.ogv files, or to convert it to *.avi or *.mpeg
<Quintasan> gimox: add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu karmic main" to the end of the file
<Quintasan> without quotation marks of course.
<Quintasan> then press CTRL+X
<r00t_ninja_> bdizzle: dragon player should be able to play ogv
<Quintasan> gimox: press Y and then ENTER
<bdizzle> okay, thanks r00t_ninja_
<r00t_ninja_> or vlc
<gimox> Quintasan: done :)
<EagleScreen> Quintasan: did you know this new way to add a repository? $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<Quintasan> gimox: then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install amarok  and remove the PPA entry from the list since you probably don't want to update to unstable versions of KDE
<Quintasan> EagleScreen: oh I forgot
<Quintasan> Habits are sure scary :P
<EagleScreen> yes
<gimox> upgrading..
<EagleScreen> uh
<EagleScreen> the beta amarok package depends on KDE 4.3.85 !
<EagleScreen> so he is installing it
<gimox> that's not cool, because i'm using an old version of kde 4.3
<Quintasan> gimox: interrupt it then, ctrl+c
<gimox> too late eheh
<Quintasan> gimox: It's still downloading, right?
<gimox> no alreay installed
<Quintasan> that fast?
<gimox> fast connection :P
<Quintasan> omfg
 * Quintasan sure got crappy connections here in Poland
<gimox> np this PC was already going to be formatted
<EagleScreen> gimox: the kde 4.3.85 version may be enought good, just tell us
<EagleScreen> you are now a beta tester, congratulations!!
<Quintasan> gimox: while you're at it, why don't you install dbg packages for KDE and play around with it and report bugs if you encouter any?
<gimox> wee i'm a new man now
<Quintasan> or at lest upload backtraces if the bug was already uploaded
<gimox> well this amarok version is so eyecany!
<gimox> eyecandy*
<EagleScreen> gimox please try out playlist support and tell me
<gimox> mmmhh
<lordganesh> how to display lyrics for video songs in amarok
<gimox> still can't copy songs to my zen
<gimox> maybe i need to restart because i've installed new libs?
<Quintasan> gimox: that would be a good idea
<gimox> ok let's try
<EagleScreen> gimox: if you plan use this new kde, then du a full upgrade
<EagleScreen> *do a full upgrade
<EagleScreen> now you probably have half kde 4.3.2 and half kde 4.4beta2
<EagleScreen> I think, or all in 4.3.2, or all in 4.4 beta2
<gimox> yes i agree, but atm i just need to fill my zen, i'm going to reinstall kubuntu probably tomorrow
<Quintasan> gimox: okay, if you want to upload backtraces of crashes of amarok or kde in general please consider installing packages like amarok-dbg and kdebase-dbg
<gimox> because i was using kde 9.10 from alpha5
<EagleScreen> okay, reboot now and please let me know how is Zen working
<Quintasan> gimox: see the buttons at the bottom of playlist?
<gimox> i've already installed that packages :)
<gimox> those
<Quintasan> oh man, I want your connection
<gimox> yes it's fast, but so expesive...
<gimox> probably i'm going to drop it
<Quintasan> dbg packages take at least 300mb of download, what speed of connection you have?
<gimox> ok let's reboot
<EagleScreen> trying to build amarok_2.2.1.90 for karmic
<EagleScreen> quiza a gimox se le rompio la instalacion
#kubuntu 2009-12-29
<gimox> mmhh
<gimox> i'm on IRSSI
<gimox> something forced me to do a full upgrade :P
<gimox> no graphics, no mouse, anything
<gimox> i'm doing the upgrade :)
<gimox> exit
<Toast> I can't believe Amarok. I ask it to reorder the way it displays my albums and instead of just changing the screen, it's moving them all on my hard drive!
<ToxinPowe> then you don't try the "kill" command, it's not safe for you... O:)
<Toast> Even worse, it's left the album art behind. All the more strange as it recognises and displays it normally.
<Quintasan> Toast: just where did you set it?
<Quintasan> it's even possible for Amarok to move files around instead of sorting? @_@
<Toast> I used organise files. Really the clue is in the name I suppose, but it's late!
<EagleScreen> amarok is taking centuries in to compile
<gimox> ok everything got fucked up :P
<gimox> now i REALLY need to format eheh
<gimox> thanks abyway, i appreciate your help
<EagleScreen> lol
<gimox> np np
<EagleScreen> gomox i am trying to build an amarok package really for karmic
<gimox> i'll use it :P
<EagleScreen> check my PPA in the near time
<gimox> if i install the new kde 4.3.4
<gimox> i'll get the same problems of this time?
<gimox> (if i try to install new amarok)
<EagleScreen> I do not think so, gimox
<gimox> ok then...
<gimox> let's install
<gimox> mmh
<EagleScreen> I see you are good with the package manager
<gimox> lol
<gimox> mmh i need to backup some minor stuff
<dwidmann> I had noticed apt was rolling through the apt-get update much faster ... now I know why! It's parallelized now :O
<gimox> but pratically i haven't a DE
<gimox> is it good to install gnome or similar?
<EagleScreen> dwidmann: in which apt version?
<dwidmann> gimox: I recommend trying fluxbox or enlightenment in the meantime, they're bulletproof
<dwidmann> EagleScreen: karmic's
<EagleScreen> gimox: install KDE 4.3.4
<gimox> i've already installed kde 4.3.4
<gimox> and everything got fucked :P
<EagleScreen> i think you installed 4.3.85
<gimox> hum
<Pici> gimox: Please mind your language here.
<EagleScreen> 4.3.84 = 4.4 beta2
<gimox> yeah you're right
<EagleScreen> if you want an alternative DE, try out icewm and xfce
<EagleScreen> they are lightweight
<dwidmann> gimox: downgrading from 4.4beta2 to 4.3.4 won't be the most easy or sane thing to do. With your god-like connection it might be faster to re-install, then upgrade to the current karmic-updates and karmic-backports.
<gimox> for me it's not a problem to do a clean install
<EagleScreen> be carefull with backport, they usually break systems
<gimox> i got an official kubuntu 9.10 disc
<gimox> i just need to backup some files
<gimox> then format
<dwidmann> EagleScreen: that's a bit harsh, I wouldn't say they usually do it ... but they sometimes do eh?
<gimox> so i was asking for a temporaney DE
<dwidmann> gimox: and you got 4 excellent recommendations for that :)
<gimox> yes :) i've installed icewm
<gimox> now i just need to reboot
<the_cyber_guy> i have set to hide menu bar in dolphin accidently, how to bring it back
<gimox> or not?
<EagleScreen> okay, they sometimes do it
<dwidmann> the_cyber_guy: ctrl+m maybe?
<EagleScreen> you do not need to reboot to use icewm
<gimox> mmh
<gimox> how can i run it?
<EagleScreen> juts close KDE session, choose icewm session in kdm and login
<gimox> i can't even reach the login panel
<the_cyber_guy> dwidmann: it worked, thanx :-)
<EagleScreen> gimox: you have a problem
<gimox> yeah i've noticed :P
<dwidmann> gimox: sudo service kdm stop
<EagleScreen> a problem with a solution, but may be a few hard for you
<dwidmann> then you'll want to run something like starticewm ... assuming that's what they call it
<EagleScreen> ok new amarok is uploading to my ppa, now we will see if it build correctly
<dthacker> Hello, I'm trying to save my twinview settings from the Nvidia control program, but the program says it can't parse /etc/X11/xorg.conf.   The file exists and I've opened the permissions up.  What else can I try?
<EagleScreen> dthacker: what Kubuntu version?
<dthacker> EagleScreen: 9.10
<EagleScreen> 9.10 haven't got xorg.conf unless third party tools have created it
<dwidmann> dthacker: try moving the xorg.conf file so nvidia-settings can recreate it
<EagleScreen> dthacker: consider asking in #ubuntu-x
<dwidmann> also be sure to run nvidia-settings with root privileges (kdesudo)
<dthacker> dwidmann: ok. let's see.....
<dthacker> dwidmann: is kdesudo in the menus somewhere or should I pop open a terminal and run it from there?
<dwidmann> dthacker: alt+f2  - kdesudo nvidia-settings
<dwidmann> Hmm, off topic, what would be really nice would be if we could right click on arbitrary menu items and have an option "run as superuser" ....
<dthacker> dwidmann: +1
<EagleScreen> okay
<EagleScreen> amarok compiled for karmic!
<dwidmann> EagleScreen: no dependency on 4.4beta2?
<EagleScreen> not really
<EagleScreen> (i think)
<dthacker> now restarting X to see if Twinview stays this time
<EagleScreen> in some minutes you can try it out in my PPA
<dthacker> brb
<EagleScreen> it is currently building there
<dwidmann> Hmm, might be worth downgrading KDE for, maybe.
<Administrator> good afternoon
<Teogin> Hi.
<Teogin> Is there anybody here?
<dwidmann> kinda sortra
<dwidmann> **sorta
<Teogin> I do not know what sorta is but...
<Teogin> I 'm looking for a solution for my system.
<Teogin> I am a newbie in Linux world.
<Teogin> I used to be an Amiga fun in the past ,
<Teogin> then I got a PC and now I would like to join you.
<dwidmann> Well, what sort of solution do you need?
<Teogin> I 'm watching Kubuntu since its 6.06 version.
<Teogin> I try to install 9.10.
<Teogin> But as a lot of people cannot get into desktop
<Teogin> because
<Teogin> I am "Out of range" victim
<EagleScreen> Running amarok 2.2.1.90 in Kubuntu karmic + KDE 4.3.4
<dwidmann> Teogin: which graphics card?
<Teogin> It asks for 93KHz-58Hz.
<Teogin> Oh, I use ASUS NVIDIA 7600GS
<Teogin> My monitor is a LG FLATRON L1915S which doesn't have a digital input.
<Teogin> Just the old classic VGA input.
<dwidmann> Teogin: after install, if you boot with the alternate option (recovery mode, or something like that maybe),
<Teogin> I 've already tried to do it, but...
<Teogin> I didn't manage to do it.
<Teogin> And I just wonder why?
<dwidmann> Teogin: did you get any text when you tried?
<dwidmann> Teogin: or just nothing?
<dwidmann> because if you do that, drop to a root shell, and install the nvidia driver you may be okay
<Teogin> I always considered Linux as the choice of making an OLD PC alive and now I have a good PC and I 'm thinking of changing...
<Teogin> monitor.
<Teogin> This is absolutely a Microsoft Windows symptom.
<Teogin> Not a Linux one.
<Teogin> Well I didn't have any text.
<dwidmann> Bear in mind that Linux is continually pushing forward also ... it can't afford to be lost in the past either
<Teogin> but I tried to follow a piece of advice
<Teogin> to nano grub and add some commands...
<Teogin> in order to see text and to change the resolution.
<Teogin> I saw the text but the resolution is unchangeable.
<dwidmann> I would try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<Teogin> Someone says that maybe I have to use an adaptor DVI 2 VGA
<Teogin> and then it will operate, but I must find the opportunity to get one, as I 'm not sure that it will work.
<Teogin> dwidmann would you think it would be helpful?
<Teogin> And if yes is this the exact way I have to enter?
<dwidmann> right
<Teogin> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<dthacker> dwidmann: thanks for your help.  Problem solved
<dwidmann> dthacker: thought so
<Teogin> do I need to do anything else?
<dwidmann> Teogin: afterwords you'll also want to run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Teogin> Thank you my friends.
<Teogin> I will try to do it.
<Teogin> And sth more.
<Teogin> Is there any book or ebook for kubuntu?
<dwidmann> Teogin: what sort of book?
<Teogin> A book for Kubuntu newcomers...?
<Teogin> Forgive me for a while!
<Teogin> I 'll try to do what you told me to do.
<Roasted_> Anybody know why my Kubuntu laptop will randomly give me problems with connecting through a samba share? I didnt have this problem with ubuntu that I recall, but ever since I switched to Kubuntu I have mixed results in when it works and when it doesnt. It's very random, and changes unprompted. Any idea?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cjae> Hi, I need to password protect my pictures folders, the way that seems to make the most sense to me, since I dont have a clue what app would work well for this in a kde 4.3 environment, would to make a normal user and give a specific password there
<cjae> since I do not want to have root access only to these folders
 * cjae scratches head
<cjae> would the system even prompt for a password from a non elevated user
<gimox> i'm back :P
<cjae> and then I have the issue of my pictures manager displaying these pics anyway
<cjae> and if it set the folders/pic managers  to root access only then I would have to run the apps as root right?
<cjae> any suggestions
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<thebobert> Does anyone have any idea how running kubuntu-netbook will compare to running ubuntu netbook remix on a Dell A90 (Mini 9)?
<thebobert> In terms of battery life mainly.
<nonameNN> thebobert: it depends on the battery... u can make the battery last longer if u turn down the brightness of the lcd and turn off kwin effects, and turn off one core
<cjae> is there a score rating of users of irc?
<gimox> hi there!
 * cjae wonders if has a bad score
<gimox> how can i upgrae amarok to the version that support transfer to my mp3 player?
<nonameNN> gimox: i believe its a plugin try findin it on the repos... search for amarok
<thebobert> Apparently UNR is compiled for LPIA arch, and kubuntu-netbook is compiled for i386... is that going to impact my performance?  (I am not familiar with LPIA)
<nonameNN> thebobert: its the same almost...
<nonameNN> thebobert: if u want performance of a computer and battery life time u can switch to xfce4
<thebobert> great.  the docs on kubuntu-netbook seem to imply some items are rather unstable, do you have any clue how unstable?  (I have been using Linux for 15 years, so I am used working around some issues.)
<r00t_ninja> thebobert: well i dont think its even at alpha stage yet
<gimox> nonameNN: do you think this will be good to upgrade amarok? https://launchpad.net/~project-neon/+archive/ppa
<thebobert> ok, good to know.
<thebobert> thank you guys for the help.
<nonameNN> gimox: u can also upgrade kde... and all its apps at once search for kubuntu ppa on google
<gimox> i don't want to upgrade kde to an alpha version
<gimox> just amarok :)
<nonameNN> gimox: lastest stable version of kde is 4.3.4 kubuntu has 4.3.2
<thebobert> is there an option to use openbox  or fluxbox (or similar) as the primary wm?
<gimox> humm
<nonameNN> thebobert: yeah... just search for them on synaptic
<gimox> why kubuntu devs are so late?
<nonameNN> gimox: they aint... we also have 4.4 on beta ppa
<thebobert> nonameNN: great, thanks for the help
<nonameNN> gimox: they just dont want to upgrade packages that already work ok... but u can find the ppa repositories
<gimox> got it
<gimox> is it safe to upgrade to 4.4?
<Roasted_> Anybody know why my Kubuntu laptop will randomly give me problems with connecting through a samba share? I didnt have this problem with ubuntu that I recall, but ever since I switched to Kubuntu I have mixed results in when it works and when it doesnt. It's very random, and changes unprompted. Any idea?
<nonameNN> gimox: that would not be a good idea... its still in beta...
<snarkster> is device support for amarok been removed?
<snarkster> yah a split
<jonf> Hey All! Does anybody here have any experience setting up an LVM under Kubuntu? I've created an LVM out of two hard drives, and called it Storage. The LVM tool claims that it exists at /dev/Storage/Storage, but when I try to format the logical volume from within the tool, it says that nothing exists at that path. I have confirmed through the terminal that nothing exists at that path, although I can see each of the
<jonf>  individual drives, sda and sdb in the /dev/ folder. Any thoughts?
<jonf> Hey All! Does anybody here have any experience setting up an LVM under Kubuntu? I've created an LVM out of two hard drives, and called it Storage. The LVM tool claims that it exists at /dev/Storage/Storage, but when I try to format the logical volume from within the tool, it says that nothing exists at that path. I have confirmed through the terminal that nothing exists at that path, although I can see each of the
<jonf>  individual drives, sda and sdb in the /dev/ folder. Any thoughts?
<Guest40383> hello, I have a question about a dual display problem, related to desktop geometry, can anyone help?
<r00t_ninja> Guest40383: ask the question.
<Guest40383> ok, so I have set up the NVidia  driver to do "separate X displays", so I have a regular CRT monitor and my LCD TV showing two desktops
<cjae> Hi, whats up with the old kde 3.5 login manager in kubuntu 9.10 and when I have a theme installed what do I need to do make it not blue for a second before kdm prompts
<Guest40383> they have different resolutions: 1024x768 on the CRT and 1080p on the LCD
<cjae> I thought  Ihad to change the back ground color but it wont let me
<Guest40383> the problem is that the CRT display thinks the desktop is of the size of that in the LCD
<Guest40383> so I get windows placed outside the display, and when I maximize a window they are bigger than the screen
<Guest40383> any ideas?
<cjae> !loginmanager
<cjae> !login manager
<cjae> !kdm
<jonf> Hey All! Does anybody here have any experience setting up an LVM under Kubuntu? I've created an LVM out of two hard drives, and called it Storage. The LVM tool claims that it exists at /dev/Storage/Storage, but when I try to format the logical volume from within the tool, it says that nothing exists at that path. I have confirmed through the terminal that nothing exists at that path, although I can see each of the
<jonf>  individual drives, sda and sdb in the /dev/ folder. Any thoughts?
<cjae> !info kdm
<ubottu> kdm (source: kdebase-workspace): KDE Display Manager for X11. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu7.1 (karmic), package size 1747 kB, installed size 4064 kB
<colton_> There's no sound in flash videos on my pc.
<colton_> What can I do to fix it?
<jonf> colton_: I have a similar problem. No sound in flash videos, but I can play sound files through banshee or vlc
<colton_> jonf: So, are you able to play youtube videos through banshee?
<jonf> colton_: I didn't know that you could play them in banshee. So far, I can play mp3 and flac files, and the startup and shutdown sounds play in kde. But I have no sound in flash videos
<colton_> That's very frustrating
<colton_> I think I'm going to switch to ubuntu.
<jonf> colton_: well surely somebody here knows the answer.
<jonf> Hey All! Does anybody here have any experience setting up an LVM under Kubuntu? I've created an LVM out of two hard drives, and called it Storage. The LVM tool claims that it exists at /dev/Storage/Storage, but when I try to format the logical volume from within the tool, it says that nothing exists at that path. I have confirmed through the terminal that nothing exists at that path, although I can see each of the
<jonf>  individual drives, sda and sdb in the /dev/ folder. Any thoughts?
<cjae> why doesnt kgpg not start from my k menu or prompt for root password
<cjae> -not
<user__> hi
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cjae> !kgpg
<cjae> !info kgpg
<ubottu> kgpg (source: kdeutils): encryption utility for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 897 kB, installed size 2012 kB
<Guest40383> anyone knows where to find information about multiple displays of different resolution? I'm getting the wrong desktop geometry in the smallest of them
<Duntu> have you looked at your graphic card website.. ati/nvidia etc.
<cjae> anyone know why kgpg wont start
<Guest40383> Duntu: yes, but found nothing relevant. I think this is a kdm problem really
<Guest40383> Duntu: both displays report the correct resolution, the problem is either the display manager or the window manager it seems
<Guest40383> Duntu: interestingly enough, the task bar is located in the right position and has the right size
<Guest40383> Duntu: but when I try to mazimize windows, their size is set to 1920x1080
<sravan> Can I know the bash shell script which checks if the name of particular file is same as it's parent folder name ?
<Guest40383> sravan: what are you trying to do?
<sravan> hmm....I wana remove Viruses of windows which have created all .exe files inside every folder
<cjae> could someone at least let me know if they are using kgpg and it works on 9.10
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sravan> Guest3888, : I wanted to make sure that I dont remove all ".exe" files in turn which might even have some neccessary files
<kamui>     #maemoooo
<walid> hello everybody
<jason__> Hey guys - Any Kubuntu + Samba users here? I'm wondering if anybody has used Dolphin vs SMB4k extensively enough to give me their opinion as to whether or not one owrks better than the other.
<Enk> Ubuntu Firefox problem.  Installed zentec (SP?) for Firefox and blogging.  Firefox won't start now - other web browsers will not install.  Suggestions to repair Firefox?
<scunizi_> Enk: there should be a hidden directory called .firefox or .mozilla.. rename it to .mozilla.backup or .firefox.backup and then restart or start firefox..
<scunizi_> Enk: it's in your /home directory
<Enk> that worked!  thank you!
<BiosElement> Just wondering, is it 'normal' for quassel's sqlite db to be in the range of 150mb? Not that it's a problem but I assume that's logs?
<ner0x> What is an easily configured ftp program for kubuntu?
<Fanfare> ner0x: dolphin
<ArmandiuxGS> is Karmic Koala the best name for Kubuntu??
<ArmandiuxGS> K??
<cjae> ok so I managed to open kgpg as root first I guess and the file home/buddy/.kde/share/config/kgpgrc cannot be written to
<cjae> how do I make it my user again
<cjae> sudo chown cjae:cjae <file>
<mofa> cjae: chown buddy:users /home/buddy/.kde/share/config/kgpgrc
<ArmandiuxGS> WoofWoof!!
<cjae> that ~/ should be /home/cjae mofa
<ArmandiuxGS> Puppy Linux!!
<ArmandiuxGS> lol
<cjae> I am trying to help someone on the phone, confused o_0
<ArmandiuxGS> -.O?
<cjae> so sudo chown cjae:users <file>
<mofa> cjae: yes
<cjae> thanks
<ArmandiuxGS> what is the new version of KDE SC?
<mofa> ArmandiuxGS: KDE SC 4.4 Beta 1
<ArmandiuxGS> OMG!
<ArmandiuxGS> mofa: my Kubuntu have the SC 4.3.2... it normall?
<mofa> ArmandiuxGX: yes
<ArmandiuxGS> SC 4.4.1 is coming soon on Kubuntu 10.04 or 10.10?? (or what)
<mofa> ArmandiuxGS: i think so. whenever KDE officially releases 4.4
<skierpage> Does anyone know how PulseAudio/ALSA is supposed to work in Kubuntu 9.10?  vlc, Flash plugin, and aplay stopped making sounds (through ALSA <-> PulseAudio PCM I/O Plugin?) on my PC a few days ago but Amarok and KDE system sounds (through Phonon -> Xine?)
<skierpage> I mean, Amarok and KDE system sounds play fine
<ghale> i had a similar problem and found that some bars in the mixer were turned too low
<ghale> also i had to install a pulseaudio package even though pulseaudio was already showing up in multimedia settings
<ArmandiuxGS> i dont have sound in Konqueror for Flash Plugin
<ArmandiuxGS> maybe PulseAudio
<skierpage> ghale, thanks.  Alsamixer seems OK and if I tell it aplay to my sound card or built-in audio, it plays fine. It's the ALSA <-> PulseAudio part that messes up.
<ArmandiuxGS> is Pulse Audio already insatlled on Kubuntu, same of Ubuntu?
<skierpage> ghale, I mean something like `aplay -D 'front:CARD=Audigy2,DEV=0' /usr/share/sounds/k3b_success1.wav` works, but not if I let alsa do its default PulseAudio thingy.
<ghale> hmm, i'm not sure about that
<skierpage> ArmandiuxGS that's a good question!  At some point while getting Firefox and vlc running (they don't use Phonon), PulseAudio was on my system.
<skierpage> Maybe I just have to figure out how to tell the upper ALSA layer to not use PulseAudio.  What's odd is that it worked for months on 9.04 and 9.10, then somehow broke 4 days ago.
<cjae> ok so I right click a folder and select archive and encrypt then at prompt I select symmetrical encryption and no ascii, kgpg/gpg asks for password it give it twice
<skierpage> Hmmm, maybe the steps in http://www.diederickdevries.net/blog/?p=104
<cjae> how come it doesnt ask for a password when I select the folder again
<cjae> any thoughts
<mofa> cjae: the archive might be encrypted, but i dont believe the original files would be
<cjae> mofa: so now what would be the point of that
<cjae> I am trying password protect a folder
<dwidmann> cjae: doing it that way, the point would be to make the encrypted archive, then delete the original files ...
<dwidmann> cjae: that would be very cumbersome though, there are better ways to do this
<dwidmann> cjae: truecrypt is a pretty good option
<mofa> dwidmann: i'd be curious to know how to do this myself
<dwidmann> http://www.truecrypt.org/
<dwidmann> With it you can create an encrypted container ... this container will have a filesystem of its own, only accessible after you punch in your password of course
<mofa> the solution i've found is to just insert a . before the folder name, to make it invisible unless you know the exact name. works for me
<mofa> of course my solution isn't very secure...
<dwidmann> that just hides it ... and in any file manager you can just select "view hidden files" and there it is ...
<mofa> mhmm. no one i know understands how to work this computer though :P
<ArmandiuxGS> skierpage, cjae: in my case, alsamixe have to default the pcm volume to "0".
<ArmandiuxGS> *alsamixer
<crimsun> skierpage: just remove PA if you don't need or use it
<crimsun> otherwise you should configure Phonon to prefer it instead of your ALSA hw:0,0
<crimsun> (or whichever hw device you have set)
<cjae> mofa: yah hiiden folders wont cut it
<mofa> cjae: truecrypt looks like a good solution
<cjae> my problem is the even if I delete the originals with kgpg when I click the .gpg file or folder it doesn't sk for a password
<cjae> ask
<suekhim> does anyone know why global shortcuts such as Ctrl+1 don't work using the right hand side numeric keypad on numlock?
<Tm_T> suekhim: I think those are considered as different buttons
<suekhim> Tm_T: is there a workaround? i set the shortcuts using the right hand side keypad but after it's set they don't work
<paulsomebody> Hello people, do anyone use JDownloader? I have troubles with it.
<Tm_T> suekhim: hmm, don't know, sorry
<suekhim> Tm_T: thanks anyway
<paulsomebody> Concerning, when I open it's executable, jdownloader.jar with Kwin goes insane. Everything blinks, distortions are all around the screen and so on.
<mofa> when i close the lid on my laptop nothing happens :( it's set to suspend to RAM. any ideas?
<paulsomebody> Sorry, I meant "with OpenJDK".
<paulsomebody> Anybody?
<dwidmann> suekhim: try to change the shortcuts ... when you do, make use of the numpad numbers instead of hte other numbers
<suekhim> dwidmann: thanks -- i did just that, actually, but it didn't work
<suekhim> dwidmann: perhaps it is a problem with my make of keyboard
<dwidmann> suekhim: I doubt it
<suekhim> dwidmann: sigh .. me too
<suekhim> dwidmann: but it's so much easier to swap out the keyboard
<dwidmann> paulsomebody: try with sun's jre?
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: What packages names are? Or just search 'jre'?
<dwidmann> paulsomebody_: sun-java6-jre
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: Trying to.
<dwidmann> paulsomebody_: then you need to select which jre to use with  sudo update-java-alternatives
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: I selected them to be installed, but now KPackageKit refuses to work argumenting that with broken dependencies.
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: Aptitude suggests removing something.
<dwidmann> paulsomebody_: something like?
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: sun-java6-fonts and plugins.
<dwidmann> odd
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: Could open java installed be the source of the problems?
<dwidmann> paulsomebody_: dunno, try letting it remove fonts and plugins and see what happens
<dwidmann> paulsomebody_: worst case you can always reinstall those
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: I know. It seems it auto-updated alternatives list.
<rossini> ciao
<rossini> list
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: It uninstalled also all sun-java packages.
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: What the ... is goning?
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: "Unneeded dependencies", were they.
<dwidmann> paulsomebody_: weird ... (for the record, I swear by apt-get ... it's less prone to doing weird things)
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: Okay, I'll remember.
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: At the homepage they state it needs Java Runtime Environment 1.5 or higher.
<dwidmann> paulsomebody_: yeah ... you've got that (or you did before it got removed)
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: I see. Any suggestions now?
<dwidmann> paulsomebody_: try again at installing sun-java6-jre, make sure it's set for use, and try the program out?
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: I have run "sudo update-jave-alternatives", output was: http://pastebin.ca/1730417
<paulsomebody_> Is this okay?
<dwidmann> paulsomebody_: well, you'll need to do a bit more than that actually, it's just displaying the usage information for you
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: I see this is just syntax help. Concerning?
<dwidmann> paulsomebody_: concerning how to set which jre will be default
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: And which should be?
<dwidmann> paulsomebody_: so that when you , for example, type in "java someprog.jar", it will use sun-java6-jre ... without the convenient alternatives list symlink setup, you would probably have to type /usr/lib/jvm/sun-java6-jre/bin/java someprog.jar  instead
<dwidmann> paulsomebody_: so first run it with the -l switch
<dwidmann> paulsomebody_: it will give you a list of choices, next run it with the -s switch with the one you want following  the -s
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: Okay.
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: It looks like Sun's Java are not present there. There are only "java-6-openjdk 1061 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk".
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: Ideas?
<dwidmann> paulsomebody_: run dpkg --list | grep sun-java
<dwidmann> paulsomebody_: if they don't say "ii" at the beginning of the line then they're not installed ...
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: Then they are not.
<justwarm> hello
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: I cannot understand what is happening, I selected sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-bin packagesto be installed, dialog windows showed and then... Nothing happened.
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: They are still in the list of available  packages, not installed.
<jussi01> paulsomebody_: go to terminal and run sudo apt-get install -f
<jussi01> paulsomebody_: theres a bug in kpackagekit
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: I see.
<jussi01> Make sure kpackagekit is closed before hand
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: "sudo apt-get install -f sun-java6-jre"?
<jussi01> Im not dwidmann...
<jussi01> anyway, sudo apt-get install -f
<justwarm> how can i install softwares on a offline pc
<jussi01> !offline | justwarm
<ubottu> justwarm: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
 * dwidmann is back
<paulsomebody_> jussi01: It's quite obvious. Is package name needed?
<rossini> list
<jussi01> paulsomebody_: no... as I said...
<paulsomebody_> jussi01: Okay.
<paulsomebody_> jussi01: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<justwarm> thank you.but is there another way to install softwares execpt apton cd.
<paulsomebody_> jussi01: This is not what was expected.
<jussi01> paulsomebody_: ok, then sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<jussi01> justwarm: have a look at that link...
<jussi01> paulsomebody_: the reason this happens is becaus kpackagekit doesnt cope with displaying and accepting sun's licensing.
<paulsomebody_> jussi01: I understand. Isn't this a bug?
<jussi01> paulsomebody_: yes it is.
<dwidmann> paulsomebody_: yep, something like that.
<paulsomebody_> At last, they are installed.
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> paulsomebody_: I expect it to be  fixed in lucid
<paulsomebody_> In the April? Isn't it too soon?
<jussi01> paulsomebody_: ?
<justwarm> how can i login as root
<jussi01> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<justwarm> but i want it in graphical mode
<dwidmann> justwarm: introducing kdesudo :)
<paulsomebody_> The output was http://pastebin.ca/1730432. Not what I expected. Take a look, is this okay?
<paulsomebody_> I mean, that much error messages?
<dwidmann> paulsomebody_: probably okay
<dwidmann> paulsomebody_: think it's just because you don't have the jdk installed
<dwidmann> paulsomebody_: which you don't need unless you're planning on doing development stuffs
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: I am not.
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: I'll try now.
<justwarm> thank you ubottu
<user1__> how can i electroplate gold on some other metal by means of a battery, anode, cathod, and a solution? i have searched google but didnt found the exact things ?
<jussi01> user1__: thats not on topic for this channel, please try #kubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> justwarm: ubottu is a bot
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: What should I use to open the *.jar executables? I tried "Sun Java 6 Web Start", but it returns error.
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: Others are settings.
<dwidmann> paulsomebody_: make sure it's executable, then try clicking on it? else, run it with the "java" command in a terminal
<justwarm> how can i change desktop background on kubuntu/
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: Surely, it's executable, clicking results in Ark dialog.
<dwidmann> paulsomebody_: hmm, option b it is then
<paulsomebody_> justwarm: Open context menu with right click and select "Desktop Settings".
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: Okay.
<justwarm> execpt that method
<dwidmann> justwarm: as far as I know, that is "the" method.
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: Output was http://pastebin.ca/1730442.
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: Nothing else.
<justwarm> like gnome desktop can i change desktop background by right clicking on image
<paulsomebody_> justwarm: Try dragging image to desktop?
<justwarm> i tried that but there was no option like make desktop background as i am using kubuntu 9.10's default kde desktop
<dwidmann> justwarm: I remember something like that being there in the past, but I don't see it anymore
<dwidmann> Drag & drop does work though, neat
<paulsomebody_> justwarm: What is not right with "Desktop Settings" or anything else?
<paulsomebody_> justwarm: And of course, you can adjust it through the usual settings dialog, via the "System Settings".
<paulsomebody_> dwidmann: And any ideas?
<justwarm> because that is really very painful.
<paulsomebody_> justwarm: Too painful to do a few clicks? My apologises.
<dwidmann> paulsomebody_: I seem to remember dolphin & gwenview both implementing a pretty convenient feature along the lines of what he's looking for. I just don't remember how long it has been since I've seen it ...
<justwarm> because always you have to remember where you have gotten your picture on your hard disk.
<justwarm> and actually i don't like that way .
<justwarm> and why not there will not be that option like windows,gnome desktop?
<e01> hello
<justwarm> hi e01
<e01> is there in kubuntu 9.10 tool for configurating theme on qt
<jussi01> e01: yes, you can configure the theme in systemsettings
<e01> jussi01: but skype still stay with clearlooks
<e01> and i have to run in always with option --disable-clearlookis
<jussi01> e01: weird, mine uses oxygen by default.
<e01> hm
<e01> jussi01: i was get it from skype.com
<e01> and there the ubuntu 8.10 pkg
<paulsomebody__> dwidmann: I got disconnected. Do you have any ideas about that thing?
<dwidmann> Which thing?
<skierpage> crimsun, I don't know if I need PulseAudio, I never explicitly installed it.  `aptitude why pulseaudio` says gnome-media recommends it.
<skierpage> crimsun, However, `sudo aptitude remove pulseaudio` winds up saying "flashplugin-installer{u}  ... nspluginwrapper{u} will be REMOVED."  ?!? I'm not sure what the {u} part means, but I don't want to remove those packages.
<paulsomebody__> dwidmann: What I was asking you about last hour.
<paulsomebody__> dwidmann: Java.
<justwarm> can i monitor which softwares have i installed on my system without apt?
<skierpage> justwarm, I'm an idiot but a) you can use KPackageKit and b) I see some info about the history of packages in /var/log/dpkg.log* files.
<justwarm> skierpage hey why u said urself idiot?
<skierpage> justwarm Just warning you I am far from a dpkg/apt/aptitude/KPackageKit packaging master.
<dwidmann> paulsomebody__: okay, try this, (perhaps easier for you), navigate to the .jar file, right click, open with ..., say "java", and check the box "remember the associations for this filetype" or similar
<paulsomebody__> dwidmann: What "Java" exactly?
<dwidmann> if things went well earlier, just "java" should suffice
<paulsomebody__> dwidmann: Okay, I'll type it into the "Open with" field.
<paulsomebody__> dwidmann: It didn't work.
<justwarm> skierpage,pls don't mind if i hurt u.but i want to know that like windows can i remove any    application using a singel software like add or remove.
<dwidmann> paulsomebody__: try checking the box for "run in terminal" also
<paulsomebody__> dwidmann: Error. Output is http://pastebin.ca/1730456.
<paulsomebody__> justwarm: Have you tried package manager?
<ghostcube> justwarm: with synaptic
<ghostcube> best to see whats on the mashine so far
<ghostcube> even if kpackagekit gets better
<paulsomebody__> ghostcube: Why you don't like KPackageKit?
<ghostcube> it doesnt have the functionality synaptic has
<paulsomebody__> ghostcube: Except the fact it's buggy.
<ghostcube> and i run synaptic since years now
<dwidmann> It's too new, not very mature
<paulsomebody__> ghostcube: Sure it doesn't.
<ghostcube> there are some things i dont get .... like millins of package managers doing the same ...
<ghostcube> or dozends of network managers
<ghostcube> o.O
<dwidmann> paulsomebody__: well, seems we've gotten somewhere now ... that's not a very nice error to be looking at.
<dwidmann> ghostcube: as far as the many apt frontends though ... at least they're still probably all using the same libapt in the background
<skierpage> ghostcube, synaptic isn't part of stock Kubuntu.  Indeed, there's a stupid number of package managers just in the Debian/Ubuntu world, let alone the other Linux distros.
<paulsomebody__> dwidmann: That's why I don't like GNU/Linux very much. If it works, it works just fine. Enjoyable. If it don't, it's hard to fix that.
<dwidmann> <insert stupid number of package formats plug here>
<dwidmann> paulsomebody__: it can't find the main class, so it's not running it.
<paulsomebody__> dwidmann: Very well, it's incredibly exciting. But in the beginning, as I still can remember I just wanted to run the program.
<dwidmann> paulsomebody__: yes ... maybe extracting the archive will help (maybe not, but we'll see)
<dwidmann> paulsomebody__: pull up a terminal, cd /home/paulsomebody/JDownloader/
<dwidmann> paulsomebody__: jar -x *.jar
<paulsomebody__> dwidmann: There is nothing like executable inside.
<paulsomebody__> dwidmann: Nor *.jar, neither *.sh.
<ghostcube> i know that synaptic isnt stock kubuntu :D its made in gtk :D
<dwidmann> java files aren't compiled to machine code ... .java files are compiled to .class bytecode files ... those are what you reallly run
<ghostcube> but that doesnt remove the fact we have too much of all this
<ghostcube> the communication is not very well and the devs are so hmmm let me say unmovable
<ghostcube> oO
<dwidmann> paulsomebody__: so where is that file then ... that's where it looked like it was located according to your pastebin
<paulsomebody__> dwidmann: Yes, it was there.
<dwidmann> paulsomebody__: this has been a bit too longwinded, I think I'll download it now and make it run, whether it likes it or not
<paulsomebody__> dwidmann: I am using another method of installation, jd.sh script.
<skierpage> FYI, I removed pulseaudio and pulseaudio-utils using KPackageKit, and now aplay/Flash/Vlc make sound again.  happpy camper.
<paulsomebody__> dwidmann: It should download everything needed itself. It looks like it does so now.
<skierpage> I've got no idea how it snuck onto my system, it's not in /var/log/dpkg.log*.
<ve_> Hi am testing kubuntu how do i set up quassel irc to conect to freenode so i can chat here i did like konqure better. i miss kde 3.5
<cjae> ok how can I at least password protect my archives? using ark
<ve_> hello
<ve_> help
<paulsomebody> dwidmann: It launched at last. But psychodelic look of the desktop stayed. Take a look, I managed to take a screenshot: http://imagebin.ca/view/A-8PkPD.html.
<ve_> a little help would go along way
<ve_> oops can someone help me setup kde i cant use irc client
<ve_> hi is this on. testing testing 1..2..3
<ve_> is anyone out there
<ghostcube> no
<dwidmann> paulsomebody__: I see nothing but black ...
<ghostcube> ve_: whats the problem what client
<ve_> paulsomebody__that link to image is black screen for me to
<paulsomebody> It seems that screenshot wasn't that successful as I used to think.
<ve_> is there a patch for kubuntu 9.10 that emulates kde 3.5 without having to revert to the old 3.5
<Tm_T> ve_: what you mean by "emulate" on this? look? functionality?
<ve_> i just liked 3.5 better in alot of ways it was easier and simpler adn did what i wanted. I herd that kde 4 has a 3.5 varient ???
<ve_> ^ Tm_Tr
<ve_> ^ Tm_T
 * ve_ thinks that Tm_Tr and Tm_T may be the same person
<Tm_T> no, KDE4 doesn't have KDE3 variant, though they can be made to look the same
<ve_> if Tm_Tr AND Tm_T ARE NOT THE SAME PERSON THEN PLEASE ONE OF YOU CHANGE NIC
<Tm_T> ve_: we are same, and no need to yell (:
<ve_> Tm_T this is what i mean https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic
<Tm_T> ve_: that's KDE3 packages, has nothing to do with KDE4
<ve_> Tm_T its the latest updated kde3 alternitave from kde 4
<ve_> oo
<meowkbuntu> hi
<ve_> hi finally i have installed konversation much easier and better than quassel
<ve_> is this freenode me wonders
<ve_> hey this chanel is very quite atm whats up usually its busy as
<ghostcube> its holiday time
<ghostcube> and kde 4.3.x has some features like the tree view in systemsettings , that have been in 3.5x too
<ghostcube> the kmenu is doable to look like in 3.5 by adding the old-menu applet to plasma
<ghostcube> and dolphin is cooler :D
<ve_> hi how do i update my kubuntu cant seem to find the update application like in ubuntu
<ve_> ghostcube: i always wondered y kde4+ uses compleatly different apps than kde3.5
<ghostcube> not completely the have been ported or rewritten
<ghostcube> ve_: sudo apt-get update
<ghostcube> or use synaptic
<ghostcube> kpackagekit needs love ....
<ve_> ghostcube: there is an application in ubuntu that shows the updates available that is slightly different to the terminal comand. also in linux mint its called Mintupdate.
<ghostcube> not working so far in kubuntu cause i think kpackagekit cant handle apt
<ghostcube> or dpkg calls
<ve_> ghostcube: what is not working exactly
<ghostcube> it wont show you updates so far like in the old versions
<ghostcube> :)
<ve_> ghostcube: i want to know how to change the default apps like webbrowser, audio player etc
<ghostcube> systmsettings >> personal settings (hope thats the english tab) >> default applications
<ve_> i am more of a mint/ubuntu user I have installed kubuntu on spare hdd for testing now
<ghostcube> the audio or video settings are don eby filetype changing
<ve_> thats gott me there thanks ghostcube
<ghostcube> np
<ve_> what means don eby
<ghostcube> done by
<ghostcube> heh
<ve_> ghostcube: in kmenu there is a favorites application with webbrowser, instant messenger etc how to change the default applications there
<ve_> * there is a favorites menu
<ghostcube> ve_: you need to go to the tab where you change the file types and the apps used to play them
<ghostcube> iam not on linux now  and hard to remember the english ones cause i run the german locales
<ghostcube> :D
<ve_> ghostcube: not all apps are there like audio player
<ghostcube> no thats the wrong tab
<ghostcube> not inside the default apps menu
<ve_> ghostcube: its still in same place
<ghostcube> its another category
<ghostcube> file type association
<ghostcube> or so
<ve_> in ubuntu there is another way i cant remember exactly what its called though.
<ve_> hi
<ve_> ghostcube: any idea
<ghostcube> nope you need to step through systemsettings and search the tab where you change the file type associations
<ghostcube> jussi01: ping :)
<jussi01> ghostcube: ?
<ghostcube> can you may tell ve_ the location of the file type association menu inside kde
<ghostcube> i dont remember the names in english
<jussi01> huh?
<ghostcube> in systemsettings where to change the audio programm for avi for example
<ghostcube> its inside the file types or ?
<ghostcube> i doenst kknow any other place
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> but i dont remember the naming iam not on linux now
<ghostcube> :|
<ve_> ok thats fine what os you on then
<jussi01> nah, easier way to do it than that, right click avi file, properties, click the wrench, then theres a list
<ghostcube> jussi01: ah ok :) thx havent known works like this too
<ghostcube> iam on XP :)
 * ghostcube hides
<ve_> jussi01: that dont make my preferred audio player for instance the system default now does it
<ve_> ghostcube: thats ok xp has its uses
<ve_> jussi01: i am looking for another better way thaat makes the application system default for the whole system not just certian files
<user_> hey guys (:
<ve_> hi where
<mau> j/#kubuntu.it
<mau> nou!!
<mau> :-)
<mau> anyone know the name of the kubuntu channel in Italian ????
<jussi01> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jussi01> looks like the italian one is a combbined channel
<mau> tnx
<jussi01> ve_: that is system wide for all of that type of file.
<rossini> ciao
<slow-motion> hi
<ve_> jussi01: what is
<jussi01> the method I described
<ve_> i do not want to have to do that for every single music file type i have  there is a way to set each os default applications. they come preinstalled with default ons you cah change them i guess you dont know where
<Orion777> do you guys know if kubuntu(kde) will enhance the visuals from a netbook?
<Orion777> its colors aren't very strong
<Orion777> hi root
<r00t_ninja_> hey
<Orion777> do you know if kde can enhance color appearance?
<Orion777> I have a netbook and the colors aren't very vibrant in windows...can kde enhance it?
<ve_> i am wanting to change the default applications to ones i use
<soee> hi
<Orion777> hi soee
<Orion777> hi marcel
<Orion777> hi silad
<silas__> hi
<silas__> :P
<silas__> Say, I know it's not a kubuntu question really but
<silas__> I'm using tilda to have a console running on my desktop, looks really smooth :P
<silas__> However, I'd like an IRC client that runs on the desktop as well
<Orion777> you mean like embedded in the desktop?
<silas__> Yeah
<tsimpson> you can always run irssi in a terminal
<tsimpson> or add the web browser widget and load up webchat.freenode.net in it
<silas__> Cool thanks :)
<silas__> is it hard to configure irssi
<silas__> ?
<tsimpson> it's not as easy as a GUI to start with, but like anything it's easy once you're used to it
<Orion777> silas, what is the advantage of what you're talking about?
<silas__> none really
<Orion777> I just use quassel
<silas__> I'm not familiar with that
<Orion777> its one of the popular irc clients
<silas__> What's the difference between quassel and konversation?
<Peace-> Orion777: mmm konversation is better
<Orion777> why
<Peace-> silas__: quassel is not good like konversation
<Peace-> just try it
<Orion777> peace, what do you think of xchat
<Peace-> and then get your opinion
<silas__> The only thing I'm interested in, is the ability to be embedded on the desktop
 * Sahkolihaa is using Quassel and doesn't see any issue with it since he can at least chat on it.
<Peace-> xchat seems it has some stuff more than konversation but only if you have to manage some channel
<Peace-> for me konversation is the best very confortable
<Peace-> Sahkolihaa: try to ignore someone
<silas__> OMG
<Sahkolihaa> I rarely use ignore.
<silas__> irssi works perfect
<Peace-> Sahkolihaa: well ignore doesn't work well on quassel
<Peace-> Sahkolihaa: on the last version i tried
<silas__> So thanks for that one :)
<Sahkolihaa> I wish they'd switch KWin to use a normal coloured box when resizing a window instead of redrawing it constantly. I have a 9800GT and it's still slow as hell. :|
<Orion777> peace
<Orion777> oh
<r00t_ninja_> Sahkolihaa: its not slow with my intel card but it is with my nvidia card , i think it may be some sort of bug in the drivers
<r00t_ninja_> although my nvidia card is a fx 5500
<Sahkolihaa> Ahh, never considered that.
<Orion777> nvidia cards have digital vibrance which is like the god feature
<Sahkolihaa> Would be odd for a bug in nVidia's driver though.
<Sahkolihaa> With how pretty much anything in OpenGL will run perfectly on them.
<silas__> ok so this works like a charm, thanks tsimpson
<vansivel> ку)
<benjamin__> hi, anyone an idea where can i set the screen DPI in kubuntu?
<ozi> wow
<benjamin__> I have a hp2133 and the fonts are way to big
<ozi> u mean resolution :D
<benjamin__> no the display resolution is correct
<robinr> hi, is there som applet for telling me what "shift"-keys are "down" when sticky keys are enabled?
<benjamin__> just the fonts are to big
<benjamin__> I did a installation and didn't do any manual changes
<benjamin__> so something must be automatically misconfigured
<ozi> 1. try google help there is alot
<ozi> 2.
<ozi> replace a monitor with a better reply
<ve_> hi is there a terminal command to display kde default applications.
<benjamin__> very funny, your "help" is of no use
<paulsomebody__> benjamin__: Wait a second.
<ozi> he2
<robinr> benjamin__: you can set the monitor size in xorg.conf if it doesnt't figure it out itself
<ozi> i try
<ozi> and its work for me :D
<ve_> hi is there a terminal command to display kde default applications. echo $USER && gnome-default-applications-properties
<benjamin__> robinr: hm that could be a hint, I check this thanks
<paulsomebody__> benjamin__: First, for most of the common activities there is "System Settings" thing. You need "Appearance" thing. There is a "Font" tab to be found.
<paulsomebody__> benjamin__: There you could set DPI. And I would advise installing fonts from "ttf-droid" package for the best look.
<ve_> also how to install my nvide graphics driver gnome has a default auto detcting for that
<Sahkolihaa> ve_ - Under the menu, go to System > Hardware Drivers.
<benjamin__> paulsomebody__:  of corse I could set all the fonts manually but this dosn't affect all fonts, the login screen for example not. So I think theres something else wrong.
<paulsomebody__> People, do anyone use" kxneur"?
<benjamin__> hm there seams to be no dpi configuration option. THe grafic card is a via
<robinr> nvidias own driver set the DPI correctly for what I know, but the free drivers don't (or didn't)
<benjamin__> there's only a beta dricer unfortunallity
<benjamin__> but i check the xorg conf first
<paulsomebody__> benjamin__: That affects all "in-KDE" fonts. Login screen fonts is to be adjusted separately in the "Advanced" > "Login Manager".
<robinr> DisplaySize width height in mm in the monitor section
<paulsomebody__> benjamin__: First, you could try using "Force DPI" option.
<ozi> <robinr> benjamin__: you can set the monitor size in xorg.conf if it doesnt't figure it out itself <<< I've tried and worked
<paulsomebody__> benjamin__: Managed to?
<paulsomebody__> Is there anyone using Kxneur?
<paulsomebody__> I have trouble installing it.
<paulsomebody__> I have downloaded latest available version from Ubuntu software packages search, including "libxnconf" library, but there is an odd thing about it.
<paulsomebody__> When I pre-install library before installing Kxneur GDebi says it should be removed.
<paulsomebody__> Can anyone help?
<benjamin__> paulsomebody__: hm xorg.conf is nearly empty http://pastebin.com/m23cc4481
<benjamin__> paulsomebody__: sorry wrong one
<paulsomebody> benjamin__: So, what fonts do you want to set?
<pedro> Hey, somebody wants create a
<pedro> Linux Distribuition?
<paulsomebody> pedro: No, I don't want.
<benjamin__> paulsomebody__: there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11, is this the right place? Is threre a "pastbin" for pictures, I made a screenshot so you can see
<ghostcube> arent there enough distributions on the run o.O
<ve_> hi how can i access ublog i deleted it from teh desktop
<ve_> benjamin__: imagbin
<ve_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ve_> !pawste | benjamin__
<ve_> !paste | benjamin__
<ubottu> benjamin__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<benjamin__> ok, thanks
<paulsomebody> benjamin__: Are you listening to me at all? Generally, you don't need to edit xorg.conf manually.
<ve_> paulsomebody: hi how can i access ublog i deleted it from the desktop its not in kmenu
<ve_> linux is cool browsing xxx sites and you dont get viruses lol
<paulsomebody> ve_: Right click anywhere on the desktop, select "Add Widget", and then select uBlog.
<ghostcube> ve_: nah not true
<benjamin__> paulsomebody: where do I set the force dpi option?
<ghostcube> if its an java script based thing it would even work on linux
<ghostcube> o.o
<Guest1663> why doesn't "emerald --replace &" work in kubuntu?
<ghostcube> hmmm thats not true
<ghostcube> Guest1663: for me it does so what grafic card and drivers and what kde ?
<ghostcube> it sometimes forget to load emerald thats true but i dont think this is an ubuntu problem
<Guest1663> I don't know...it works in my gnome
<ghostcube> i think this is Qt problem
<paulsomebody> benjamin__: Take a look, http://pastebin.ca/1730589.
<Guest1663> from ubuntu I installed kubuntu dessktop
<ghostcube> Guest1663: is the emerald set in window deco plugin ?
<Guest1663> don't know...I'm not familliar with kde
<ghostcube> if emerald --replace & doesnt do the trick second time loading compiz --replace ccp & disown should solve it
<Guest1663> where's window deco
<ghostcube> nah inside ccsm
<ghostcube> is there emerald inserted for default decorator
<ghostcube> Guest1663: what backend type are you running ? inside ccsm
<ghostcube> gconf or flatfile ?
<ghostcube> Guest1663: maybe step in #compiz
<Guest1663> well how do I find out ?the backend
<Guest1663> it's
<Guest1663> flatfile
<ghostcube> ok flatfile should work on kubuntu too
<ghostcube> so check the window decorator plugin inside ccsm
<ghostcube> what is the command placed in there
<ve_> paulsomebody: ublog is not there
<ghostcube> i think there is only micro blog or ?
<paulsomebody> ve_: It is there, it is called "Microblogging".
<paulsomebody> ghostcube: Have you ever used kxneur?
<javier_> Hi everybody. I've problems with sound in my kubuntu. It was changing all the time between HDA Nvidia (conexant analog) and HDA Nvidia (conexant digital), but now I managed for deleting digital one and I don't have sound most of the times. Someone's knows how can I deal with this?
<paulsomebody> javier_: Set priority via the "Hardware Settings"?
<ghostcube> javier_: systemsettings >> multimedia what device is set there
<ghostcube> paulsomebody: hmm nope never used
<ghostcube> whats this
<javier_> yes, I've done such stuff. But, now it dissapeared the digital one and only have "pulseaudio" and "analog" and "analog #1"(which I believe is exactly the same as normal analog)
<javier_> ghostcube: so, I've lost digital that is where it was switching when analog wasn't working, and now I dont have sound
<paulsomebody> ghostcube: Obsolete software I am trying to install.
<ghostcube> javier_: do analog to the top of the list
<javier_> ghostcube: it happens when I've used for instance, youtube, and later i open amarok, i dont get it to work
<ghostcube> javier_: try jackd ?
<ghostcube> paulsomebody: hmm its a switcher tool ?
<javier_> I tried jackd in my previous version, it worked somehow, but not properly, with some error notifications from time to time
<paulsomebody> ghostcube: Yes.
<ghostcube> javier_: yeah but there is an ppa to solve this
<javier_> if I could recover HDA Nvidia (conexant digital), it would be good, I think
<javier_> ghostcube: ah, good. Where can I find it?
<ghostcube> with this jackd and qjackctl and disabling the startup sound it gets detected as soundserver inside kde settings
<paulsomebody> ghostcube: Something similar to Punto Switcher. I tried Gxneur, but it's not perfect in KDE.
<ghostcube> paulsomebody: i use the stack switchers from compiz
<ghostcube> javier_: moment pls
<javier_> ghostcube: of course :)
<paulsomebody> ghostcube: Compiz or Kwin?
<ghostcube> javier_: you need to start jackd with a simple shell script at startup and let it sleep 15 seconds
<ghostcube> paulsomebody: compiz
<ghostcube> javier_: so qjackctl will connect properly
<ghostcube> javier_: https://launchpad.net/~motin/+archive/until-jack-is-included-in-main
<paulsomebody> ghostcube: I use Kwin and I don't want to switch to Compiz just because of this. And what kind of switcher is this?
<ghostcube> woah you have 4 switchers
<ghostcube> ring stack and so on
<ghostcube> its hard to dexvribe i think ring is like vista one
<ghostcube> or better vista ripped it from us
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> but paulsomebody in #compiz may more guys can tell you i havent used all things in last time
<paulsomebody> ghostcube: Can you give a screenshot?
<javier_> ghostcube: how should I install jack... those packets that are in the link you sent me?
<ghostcube> javier_: add the repository to the sources.list
<ghostcube> paulsomebody: wiki.compiz.org
<ghostcube> check there iam not at linux here
<ghostcube> iam later back at ome
<ghostcube> h
<ghostcube> javier_: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/motin/until-jack-is-included-in-main/ubuntu karmic main
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ve_> paulsomebody: ublog is not there
<javier_> ghostcube: so, if I did it well, it should be almost ready. Finally I instaled it from  kpackagekit
<javier_> and all dependencies
<javier_> now, i should open it as you explained
<javier_> what means start with a simple shell script?
<javier_> ghostcube: what means start with a simple shell script?
<paulsomebody> ghostcube: You didn't understand me right, it's a keyboard layout switcher.
<cjohnston> Could someone give me the link to the last LTS release download please?
<Guest16427> hello again enabled compiz and it works but "emerald --replace &" still won't work
<Guest16427> the window decorator command in cssm is "/usr/bin/compiz-decorator"
<Guest16427> why doesn't emerald work? :(
<paulsomebody> cjohnston: Take a look at the kubuntu.org.
<cjohnston> paulsomebody: im not finding a link to the LTS.. only to 9.10
<ubuntu_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntu_> anyone here
<ubuntu_> hey
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubuntu_> FloodBotK2 hey
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jason_> anybody run into any samba issues with kubuntu? Theres times I simply cant pick up network shares and other times I can, yet nothing changed to prompt why I would one time and not another
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ghostcube> o.O
<jason_> anybody run into any samba issues with kubuntu? Theres times I simply cant pick up network shares and other times I can, yet nothing changed to prompt why I would one time and not another
<ghostcube> jason_: try smb4k
<jason_> ghostcube - Im currently using smb4k. Same results. :(
<ghostcube> hmmmm
<ghostcube> thats strange
<jason_> tell me about it
<jason_> it makes me wonder why I bother
<jason_> frustrating to just refresh your folder and blam you cant save your work
<jason_> fresh install of Kubuntu as well, its about 24 hours old. apt-get install samba, etc etc.
<jason_> didnt install a firewall. Not sure why dolphin comes back from time to time prompting its my firewall when I dont have any, unless kubuntu has a preconfigured one thats in the background I dont know about
<justwarm> hello friend
<justwarm> how to change desktop background
<apparle> Hello guys
<jason_> apparle - whats up
<jason_> apparle whats up
<apparle> jason_: I'm fine..... looking for the developers of kdelirc
<jason_> nice man
<jason_> are you good with samba?
<jason_> Im having some intermitten issues with samba that I dont recall having when I ran ubuntu on this same laptop...
<Goliath> hey i have a problem with knetworkmanager
<Goliath> when the pc boots my wlan0 isnt up
<Goliath> and knetworkmanager in tray when i click it says
<Goliath> network management disabled
<Goliath> anyone help
<jason_> if you right click it, what does it say
<jason_> the icon for it
<Goliath> the same thing
<Goliath> network management disabled
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<smooky_> hi guys
<smooky_> i have ubuntu 9.04
<smooky_> DSL tab disabled in kde networking
<smooky_> how can i enable it?
<smooky_> how can i enable DSL tab?
<Goliath> HEY
<Goliath> knetworkmanager says
<Goliath> network management disabled
<Goliath> how do i fix this
<ghostcube> Goliath: if its worth you need to use wicd :|
<ghostcube> some things arent working in network manager so far
<Goliath> like what?
<ghostcube> wlan
<ghostcube> :)
<Goliath> mine was working till now
<jason_> how can I edit dolphin so I ALWYAS see the address bar?
<Goliath> jason_:
<ghostcube> Goliath: ok what have you done so it stopes :)
<Goliath> double click
<Goliath> choose edit
<Goliath> and full path
<jason_> but is there a way so it shows up all the time? When I close dolphin and reopen it, it doesnt show it
<yoyo> settings>configure dolphin
<jason_> got it - thanks
<apparle> jason_: sorry I don't know anything abt samba
<jason_> apparle - its all good. I just asked in the ubuntu chat and it seems like the overwelming consensus is that browsing for samba shares, whether its nautilus or dolphin, kind of sucks. Everyone I talked to said using the direct path is the way to go. So I edited the dolphin path to smb://myserver/myfolder and blam - my folder contents appeared - despite not being able to browse to it. So I just bookmarked it. Lifes good. :P
<jason_> apparle - my ubuntu co worker also said she had some weirdness with nautilus, but just bookmarked her share on the left side of nautilus and never had any issues. So far in the short time Ive done that with dolphin Ive had 0 issues too, despite being able to browse to it, then randomly not being able to browse to it intermittenly
<jason_> direct path overrules all, I guess :P
<apparle> jason_: :)
<gmourani> hello
<justwarm> how can i format my pen drive?
<RiotingPacifist> i keep getting "checking validity of the OpenSSL headers in /usr... configure: error: bad. Check config.log for details" when trying to compile something but libssl-dev is installed
<jason_> justwarm - what are you trying to do? Crash your entier install and start over?
<justwarm> no. i just entered my pen drive on my current system and found viruse  of windows so i want to format that.
<abhi_> hello all
<jason_> justwarm - do it through GParted.
<justwarm> jason,where can i found it on my kubuntu 9.10 system?
<jason_> justwarm - if you dont have it, install it. one moment
<justwarm> but how/
<jason_> justwarm - either search for "gparted" in add/remove programs, or run sudo apt-get install gparted
<jason_> in terminal
<jason_> both ways work
<jasa> Heh, just made a downport to old 8.04 ... need to start some project around, that can actually come somewhat troublesome.
<justwarm> jason,is there another way execpt gparted?
<jasa> Actually the ideal would be to make some custom compiled things with old gcc and avoid apt-get mass of packages.
<jason_> justwarm - well, not that Imaware of. Why would you want to use anything else? GParted is a way to manage, format, and create partitions. Its the easeist way to go, in my opinion.
<jasa> One main thing seems that they have already removed the old package servers completely
<jasa> Also no "adept" or similiar on kubuntu on 8.04, so what would you recommend to find around ?
<jasa> So, the main question from me would be that what graphical package managers are in the old version that would allow to make the OS even more clean to start nearly from scratch. -.-
<jason_> sounds like a lot of work - is a fresh install not an option?
<jasa> jason_: it's a fresh install of older version and make certain that the base has been compiled with the older gcc.
<jasa> jason_: to ensure everything around on top of the base would be too.
<jason_> hm, I see. Seems a little beyond me though, to be honest...
<jasa> jason_: for example of gcc version 3 does freedecsa decoding by the claims 2x faster than the new version 4 ...
<jason_> is 4 in beta or osmething?
<jasa> jason_: also i could do the normal way around and install that compability on new one and basicly do a clearing around and then do the compiles but i wanted this way around it's ...
<jasa> jason_: no the version 4 has been around for years now.
<jason_> thats wierd that youd have performance like that
<jason_> not sure where to go with it from there man
<jasa> jason_: well main thing would be seemingly to do the command line of removal all the applications and things that are useless and the older apt-get doesnt clear the orphans so one should most likely compile new one too ...
<DrewdRox> hello
<DrewdRox> I am having issues makeing the boot CD
<DrewdRox> I have kubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso downloaded and I have burned it twice to disk
<DrewdRox> but when I put in my new HD for this.. .and try and boot off the CD.. nothing happens
<DrewdRox> I think the CD isn't bootable
<jasa> DrewdRox: do a command line burn on with "wodim kubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso", if it doesnt work your bios settings are wrong
<DrewdRox> can somebody point me in the right direction
<DrewdRox> jasa
<jasa> DrewdRox: when you boot the computer to get into bios have multiple ways around like pressing "F2" or similiar button depending the way around.
<DrewdRox> yup
<DrewdRox> did that
<DrewdRox> put CD first
<DrewdRox> then usb then HD
<FloodBotK1> DrewdRox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jasa> DrewdRox: you have updated latest firmwares to the drive and so on ?
<jasa> DrewdRox: i'd still go into the assumation of that you just burned the image as data rather than "unpacking" it to the cd ... -.-
<DrewdRox> jasa:  Yes I think I have done everything I shoudl have. I can install other linux's ... AKA I have Cent OS disks here and they work
<DrewdRox> jasa..,. that might be what happened. I installed window 7 about 2 months ago
<jasa> DrewdRox: so it's only the new kubuntu and no boot screen at all ?
<DrewdRox> had to use that to burn the image... that might be the main issues
<jasa> DrewdRox: unless it made the session burn everything should be fine ...
<DrewdRox> jasa:  when I attempt to boot from the disk it doen't boot.  but my machine will boot form the cd drive with a different cd
<DrewdRox> the disk I burned has about 8 dirs, and 6 files
<jasa> DrewdRox: so is that now disk failure or cd failure ?
<jasa> DrewdRox: also multi sessions might be some type of problems around ... but burning image normal way around shouldnt create those.
<DrewdRox> jasa: I am not sure.   it looks to me like I can't boot from the CD.  I am installing this on a new HD.  so when it doesn't boot form the CD the machine just sits there with no master boot record
<jasa> DrewdRox: aah ... that type of issue.
<DrewdRox> jasa:  yeah.. just want to try kubuntu. but can't seem to get it installed.   figured I would ask and see if anybody has gotten around this issue before
<DrewdRox> I think I can try from USB as well?  what do you think?
<jasa> DrewdRox: assuming it's a "sata" hard drive, what does "cfdisk /dev/sda1" show ? Does it show as it's bootable partition ... or where you have the boot things around.
<jasa> DrewdRox: You could do it on usb too i'd assume ... but i would not recommend as too many writes and reads around renders it useless over the time.
<DrewdRox> jasa: just to install from... that is what I was thinking
<DrewdRox> can I make a kubuntu bootable usb device that will install kubuntu?
<jasa> DrewdRox: google could be only help on that, not sure if i read any forum guides around on that matter really.
<jasa> Well what we know, we have a graphical package manager around after removing way too many useless programs and cleared menu list.
<DrewdRox> jasa  --> going to try this    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<jasa> DrewdRox: Good luck.
<jasa> DrewdRox: i could even assume you just threw random link to check around, but no, i did not check it ... up to you.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<javier_> Hi to everyone. I've installed Jack Audio solving my audio problems. Now, although I get sound, jack Audio Connection Kit pops out an error message. Someone knows how to deal with it?
<javier_> message says: couldn't connect jack to the server as a client
<justwarm> what's happening.
<justwarm> ggggg
<justwarm> k
<justwarm> ol
<justwarm> p;
<justwarm> ;
<justwarm> k
<FloodBotK2> justwarm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<justwarm> u
<justwarm> paste
<justwarm> how can i change boot screen?
<javier_> I've installed Jack Audio solving my audio problems. Now, although I get sound, jack Audio Connection Kit pops out an error message. Someone knows how to deal with it?
<justwarm> jason,how  can i change boot screen image?
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jason_> I know in Ubuntu I can auto start applications and even custom commands simply by going system - admin - startup applications. Where's the equivalent in KDE? (Kubuntu)
<Tm_T> jason_: in systemsettings -> advanced tab
<jason_> then autostart?
<Tm_T> I guess, cannot remember what is there
<Tm_T> should be obvious though
<jason_> autostart doenst look like its it... theres very little in it
<Tm_T> jason_: that's it then (:
<jason_> lol
<Tm_T> there's none or very little by default there
<jason_> Tm_T - also, what do you know about KDE updates with Kubuntu? It seems as if my Fedora machine will update version by version of KDE. Why isnt this possible with Kubuntu?
<jason_> well I guess what confused me was in Ubuntu they have the startup services listed there too. I guess thats why I expected more.
<Tm_T> jason_: what updates you mean?
<jason_> like
<jason_> KDE 4.3.2 to KDE 4.3.3
<jason_> etc
<Tm_T> jason_: newer KDE for Karmic, for example?
<jason_> I didnt grab any KDE updates yet, but on the Fedora forums people are talking as if getting new versions of KDE updates is a usual thing. Just wondering why we never see it with Kubuntu.
<Tm_T> jason_: that is long story, but topic will tell more, and http://www.kubuntu.org in general
<Tm_T> gone for moment ->
<bliss> guys no sound in firefox or chrome
<bliss> how do i fix this?
<alessio> cucù
<Joan> KDE > Gnome
<tribaldata> anyone ever setup a ATI FireMV 2250 with the dongle to split screen
<tribaldata> ?
<lordganesh> how to remove kamil from startup
<lordganesh> sorry ,how to remove kmail from startup
<lordganesh> how to remove kmail from startup
<jason_> will kubuntu be getting its own LTS with 10.04?
<sven___> remove kmail from startup?
<Joan> sven___ for favorite programs ?
<sven___> Joan I don't know, also don't know what lordganesh question was
<ultrand> internet 3g, alguém pode ajudar?
<Trebla> does using a KVM switch between ubuntu 9.10 and a windows machine cause problems with networking?
<Peace-> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<diablo> Hi, how do rename files written in iso-... instead of utf8 in dolphin ? Because I have a bug and I cannot do anything with these files (copy, rename, delete)... Thanks
<groemk> Чет непонятно...
<jasa> Hmm, russian user around ?
<jasa> You could atleast type in default in normal chat.
<groemk> ohhh yeah))
<jasa> So, what was the thing you had in mind ?
<groemk> I cant stay here?
<ghostcube> if you speak english you can
<ghostcube> :D
<jasa> Well i doub they have bots against other than flooding only.
<groemk> thanks
<groemk> i speak dont very well
<ghostcube> or you join the russian channel
<ghostcube> there is one
<groemk> how&
<ghostcube> !ru | groemk
<ubottu> groemk: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<groemk> ?
<groemk> why i can stay here? because i dont speak on eng?
<ghostcube> hmm nah you can ask here or stay here but we dont speak rusian here :)
<ghostcube> its not against you its for youre provit maybe to ask in youre native language
<ghostcube> :)
<michael__> Hello
<michael__> anyone here know about LUBUNTU?
<fernando> hello
<ferandres> hello
<ferandres> anyone listening?
<soee> how can i swich direcotry do usb device in terminal ?
<genii> soee: Is the usb device a storage device? Is it mounted? If mounted then in what directory?
<soee> ok got it
<soee> it was mounted and the path was /media/kingston/
<slow-motion> hi
<soee> hi
<roam> the math is wrong
<roam> the distance
<theball> very quiet in here
 * genii hands out coffees
<Hanumaan> where is the grub configuration file in kubuntu ?
<genii> Hanumaan: Depends if grub1 or grub2
<Hanumaan> genii, how do I know if I am using grub1 or grub2 ? I am using kubuntu latest ..
<genii> Hanumaan: If /boot/grub/grub.cfg    exists, then grub2
<genii> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Hanumaan> genni, I am trying to keep both fedora and kubuntu distoros how can I do this ?
<Hanumaan> genni, I have fedora on sda1 and kubuntu on sda2 with grub2. normally I used to copy the entries of grub.conf previously now .. what should I do ?
<CyberSix> rtfm.. grub2 is compeltely different than grub
<Tm_T> !rtfm > CyberSix
<ubottu> CyberSix, please see my private message
<CyberSix> huh?
<CyberSix> ubottu: i don't see one :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CyberSix> ubottu: that seems to be a channel specialty
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tm_T> !rtfm | CyberSix
<ubottu> CyberSix: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Tm_T> CyberSix: better? (:
<CyberSix> oh yeah
<CyberSix> we're not against reading manuals, just using acronyms?
<Tm_T> rude acronyms, yes
<dodger> hello
<dodger> is it possible that the libsoprano4 and soprano-backend-sesame packaged in 4.4 beta 2 are incompatible?
<K350> Is there a way to specify where in the kmenu a shortcut to an application will be placed during the installation of it?
<dodger> i've got soprano-backend-sesame 2.3.0
<dodger> and libsoprano4 2.3.70
<dodger> looks like soprano-backend-sesame 2.3.70 is missing from the beta ppa?
<ToxinPowe> I have 2.3.0 too
<ToxinPowe> with beta ppa
<dodger> hmmm
<dodger> nepomuk isn't working for me at all
<ToxinPowe> dodger, same for me, I don't know :(
<dodger> ToxinPowe: ok, at least it's not just me :)
<dodger> libsoprano4 lists soprano-backend-sesame 2.3.70 as a dependency, so i figure that's the problem
<ToxinPowe> I think they going to use "virtuoso" in the future
<dodger> yeah, that's the plan
<ToxinPowe> maybe for that, we don't have sesame working? I don't know, I'm only a user :s
<dodger> well, from what i gather virtuoso is planned as the default for 4.4, so it's entirely possible that the sesame side isn't getting updated right now
<ToxinPowe> ok
<dodger> it's beta, afterall ;)
<ToxinPowe> yes, we wait to February =)
<lap> alguien que hable español
<Tm_T> !es | lap
<ubottu> lap: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lap> ok
<marius> hello ppl
<Guest1834> when I change the icon theme it doesn't apply to all the folders
<Guest1834> in fact there are few those who adopt the new theme
<Guest1834> why is that so?
<Tm_T> not all themes contain all icons
<Guest1834> well they all contain the folder icon
<Tm_T> hmm, normal folder icon?
<Guest1834> yep
<Tm_T> that's strange then, have you tried relogin?
<Guest1834> I did
<Guest1834> :(
<Tm_T> interesting...
<Tm_T> where those icons doesn't change? or where they do?
<Guest1834> for ex. I have a folder on the desktop. inside it they won't change. that...only if I access it from the desktop. but if I open the desktop folder after opening dolphin from the menu launcher...it's all fine
<Guest1834> that's annoying...cause my new iconset is just breathtaking
<Guest1834> :))
<Napoleon__B> I´m having a problem with sound on my laptop after upgrading to 9.10, it´s gone!! anyone have a tip fore getting it back??
<dodger> Napoleon__B: do you have the mixer icon in your system tray?
<Guest1834> where are the themes located in kubuntu?
<Guest1834> icon themes I mean
<Napoleon__B> dodger: do you mean normal sound icon at the top bar to the right?  Cause it is there :)
<Guest1834> in ubuntu they're in ./icons...here where?
<dodger> Napoleon__B: depends on where your system tray is ;) but it should look like a little speaker
<csh> hello, I want to use dhcpv6 and dhcp3 doesn't understand that... is there any prefered way to get this working?
<dodger> Napoleon__B: click on it and then the 'mixer' button to open the mixer and see if any of it is muted or turned down
<Napoleon__B> dodger: it doesent look like something is turned of, but somehow there is no unit in hardware, could this be the cause of the problem??
<dodger> Napoleon__B: ok, let's find out what the system recognizes - in the mixer window, you should be seeing tabs, one for each audio device
<dodger> so you should have at least one tab with the name of an audio device in it
<dodger> what's the tab say?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: yes..
<dodger> http://i50.tinypic.com/faoqbm.jpg
<dodger> sort of like this
<dodger> i've got one for my onboard nforce audio, and the web cam's microphone
<Napoleon__B> dodger: sorry i mean, It says dummy output
<dodger> ah
<dodger> ok, sounds like it's not recognizing your sound card
<dodger> Napoleon__B: go to system settings->multimedia
<dodger> in the device preference tab, you should have a device list on the right side, does that list any sound devices?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: system settings->multimedia does not exist on my system
<dodger> Napoleon__B: no multimedia entry in your system settings? that's odd
<dodger> ok, let's see what sound card you have
<dodger> open a terminal
<Napoleon__B> dodger: system settings-> sound is there.. I have terminal ready.!
<dodger> hold on
<dodger> ah
<dodger> in the sound preferences, i presume you don't see any sound devices either?
<dodger> if not, type 'lspci' (without quotes) into the terminal, paste the output into pastebin
<kriss3d> Somtimes when i alt tab between World of warcraft and any other program like Firefox in Kubuntu it all freezes up. is there a way to shut down a program built into Ubuntu like Alt Crtl Del is in Windows ?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: pastebin.com or?
<dodger> Napoleon__B: yes
<Napoleon__B> I have posted it under Napoleon__B
<dodger> can you paste the link in here?
<Napoleon__B> http://pastebin.com/m52ede01a
<dodger> thx, ok now let's see
<dodger> ok, you've got an intel 8201G integrated audio controller
<dodger> gimme a sec, gotta find out what the right driver for that would be ;)
<dodger> Napoleon__B: in the terminal, do a 'lsmod | grep snd'
<dodger> what's the output of that?
<Napoleon__B> http://pastebin.com/d4ebbbe3f
<dodger> Napoleon__B: ok, the correct driver seems to be loaded (it should be the snd_hda_intel)
<dodger> so for some reason it's not recognizing your sound card
<dodger> you just upgraded to 9.10 you said?
<dodger> what do you get from 'uname -a' in the terminal?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: no it´s a while ago, november i think, and it workd fine for a couple of weeks..
<Napoleon__B> Linux B-power 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:01:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Napoleon__B> dodger: result of uname -a is: Linux B-power 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:01:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<dodger> ok, so the kernel seems to be a recent enough one too
<dodger> Napoleon__B: take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309811
<dodger> especially post #10
<dodger> the last 2 steps don't apply since you're on Kubuntu, but the first three still should
<Napoleon__B> dodger: how about the alsa mixer, I have tried some things there before..
<dodger> let's try, open it up and see what you get
<dodger> since you don't seem to get a device at all in the mixer, i'm not sure if that'll help, but it's worth a shot
<Napoleon__B> dodger: master is on, but there is no bar..
<dodger> are you getting any controls besides master?
<dodger> oh, and what does it say in the top left as 'card' and 'chip'?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: Card: HDA Intel  - Chip: Realtek ALC861 - View: [Playback] Capture  All - Item: Master
<dodger> Napoleon__B: interesting
<Napoleon__B> dodger: pcm is on and has a bar..
<Napoleon__B> dodger: and so does mic and beep
<dodger> i'm a bit stumped, really - it looks like your card is in fact recognized
<dodger> it should show up in the kde mixer, too
<Napoleon__B> dodger: capture has a bar also but it´s status i 0
<dodger> just to be sure i understood correctly, the sound settings in system settings don't show your sound card either, right?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: right..!
<semisided1> i had some problems with pulse audio sime time ago
<semisided1> you need to really dig around
<dodger> semisided1: maybe removing pulse completely would help in his case?
<semisided1> no
<semisided1> i did not have to do that
<semisided1> did you try to run the pulse audio config applet?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: there is also no input sound.. but maybe removing pulse audio is the way to go, should I do that from synaptic?
<Napoleon__B> pulse audio config applet?
<dodger> Napoleon__B: hold on, let's see if maybe it is something in the pulse configuration first
<semisided1> i am looking for the name of the pulse audio config applet
<dodger> Napoleon__B: try to run 'padevchooser' from KRunner (ALT+F2, then 'padevchooser' and hit return
<semisided1> but i am on fresh install and it is not here
<semisided1> that sound like it
<semisided1> huh, padevchooser is not even on this fresh install
<dodger> semisided1: padevchooser and pavucontrol both bring up the same system tray applet for me
<semisided1> ok
<semisided1> i had a hard time with an audio problem on my last install but this one had no problems
<Napoleon__B> dodger: it wont open 'padevchooser' it says unknown place..
<dodger> i haven't had any issues with audio in a long time... and i think i happen to be one of the few people that really like pulse
<semisided1> i dont mind pulse, it worked for me
<dodger> Napoleon__B: do a search in synaptic for 'pulse' and see if you have any of it installed
<semisided1> i like that multiple apps can share the audio
<dodger> semisided1: the functionality is great - being able to move streams between devices live, and even across the network is totally awesome
<dodger> the UI on the other hand leaves a lot to be desired
<semisided1> it was a bit of a maze
<semisided1> i just added using apt-get install padevchooser
<semisided1> and am looking around now
<Napoleon__B> dodger: I have pulse audio version 1.0.9.19 installd.
<semisided1> pavucontrol
<semisided1> ?
<semisided1> did you try that applet
<Napoleon__B> pavucontrol? It wont run either..
<semisided1> i was a bit irritated by all the squaking about pulse audio, because it has always been my opinion that the audio needed reworking in linux, this sort of thing takes time
<semisided1> really
<semisided1> huh
<dodger> Napoleon__B: try running sudo aptitude install pavucontrol padevchooser
<dodger> Napoleon__B: you can install them from synaptic too, but terminal is faster ;)
<semisided1> apt-get is the only way to go imho
<dodger> semisided1: it is if you know exactly what you're looking for
<dodger> dodger: and if you're familiar with the terminal ;)
<Napoleon__B> I´d heard aptitude is the way to go :)  But I am installing it right now..
<dodger> Napoleon__B: once you've got those two packages installed, you should be able to run padevchooser
<dodger> Napoleon__B: if it works for you anything like it does for me, it should pop up a new icon in the system tray
<Napoleon__B> dodger: you got that right ;-)
<dodger> Napoleon__B: left click on that icon will open a menu, one of the entries should be 'Volume Control'
<dodger> Napoleon__B: with an 'output devices' tab
<v6lur> can i make kde (3.5.10 @ hardy) see a usb mp3 player, which it currently doesn't see?
<v6lur> that is, kde doesn't show the "found new media, what to do with it?" dialog, but the device is detected by system and can be mounted manually (but i rather wouldn't do that :)
<dodger> Napoleon__B: is it showing you any devices in the output devices tab?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: yes the same "dummy output" as before
<dodger> :/
<EagleScreen> v6lur: you may want to add a reference to that device in your /etc/fstab
<segz> Is it a known problem with kubuntu 9.10 kernel 2.6.31-16 to not have the usual tty's anymore? (ctrl alt F1-6)?
<segz> all i get are blank screens
<dodger> Napoleon__B: i'm sort of out of ideas
<EagleScreen> it is a common problem in all ubuntu releases, lol, but it is intermitent
<dodger> anyone else have any suggestions?
<segz> EagleScreen that was for me?
<EagleScreen> yes segz
<segz> ok if there a fix for it yet?
<EagleScreen> is it happening always for you?
<segz> aye every reboot
<segz> Nvidia gfx card
<segz> using kdm
<Napoleon__B> dodger: if I choose hardware it turns up blank, and when I choose virtual it shows "dummy output" maby I should try reinstalling pulse?
<EagleScreen> segz: using restricted driver or free driver?
<segz> restricted
<dodger> Napoleon__B: you can definitely try that
<segz> never had problems with them though
<EagleScreen> segz: do you want usplash?
<segz> usplash is the splash screen during boot ?
<dodger> Napoleon__B: try uninstalling with sudo aptitude purge [all pulseaudio packages]
<segz> if i remember
<EagleScreen> yes
<segz> not really, it's just fancy
<dodger> Napoleon__B: that will remove all configuration files pulse has, too, just in case they're b0rked
<segz> does the splash fuck things up? :o
<EagleScreen> firtly, try disabling usplash, segz
<dodger> Napoleon__B: [all pulseaudio packages] means of course a list of the pulseaudio packages you have installed
<EagleScreen> usplash is one of the piezes of software most unstable
<segz> i tried reverting x11-common packages to ubuntu7 instead of ubuntu10
<segz> and using kernel -14
<segz> as a bug report told me
<segz> but that didnt help either :P
<EagleScreen> segz: do you use backports repository? (hardy-backports)
<dodger> Napoleon__B: and then install them again
<v6lur> EagleScreen: will that make it appear under the "storage devices" kicker applett? since it's a player, i'd like the ability to remove it from there...
<segz> no
<segz> all karmic
<EagleScreen> v6lur: i think yes
<dodger> Napoleon__B: wish i had a better suggestion, but at this point i'm not sure what's going on
<Napoleon__B> dodger: Is it done, should i use "sudo aptitude install pulse" or?
<EagleScreen> sorry segz karmic-bacports isntead?
<dodger> Napoleon__B: once youve purged the packages
<segz> nope
<segz> i use some PPA ones though
<segz> but removed usplash for now, rebooting
<segz> errrr :P
<segz> my laptop that is
<segz> :)
<dodger> Napoleon__B: yes, reinstall them with 'sudo aptitude install pulseaudio pulseaudio-utils padevchooser pavucontrol'
<FloodBotK3> segz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EagleScreen> okay segz
<segz> lets continue in PM?
<EagleScreen> better here segz
<segz> FloodBotK3 dont like me ;)
<segz> gah
<segz> fsck
<segz> oh wow, it boots quicker without usplash now
<segz> no tty though
<Napoleon__B> dodger: I have purged pulse as you said, but I can see pavucontrol is still installd, should I still run the "sudo string you just gave me?
<dodger> Napoleon__B: you may want to purge pavucontrol and padevchooser as well
<EagleScreen> segz, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" and set a good config for your machine
<dodger> Napoleon__B: i don't *think* they're going to mess things up, but if you're going to do a clean install of pulse, might as well ;)
<boss> hello
<segz> EagleScreen: reboot?
<EagleScreen> segz: try with other fonts ans sizes for the console
<EagleScreen> reboot to be sure the chagnes are applied
<segz> no tty :P
<segz> trying other font
<EagleScreen> segz: try fonts VGA and Terminus, and try with different sizes
<segz> EagleScreen, i do see a _ cursor :)
<segz> just no prompt
<segz> to login
<Napoleon__B> dodger: could it be nessesary to reboot before I install it again?
<dodger> Napoleon__B: you shouldn't have to
<dodger> Napoleon__B: after reinstalling pulse, you may want to, however
<wind-rider> hi
<wind-rider> i have some hotkeys which are not mapped to any X keysym
<wind-rider> is there a way i could do that?
<EagleScreen> segz: do you know what version of your nvidia restricted kernel are you using?
<EagleScreen> segz: do you know what version of your nvidia restricted kernel module are you using?
<wind-rider> i'd like to do it in a way that other people won't have the same problem as me
<segz> 185.18.36
<segz> well
<segz> thats the opengl version string
<Napoleon__B> dodger: Allright, it is now installd, I´ll try to reboot before checkin if it works, be back in 5 and tell how it went :-) Thanks for now..
<dodger> Napoleon__B: np
<wind-rider> it looks like xorg.conf is gone
<EagleScreen> segz: are you using nvidia-185-kernel-source package?
<segz> using default restricted karmic package yes if i remember
<segz> 2 secs
<segz> aye
<mofa> wind-rider: when you press a key that is not mapped, does dmesg provide any details?
<segz> 185.18.36-0ubuntu9
<wind-rider> mofa: xev reports this: keycode 192 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol)
<wind-rider> for the mode button of my VAIO hotkeys
<wind-rider> mofa: i'm sorry, 191 for the mode button; 192 for the fifth hotkey and 193 for the settings key
<h4p0> hi guys!
<wind-rider> mofa: the first four are correctly mapped to XF86Launch1 - XF86Launch4
<mofa> wind-rider: if xev recognizes it then all you have to do is assign the keycodes to a keysym
<wind-rider> mofa: but i'd like to map the other ones so that i can use them in a qt program
<wind-rider> mofa: that's right, but i'm wondering how to do that
<segz> EagleScreen? :O
<grimreaper> hi all
<mofa> wind-rider: create file ~/.Xmodmap
<wind-rider> and if i would like to do it globally
<wind-rider> ?
<mofa> wind-rider: each line in the file should have the format "keycode TheKeyCode = TheKeySym"
<wind-rider> mofa: i'd like to create a bug report with a patch so other kubuntu users won't have the same problem
<h4p0> hi ! I've a problem with crypsetup
<EagleScreen> segz: it is probably an error caused by your graphivs driver + ubuntu system configuration
<wind-rider> mofa: but i can't find any configuration files etc, or are they hardcoded?
<EagleScreen> segz: if ttys are important for you, try updating graphics driver or changing Linux distribution
<mofa> wind-rider: is what hardcoded?
<segz> i wanted to update me gfx driver
<segz> but it insist that i dont have X running :P
<Napoleon__B> dodger: there is still no hardware pressent, how about removing alsa, is that an option?
<wind-rider> mofa: i was wondering where the other key mappings are, so that i just could add the new ones there
<segz> thats why i needed a tty
<wind-rider> mofa: so that i could create a patch
<mofa> wind-rider: X automatically detects them
<mofa> wind-rider: but sometimes there are unusual keyboards, like you have
<wind-rider> mofa: but why are the first four hotkeys correctly detected and the fifth not, and the settings and mode button
<grimreaper__> io
<mofa> wind-rider: i dont know, that depends on the keyboard
<wind-rider> mofa: ok, but i'd like to change that upstream
<wind-rider> mofa: is that possible?
<EagleScreen> or segz, the if you don't use X, you need tty's, sure
<mofa> wind-rider: you'll need to speak with the X11 developers about that
<wind-rider> ok, allright
<wind-rider> mofa: thx for thinking along
<EagleScreen> segz: have you at least, one tty, or any?
<segz> nothing
<segz> only X
<segz> i blacklisted the nvidia module now
<mofa> wind-rider: when you have created the .Xmodmap file, logout and login again, and see if your keys work.
<segz> dexconf'ed my X11 Xorg.conf
<segz> still nothing
<Napoleon__B> I still have no hardware pressent for sound on my laptop, is reinstaling alsa an option??
<rizwan> hello everyone4
<IDlucas> hello, im using kubuntu 9.10 (Karmic) and i have not succed to change the DPI to 107, anyone can help me?
<wind-rider> mofa: x11 loads them automatically?
<EagleScreen> segz: is your computer a server?
<segz> laptop
<rizwan> i cant seem to find a way to enable the "Mobile Broadband" tab in kde network control panel
<mofa> wind-rider: im not sure exactly. if not, you'll need to call xmodmap /path/to/your/xmodmap/file each time you login
<EagleScreen> segz: i think now i understand, you need tty's because you broken your X config
<segz> X works fine
<segz> even 3d works fine
<segz> i just wanted to update my drivers
<segz> and find my TTY's missing
<segz> :D
<segz> which did work a few weeks ago
<segz> and i didnt do nothing than upgrade packages
<EagleScreen> segz: you can update drivers in X session
<rizwan> A work around to use gnome's panel exists but I would rather stick with the kde thing.
<rizwan> any one?
<segz> EagleScreen, no the downloaded drivers from nvidia requires me to shutdown X
<segz> the install wont even continue otherwise
<segz> :P
<dodger> Napoleon__B: you can try reinstalling the alsa packages, but i'm not sure it'll help
<EagleScreen> segz: i will come back in a minute
<segz> np
<wind-rider> mofa: thanks for your help :) i'll ask further in #xorg-devel
<IDlucas> hello, im using kubuntu 9.10 (Karmic) and i have not succed to change the DPI to 107, anyone can help me?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: I tried sudo aptitude purge [all pulseaudio packages]  but it does´nt seem to work..
<dodger> Napoleon__B: what do you mean doesn't work?
<dodger> what's it say?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: it can´t find "alsa"  I tried to type "alsamixer" instead but no luck..
<dodger> Napoleon__B: i don't think alsa itself is the problem - alsamixer finds your sound card, afterall
<dodger> try this
<dodger> Napoleon__B: in a terminal, type 'aplay' followed by the name of an audio file
<EagleScreen> segz: that is stranger, do they still use xorg.conf
<segz> huh?
<dodger> Napoleon__B: really, any file will work, we're just trying to get *something* coming out of the speakers ;)
<segz> i dont have a xorg.conf at the moment so
<segz> :)
<dodger> even if it's just noise
<EagleScreen> segz: did you removed it by hand?
<segz> i renamed the old nvidia working one
<segz> so i could test the standard
<segz> made by dexconf
<segz> dexconf usually configured X as it did if a system was freshly installed
<segz> seems it doesnt make a xorg.conf at the moment anymore
<EagleScreen> do u mean defconf?
<EagleScreen> debconf?
<EagleScreen> xorg.conf usage is deprecated
<segz> dexconf uses debconf data
<segz> anyways
<segz> im using vesa at the moment :P
<segz> still no tty's
<EagleScreen> you can do cheat and lie to nvidia installer to it thins there isnt X session
<segz> remove the auth file? :o
<Napoleon__B> dodger: it is playing, but no real sound..
<dodger> Napoleon__B: you mean you are getting sound from your speakers?
<segz> but still, i never updated the nvidia driver, and my tty's were working a few weeks ago :D
<EagleScreen> segz: may scripts just check DISPLAY variable to know if there is an active X session, try setting it to blank ("")
<segz> doesnt smell like a driver problem to me
<Napoleon__B> dodger: here is what it writes:  aplay gg.wma
<Napoleon__B> Playing raw data 'gg.wma' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
<EagleScreen> try DISPLAY="" before running the installer script
<dodger> Napoleon__B: do you hear anything from your speakers?
<segz> EagleScreen: what does your runlevel command say
<segz> unknown here
<segz> shouldnt that be something like 'N 2'?
<EagleScreen> sorry, segz runlevel say about waht?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: no, and I also tried inserting my headphones with the same results..
<dodger> hmm
<segz> :o
<segz> i dont have a /etc/inittab file
<dodger> Napoleon__B: try running 'speaker-test -c2' from the terminal
<segz> or wait
<segz> thats a old post :)
<jgt157> can anyone here assist with a wicd problem?
<IDlucas> hello, im using kubuntu 9.10 (Karmic) and i have not succed to change the DPI to 107, anyone can help me?
<EagleScreen> segz: /etc/inittab is provided by sysvinit, Ubuntu uses Upstart instead
<segz> yea
<segz> i just learned that
<segz> :P
<EagleScreen> segz: why dont you try with a Debian system? your ttys may work well there
<segz> debian is too outdated for a macbook pro 5,3 :)
<Napoleon__B> dodger: It´s still running, here is the result so far:  http://pastebin.com/d51ab73b7
<dodger> Napoleon__B: it'll keep running, just press CTRL+C to stop it
<EagleScreen> segz: that depends on what Debian branch you use
<segz> dont wanna use sid :P
<segz> had some ugly adventures with sid in the past
<mkraus> hey guys! I need help... I want to burn a .iso image with k3b, but it doesn't work, because "das gerät versteht das medium nicht"
<segz> :)
<EagleScreen> testing (currently squeeze) may be good
<dodger> Napoleon__B: nothing at all from your speakers i take it?
<EagleScreen> or segz, you can try OpenSuse out
<segz> i wanna stay debian based :D
<EagleScreen> then segz, continue in your Ubuntu wothout tty's by the moment
<segz> just got em working now :D
<segz> hahah
<Napoleon__B> correct..
<segz> EagleScreen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/461725
<dodger> Napoleon__B: what do you get from 'aplay -l' ?
<segz> this hinted me :)
<segz> i had disabled my lo adapter
<segz> to get network manager running for wired connections
<Napoleon__B> http://pastebin.com/d450469b
<e_t_> mkraus: does your computer have a CD writer? And do you have a writable CD in the drive?
<mkraus> both confirmed ;)
<dodger> Napoleon__B: gimme a sec, looking up something
<e_t_> mkraus: can you read discs from the drive?
<mkraus> yes ;)
<mkraus> it allways worked :/
<e_t_> mkraus: the Google translation of your error message is "the device knows no medium". I assume this means k3b doesn't know what to do with the disc. You might try reinstalling k3b, or try another burning program like Brasero.
<mkraus> http://cl1p.net/k3b
<mkraus> thats the complete text
<dodger> Napoleon__B: in the terminal, do a 'cat ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf'
<Napoleon__B> mkraus: Brasero works fine for me when burning iso..
<dodger> Napoleon__B: what's the output of that?
<Napoleon__B> dodger:  No such file or directory
<dodger> Napoleon__B: that may actually explain a lot - now let's try this:
<dodger> Napoleon__B: cat ~/.asoundrc
<Napoleon__B> dodger: the same..
<dodger> Napoleon__B: did you notice the . in front of the name?  these are hidden files, so they have a . as their first character
<Napoleon__B> dodger should i be in a special folder perhaps?
<dodger> Napoleon__B: no, the ~/ means it'll look for the file in your home folder, which is where it should be
<Napoleon__B> dodger: allright I added a . and here is what I got back:  Skrivebord$ .cat ~/.asoundrc
<Napoleon__B> No command '.cat' found, but there are 18 similar ones
<Napoleon__B> .cat: command not found
<dodger> Napoleon__B: not in front of the 'cat', but in front of the 'asoundrc'
<dodger> ok, i can see you had that
<dodger> how about 'cat /etc/asound.conf' ?
<dodger> without . in front this time
<Napoleon__B> dodger: I wrote:  cat ~/.asoundrc   and I get back:  cat: /home/z/.asoundrc: No such file or directory
<Napoleon__B> dodger: cat: /etc/asound.conf: No such file or directory
<dodger> Napoleon__B: ok, so it should just choose the first card/device it finds, which is your internal sound card's analog output
<dodger> Napoleon__B: i don't know what's wrong - from all i can see, the hardware should work - but as i said, i'm not necessarily an expert on alsa and audio hardware
<dodger> Napoleon__B: does it work when you boot from the 9.10 live cd?
#kubuntu 2009-12-30
<v6lur> EagleScreen: adding a reference to /etc/fstab didn't make the device appear in storage media applett
<Napoleon__B> dodger: I have´nt tried that, but I have a laptop more with the same problem, only it was from day one there was no sound, but at times I could get it to work via alsamixer.. but when I start it up in windows, no problem..
<e_t_> mkraus: I did some research on your error message. The best I could discern, the solution is to remove wodim and install cdrecord.
<v6lur> can't i use udev to make it visible to whatever backend (hal?) kde is using for usb storage devices?
<mkraus> e_t_:  if I remove wodim, it also removes k3b, brasero and wodim. if I install "cdrecord" it installs wodim^^
<e_t_> mkraus: You may be stuck then. The issue has a two year history on Ubuntu forums and no real solution.
<e_t_> mkraus
<e_t_> mkraus: for some people, reducing write speed to 4x worked, but not for everyone.
<Napoleon__B> dodger: I tried the 9.10 install disc, but can´t get sound thru that one either, it says it needs a plugin witch it can´t find...
<dodger> Napoleon__B: it sounds like there's a bug in the drivers for your sound card
<Napoleon__B> dodger: and I have tried with both wma mp3 format..
<dodger> Napoleon__B: aplay can only play uncompressed files (like WAV files), but if you play a wma or mp3, or any other file for that matter, you should still get noise from your speakers
<dodger> Napoleon__B: but the fact that you only get silence, despite the fact that the driver is loaded and that alsa shows the card as detected sounds like something is broken in the driver
<Napoleon__B> dodger: But should´nt there be something under hardware in the sound menu?
<dodger> Napoleon__B: yes, there should
<dodger> Napoleon__B: but if the sound device can't be accessed for some reason, it may not show up - i'm not certain as i haven't seen the code at all, but i'd imagine it's not showing devices it can't get access to
<Napoleon__B> dodger: on my other comp. there is an "internal audio" 1 output/1input in the hardware section right now..
<dodger> yes, you should be seeing something like that
<dodger> does the other computer have the same type of sound card?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: it is both zepto, but I can´t imagine that it is the same card witch is installd..
<dodger> Napoleon__B: if it's a different type of card, it would sort of reinforce that something is not working in the driver
<Napoleon__B> dodger: but the strange part is that the first time I installd 9.10 I found a way to get the sound to work by uninstalling some lib* files, but then I had a problem with vm-ware and I started with a new installation of ubuntu and ever since I havent been able to get it to work again..!
<Napoleon__B> dodger: the other one was on live cd before, now there is no hardware, like this one...
<dodger> anyone else here with an intel 82801G (ICH7) sound card?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: if I insert my ekstra usb web cam I get a input device which shows a level bar for input, and it works, and it also turns up under hardware with 1 input...
<dodger> Napoleon__B: ok, so other audio devices work
<dodger> Napoleon__B: it's just your internal sound card that doesn't
<dodger> hold on a sec, i saw something there earlier
<Napoleon__B> dodger: On both computers? no I have dual boot on the other and there is no problem in windows..
<Napoleon__B> but yes, the input device, a logitech web cam seems to work fine..
<dodger> try this
<dodger> Napoleon__B: sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel
<dodger> Napoleon__B: then
<dodger> Napoleon__B: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<Napoleon__B> dodger: on the first command I get this:  ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<dodger> ok, do 'lsof /dev/snd/*'
<dodger> you'll get a list of programs that are trying to use the sound device at the moment
<dodger> you'll have to quit them, then try the rmmod again
<Napoleon__B> http://pastebin.com/d11c47fe
<dodger> hmm
<dodger> try sudo killal slmodemd
<dodger> 'sudo killall slmodemd' i mean
<dodger> wait
<dodger> you're not online through the modem, are you?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: wireless..
<dodger> ok, cool
<dodger> try killing slmodemd, then do the lsof again to see if it's gone
<Napoleon__B> dodger: when running:  sudo killall slmodemd  I heard a littel click..
<dodger> may well have been the modem... let's see what lsof /dev/snd/* says now
<dodger> it should show no programs using the device
<Napoleon__B> http://pastebin.com/d7b14d2e6
<dodger> Napoleon__B: just for the hell of it, run 'speaker-test -c2' now
<dodger> see if you hear white noise ;)
<Napoleon__B> dodger: white noise yes..
<dodger> omg
<dodger> lol
<dodger> there's sound!
<dodger> let's see what system settings->sound says now
<dodger> any devices in there?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: there is is a device now, and better yet I can hear sound on my music now..!
<dodger> great
<dodger> so, apparently the modem daemon was hogging the device
<dodger> now the only thing that's left to figure out is how to prevent it from starting when you boot the computer
<dodger> try
<dodger> Napoleon__B: sudo aptitude remove slmodem
<Napoleon__B> dodger: I tried the kill all move on the other laptop, followd by lsof /dev/snd/*  and now it also works on that one :-) I´ll try to remove that modem..
<dbc254> what do I have to do to kppp so I don't have to enter a password to use it?
<dodger> Napoleon__B: once you've removed the slmodem package, you should be good to go even after a reboot
<Napoleon__B> dodger: Looks like you are right :-)
<Napoleon__B> dodger: or, I got a login sound, but now it seems to be gone again..
<dodger> are you still getting a device in the sound settings?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: yes
<Napoleon__B> dodger: and also a input..
<dodger> but no sound out of amarok?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: no
<dodger> how about speaker-test -c2?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: I tried killall, no result, then lsof /de*, no result, and again, and the 3 time there was sound...
<Napoleon__B> http://pastebin.com/d300cc701
<dodger> ok, killing slmodem shouldn't be necessary anymore
<dodger> since it's uninstalled
<dodger> the lsof doesn't do anything except show which programs are using the sound card at the moment
<dodger> so now it's working again?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: true that, it writes: slmodemd: no process found.. but now after restart, no sound at all, before it gave me at welcome sound..
<dodger> ok, so after a fresh reboot, what's in your system settings->audio?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: no hardware..
<dodger> ok, so now let's do lsof /dev/snd/* again
<Napoleon__B> dodger: the hardware is there but no sound..
<dodger> ok, so you're seeing the devices in system settings?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: yes
<dodger> ok, and you're getting noise from speaker-test?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: no..
<Walzmyn> Why does GIMP's toolbox not show up in my taskbar, when all other windows do?
<p1erre_> Hi folks. Can anyone tell me where the knotes widgets store the text?
<dodger> ok, so what does 'lsof /dev/snd/*' show?
<Walzmyn> p1erre_: have you looked in ~/.kde.share/apps/knotes  ?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: It shows something diferent every time I run it.. http://pastebin.com/d4b0e11e2
<dodger> ok, so now let's try this
<dodger> start amarok and start playing a song in it
<dodger> then run pavucontrol and look at the output devices tab
<p1erre_> Walzmyn: Yes, I did. But, It is empty.
<Walzmyn> p1erre_: ok. Mine too, but I don't use knotes, so I dind't know.
<Napoleon__B> dodger: the output in pavucontrol is showing like it realy is playing..
<dodger> ok, and the volume is turned up?
<p1erre_> Walzmyn: :(.
<dodger> Napoleon__B: then also look at the 'playback' tab and make sure the volume is turned up there too
<mofa> does anyone know how i can make the sleep button on my keyboard actually make the computer go to sleep?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: It looks like it was turned off..
<Napoleon__B> dodger: there is sound on now again..
<Napoleon__B> I´ll try a restart again..
<dodger> ok
<Walzmyn> p1erre_: i got curious, fired up knotes and saved something, it went in ~/kde/share/apps/knotes
<p1erre_> Walzmyn:uhm...
<p1erre_> Walzmyn: I am going to check something...
<Walzmyn> I am not getting the update icon in my sys tray when updates are availiable. Can I do something to correct this?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: no luck, check this out, I tried the lsof /dev* command 3 times, it did the same thing, but after killall something else happens..  http://pastebin.com/d1b4bd656
<dodger> Napoleon__B: when you reboot, before you do anything else, do a 'ps -A | grep slmodem'
<dodger> i just want to see if that's still sticking around somewhere
<Napoleon__B> 1257 ?        00:00:00 slmodemd
<Napoleon__B> is what it writes back..
<Napoleon__B> dodger: and the other comp says after reboot:  1323 ?      00:00:00 slmodemd
<dodger> Napoleon__B: well damn
<dodger> for some reason it's still there
<dodger> you've done sudo 'aptitude remove slmodem', right?
<dodger> 'sudo aptitude remove slmodem' that is
<p1erre_> Walzmyn: Ok. So, you launched knotes from krunner? I did it and worked too. But my problem is with the stiky notes widgets. :( , I apolagize for my mistake.
<Walzmyn> p1erre_: that's what I was thinking, those are not knotes and i've no idea what it is behind them
<p1erre_> Walzmyn: you are totally right. I looking in plasma..
<Napoleon__B> dodger: yes I did the sudo aptitude remove slmodem..
<dodger> Napoleon__B: do 'aptitude search slmodem' , what does that show?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: I just tried the sudo aptitude remove slmodem, and afterwards, ps -A | grep slmodem, result:  1257 ?        00:00:00 slmodemd
<dodger> Napoleon__B: right, the remove just uninstalls the package but doesn't stop it if it's still running
<dodger> but if it is uninstalled, after a reboot, it shouldn't be running anymore
<Napoleon__B> aptitude search slmodem shows:  v   slmodem
<dodger> Napoleon__B: ok, now try 'locate slmodem'
<Napoleon__B> dodger:  http://pastebin.com/dc0ae098
<dodger> Napoleon__B: ok, and just to be sure, you did reboot after aptitude remove slmodem, correct?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: yes..
<dodger> Napoleon__B: good. now let's see if the file is actually there:  'ls /usr/sbin/slmodem*'
<Napoleon__B> dodger: ls: kan ikke tilgå /usr/sbin/slmodem: No such file or directory
<dodger> Napoleon__B: ok, that is very weird
<dodger> Napoleon__B: it's uninstalled, it's no longer in /usr/sbin, but it still starts when you reboot
<dodger> there has to be a version of it somewhere that is getting started, that was not installed through the system's package management
<Napoleon__B> dodger: could it be something in the grub or in menu.lst?
<dodger> Napoleon__B: no, it has to be in one of the startup scripts, but it's very difficult to tell where
<dodger> Napoleon__B: so, to recap: you did sudo aptitude remove slmodem, then rebooted the computer
<dodger> Napoleon__B: and then ps -A | grep slmodem shows that it's still running?
<Napoleon__B> dodger: it is very strange how the very first time I rebooted it worked fine with startup sound, but that wont work either..   yes to your question..
<dodger> Napoleon__B: i have to leave for a while, for now just try killing slmodem after a reboot to get sound working... maybe you can take a stab at finding how in the world it's still starting after being uninstalled
<dodger> at this point i'm pretty sure that slmodem is what's causing your problems
<dodger> but how it's getting started after you uninstalled it, i don't know
<dodger> i'll bbl :)
<Napoleon__B> dodger: we come a long way, so thanks for your work so far, Ill try some things myself..
<p1erre> Folks, Can anyone tell me where sticky notes widget store the text that you wrote?
<saint__> Can someone help me? I am right now on Kubuntu 9.04, I today upgraded to 9.10 but when I connect wirelessly none of my browsers work, but updates, and package managers work sometimes.
<saint__> anyone?
<monkeybritt> broadcom sta driver locks up native network manager and freezes system on install any fix?
<monkeybritt> okie dokie
<reduz> guys, help! how do i set a custom screen resolution? I have a KVM switch and EDID doesn't work so i want to set the screenres myself
<reduz> windows has no issues with this
<webbb82> hey  i need a hand i am running windows and i went to install kubuntu on a dual boot setup  but after i did the partition part to split my hd in two the installer crashed leaving me with half a hard drive  and half unalocated space how do i get it back or del the patition and it will go back to my full hd???
<Oreaoxx> anyone here
<Guest15008> Good Morning - I need a bit of help if anyone would mind? - I am not winning with my bottom panel and the positioning of the widgets on the bar!
<Guest15008> any Idea why when you add a widget to the panel - it always wants to go to the left hand side? how can I make it go on the right hand side?
<IDlucas> hello, im using kubuntu 9.10 (Karmic) and i have not succed to change the DPI to 107, anyone can help me?
<Guest95534> Can someone help me with a wine issue?
<cjae> so I am running kde 4.3.2 and installed kgpg and it doesnt seem to work with this bug http://www.mail-archive.com/kubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg26884.html  How would I go about installing a newer or older version  of kgpg since it is part of kde-utils, would  I have to enable the ppa for kde 4.4?
<cjae> or just find a ppa that has a newer version
<cjae> kdeutils    4:4.3.4-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1 I think is what I need?
<cjae> so may I just add this repo to my sources list and update kde utils? deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<cjae> I am running 9.10 with kde  4.3.2
<cjae> anyone
<naftilos76> hi everyone, when i send an email through kmail, new line chars more than one are ignored and the message eventually sent is badly formatted! Can i change that? Is there a setting that can allow me to include as many new lines as i wish?
<naftilos76> Gia sou re Leonida!
<naftilos76> cjae - you can so that!
<naftilos76> i have already done it
<cjae> naftilos76: pardon
<naftilos76> cjae - go here and follow the instructions:  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4
<cjae> naftilos76: you have installed kde 4.4 or just updated kgpg/kdeutils?
<cjae> and does it fix kgpg
<naftilos76> i updated to 4.3.4
<cjae> naftilos76: could you do me a favor?
<cjae> could you test this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/470695
 * cjae doesnt like enabling ppa's if doesn have to
<cjae> ok so if enabled deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main what is the syntax to lower  the pin limit, so I ccan just install kdeutils
<cjae> Pin: release a=karmic-backports this not it but  I imagine it would close
<yaramazgeyik> i cant install atlantis pulgin in compiz
<VirtualExplorer> is there a download accelerator application for ubuntu??
<fujimitsu> all packages are greyed out in kpackagekit.. whts with that?  i could install from terminal but i wanna know how to use this thing
<dodger> what do you mean by greyed out?
<dodger> the icon is usually grey until a package is installed
<dodger> you can queue it for installation by clicking the blue arrow on the right
<dodger> well, greyish blue
<fujimitsu> in case yer talkin to me, what i mean is i cannot select anything to install.. i can only do search
<fujimitsu> gosh.. i just figured it out.. the icon theme confused me
<fujimitsu> everything looks the same color on this dark theme
<fujimitsu> -1
<javier_> Hi! I need a simple program for recording my voice with the microphone. I've read Krec and Krecord can do it, but I don't find them for installing. Any idea how can I download them?
<reinhold> javier_: audacity
<javier_> reinhold: Hi! I downloaded it, I'm trying to get to understand it, but it looks more complicated than what I've used before. And, don't know why, it doesnt record well from the microphone
<Peace-> javier_: sudo apt-get install sox libsox-fmt-all
<Peace-> javier_: configure well capture volume
<reinhold> javier_: audacity is a full audio editing application, so it's a bit more complex than needed for voice recording only...
<Peace-> then make sure you have selected on preferences alsa
<reinhold> javier_: Alternatively, you might try qarecord. I haven't tried it myself, though.
<Peace-> reinhold: well it's pretty simple ...
<Peace-> btw you can record with rec
<Peace-> rec -o temp.wav
<Peace-> CTRL C to stop recording
<reinhold> Peace-: Yes, i know, I'm using audacity to edit / cut / mix my recordings...
<Peace-> it's ultra simple but if you mess some configuration :D
<Peace-> it's complicated
<paulsomebody_> javier_: Try searching something else, by description maybe.
<javier_> Peace-: How did you meant to configure volume after installing those libraries?
<paulsomebody_> People, is there a way to play .ape files in Amarok?
<Peace-> javier_: kmix .... configure channell
<Peace-> make sure capture is not too high
<Peace-> try to record with konsole
<Peace-> typing rec -o temp.wav
<javier_> one second: not too high... in which channel? I think it's using "digital"
<reinhold> paulsomebody_: I don't think so. But you can download Monkey's audio, run it with wine and convert the .ape file to .wav
<Peace-> javier_: like said before test with rec -o temp.wav
<Peace-> in konsole
<javier_> ok
<paulsomebody_> reinhold: Yes, I am aware of this variant.
<javier_> Peace-: "rec FAIL formats": cant open input "default": select_format"
<Peace-> javier_: try with  rec
<Peace-> only
<Peace-> one moment pleas
<javier_> rec temp.wav
<javier_> sorry (that was for konsole)
<Peace-> yep
<Peace-> less -o it works
<javier_> how to stop it?
<Peace-> CTRL C
<Peace-> then you have to play NAMEFILE
<Peace-> play namfile
<javier_> Peace-: Ah... no sound, nothing recorded
<dezk> hiiiiiii
<dezk> someone knows how to pass level 1 in prboom
<dezk> theres no monsters
<javier_> Peace-: but you said something about "preferences -> ALSA". Where you mean to do this?
<dezk> nothing
<Peace-> javier_: please post a screenshot  of the konsole when you typed : alsamixer -V all
<javier_> for s screenshot... how to do it? not pastebin...
<javier_> Peace-: for s screenshot... how to do it? not pastebin... I dont know how to do it with a picture
<paulsomebody_> javier_: Well hello. Have you reied pressing PrintScr?
<paulsomebody_> javier_: And then select an applet "Pastebin
<paulsomebody_> Add it somewhere and paste there a clipboard contents.
<paulsomebody_> Peace-: Inspired by your conversation I have done something to my Kmix, and now my mic works.
<paulsomebody_> Peace-: Problem is: I still can't realize what it was.
<javier_> Peace-: with printScr it opens ksnapshot
<paulsomebody_> It seems that I have another problem. Everybody ignores me.
<javier_> Peace-: ufff, no way, i dont know how to pastebin a picture...
<paulsomebody_> javier_: If you will stop ignoring me, you could notice that I've suggested a way to do this.
<nachtwolf> Huhu
<nachtwolf> nice season everybody
<paulsomebody_> nachtwolf: Something specific?
<nachtwolf> i need a bit help with gnome-shell
<paulsomebody_> nachtwolf: What kind of help?
<nachtwolf> or better how to deactivat it
<javier_> paulsomebody_: sorry :) I was reading what you said. What do you mean by add it somewhere and paste there the clpboard content? Sorry, i didnt answer because I thought doing the other way was going to be easier...
<paulsomebody_> nachtwolf: You should try at #ubuntu.
<nachtwolf> ah ok, thanks
<nachtwolf> i look there
<paulsomebody_> nachtwolf: This channel is dedicated to KDE and Kubuntu, your question is related to Ubuntu.
<nachtwolf> thanks paulsomebody_
<nachtwolf> bye
<paulsomebody_> javier_: There is a plasma applet, called Pastebin. Add it somewhere, and, right-click on it and select "Paste".
<paulsomebody_> javier_: You should preciously press "Copy to clipboard" in the Ksnapshot.
<javier_> paulsomebody_: ok, hehe. It worked. Thanks a lot. This is what I got: http://imagebin.ca/view/TtOINCb.html
<javier_> Peace_: http://imagebin.ca/view/TtOINCb.html
<javier_> Peace-: http://imagebin.ca/view/TtOINCb.html
<javier_> Peace-: could you see it?
<Dicekid> Hi, I'd like to ask if someone could help me with a small audio-CD problem, which turned to be not that small... :-)
<paulsomebody_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dicekid> Sorry. Ok. The problem is, that I can't play any audio-CD in Kubuntu (9.10) 64bit. The CD is correctly recognised by the system and it let me choose from different options what to do. All players I tried even give errors or nothing if I try to play an audio-CD.
<javier_> paulsomebody_: have you seen my pastebin? any idea why mi microphone doesn't record?
<paulsomebody_> javier_: I haven't, I got disconnected. Please paste again.
<javier_> http://imagebin.ca/view/TtOINCb.html
<paulsomebody_> javier_: I don't know now. First, please open Kmix, select all possible channels to be displayed and make sure all sliders are up to top, all "Mute" checkboxes are unchecked and all "Capure" flags are set. Probably not the most clever thing to do, but worked for me.
<javier_> paulsomebody_: ok :) I got it to work. finally! Thanks a lot, paulsomebody and Peace
<paulsomebody_> javier_: The stupidest among all suggestable things worked.
<paulsomebody_> javier_: And try QArecord.
<javier_> paulsomebody_: another thing, do you know how to use "audacity"? I try to record voice, and now it does, but it only records half a second and not any more, althought the time continues running (don't know why, because it doesnt record)
<paulsomebody_> javier_: No, I never used it.
<javier_> ok, thanks!
<paulsomebody_> javier_: Maybe you should try to find support somewhere at the #audacity or else?
<paulsomebody_> javier_: I guessed right, that channel exists/
<paulsomebody_> javier_: Try there.
<javier_> mhm, that's right
<penguin> hi all)
<yupyup> :)
<Dicekid> At least I found out that I can get all audio files from the audio-CD and copy them to my harddrive and from there I can play them. But why can't I play them directly from the CD?
<paulsomebody_> Dicekid: I have missed, what is the problem?
<Dicekid> paulsomebody_ The problem is that my Kubuntu (64bit, Karmic) doesn't play any audio-CD with any player I use.
<paulsomebody_> Dicekid: This is uncompressed audio?
<paulsomebody_> Dicekid: I meant, CDDA?
<Dicekid> It's a commercial audio-CD...
<Guest64060> I have 4 Gb ram, and mi linux -karmic  only see 3.2Gb, what i have to do for take the 4GB?
<Peace-> javier_: you have the damend capture to 0
<paulsomebody_> Guest64060: It's okay. 32-bit systems can only use 3.25 Gb. If you want it all, see PAE.
<paulsomebody_> !pae
<Peace-> javier_: of course you can not record capture level is Zero
<Guest64060> but installing kernell kubuntu-pae?
<paulsomebody_> Guest64060: Do you have it?
<paulsomebody_> Guest64060: Already?
<Dicekid> paulsomebody_ Dolphin shows me the CD as "Volume" and there is a lot of stuff. wav files, ogg files. flac files, cda files, everything as single tracks and the whole CD in the different formats..
<Guest64060> no no, i havent
<Guest64060> what i have to do? install it and all runs?
<paulsomebody_> Guest64060: Than you should if you want. Search more about "Physical Address Extension", I don't know much about it, since I never used it.
<Guest64060> oks thanks
<Guest64060> the problem is, when i install it, i can uninstall the standard kernell without problems?
<Dicekid> paulsomebody_ as far as I understand it, it should be uncompressed audio. But how can I find this out?
<paulsomebody_> Guest64060: Take a look at the ubuntuforums.org, something like that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1331120.
<etxia> nba
<Guest64060> oks
<Guest64060> Thanks !
<paulsomebody_> Dicekid: If it's .ogg, .flac, and else I think  you need codecs first of all.
<Dicekid> paulsomebody_ ok, but why does it not play the wav files? And if I copy the ogg files for example to my harddisk, I can play them without problems. Why not directly from CD?
<paulsomebody_> Dicekid: Than it's not codecs, definetely.
<paulsomebody_> Dicekid: And to be honest, now I have no ideas.
<paulsomebody_> Dicekid: Ask others, maybe you could try at the #ubuntu, since this question is not very KDE-specific.
<Dicekid> paulsomebody_ I'm not sure about this. I think this is something dolphin is doing. Because on another PC with ubuntu this doesn't happen.
<malic> i have a problem.. xorg uses 99% CPU when korgac is running...
<malic> can you help me?
<paulsomebody_> Dicekid: Try to play it with Amarok, it is capable of plaing audio CD's.
<Dicekid> paulsomebody_ I tried amarok and it lists the tracks, but it doesn't play them. It shows them with a tracktime of 00:00
<paulsomebody_> Dicekid: Then I surely have no idea.
<Guest64060> have you installed codecs privativs?
<Dicekid> paulsomebody_ will try it at the #ubuntu channel.... but thanks anyway :-)
<paulsomebody_> Dicekid: Okay.
<paulsomebody_> How could I associate apt links in Firefox with KPackageKit, if possible?
<Leapo> Ok, guys, I've just had the worst experience in my life attempting to get kubuntu working under VMWare 7...little help?
<Leapo> Easy setup messed up at some point and didn't dis-engage, so VMWare Tools didn't get installed. I tried to install them manually, but the system said I didn't have access to necessary resources even though I ran the command with sudo
<Leapo> Other weirdness, i changed the resolution to 1680x1050, after a reboot it reverted to 800x600. When I went to change the resolution up to 1680x1050 again, as soon as I opened the display preferences window it snapped back to 1680x1050...but all the fonts on the screen were about 4x too large
<Leapo> What the heck is going on?
<paulsomebody_> Leapo: I don't know. Have you done an previous research?
<Dicekid> paulsomebody_ I played arround a bit more and I get the feeling that kubuntu, dolphin, whoever, doesn't correctly mount the CD.
<Leapo> This was the first place I came, I figured someone here would know what the problem is.
<Leapo> In my attempts to get vmware tools installed, I rendered kubuntu unbootable. I'm currently waiting for the installer to run again
<Leapo> Grr, same problem. Easy Install is sitting there and still running even though ubuntu is already installed.
<Leapo> Deas VMWare's "easy install" option not work with the latest version of Kubuntu?
<Leapo> *Does
 * Leapo tries installing Kubuntu for a 3rd time
<Leapo> No ideas huh?
<zeropath> Hi, Leapo, are we speaking of Vmware workstation or server and is your host OS Linux or Windows ?
<Leapo> VMWare Workstation 7. Host OS shouldn't matter, but it's Windows 7
<Leapo> Currently attempting a manual installation...oh that's nice, the loading screen is broken
<Leapo> The logo is being rendered twice O_o
<zeropath> The logo can render twice
<zeropath> Had a similar problem.
<zeropath> Leapo, what's you status. I mean, does it go on booting
<Leapo> Ok, there goes the manual install
<Leapo> zeropath: At the moment, it's installing the OS...again
<Leapo> The recent update to Kubuntu obviously broke VMWare's Easy Install scripted installer
<Leapo> So I installed it by hand -_-
<zeropath> Ok, did the OS ever boot up after install or are you stuck there ?
<Leapo> It booted to a desktop, yeah
<Leapo> Though since Easy Install wouldn't disengage, it caused all sorts of strangeness
<zeropath> Agreed. My host os is Linux and for some reason the Easy Install messed up XP, Vista, Seven, other Linux'es. I try to use the manual install.
<Leapo> Hopefully, VMWare Tools will install this time...without making the OS unbootable
<zeropath> Leapo: How do you install the VMWare Tools (sorry I have to ask)
<Leapo> Exactly as VMWare directions dictated
<Leapo> popped open the console, typed in their commands like a trained monkey :-P
<Leapo> (there really should be a file association to allow double-click > install for those types of files)
<zeropath> OK, first when you get the desktop, start Kpackagekit and do all the updates. I know there was a small kernel issue. Once it's fully updated, reboot the virtual machine and install the vmware-tools as you did previously.
<zeropath> It should work fine.
<Leapo> ok, lets see...
<zeropath> Leapo: small question, it's not a Windows 7 Home edition I hope
<Leapo> No, Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit...why do you ask?
<zeropath> Because the Home edition has issues with virtualization in every direction, but Ultimate is fine.
<zeropath> I mean Home Basic
<Leapo> Well yeah, that's home basic :-P
<zeropath> :-)
<Leapo> That doesn't even support aero glass
<Leapo> lol
<Leapo> No updates found
<Leapo> that...or there's no network adapter installed because VMWare Tools isn't installed yet
<Leapo> Though I thought large linux distros like this would include network drivers for virtualization built in...
<zeropath> careful, click on Software Updates, refresh
<Leapo> Yeah, I know. Nothing there
<zeropath> Leapo :Normally the network drivers work fine. Had no issues with that whatsoever.
<rstob911> Leapo: are you using vmware server or player
<zeropath> Could you try to surf ?
<Leapo> ...I just said VMWare Workstation 7
<Leapo> Uh...what's the deal with Firefox not working? It has the installer listed int he applications menu, but not the actual web browser
<Leapo> and when I click it, it just says it's alread installed...
<zeropath> You can use the Konqueror, it's just to check if your network is working.
<Leapo> No networking
<Leapo> I imagine vmware tools includes the driver
<zeropath> Leapo: No Windows 7 firewall blocking ? Vmware Tools does not include the network drivers, Vmware Workstation does.
<Leapo> That last part didn't make any sense
<Leapo> VMWare workstation is the virtualization application itself, vmware tools is the package installed on the guest operating systems within VMWare Workstation.
<Leapo> And no, the firewall is fine. My other virtual machine have internet access
<zeropath> Well, when you install VM WS 7 the network drivers are included in WS 7, you don't need the Vmware tools.
<Leapo> Nice, Ark just crashed...
<Leapo> zeropath: You aren't making sense mate...
<Leapo> Workstation 7 installs on the host, not the guest
<Leapo> Just installing an OS within Workstation 7 doesn't automatically give it networking drivers :-P
<Leapo> Well, i did the same thing I did last time, and vmware tools managed to install correctly
<Leapo> kubuntu has officially met the requirements for the definition of insanity >.<
<rstob911> agreed
<vbgunz> anybody have firefox? when you click on the page, say no where just on the page (usually for me it's all the way to the right of the page), you get a blinking background or overlay on the whole page? what is causing this?
<Leapo> Ok, now it's all gone screwy again
<Leapo> I changed the resolution from 800x600 to 1680x1050, and now all the text is too large again
<Leapo> And not having internet access is going to be a problem
<Leapo> I don't get it, normal Ubuntu had networking right out of the box on VMware. Why is Kubuntu so troubled?
<rstob911> Leapo: your using 9.10 right
<Leapo> Yeah, latest
<rstob911> i have it running in vmware
<Leapo> So do I, but almost nothing works...
<Leapo> Changing the resolution causes text to go way too large
<Leapo> And the resolution snaps back to 800x600 every time I reboot the VM
<rstob911> everything works on mine 1280x800
<rstob911> i have to reset my video also everytime
<Leapo> After installing VMWare Tools, I have networking
<Leapo> rstob911: But what about text size? Why does mine keep going oversized?
<rstob911> dont know about that try a lower resolution
<Leapo> Why? My monitors native resolution is 1680x1050...
<rstob911> to see if it works right at lower resolution just to see
<Leapo> Screenshot of how broken is instantly becomes when the resolution is set to anything but 800x600: http://kimag.es/share/55285489.png
<Leapo> Just tried 1280x800, same issue
<Leapo> All window text is, obviously, way too large
<Leapo> Oh, that's cute, system settings refuses to open now
<rstob911> Leapo: what is this screen resolution
<Leapo> rstob911: The screenshot was at 1680x1050
<rstob911> what is wrong with that
<Leapo> Nope, now I can't change anything. THe System Settings window will not open
<Leapo> rstob911: You don't see that all the text on the window is gigantic?
<rstob911> hit ctrl- if you want smaller
<Leapo> uh, wrong
<Leapo> Not the text in the browser...though that's too big as well
<Leapo> The actual text of all the window controls is too big
<Leapo> There we go, got System Settings to open...
<rstob911> i guess i cant see it in the picture
<Leapo> rstob911: Here, look at how large all the text in System Settings became http://kimag.es/share/63844947.png
<Leapo> How can you not see that? >_>
<rstob911> that looks normal to me cause im half blind anyway :)
<Leapo> it's way, way, WAY too large
<Leapo> This is the size everything is supposed to be http://kimag.es/share/35587843.png
<Leapo> But As soon as I change the screen resolution to a proper value...all the text goes screwy
<Leapo> little help here? O_O
<djtoast> Hi all, I just switched over to kde from gnome an i like it alot except for the sticky notes.  In Gnome it used to auto hide when clicking the desktop.  Is there a way to use that gnome stickynotes app in kde?
<rstob911> djtoast: right click on the desktop and click add widget look for the stickey note thingey in there
<djtoast> rstob911 - i did but its not like the one in gnome where it auto hides and stuff
<Leapo> Ok, this is pretty much unusable. The desktop resolution doesn't stick, and when you change it to anything other than 800x600, the text blows up to gigantic proportions :-(
<Leapo> I also can't enable any desktop effects...well not with compositing type set to OpenGL. XRender works.
<Leapo> But XRender is slow, and VMWare 7 supports full hardware acceleration of DirectX and OpenGL
<tim_> Hi I'm pretty new to kubuntu and I'm having a bit trouble using wifi as it connot authorise with my modem even though I have used the correct password 3 times any solutions why?
<Leapo> Now that the VM has net access, I'm installing updates
<Leapo> lets hope this fixes it
<paulsomebody__> Leapo: Are you sure that VMWare supports full hardware acceleration?
<malic> where can i change the workspace design?
<Leapo> Yes, very
<Leapo> I've run Crysis in it, only about 10% slower than native performance
<paulsomebody__> malic: Design? Did you meant Plasma theme?
<malic> yes
<Leapo> I've also run a few OpenGL games like Quake 3 in it
<paulsomebody__> !wifi @ tim_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Leapo> Oh, and of course, Windows Aero work sin it :-P
<paulsomebody__> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Leapo> *works in
<malic> i mean the plasma theme.. paulsome
<paulsomebody__> tim_: Take a look.
<paulsomebody__> malic: In the System settings or right-clicking in the desktop.
<malic> i have upgraded to kde sc and now this option disappeared in the menu where i can also change the wallpaper
<Leapo> grr, For some reason, OpenGL isn't working under kubuntu
<Leapo> And Jockey just crashed...
<malic> paulsome : is there an option in the "desktop right-click" menu?
<Leapo> You know what, that's it, kubuntu is getting deleted. There's no way to get it working properly...
<jatt> I'm new to kubuntu, what's the "Desktop Folder" about?
<Leapo> jatt: As far as I can tell, you can't actually put icons on the desktop, just in that weird glassy pane thing
<jatt> oh I see
<paulsomebody__> jatt: Actually you can, if application supports it. Try right-clicking Firefox Web Browser or Amarok icon in the menu.
 * Leapo dumps KDE like yesterdays garbage and goes back to normal Ubuntu
 * paulsomebody__ weaves goodbye to Leapo.
<Leapo> Good luck jatt, you'll need it >_>
<jatt> hehe
<jatt> actually I liked this kde version a lot have been using for a few minutes only though (I'm gnome user)
<jason_> What does Amarok NEED to play audio? just medibuntu? or w32 codecs as well?
<leo_> hello I have a new external hard drive it has 500 gb but linux only know 4mb someone can help me, please?
<paulsomebody_> leo_: What do you mean saying "only know"?
<leo_> only 4mb of capacity
<leo_> is recognited
<leo_> by linux
<jason_> how is it partitioned?
<jason_> what file system?
<leo_> how can I format it, gparted?
<jason_> yes
<shadeslayer> leo_: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdX
<jason_> open gparted, in the upper right corner, select the drive
<jason_> tell us what is in the main center of the screen when you select that drive
<leo_> ok I try it
<leo_> thank you
<jason_> that'll give us a better indication on what file system is on it, how much space, etc
<jason_> is this a BRAND new drive?
<jatt> how do I get the kde version?
<leo_> thank u
<jason_> jatt - kde version of what? gparted?
<jatt> of the desktop is there an About KDE menu item?
<jason_> ohhh
<jason_> jatt - thats easy.
<leo_> what is the best way to give format
<leo_> ext3?
<paulsomebody_> jatt: In the every application there is a "About KDE" in "Help" section.
<jason_> jatt - open any KDE application (konqueror, dolphin, amarok, etc)
<jason_> and go to "HELP" and hit About KDE
<jason_> leo - what are you using this hard drive for?
<jason_> leo - linux only? linux and windows? mass storage of large files?
<jatt> oh I see, thanks!
<jason_> leo - because your intended uses of the drive would better indicate which of the many file systems would suit you best.
<jason_> leo - by the way, is this a brand new, never used hard drive?
<leo_> music, films programs, home copy....
<leo_> only linux
<leo_> windows in virtualbox
<jason_> so you wont use this drive with windows at all?
<leo_> no
<jason_> okay
<jason_> I'd choose EXT3 if it were me.
<jason_> FAT32 works with linux and windows but cannot store files that are individually more than 4gb in size.
<jason_> NTFS isnt a bad choice either since it can handle more than FAT32 but, blah, if youre going linux only, I'd use EXT3 so youre using a more native file system :P
<leo_> ok
<leo_> thank you
<jason_> no problem, leo
<jason_> happy linux-ing :P
<leo_> jejeje
<leo_> a question more, I use linux mint you think that would be a good idea change to tuquito 3.1
<leo_> a question more, I use linux mint, do you think that would be a good idea change to tuquito 3.1
<paulsomebody> jason_: Isn't Ext4 good enough now?
<jatt> ext4 is not stable enough
<rstob911> thats for sure
<leo_> gparted doesn't leave delete partions in my lacie
<Tm_T> jatt: how it is not stable enough?
<jatt> google "ext4 corruption", lots of recent reports
<Tm_T> jatt: you can find same with any filesystem
<malic> how can i change the plasma design in kde sc 4.4 ?
<jason_> paulsomebody - I use EXT4 as the main file system on all 4 of my hard drives in my system, all of which are constantly pushing data to and from, seeing as though 2 of them are backup drives. 1 main, 1 backup. 1 file server drive, 1 backup of that.
<jason_> I've never had any sort of issues with EXT4.
<jason_> in my experience, it's just as reliable as EXT3, simply because i've never had an issue with either.
<rstob911> example one i tried to use ext4 with kubuntu everything went fine then suddenly everything froze up did it about six times then i reinstalled using ext3 havent had a problem yet
<jatt> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910#Possible%20corruption%20of%20large%20files%20with%20ext4%20filesystem
<jason_> It's also important to look at the dates on that. When EXT4 came out, it had problems. Guess what else had problems when it came out? EXT3.
<jason_> It's expected when a new FS hits the main stream, in my opinion.
<jatt> my point is ext3 is more stable than ext4. If you want to experiment, ext4 is fine.
<jason_> While I agree EXT3 is more stable than EXT4, I would never consider using EXT4 experimental.
<jason_> 12 months ago maybe, but not today.
<jason_> in fact we're even running it on our one *buntu server now that I think about it...
<paulsomebody> jason_: As I can understand Kubuntu installer uses Ext3 by default?
<jason_> paulsomebody - it's irrelevant whether it's kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, etc. what matters is the version.
<jason_> 9.04 came with EXT3 by default, but EXT4 as an option since it was new.
<jason_> 9.10 defaults to EXT4, but has ext2 and 3 as options.
<paulsomebody> jason_: Okay.
<jason_> that's another reason EXT3 is more suited for linux-only external hard drives moreso than EXT4. The current LTS is 8.04, and there's still people running 8.10 and such because it just works for them. Those systems wouldn't pick up EXT4.
<jason_> It's just a matter of compatibility and what supports what, etc. :)
<rstob911> i think you should use what works for you if it works dont mess with it
<jason_> agreed.
<malic> help
<jason_> and regardless of what file system you use, do backups. Period. There's no excuse to not do backups.
<jason_> I have an automatic sync backup that runs every 12 hours to back my data up.
<rstob911> malic: go ahead ask your question
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<malic> i upgraded to kde sc 4.4 beta and now my old plasma theme is very ugly. Therefore i tried to change it, but the option disappeard in the menu where i can for example change the background wallpaper. Where is this option?
<rstob911> wb BluesKaj
<jason_> the option is just flat out... not there??
<jason_> is this something known with 4.4 beta?
<jason_> ps when people say plasma theme, what are they referring to? Is that the panel, or what?  (sorta knew to the kde things)
<yofel> jason_: to change to plasma-theme go to system-settings->appearance->style->workspace
<yofel> jason_: and plasma is somewhat the whole desktop workspace including panel, widgets, ...
<jason_> so when I change "the theme" its just the panel, but the plasma theme is kind of everything integrated together?
<snarkster> upgraded my server to 9.10 and lost usb, raid array, eth0
<snarkster> Im working on reinstalling from cd to see if that fixes things.
<snarkster> if i can find away to get the logs off the system ill post them for all to see.
<paulsomebody> jason_: Plasma is technology standing behind visual appearance of KDE, it's theme normally changes look of everything.
<jason_> snarkster - its a server edition? or a kde desktop acting as a server?
<snarkster> kde desktop acting as a server.
<snarkster> just a file server, nothing heavy like email
<snarkster> but it is commercial grade hardware..
<snarkster> I  just went back and took a look, server is stopped dead with kernel panic coming from cd
<snarkster> 9.10 is not so good on that machine, works great on my laptop
<jason_> nothing wrong with running a kde desktop as a server, as long as you arent somebody who requires the absolute minimal overhead possible where using the actual server edition (no gui) would apply
<jason_> did you fire up the livecd and use it prior to installing?
<snarkster> jason_ right..
<snarkster> i just tried to fireup the live cd.. produced kernel panic and stops dead
<snarkster> cant boot from usb, its a bios thing. LOL
<snarkster> this is a netvista x200 dual proc 1Ghz, 3gigs of ram
<jason_> hmm...
<jason_> so youre not booting off of the drives
<jason_> just the livecd
<jason_> and it backfires??
<snarkster> using a 30 gig system drive, and 573 gigs of raid5 array off an DPT I2o card
<snarkster> right
<jason_> you were running 9.04 previously?
<snarkster> booting from live cd dies
<snarkster> yes I was
<jason_> booting from livecd isnt a good thing man...
<jason_> its one thing to install and have issues
<snarkster> if i boot from hard drive, alot of things no longer work at all..
<jason_> this doesnt work or that, etc
<jason_> it sounds like that karmic kernel hates you :P
<snarkster> yes
<jason_> I had similar issues with it on my desktop
<snarkster> deffinately a kernel thing
<jason_> my desktop has 4 drives in it, no raid whatsoever, yet gparted in the installer kept seeing 2 drives as raid and it would screw things up bad
<jason_> so I stuck with 9.04
<jason_> didnt bother with 9.10
<jason_> however 9.10 is great on my spare rig an dmy laptop Im on now
<snarkster> well ive never run into a problem on this machine, untill now.. LOL shame I need it working as well
<jason_> I cant really offer any help because I just pulled the plug when the same thing happened to me.
<jason_> but you didnt use the livecd beforehand?
<snarkster> now I did a dist upgrade
<paulsomebody> jason_: By the way, what is your advice of doing backups?
<snarkster> no i mean
<jason_> upgrades :(
<snarkster> well that machine was started out on 7.04 and just upgraded since untill now
<snarkster> now Im screwed
<jason_> yeah
<jason_> I don't know man. I don't do upgrades unless I absolutely positively have to.
<jason_> that goes for linux, windows, everything.
<snarkster> yah, im not to bright about that.. LOL "oh look a new shiny, must have"
<jason_> snarkster - how are your partitions set up?
<jason_> and how is this server working? samba file services?
<snarkster> um i think the system drive 30 gig is one partition as I dont saver personal information on it at all, the raid is set up for client data
<snarkster> usually i have 1 part for system 1 part for home
<jason_> so the important data is on another drive?
<snarkster> i guess I better redownload 9.04 and reinstall
<snarkster> oh yes the raid drives hold alot of client backup data
<jason_> I would man. 9.10's default kernel had some issues with certain hardware. I first hand saw it.
<jason_> snarkster - well, if you want to be smart about trying to restore/reinstall a system with important data, do you have an external or some other form of storage media?
<snarkster> yah I might get the src for 9.10 and compile my own kernal
<jason_> because I'd fire up the livecd, browse to the data and back that up to another source, just in case.
<snarkster> i do have some small drives around
<jason_> I like seeing the data in a 2nd, completely separate location before I crash something
<snarkster> the raids are shutdown now, data integreity is good.
<jason_> and just go through the partition menu slow tomake sure that little checkbox for format is pointing to the right drive :P
<snarkster> i would show you a picture, but I dont know how to do that
<snarkster> LOL
<jason_> haha, yeah man
<jason_> well sorry I couldnt be more definitive on the issue, but the fact the livecd bombs out doesnt sound good
<jason_> like I said, I had the same issue with karmic's default kernel not detecting my drives properly
<snarkster> 3 raid5 towers with 8 drives apiece
<jason_> I avoided it all together
<snarkster> yup
<snarkster> ok thanx for your help
<jason_> in fact I even booted up a GParted LiveCD with the same kernel as Karmic
<jason_> same issue
<jason_> so it doesnt sound like a real *buntu thing
<andrei> hello
<jason_> but sadly, if the default kernel sucks, itll be kinda hard to upgrade :P
<snarkster> its a kernel thing
<jason_> whats up andrei
<andrei> i have a little problem..:)
<jason_> whats that?
<andrei> sometimes the resolution is 640X480 when i start the pc
<andrei> and i cant't change it
<andrei> i restart the pc several times, and after one hour or so it changes back to usual res
<jason_> it just magicaly changes without logging out/back in or rebooting?
<andrei> sorry if it's a stupid question, but i'm a newbe
<snarkster> how do i download an older version of kubuntu
<jason_> snarkster - one sec
<andrei> after rebooting
<jason_> snarkster - Kubuntu?
<jason_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/9.04/
<jason_> andrei - how are you changing your resolution
<snarkster> so if you run krandr you cant change the resolution
<snarkster> thanx J
<andrei> from system conf
<jason_> krandr doesnt auto start upon system start
<jason_> you have to add it to startup
<jason_> under the advanced tab
<jason_> krandr works on the desktop layer, not xorg. so when you boot up the resolution will suck, and then after 2-3 secs itll quick revert it as the rest of the system loads.
<andrei> tnx
<andrei> i'll try now
<jason_> I assume you found the autostart menu?
<andrei> yes
<jason_> also - what video card are you running?
<andrei> nvidia 5500
<jason_> did you install the nvidia drivers?
<andrei> yes
<andrei> i'm at autostart, but what now?
<andrei> i searched krandr in programs and in packages too, but i don't find it
<jason_> kranrd is already installed
<jason_> one second Ill walk you through it
<jason_> lemme open it
<snarkster> hit alt-f2 type krandr
<jason_> okay are you in the autostart menu?
<andrei> yesz
<jason_> pretty blank screen?
<jason_> k, right side - add program
<andrei> yes
<jason_> then hit the drop down for "system"
<jason_> KRandRTray is what you want
<andrei> yes, i found it
<jason_> when you boot up, itll be the old resolution for just a second or two
<jason_> then it should fire back to whatever KRandR is set to
<jason_> however, I have tow onder
<jason_> do you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<snarkster> 1h13m to get 9.04 back.. sheesh
<jason_> looks like someone has a slow outbound pipe :P
<jason_> only took me about 15 mins to download *buntu iso's
<andrei> yes i have them installed
<snarkster> doesnt help that Im wireless on this machine
<jason_> andrei - do you have the nvidia settings control panel?
<jason_> snarkster - nope :(
<andrei> yes
<jason_> snarkster - I tried updating about 40 XP Pro laptops with 62 windows updates yesterday on 1 access point
<snarkster> :P jason_
<jason_> everything bombed out and clocked in at 2.2mbps speed
<jason_> versus the usual 54mbps
<paulsomebody> I have a trouble installing Google Earth with KPackageKit. Is this known bug?
<snarkster> LOL
<jason_> paulsomebody - google earth is part of the medibuntu repo I believe
<jason_> sudo apt-get install googleearth should do the trick
<jason_> andrei - why dont you change the resolution in the nvidia control panel?
<snarkster> if the repo is intalled
<jason_> yes, if its installed
<jason_> I was just assuming it was cause thats the first thing I always do
<andrei> i can't. the only res availeble are 320X.. and 640X480
<paulsomebody> jason_: I know that. Problem is: KPackageKit cannot install it.
<jason_> paulsomebody - well, I'm not too positive. I would assume the package "googleearth" would be the one you'd want. however I don't know how adding the medibuntu repo adds google earth. I'm not sure how it's displayed or what. I just know it's "there" to grab via terminal.
<paulsomebody> jason_: Okay.
<andrei> i'll restart now. brb
<paulsomebody> jason_: I have forgot that this "KPackageKit" cannot show EULA's.
<jason_> does synaptic?
<paulsomebody> jason_: Then, it cannot install any package that needs it. Synaptic can, yes.
<jason_> paulsomebody - well you know you can run synaptic on kde right?
<snarkster> ok just added the medibuntu repo, googelearth shows up in kpackage
<jason_> paulsomebody - although I prefer kpackagekit's layout, I have synaptic installed too
<jason_> snarkster - good stuff. can you install that hizzy from kpackagekit?
<snarkster> working
<jason_> snarkster - whatd you do, just select googleearth to DL and blam - it ran through?
<snarkster> its downloading
<jason_> snarkster - let me know if it fires up then in the menu.
<jason_> I just installed mine from terminal sooooo :P I dont know how it owrks with kpackage
<Kovert> ANy one know if there is a repository for thunderbird 3
<snarkster> 3m37s
<snarkster> probably a ppa for that
<jason_> is T3 still in beta?
<Kovert> T3 is out iof beta
<snarkster> ok googleearth just installed from KPK with no problem
<jason_> snarkster - you have it running from the Kickoff - Internet menu?
<Kovert> Ok I am guessing no repository for Thunderbird 3
<snarkster> not showing up in lancelot
<paulsomebody> jason_: Ha-ha, it works.
<snarkster> when i type googleearth in lancelots serach bar nothing comes up
<jason_> paulsomebody - what? google earth from kpackagekit?
<paulsomebody> jason_: No, from 'apt-get'.
<jason_> snarkster - lancelot?
<paulsomebody> snarkster: That's why it's two separate words.
<snarkster> oh hahaha
<snarkster> no matches found
<paulsomebody> snarkster: Install it via the 'apt-get', it's capable of displaying licenses.
<snarkster> right thats the problem
<snarkster> it istalled the data not the executable
<jason_> snarkster - Im lost. what are you doing now? googleearth wont work now?
<Evot_> transduct
<andrei> hello again. i still have that problem
<andrei> i made a print screen
<jason_> can you throw it on imageshack.com for us to see?
<snarkster> no it works it wont install via kpk cause kpk cant handle ;icense dialogs.. (stupid)
<andrei> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_OVRB-rTvNrc/Szt0kCJeNoI/AAAAAAAAAog/yLdfs8M5l1c/s512/snapshot.png
<jason_> snarkster - so howd you install it?
<rstob911> sm2iar: look in lancelot internet then other if it is thr=ere
<jason_> gahhhhhhhhh
<jason_> that site is blocked through my work filter
<jason_> "adult material"
<jason_> snark can you see his link?
<BluesKaj> what's the app/command for listing hardwarw and RAM etc?
<paulsomebody> jason_: Have it.
<snarkster> well i downloaded it with KPK and then just opened konsole and did apt-get install googleearth and it installed it
<paulsomebody> jason_: http://pastebin.ca/1731899
<rstob911> snarkster:  look in lancelot internet then other if it is thr=ere
<snarkster> its there
<snarkster> works good to
<jason_> k
<jason_> andrei - whats in the drop down list where you see CRT
<jason_> above the resolution
<snarkster> took me straight to my house
<jason_> is ther esomething else there?
<paulsomebody> People, do anyone know, can I use 3D hardware acceleration in VMWare Player?
<rstob911> no it wont let you use the compositing in vmware
<snarkster> paulsomebody: no you cant
<andrei> jason_ it's TV0
<jason_> TV...
<jason_> what else is hooked into this computer man?
<andrei> nothing
<andrei> just the CRT
<jason_> and you have nvidia drivers installed........
<jason_> yet it only finds those resolutions........
<andrei> yes...i've reinstalled the divers several times
<jason_> weird...
<jason_> what size CRT?
<jason_> what nvidia drivers?
<jason_> how did you get the nvidia drivers? through hardware manager?
<andrei> yes
<andrei> the crt size is 17''
<jason_> man
<jason_> Im not too sure now
<jason_> did you post on forums?
<andrei> not yet
<snarkster> i always use envyng to get my video drivers, never have any problems with that
<rstob911> andrei: paste a copy of your xorg file
<andrei> sorry for this stupid question, but where i find it?
<jason_> envyng
<jason_> man
<jason_> I havent used that in a hot second
<jason_> been about 3 or 4 years since I touched it.
<snarkster> works great
<jason_> ever since nvidia got better with their control panel I never had a need to go back
<snarkster> but YMMV
<rstob911> andrei: etc/x11
<KiRiLoS> andrei, sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<KiRiLoS> andrei, Copy everything in there and paste it here : http://paste.ubuntu.com
<millun__> ffmpeg -vcodec libxvid -b 4096 -qmin 3 -qmax 5 -bufsize 4096 -g 300 -i "ac.avi" -s 320x240 -aspect 4:3 -acodec aac -ab 128 -ar 48000 -ac 2 -benchmark "ac.mp4"
<millun__> anybody knows what i'm doing wrong? it complains about libxvid
<jason_> I just installed envyng
<jason_> where the flip does it go
<jason_> I opened it nad after 15 secs it disappeared
<snarkster> system
<paulsomebody> snarkster: Is this Player specific or this applies to all VM products?
<snarkster> did you install the envyng-qt package as well?
<jason_> no I didnt
<jason_> oops
<snarkster> i believe all VM products do that
<rstob911> paulsomebody: all vm products
<andrei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/349129/
<KiRiLoS> jason_, you should install envyng-qt for the Qt Frontend,or you can use it from the terminal, envyng is the command
<snarkster> paulsomebody: nature of the beast
<jason_> snarkster - question about envyng
<jason_> its a stupid one though
<snarkster> shoot
<jason_> so I fire it up and I see ATI and Nvidia here in 2 columns
<paulsomebody> snarkster: What about this http://pastebin.ca/1731899 ?
<jason_> Im on an intel graphics card laptop
<snarkster> ok
<snarkster> it doesnt support intel
<jason_> snarkster - all of the columns have a checkbox, but its a red X in the checkbox. At first glance I was like wtf everything is compatible? (noticing everything is listed there)
<jason_> but if its compatible would I see a green check instead?
<jason_> yeah I didnt assume it was. I just wanted to install it to check out the interface.
<jason_> intel video cards are pretty bamf with linux anyway :P
<KiRiLoS> yes you should see a green one jason_  but since you are using intel graphics none of these is compatible
<snarkster> red x is not compatible
<snarkster> paulsomebody: wow
<jason_> yeah, Id idnt think it was. But like I said, just seeing ANYTHING in there made me (at first glance) be like wtf cause I thought it was
<jason_> but I gotcha's now
<jason_> how does envyng work exactly? Is it just to make installing graphics drivers easier? Or does it provide any additional benefit to warrant using it over the nvidia installer?
<jason_> cause the hardware manager comes down and is like Yo! Video drivers! Here!.
<jason_> wasnt sure if envyng had something else on top of it oto
<paulsomebody> snarkster: I just wanted to know does this apply just to Workstation or also to Player, that
<paulsomebody> is the reason why I asked.
<andrei> any sugestions?
<rstob911> andrei: what card di you have
<rstob911> do
<andrei> nvidia 5200
<rstob911> fx right
<andrei> yes
<snarkster> sorry was afk
<rstob911> ok try to use the 185 driver in the hardware driver thingy
<snarkster> dog got out
<snarkster> paulsomebody:no its all VM products.. cause its not using your native hardware
<snarkster> see its using virtual hardware..
<snarkster> the host system can have acceleration but the the vm cant
<andrei> there are only 2 versions: 96 and 173
<snarkster> "hardware driver thingy" LOL
<snarkster> FTW
<rstob911> andrei: use the 173
<andrei> that's what i'm using
<jason_> that comment wins
<jason_> install the thing you found in the thing when you were running the other thing
<snarkster> LMAO
<paulsomebody> snarkster: And it have quite a list of limitations.
<snarkster> thats not confusing at all, not even alittle bit
<jason_> snarkster - if you close envyng by hitting "quit" does it come up and say it crashed, even though you closed it?
<rstob911> andrei: try the 96 driver then
<paulsomebody> snarkster: Hmm. And maybe this would make me capable of running games in the guest system?
<snarkster> yes well VM wasnt made for common users to run multiple OS. it was made for server to be used more effeciently.. it can be used for users to run multi OS, but your stuck with its limitations
<snarkster> have yu thought about XEN
<snarkster> maybe XEN is different than a standard vm product
<rstob911> andrei: because your xorg file is not at all right
<snarkster> qemu with the kvm works pretty good to
<andrei> and how it should be?
<snarkster> I have been using wine to play games for awhile, but when my game stopped working in wine, i just reinstalled the dreaded os so i can play
<rstob911> let me give you a copy of mine so you can use it as refrence
<jason_> rstob911 - what could he do? Could he boot into safe mode as kubuntu loads and nuke/rebuild the xorg file?
<jason_> snarkster - you see wha tI asked about envyng?
<jason_> snarkster - no shame in using windows for gaming. After all, what do console gamers use to play their games? A console. I just use an OS to play my games. :)
<rstob911> jason_: or go into a terminal and type apt-get update
<jason_> how does apt-get update nuke and rebuild your xorg?
<jason_> Im just curious cause last week my kubuntu laptop stopped showing me the login screne. I was screwing around with video settings and something went wrong when I rebooted.
<jason_> it would show the splash screen, then nothing, it just went blank.
<jason_> I didnt know how to nuke my xorg and rebuild it without redoing the system and I needed it running asap
<rstob911> it shouldnt looks to me like it wasnt configured right to begin with jason_
<paulsomebody> jason_: I took a look, that's promising. Thank you!
<jason_> took a look at what?
<andrei> i've installed the 96. i'll reboot now
<jason_> rstob911 - when you uninstall a driver like andrei just did, and reinstall a different (or even the same driver again) does it nuke/rebuild xorg?
<rstob911> yes it does only after full reboot
<snarkster> always backup your xorg.
<rstob911> i have a backup file on cd for both my systems
<snarkster> but then again this new linux doesnt really use the xorg.conf file anymore.. its mostly all automatic
<jason_> my xorg is backed up :)
<jason_> when I switched from ubuntu to kubuntu I backed it up
<snarkster> 25 mo  min
<jason_> in 20 seconds I had my dual screen twin view setup bakc
<rstob911> also on a flash drive lol
<andrei> still the same
<rstob911> andrei: http://paste.ubuntu.com/349136/
<paulsomebody> jason_: XEN.
<jason_> I didnt suggest XEN
<jason_> I think snark did
<paulsomebody> jason_: Yes, really.
<snarkster> yah I did
<jason_> well, I gotta go re-image 60 xp machines
<jason_> fml
<snarkster> take a look at it
<jason_> take it easy guys
<jason_> happy linux-ing
<FloodBotK1> jason_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snarkster> later J
<jason_> good luck with 9.04 snark
<jason_> hope it works fo rya
<snarkster> yah Ima need it
<jason_> heres to hoping 10.04 will be solid
<snarkster> could just be this ancient hardware
<jason_> but Im sure it will be. its an LTS. Weeeee!
<jason_> peace guys
<paulsomebody> jason_: Is it a guarantee of bug-ensconce?
<andrei> thanks for help but i don't have anymore time..
<andrei> maybe tomorrow.. bye!
<Wamphyri> any particular reason why unbuntu or kbuntu won't see my 74g raptor drive?
<genii> Wamphyri: SCSI ?
<Wamphyri> sata
<Wamphyri> both see's my 250g wd drive
<snarkster> NTFS??
<Wamphyri> 9.04 see's the raptor drive fine, 9.10 doesn't
<snarkster> 9.10 has some issues with certain drives.
<snarkster> and hardware
<snarkster> its a kernel thingy
<petsounds> hi. is it possible to get deb package of nvidia driver 185?
<walter> ciao a tutit
<walter> tutti*
<ikonia> !it | Guest26986
<ubottu> Guest26986: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Guest26986> hi
<Wamphyri> so otherwise i'm sol for installing 9.10? lol
<paulsomebody> Is the package 'ubuntu-xen' best way to install Xen on Kubuntu?
<ikonia> paulsomebody: very simple way,
<paulsomebody> ikonia: I meant is there a 'kubuntu-xen' package or there are nothing DE-specific and it is simpl not needed?
<ikonia> paulsomebody: xen is not DE specific
<paulsomebody> ikonia: Thank you.
<jonftle> Hey, is there anybody here who can help me with setting up an LVM in Kubuntu? I've created an LVM that I want to mount at boot. When I use lvdisplay, it says that it is Not Active. I can manually activate and mount it, but want it to automatically activate so that I can mount it on boot with fstab. Any ideas?
<ikonia> jonftle: give me details about the disk that's in it ?
<jonftle> ikonia: just a sec, I'll pastebin the output from lvdisplay
<snarkster> later guys.. time to get back to work
<ikonia> jonftle: if you could also tell me a little about the disk in the group, is it a raid disk, what type of raid, is it a SATA disk , SCSI disk etc etc
<jonftle> ikonia: there are two 500GB SATA disks in the LVM, with identical ext3 partitions
<ikonia> jonftle: ok
<jonftle> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d73b51efa
<ikonia> jonftle: show me the output of sudo fdisk -l on them and vgdisplay -v
<jonftle> ikonia: that's the output from lvdisplay
<ikonia> jonftle: I need sudo fdisk -l on each of the two disks and vgdisplay -v
<jonftle> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d2f37cdc2 is the fdisk -l
<jonftle> ikonia: there is a third disk, the system disk. It is IDE, and has all of my partitions, sdc I think. I just want to use the LVM between sda and sdb as a storage drive
<ikonia> jonftle: sdb and sda don't contain a partition table
<ikonia> jonftle: it's better to make a partition on each disk for the whole of the disk and mark those partitions as lvm partition type
<zerocold> hi !
<jonftle> ikonia: here is the vgdisplay -v: http://pastebin.com/d77dd7360
<ikonia> jonftle: that looks pretty normal
<jonftle> ikonia: ok, so can I undo what I've done and start again then? I originally created the LVM using a graphical tool called LVM. I created a logical volume that spanned both disks, and then told the tool to format them with ext3
<jonftle> ikonia: it works, if i manually activate and mount it, but i'd like to mount it at boot
<jonftle> ikonia: but by default, when the machine boots, the volume is listed as NOT active, so it won't mount
<ikonia> jonftle: I don't know what that graphical tool is, and personally I don't trust that sort of thing.
<jonftle> ikonia: I'm open to starting again, if you could point me to a tutorial or something. I've used RAID under Windows, but am new to LVM
<ikonia> jonftle: I suspect you'll find it marks it'self as active if you create a partition on each disk and mark that partition as lvm
<ikonia> jonftle: disks without partition tables can get skipped at boot time as they are seen as "dead" or "uninitialized"
<shadeslayer> hey,im having a bit of a problem with grub,anyone up for some troubleshooting?
<jonftle> ikonia: so can you point me to a resource that describes how to do it with the command line tools?
<manjula> #ubuntu
<ikonia> jonftle: sure, got a pen and paper? it'[s only a few commands
<jonftle> ikonia: go ahead
<ikonia> jonftle: ok, from scratch, first thing to do is create a partition on each disk
<ikonia> jonftle: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<ikonia> jonftle: then n for new partition
<ikonia> then chose the size for all the disk
<ikonia> jonftle: then "t" for toggle type
<ikonia> jonftle: then "8e" for lvm
<ikonia> jonftle: then "w" to write that data to the disk
<ikonia> jonftle: do that for both disks
<ikonia> jonftle: with me so far ?
<jonftle> ikonia: sure. do i need to specify the name of the LVM anywhere? will the process of adding the disk to the lvm just create it?
<ikonia> jonftle: not yet - we are not there yet
<ikonia> jonftle: that's "step 1"
<ikonia> jonftle: now for "step 2"
<jonftle> ikonia:  ok
<shadeslayer> anyone have a idea on how to mount a partition,specifing the file type? mount says i need to specify the file type for my / partition
<ikonia> jonftle: we now need to make the disks available to lvm, this is simple
<ikonia> jonftle: "sudo pvcreate /dev/sda1" and "sudo pvcreate /dev/sdb1" - notice we are using partitions, not the full disks even though the partitions are the size of the full disks
<ikonia> shadeslayer: what file system is on it ?
<ikonia> jonftle: with me ?
<jonftle> ikonia: sure, that makes perfect sense
<jonftle> ikonia: so i could create multiple LVMs that use partitions on only a few disks
<shadeslayer> ikonia: ext4.. i tried : sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda3 /mnt : and it says : mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3,
<ikonia> jonftle: ok - now we need to create the volume goup - not the volume, the volume group
<jonftle> ikonia: that's far more powerful than RAID
<shadeslayer> i guess i shouldnt have reinstalled windows :P
<jonftle> ikonia: is that similar to a logical volume?
<ikonia> jonftle: it's not more powerful than raid, it's different, it's got it's own draw backs, don't get them confused
<ikonia> jonftle: the volume group is what will contain the logical volume, ready for "step 3" ?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: btw dolphin mounts it fine
<jonftle> ikonia: sure, go ahead
<ikonia> shadeslayer: odd
<shadeslayer> uh.. wait one sec
<shadeslayer> ugh.. its the USB stick.. didnt check the size..
<ikonia> jonftle: "sudo vgcreate storage /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2"
<ikonia> jonftle: that will create you a volume group called "storage", you can see it with vgdisplay /dev/storage
<shadeslayer> ikonia: the installer says that there is about 34 GB of free storage... which is the same as my old / partition
<ikonia> shadeslayer: so it's a missleading user error ?
<ikonia> jonftle: the last step is to create your logical volume, read for "step 4 and final"
<jonftle> ikonia: hang on, in the vgcreate line, you referenced sda1 and sda2 - that looks like two separate partitions on sda - should that be /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 instead?
<ikonia> jonftle: sorry sda1 and sdb1 well spotted
<shadeslayer> ikonia: hmm,well dolphin doesnt show my partition ( i thought it did ),but the installer shows it as free space,weird
<ikonia> jonftle: glad you're paying attention
<jonftle> ikonia: I'm pretty sure that I'm following your method - ive done a whole lot of reading on the topic in the last two days
<jonftle> ikonia:  so what's next?
<shadeslayer> i think something wrong happened when i formatted my C: in windows,it wrote to the disk that my / partition was free space
<shadeslayer> ikonia: is it possible to mount the free space?
<ikonia> jonftle: last step "sudo lvcreate -L $number(M or G) -n $volume_group_name storage
<lordganesh> i have four multiple desktops.. but when i zoom out i see six desktops..and after i log in four desktops are random of these six ..help please
<shadeslayer> ikonia: or is it just a raw block of HD space now?
<ikonia> jonftle: that will create a volume group out of storage
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you can't mount free space unless it's got a file system on it
<shadeslayer> ikonia: it did... till i reinstalled windows that is
<ikonia> jonftle: -L would be something like -L 50G (50 gig) or -L 250M (250 meg)
<jonftle> ikonia: what do M and G do in the lvcreate line?
<jonftle> ikonia: oh, that's the total size of the LVM?
<ikonia> jonftle: thats the the size you want the volume
<jonftle> ikonia: so that should be the sum of the sizes of the two partitions then?
<ikonia> jonftle: you've got a volume group of 1TB - so you could have a logical volume of say 50G if you wanted, then another one of 200G
<ikonia> jonftle: or you could have 1 x 1TB logical volume
<ikonia> jonftle: it can be as big as you want - you've created a volume group of 1TB - so you can have as many logical volumes (or partitions if it helps to things that way) as you want as long as they add up to 1TB at the end
<jonftle> ikonia: so can i put 1T as an argument? or do I need to use 999G ?
<jonftle> ikonia: or do we measure it as 1024T ?
<ikonia> jonftle: you've not actually got 1T in reality ( vgdisplay /dev/storage to see how much)
<ikonia> jonftle: you'll have something like 994G
<jonftle> ikonia: alright, I'll use that value, because I want a single drive
<jonftle> ikonia: now, that second -n argument $volume_group_name - is that just the name of the drive? like the name that i want to reference it by?
<ikonia> jonftle: do an vgdisplay and look at total size, use that number
<ikonia> jonftle: correct
<shadeslayer> ikonia: if i create a filesystem without formatting it from the installer,will it mount?
<jonftle> ikonia: so the line then would be like sudo lvcreate -L 994G -n storage
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i think the superblock got corrupted :(
<jonftle> ikonia: and then finally, can I add storage to the fstab file, assuming that I name the volume 'storage'?
<lucavr> !ciao
<shadeslayer> lucavr: !bye :P
<lucavr> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<lucavr> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<lucavr>  /msg ubottu !bot
<jatt> I added the "Facebook" widget to my panel and now there is no way to remove it by clicking it with the right mouse button is there a another way to remove widgets?
<ikonia> jonftle: if you put a file system on it, eg: "sudo mkefs -j /dev/storage/your_volume_name"
<ikonia> jonftle: then you can put it in your fstab
<shadeslayer> jatt: um theres a X in the handle
<jonftle> ikonia: that's a lot of layers. the partition, the volume group, the logical volume, the file system. wow
<jonftle> ikonia: well thanks for all the help, i'll try all of that and come back if i have any problems. really appreciate it
<lordganesh> i have four multiple desktops.. but when i zoom out i see six desktops..and after i log in four desktops are random of these six ..help please
<ikonia> jonftle: it is, but the versatility if gives you is fantastic
<ikonia> jonftle: you're welcome, shout if you're having problems
<shadeslayer> ikonia: well even fdisk fails to read my / partition,i guess this deserves a reinstall
<ikonia> shadeslayer: fdisk doesn't read partitions ?
<jatt> shadeslayer: thanks, but this is a widget stocked in the bottom panel I don't see any handle even after clicking on it.
<ikonia> shadeslayer: it just shows the partition table
<shadeslayer> ikonia: doesnt read my / partition with : sudo fdisk /dev/sda3
<jatt> I tried to add/remove widgets but this "Facebook" widget is the only one that cannot be removed
<ikonia> shadeslayer: it won't
<ikonia> shadeslayer: it doesn't read partitions, it reads disks, sudo fdisk /dev/sda"
<shadeslayer> jatt: ah,then click on the cashew and drag and drop the facebook widget on the desktop and then delete it
<shadeslayer> ikonia: ah ok,im trying : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962046
<ikonia> shadeslayer: I think your getting fdisk and fsck mixed up
<shadeslayer> ikonia: yeah youre right :)
<lordganesh> i have four multiple desktops.. but when i zoom out i see six desktops..and after i log in four desktops are random of these six ..help please
<shadeslayer> aw man.. i think ill have to reinstall until someone comes up with something in the next 10 mins... upgrading to 4.4 will kill me :D
<ubuntu> hi. I want to boot a persistent "live cd" disk on key from a computer that doesn't suport booting from usb, I have a livecd and an alt-cd, but I don't know how to make them boot from the disk on key
<fujimitsu> lcd weather station widget is displaying a sunny icon at night and moon during day  :-/
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: 2 methods : A)Get a new Mother board
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: B)somehow install grub with windows and loopback the ISO to boot it
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: i dont think theres any other method apart from those 2,excluding burning a CD
<ubuntu> s' not me computa, It's the school's so I can't do both (I don't dare change the HDD)
<ubuntu> don't the live cds have grub on them?
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: yes,but you need a / on your HDD
<shadeslayer> (or atlease a /boot )
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, yes but it  has to be installed with the OS
<ubuntu> so the boot menu isn't loaded by grub? I want to do the "boot from first HDD" only from the usb stick that has it's own installation of grub
<ubuntu> ok, that came out hard to understand
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: if your motheboard does not support a bootable USB... well you can boot from it can you :P
<ubuntu> can I use the live or alt to chainload another system, that happens to be installed on a usb stick, the bios can do it, (it's bios password protected)
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: i dont think you can do that too :)
<rstob911> ubuntu: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-kubuntu-9-10-live-usb-flash-drive-from-windows/
<shadeslayer> rstob911: hes actually asking something else
<rstob911> ok
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: i think VMware is best for you if you just want to try out kubuntu,or a wubi install
<shadeslayer> brb..
<fujimitsu> lcd weather station widget is displaying a sunny icon at night and moon during day;  is that a known bug or anyone knows how to correct that?
<ubuntu> naa, I'm just trying to use my disk on key OS (kubuntu9.10) on a computer farm where I don't have a user, or the right privliges to install wubi, and I can't change the HDD much because the school might not like it
<lordganesh_> i have four multiple desktops.. but when i zoom out i see six desktops..and after i log in four desktops are random of these six ..help please
<lordganesh_> is anybody there to help
<Tm_T> lordganesh_: zoom out?
<fujimitsu> no. people come here to watch
<Tm_T> fujimitsu: that's not funny
<fujimitsu> you're right about that
<lordganesh_> Tm_T: this option is at upper right corner . it shows all ur desktops .
 * fujimitsu goes to launchpad to try find the package for lcd weather station widget and file a bug 
<ubuntu> fujimitsu: no chanse that your system thinks you are on the other side of the planet?
<fujimitsu> you know what, ubuntu , you might be right
<ubuntu> system setings->date and time
<fujimitsu> however, date and time is correct .. its the widget interpretng the wrong icon for current time
<ubuntu> well, if anything, you can find where the pictures are installd and swap them
<fujimitsu> i rather file a bug against it.. you running kubuntu 9.10 , ubuntu
<fujimitsu> ?
<ubuntu> yes, only now I'm runing from a 8.10 live-cd...
<petsounds> hi, what is the command line to install ms fonts? thanks
<fujimitsu> i see.. may you try adding that widget and confirm?
<rstob911> fujimitsu: which widget is it
<ubuntu> petsounds: this seems right: http://ubuntusite.com/install-microsoft-windows-font-kubuntu/
<fujimitsu> name: lcd weather station
<petsounds> ubuntu: sorry, but i can't find it with kpackagekit :(
<petsounds> nvm i found it herehttp://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/09/installing-microsoft-fonts/
<smooth> who's girl here
<Pici> smooth: This is the Kubuntu support channel, not a dating service.
<jonftle> ikonia: are you still available? I've run into a snag making the LVM
<jojciowata> join #bitten
<shadeslayer> jojciowata: why?
<ubuntu_> lol
<Wamphyri> ok so theres no way for me to install 9.10 on my raptor drive then?? :(
<yaramazgeyik>  i setup Heroes of Newerth ıf i run this game i see black screen without language bar... before ubuntu i use windows and i play this game but now i install this game's linux version but ıt cant run
<shadeslayer> Wamphyri: theyres always a way... you havent figured it out yet :P
<Wamphyri> lol
<Wamphyri> well the install doesn't see the raptor drive at all
<Wamphyri> but dmesg does
<shadeslayer> yaramazgeyik: contact the devs?
<shadeslayer> Wamphyri: well its ubiquity then... most probably
<shadeslayer> Wamphyri: tried the alternate CD?
<yaramazgeyik> devs?
<Wamphyri> 9.04 works fine lol
<Wamphyri> uhmm i would but i'm stuck using live cd currently without a os installed on my drive
<shadeslayer> ikonia: mind if i PM you?
<jaime_> boa tarde a todos
<jaime_> alguém me pode dar uma ajuda em português sobre uma ligação duma pen kanguru no kubuntu 9.10?
<yaramazgeyik> shadeslayer: devs?
<shadeslayer> yaramazgeyik: the game devs or on the forums...
<fujimitsu> !br | jaime_
<ubottu> jaime_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<shadeslayer> (devs are the developers
<jaime_> obrigado ubottu
<shadeslayer> yaramazgeyik: we dont officially support the game until its from the official ubuntu repos
<fujimitsu> there is a linux gamers forum somewhere
<fujimitsu> the guys with the mad penguin logo
<paulsomebody> People, I have installed Xen, could anyone tell me how to get it to work? I want to install XP as guest system.
<shadeslayer> paulsomebody: man xen?
<shadeslayer> never used zen... just guessing :P
<paulsomebody> shadeslayer: 'No manual entry for xen'.
<shadeslayer> paulsomebody: ok did you try installing : ubuntu-xen-desktop : it might contain some GUI or something
<paulsomebody> shadeslayer: I did so, but then my box refused to boot. It said 'fatal error, no screen found'.
<shadeslayer> :o
<paulsomebody> shadeslayer: And I booted the old kernel.
<paulsomebody> shadeslayer: As far as I understand Xen Hypervisor needs its own kernel.
<conley> Is it just me, or is there no longer an obvious graphical way to shutdown and restart?
<paulsomebody> conley: Just you.
<shadeslayer> paulsomebody: i absolutely positively dont know anything about xen
<shadeslayer> conley: press : ctrl+alt+Del
<conley> My options are logout, lock, switch user, sleep hibernate
<paulsomebody> shadeslayer: Absolutely positively thank you for attempting to help.
<conley> shadeslayer: I can manage without, I'm just very curious why I can't find a graphical way to do this
<shadeslayer> conley: i can logout/shutdown graphically
<jason__> whats up guys
<conley> shadeslayer: Are you on the newest version of karmic?
<paulsomebody> conley: They are at place by default, it's something with your box.
<paulsomebody> jason__: I can't find out how to use Xen.
<conley> Also, I installed the kubuntu package after a regular ubuntu install, would that change anything?
<shadeslayer> conley: yes,ill brb
<ToxinPowe> conley: this options are not avaible, in "ubuntu"+ kde, only in Kubuntu, AFAIK
<conley> paul somebody: It's a week old install, I've done very little customization
<jason__> paulsomebody - no idea man. I wasnt the guy who recommended xen. I have no idea what it even is. :P
<conley> ToxinPowe: Ah, really...
<ToxinPowe> conley: system settings, advances, session manager
<paulsomebody> jason__: Can you remember who was this guy? I am curious.
<ToxinPowe> take a lookç
<paulsomebody> jason__: Just joking.
<conley> ToxinPowe: "offer shutdown options" is already checked
<ToxinPowe> Default leave option: Turn off computer
<ToxinPowe> is a solution
<conley> :\ Tried that too
<ToxinPowe> ok
<conley> Oh well, it's not a big deal...I was just more curious if It was some sort of KDE decision or kubuntu, or what.
<conley> I was beginning to think that shutting down your computer was too old school for KDE.
<fujimitsu> my default settings on 9.10 have shutdown and restart on the 'leave' tab of kickoff
<ToxinPowe> conley: =)
<conley> ok, got to run, thanks people
<fujimitsu> he's bugged
<ToxinPowe> fujimitsu: he has ubuntu+kde, not KUBUNTU
<afzm> hi
<afzm> ho
<afzm> hi
<Wamphyri> shadeslayer_: any other solutions?
<shadeslayer_> for your HDD?
<Wamphyri> yeah
<shadeslayer_> Wamphyri: what was the name again?
<Wamphyri> 74g raptor
<shadeslayer_> Wamphyri: and did you try the alternate CD?
<Wamphyri> sata drive on /dev/sdb
<Wamphyri> shadeslayer_: ok need help on how to burn a copy of it when you have the live cd online avalable
<Wamphyri> online/only*
<PCdoc> m not able to play yoville game on facebook using latest firefox and adobe flash player 10
<shadeslayer_> Wamphyri: um you mean you have the ISO of the live CD right?
<Wamphyri> i have the iso on cd which i booted from
<Wamphyri> i also have the iso of the alternate cd
<shadeslayer_> Wamphyri: ah,do you have 2 CD drives then?
<Wamphyri> nope
<paulsomebody> shadeslayer_: Ha-ha I have just spent my time with Xen. It requires additional video card for hardware-accelerated DX.
<shadeslayer_> paulsomebody: ><
<paulsomebody> shadeslayer_: Laconic.
<shadeslayer_> eh
<Wamphyri> shadeslayer_: don't mean to make this difficult lol sorry
<shadeslayer_> Wamphyri: oh sorry didnt see your reply... im having a look at the mail :P
<Wamphyri> lol
<Wamphyri> shadeslayer_: no worries :p
<shadeslayer_> Wamphyri: hmm.. can the PC boot off a USB?
<Wamphyri> shadeslayer_: so the installer for ubuntu 9.10 doesn't have any command line options?
<Wamphyri> yeah i should be able to
<shadeslayer_> Wamphyri: im searching for that.. its only available in alternate till now
<Wamphyri> my phone has a 8g usb drive
<Wamphyri> .
<shadeslayer_> Wamphyri: ok what you can do is boot off a usb drive by creating one using the live CD and write the alternate CD using k3b or using dd
<shadeslayer_> Wamphyri: thats the best i can think off..
<val__> is there someone ?
<mostafa_> how can I open Pmagic.iso with usb-creator and then write it into the USB Disk?
<Taravel> when I run kubuntu in live session I can start the wireless card intalling proprietary drivers. I installed kubuntu with wubi and now I can't see that driver in the Hardware Drivers ( I can't see also nvidia drivers )
<val__> Use unetbootin
<val__> mostafa_ use unetbootin
<val__> and load the image
<mostafa_> val__: when I use that I got another problem
<val__> which one ?
<mostafa_> val__: when I write it with unetbootin
<Taravel> 4965AGN
<mostafa_> val__: It write the iso completely but when reboot it shows me a white screen
<mostafa_> val__: that just needs pressing Enter
<val__> and what happens after you press enter ?
<mostafa_> val__: and then it shows me to type the password that I never made that
<val__> have you test to write "toor" in the password ?
<val__> or "root"
<val__> ?
<mostafa_> val__: no
<val__> if you've got no password then your iso is either collapsed or you requier a password
<val__> find it out on the website you downloaded it
<val__> sorry im gonna eat now
<mostafa_> val__: my ISO is not collapsed
<mostafa_> cos when I write it in windows it is ok
<ikonia> shadeslayer_: I'm back if you want me ?
<shadeslayer_> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> shadeslayer_: how can I help ?
<val__> ok then google "pmagic password"
<val__> see you
<shadeslayer_> ikonia: i just PM'd you :)
<shadeslayer_> its kinda OT here and OT in kubuntu OT too :)
<Guest69520> ikonia: Just wanted to let you know that everything worked perfectly. Thanks for the help!
<ikonia> Guest69520: are you jonftle ?
<Guest69520> ikonia: I am, sorry, I had to restart to test
<jonftle> ikonia: perhaps you can help me with one other thing - I've added the LVM to fstab, and it mounts to a folder in my home directory on boot. But it seems as though my user account does not have write permissions - is there a way to change that?
<ikonia> jonftle: ahh perfect, sorry I missed you earlier, glad it's working
<ikonia> jonftle: sure, can you pastebin me the output of "ls -la $your_mount_point" please
<jonftle> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d446e3047
<jonftle> ikonia: looks like it only has rwx for root. can i chown it?
<ikonia> jonftle: ahhh it's owned by root, easy to change. "sudo chown -R jon:jon /$your_mount_point"
<jonftle> ikonia: sure, but will that be persistent when I reboot?
<ikonia> it sure will
<ikonia> jonftle: make sure your disk is mounted when you do that though
<ikonia> you want to change the permissions on the disk - not the mount point
<jonftle> ikonia: ok I ran sudo chown -R jon:jon /home/jon/Storage when the disk was mounted. that should work, no?
<ikonia> jonftle: perfect
<jonftle> ikonia: great, i now have rw access to the disk from my user account. Thanks again!
<ikonia> jonftle: welcome
<genii> Anyone have a thought on if it's best from Konsole to use kdesudo when starting something like gparted, or use gksu/gksudo instead, or does it even matter?
<shadeslayer_> genii: i usually use konsole... but sometimes kdesudo app in krunner works fine too
<shadeslayer_> i would prefer a konsole
<genii> shadeslayer_: The basic idea I want to get is... when starting a GTK app which requires admin rights... if I start it from in KDE's Konsole, should I use kdesudo? Or being a GTK app, even though in kde, should I use gksudo or such...
<genii> nvm, -devel spit back an answer :)
<shadeslayer_> genii: well since youre opening a gtk app in kde it uses kde's styling and some settings,the gui follows the qtcurve style,thus gtk apps should imo opened with kdesudo,in kde and gksu in gnome
 * genii slides Tm_T a coffee and a cookie
<shadeslayer_> hehe..
<shadeslayer_> genii: is it same answer?
<shadeslayer_> or is there something new?
<Wamphyri> there
<Wamphyri> shadeslayer_: figured a way :p
<psycoshot> hey. can anyone help me figure out if my CPU is 32 or 64 bit?
<psycoshot> its this: http://www.shopping.com/xPO-Sony-VAIO-PCV-RS510
<psycoshot> the CPU is a P4 2.80C
<shadeslayer> Wamphyri: cool whatcha do?
<Wamphyri> loaded the iso to my phone and moved it to my moms lapwarmer and burnt it there
<shadeslayer> lol
<chull> hi shadeslayer
<Wamphyri> now i'm dealing with my psycho X
<shadeslayer> chull: um hi?
<shadeslayer> Wamphyri: ah X..
<chull> how can i set up ftp from kubuntu 9.10?
<shadeslayer> !ftp | chull
<ubottu> chull: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Wamphyri> unfortunitly she uses our kids as pawns
<chull> Wamphyri, are you in the usa?
<Wamphyri> canada
<chull> Wamphyri, i've known of some father's rights groups up there.. can you google for father's rights your area?
<genii> <cough-cough> !ot
<Wamphyri> chull: no worries... i just let her do her tangients and record em
<Wamphyri> shadeslayer:  that list of ftp apps is missing ncftp :D
<Wamphyri> lol
<chull> can i find hidden files with command line kubuntu, like gFTP? i don't know the path
<Wamphyri> ls -lsa
<shadeslayer> chull: ls -la
<chull> ah ok
<Wamphyri> or what shadeslayer said :p
<chull> hehehe
<chull> Tesssa, ?
<chull> shadeslayer, Wamphyri .. the files (pictures) are many steps down in paths i don't know .. how can i search for that?
<Wamphyri> do you know what specifically your looking for?
<shadeslayer> chull: use -r
<Wamphyri> lol
<shadeslayer> chull: so its like : ls -lar | grep filename
<chull> a file name would be 100_4762
<shadeslayer> chull: so just interchange the filename with whatever you want
<Wamphyri> ls -lar | grep 100_4762
<chull> "no such file or directory"
<chull> actually it didn't even give me that.. just returned the prompt
<shadeslayer> chull: no file found then :P
<Wamphyri> try find / -name filename
<chull> ok Wamphyri
<shadeslayer> chull: if you have the time do : ls -lar / | grep filename
<chull> shadeslayer, it returned the prompt with the /
<shadeslayer> chull: eh,thats weird
<slow-motion> hi
<shadeslayer> anyways ive gtg
<chull> i guess it's trying to find it with find.. going through lots of 'Permission denied'
<snarkster> what do i use to make my computer talk from the command line?
<genii> snarkster: festvox installed, then look at http://festvox.org/docs/manual-1.4.3/festival_7.html
<Wamphyri> why would linux report my connection at 20% and windows reports 95%
<Wamphyri> wifi connections*
<paulsomebody> Wamphyri: Different algorithms?
<snarkster> thanx genii
<dodger> Wamphyri: wifi signal strength is a bit like black magic - you've got a signal strength in db, but there's no standard for displaying it
<paulsomebody> snarkster: You are always welcome.
<dodger> Wamphyri: since there's not physically a 100% strong signal
<snarkster> genii can you festvox to make kde speak instead of making noises?
<snarkster> paulsomebody howd that zen work for you?
<snarkster> um xen I mean
<paulsomebody> snarkster: No way. It needs a separate video card for every OS for full hardware acceleration.
<genii> snarkster: Sorry, not sure. I only used it before on a dedicated box with no desktop
<Wamphyri> dodger: i see the difference in my download speed as well
<genii> (for voicemail stuff)
<snarkster> oh
<Wamphyri> paulsomebody: only thing i could think of is how the device is loaded
<paulsomebody> snarkster: I decided that double boot is the least unpleasant thing about this all.
<snarkster> thats what I did
<snarkster> vista & kubuntu
<paulsomebody> snarkster: I have all my partition covered with ext3. How could I separate a piece of it for XP or 7?
<paulsomebody> snarkster: Is gpatred included in Kubuntu 9.04 live CD?
<snarkster> get the kde partition manager
<snarkster> its similar to gparted
<paulsomebody> snarkster: What is it? I mean, package name?
<snarkster> partitionmanager
<paulsomebody> snarkster: Too obvious to guess myself.
<paulsomebody> Okay, I'll give it a try.
<snarkster> see what you find
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> hello,   guys   paulsomebody  try
<paulsomebody> Moscow_Sindyshoo: What?
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> paulsomebody    you said you will try    and I agree
<Guinness_> Hi all.  I'm intending to install kubuntu in a 20gig partition (excluding /home).  Is 20gig sufficient 'slack' in general?
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> <Guinness_>   let do it
<dodger> Wamphyri: in a terminal, type 'iwconfig' and then return; somewhere in there it should tell you the bit rate in Mb/s, what's it saying?
<genii> !ru | Moscow_Sindyshoo
<ubottu> Moscow_Sindyshoo: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> ifconfig
<genii> Guinness_: 20 gigs should be plenty
<paulsomebody> Moscow_Sindyshoo: Ты говоришь хоть на каком-нибудь языке?
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> no
<Guinness_> genii: I'll give it a go =)  Thanks
<genii> Guinness_: np
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> <paulsomebody>  у меня не заходит на русскоязычный
<dodger> Guinness_: my system is 2 years old, has loads of different software and like 10 different kernels installed, and is 7.4G in size
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> #ubuntu-ru Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> Шо мне делать
<paulsomebody> Moscow_Sindyshoo: Зарегистрироваться и войти туда.
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> как региться
<paulsomebody> Moscow_Sindyshoo: Прочти справку в окошке сервера freenode, команда '/help register'.
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> freenode
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> вот хрень
<paulsomebody> Moscow_Sindyshoo: И русскоязычный аналог это #kubuntu-ru, а не #ubuntu-ru.
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> ладно   тут тоже не плохо
<paulsomebody> Moscow_Sindyshoo: Кроме того, что тебя выгонят, если будешь продолжать говорить на русском - да.
<Guinness_> dodger: my current installation is over a year old, so it's an upgrade too.  I'll give it a go, putting /home on another partition should give me plenty of room for multimedia, so it should be okay.  Just hope grub2 finds my other kernels / os.
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> ok
<snarkster> Guinness_: I use a 15 gig partition for my root, the rest for home and I have alot of crap. you room dude
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> paulsomebody    ну скажи что сделать  чтобы по-бустрому там зарегистрироваться
<genii> paulsomebody: Are you getting anywhere with helping them to figure out registering on Freenode yet?
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> on ubuntu-ru
<snarkster> you know I find it awesome how Im able to see these russian characters just fine, while I bet in windows Id get boxes
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> people    what I should to do to register in ubuntu-ru
<Guinness_> thanks guys, I'll give it a go.  Take care =)
<genii> Moscow_Sindyshoo: You just register your current irc name to freenode, then you can travel to #ubuntu-ru without problem after
<genii> !register | Moscow_Sindyshoo
<ubottu> Moscow_Sindyshoo: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
 * genii wishes there was a Russian version of !register
<paulsomebody> Moscow_Sindyshoo: Тебе же почти все объяснили. Напечатай /nick [желаемый ник].
<snarkster> see genii all you had to do was ask. LOL
<snarkster> You go paulsomebody.
<paulsomebody> snarkster: What?
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> aaaaaaaa
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> Am I madless?
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> ))
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> Moscow_sindyshoo #Ubuntu-ru Cannot send to channel so cannot change nicks
<paulsomebody> Moscow_Sindyshoo: Набери тут, потом зайди на канал там, что еще непонятно?
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> Что набрать?
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> я не регистрировался и на этом и на фриноде и всё само заходило
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> а на русский не заходит
<snarkster> was cheering you on paulsomebody
<paulsomebody> Moscow_Sindyshoo: Вау. '/register Moscow_Sindyshoo', вот это.
<paulsomebody> snarkster: He is a tough one.
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> [00:31] <-> nickserv> register xxx kpetrk@mail.ru
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> [00:31] [Notice] -NickServ- You are already logged in as Moscow_Sindyshoo.
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> [00:31] [Notice] -NickServ- You are already logged in as
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> [00:31] <-> nickserv> register xxx dgdsfgdsg@mail.ru
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> [00:33] [Error] register: Unknown command.
<paulsomebody> Moscow_Sindyshoo: Хм.
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> Xm
<paulsomebody> Moscow_Sindyshoo: Тогда войди туда, раз уже зарегистрирован.
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> куда?
<snarkster> maybe you should take this private?
<Moscow_Sindyshoo>  #ubuntu-ru  сюда хочу
<Moscow_Sindyshoo> тут все на русском
<paulsomebody> Moscow_Sindyshoo: На русский канал. И вообще, пиши ко мне в приват, а не в общий канал.
<snarkster> im guessing not getting any help in in the RU channel??
<snarkster> espeak give me errors and wont make a peep
<paulsomebody> snarkster: I did it!
<snarkster> yah
<snarkster> how do you switch back and forth so fast on your keyboard?
<paulsomebody> snarkster: Are you asking me? I use kkb switch and it's hotkeys. Shift + Space for English, Ctrl + Space for Russian.
<snarkster> nice
<Moscow_Sindyshoo>  /msg nickserv register xxx kpetrk7@mail.ru
<paulsomebody> It would be good if I manage to install kxneur.
<snarkster> kxneur??
<paulsomebody> Yes, it's obsolete, but works, unlike gxneur.
<paulsomebody> snarkster: Never run across it?
<snarkster> nah I only speak american
<snarkster> its cool to listne to russian tho
<snarkster> kinda sounds like your speaking backwards
<Moscowx> hello
<Moscowx> ))) I am registred
<snarkster> awesomeness
<snarkster> i got my server back up
<Moscowx> give me russian ubuntu chennel link!!!!!!!!!1
<Moscowx> paulsomebody   give me link on russian channel
<Moscowx> I register new name!
<Moscowx> paulsomebody   I wait!!  fast fast please
<Moscowx> I am waiting
<Moscowx> #ubuntu_ru
<Moscowx> #ru_ubuntu
<snarkster> #ubuntu-ru
<Moscowx> hello
<Moscowx> hello
<Moscowx> hello
<FloodBotK1> Moscowx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snarkster> dude do /join #ubuntu-ru
<Moscowx> thenks ))))))
<snarkster> yup
<paulsomebody_> Moscowx: Great, we are all happy.
<ilumi> does quassel can show chennel list?
<kriss3d> ilumi:  it can yes
<ilumi> kriss3d: how?
<kriss3d> in the left side.. click the servername.. in this case its called -Kubuntu IRC
<ilumi> kriss3d: ok, i see, thank you
<kittu> hey guys.. i have a great news to linux community... i got my "M$ Windows TAX" money back from dell after fighting for few days.. i am going to donate that money to kubuntu or KDE :)
<ToxinPowe> nice
<snarkster> nice
<paulsomebody_> kittu: How much was that? $5?
<kittu> its 25 bucks for vista :)
<paulsomebody_> kittu: Not as bad as I though, retail prices are low sometimes.
<ornok> HOLA
<snarkster> \0
<paulsomebody_> People, is there a way to install local packages except GDebi?
<ToxinPowe> sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<paulsomebody_> Thanks, but I have already solved the problem.
<cdc> hi
<paulsomebody_> cdc: Yes?
<cdc> any lady to talk to??
<PythonPup> Howdy.  I understand there is a way to go to the classic menus in kubuntu.  I am using 9.10 and I looked in the faq and I have not found the option.  Any suggestions on where to look?
<tobiasz> I there fellas
<paulsomebody_> cdc: This is Kubuntu support channel, not lady talk or something else/
<paulsomebody_> PythonPup: Classic menu?
<cdc> ah ok
<tobiasz> I just installed kubuntu-desktop and fonts are sooooo huuuugee it looks ridiculous
<tobiasz> only in kde I mean
<cdc> how do i join a normal channel??
<ToxinPowe> PythonPup: right click on menu, clasic style
<paulsomebody_> tobiasz: Configure them via settings.
<paulsomebody_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<paulsomebody_> cdc: Okay?
<cdc> ok
<tobiasz> paulsomebody_ I see kde for the first time but gonna try
<kriss3d> cdc:  whats a normal channel compared to this ?
<tobiasz> what version of kde does kubuntu-desktop install in 9.10?
<PythonPup> ToxinPowe, Thank you
<paulsomebody_>  tobiasz: Don't spoil your impression. 'System Settings > Appearance > Fonts'. I'll recommend installing 'ttf-droid' fonts package and setting DPI if none okay.
<ToxinPowe> tobiasz: alt+f2, type Fonts and enter
<paulsomebody_> tobiasz: 4.3.3 or something like that.
<ToxinPowe> paulsomebody_: I really like this font too =)
<tobiasz> paulsomebody_ thx :)
<tobiasz> ToxinPowe thx
<PythonPup> tobiasz, 4.3.2.  I just checked.
<tobiasz> PythonPup pretty cool :)
<PythonPup> I just installed kubuntu because I wanted to try kde 4.3.  I normally am a gnome user.  But, I want to give kde a chance.
<ToxinPowe> PythonPup: I'm in the same situation and 4.3 and 4.4 beta, are really nice, good luck =)
<thepro> Hello party people
<thepro> I have some problems with installing flash player
<thepro> Could any one help me?
<paulsomebody_> thepro: Okay.
<thepro> paulsomebody: I am trying to install flash player, but I can't get it to work
<thepro> paulthesomebody: I have googled for some time, but nothing seems to work
<thepro> paulthesomebody: how did you install it?
<ToxinPowe> install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ToxinPowe> it has flash and more
<thepro> I did try that, but
<thepro> I get stuck at the configuration
<paulsomebody_> thepro: Press 'Alt + F2', type 'Konsole', and inside it type 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras'.
<ilumi> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<thepro> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<thepro> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<thepro> That is what I get when I type that
<ToxinPowe> close your packet manager
<ilumi> does anyone know how to boot audio level, on max it's about 40% lower than in windows
<ilumi> boost
<thepro> I have no packet manager up
<thepro> All I have is this chat and my messenger client
<thepro> And the konsole
<thepro> I might as well try to relog before I do it
<thepro> brb
<paulsomebody_> ilumi: Configure Kmix.
<paulsomebody_> thepro: Close other package managers and try again.
<ilumi> paulsomebody_: i have it maxed out in kmix, it must be limited somewhere before kmix
<paulsomebody_> ilumi: No, just make more channels be shown.
<_zap_> is there a (k)ubuntu installlation cd/dvd/... that supports loop-aes out of the box?
<ilumi> paulsomebody_: which channels? i already have pcm, front and master
<paulsomebody_> ilumi: Configure them via the menu/
<thepro> Now my konsole tells me  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ToxinPowe> type it then =)
<thepro> Ohh true
<thepro> lol, didn't see that
<artyom> \list
<ilumi> paulsomebody_: what do you mean?
<artyom> sorry
<paulsomebody_> ilumi: Settings > Configure Channels, etc.
<thepro> When I did that I got E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<ilumi> paulsomebody_: i already have all the channels that i need. they are just not loud enough
<thepro> I tried typing the f install but it just gives me blank one
<paulsomebody_> ilumi: Then I don't know what is wrong,
<thepro> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<thepro>   sun-java6-jre: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-15-1) but it is not going to be installed or
<thepro>                           ia32-sun-java6-bin (= 6-15-1) but it is not going to be installed
<thepro>                  Recommends: gsfonts-x11 but it is not going to be installed
<thepro> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<FloodBotK1> thepro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chris_____> is kubuntu generally reliable?  Trying it out here, getting strange bugs - can't even run knetworkmanager
<chris_____> having a hard time getting my laptop connected to wireless, too
<thepro> Have you tried connecting it (non wireless) and installing the drivers?
<thepro> That worked for me when I used Mint atleast (gnome)
<ToxinPowe> thepro: apt-get -f install, do nothing?
<chris_____> hmm, plain vanilla ubuntu connects easily, that's what I'm concerned about.
<thepro> ToxinPowe: Well I tried typing it and I just got a new command line with no direction (if you understand)
<ToxinPowe> Are you using apt or aptitude?
<thepro> apt
<zewm> hello, is there a kubuntu testing i can change the apt sources to? kubuntu has all old programs and this kde and konqueror are buggy as
<ToxinPowe> try with aptitude and take a look to the options for fix
<thepro> Where in aptitude should I be looking?
<thepro> A lot to choose
<ToxinPowe> no no, aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<thepro> Ohh
<ToxinPowe> you have a previous problem with your dependencies
<baptistul> i cant install kubuntu 9.10
<baptistul> it stop at 80%
<thepro> It's installing atm (yay) let's hope it works
<baptistul> no.no work anymore
<thepro> Now I get to the package config, the grey "box" with all the text
<thepro> How do I get past it? Enter doesn't do anything
<ToxinPowe> Do you mean licence? scroll down and enter?
<baptistul> well,itt' s telling me that's a fatal eror
<thepro> I scrolled and and  pressed enter
<thepro> Nothing happens
<baptistul> something as "grub-apt"...?
<ToxinPowe> Can you send me a snapshot?
<thepro> Sure
<thepro> Sec
<thepro> How do I send it via the chat?
<ToxinPowe> what is your IRC client?
<thepro> Quassel
<Fanfare> !imagepaste
<Fanfare> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<novarg> Hi everyone. Help newbie please. I have installed and setted up kubuntu 9.10. Then i setted proxy from system settings - network settings. And now, when i no need proxy anymoreб i setted option to "connect directly to internet" but my kpackagekit still ignore it and still try to connet via proxy that not exist anymore. Maybe i can remove proxy somewhere in conf files?
<Fanfare> novarg: does sudo apt-get update also use proxy-settings?
<novarg> no it updating normally
<novarg> it is even in kpackagekit updating sources, but can't install any package (download actually)
<harolddong> I'm running kubuntu and my system just started hanging right after the networking icon in ksplash so I basically can't log into kde.  how do I disable the splash screen to see what is happening during login?   also what log files should I check out?
<yofel> novarg: bug 498356 maybe?
<ilumi> how can i make tasks on the task bar only show tasks from the selected desktop?
<yofel> novarg: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpackagekit/+bug/498356
<novarg> let me check, thanks
<yofel> ilumi: there is an option for that in the task manager settings
<novarg> yofel: seems like that :(
<Planetary> Hey everybody, I need help getting my wireless to connect. I know there is a bug. I have K 9.04 AMD64 that is upgraded to 9.10. I cant connect to encryped networks. How can I resolve this? would installing gnome desktop work?
<novarg> yofel: that info helped to restore kpackagekit. Thanks a lot ;)
<yofel> yw
<harolddong> can someone tell me how to disable ksplash?
<Pat_Benson> harolddong > I think you'll find the answer here http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3108764.0
<harolddong> thank you
<paulsomebody_> Is there anybody using Ksplice?
<mime> hello all. i just tied a new recipe in fvwm-crystall but cant find the diamond menu, any idea please? thnx
<K350> my system becamed very slow suddenly. How do I check what takes up so much cpu or what makes it slow?
<crimsun> htop, iostat, etc.
<mauri> help about fdisk.... partitio manager is not able to create ext3 and ntfs partitions on the same usb pendrive
<Planetary> I see networks but cant connect to encrypted routers. 9.10 amd64 BCM4311
<mauri> help about fdisk.... partitio manager is not able to create ext3 and ntfs partitions on the same usb pendrive
<Moscowx> heppy new year
<mauri>  partitio manager is not able to create ext3 and ntfs partitions on the same usb pendrive
#kubuntu 2009-12-31
<chris_____> happy new year?
<chris_____> mauri: have you tried fdisk and mkfs?
<mauri> chris_____: of course but im beginner... i dont know how to format MBR in order to have it clean
<adoniram> need help concerning searching in dolphin
<Moscowx> adoniram I listen to you
<adoniram> all searches die unexpectly with the following error: "the process for the nepomuksearch protocol died unexpectedly"
<adoniram> Moscowx thank you!
<Moscowx> dolphin is shit
<Moscowx> do not use it
<adoniram> i like it when it works
<adoniram> next question.  why can i not install skype from any repo?  (tried official skype repo and mediubuntu)
<poiuytrew> i have a problem with the mouse cursor... always uses the default theme after logout (kde4)
<tobiasz> hi there, what is the keyboard shortcut for minimalizing window?
<tobiasz> and closing
<tobiasz> alt+space shortcuts don't work in kde :(
<Moscowx> open door
<tobiasz> I always use them in gnome or windows
<Moscowx> use moyuse
<tobiasz> using mouse sucks
<Moscowx> ))
<tobiasz> slows things down
<tobiasz> I always use shortcuts
<Moscowx> alt+tab use
<tobiasz> never do things by mouse
<Moscowx> what is button space?
<Moscowx> my keyboard dave not one
<yofel> hm... keyboard shortcut for minimize...
<tobiasz> Moscowx like the biggest button on keyboard lol, I see you're goofing off
<yofel> lemme check if there is one
<tobiasz> in gnome and windows os-es you can alt+space then press i to minimalize
<Moscowx> BACKspace!!!!!!
<tobiasz> in windows you can alt+m
<Moscowx> is not SPACE
<tobiasz> lmao Moscowx
<Moscowx> FUCK
<Moscowx> NOBODY KNOW SPACE-FUCKING-SHIT BUTTON
<tsimpson> !language | Moscowx
<ubottu> Moscowx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Moscowx> INPUT YOUR BUTTON IN YOUR ASS
<yofel> tobiasz: there isn't one by default, but you can set one
<tobiasz> yofel funny thing :) I though such complete enviroment would have one by default, awesome thing I can set my own tho :)
<yofel> tobiasz: check in keyboard settings -> global keyboard shortcuts the shortcuts for kwin
<zewm> hey all
<philipp_> wie instailiere ich flash player auf kubuntu??
<zewm> philipp_, theres a open flash player ands then theres macromedias or whatever's one
<zewm> adobe sorry
<zewm> flashplugin-installer - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<zewm> flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<zewm> maybe i dreamt the open one :)
<philipp_> what is an altarnative? i want to look youtube
<zewm> yeah im trying to get that working too, everyone else has, but sound wont work
<AnthonyZbierajew> hi all
<zewm> in theory, the adobe one should just work
<zewm> it works here, but not the sound because i cant get sound going at all
<philipp_> how to instalation?
<Moscowx> good
<zewm> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<zewm> into Konsole
<philipp_> ????
<zewm> what program do u use to iunstall programs
<philipp_> arrrk
<philipp_> *ark
<zewm> well get into the add/remove programs tool you use
<zewm> search for flashplugin
<zewm> i dont know of any others, besides going to the Adobe site and dowjnload the i386 binary there
<zewm> for linux
<zewm> i dont really know what programme is used these days for packages, so i just use the shell
<philipp_> where i can get shell
<zewm> you just type terminal into the KStart button menu
<zewm> or konsole
<zewm> should pop an icon up..
<zewm> should say something like /home/yourname$
<zewm> o n a black window
<philipp_> bash: flashplugin: command not found
<dorkface> Hi all.  I am curious, is it possible to run a shell script from the command dialog (alt+f2), and if so, how?  I've set the permission on the script to "rwx" for the owner, so it shouldn't be a permission issue
<Moscowx> а?
<Riddell> dorkface: it'll run but it won't show the output (unless the script itself runs GUI items)
<dorkface> Riddell: ah, ok.  I was curious, because when I pressed enter, the window didn't disappear, so I didn't think the item executed
<Riddell> dorkface: better to run it from konsole
<dorkface> actually, I know it didn't work
<dorkface> because it was just a script that was designed to just start a program in wine from any directory
<semisided1> xterm -e "scriptname"
<semisided1> but the window might not stay open if the program exits
<semisided1> i just had a similar query
<semisided1> xterm -e "script;sleep 10"
<semisided1> if the script exits and window closes too fast
<sebastian> hey guys, i just installed kubuntu, and i use EATJ ati 4670 asus, but i cant activate the driver under hardware drivers, and i cant find anyother driver for it, how do i make my card work for games?
<sebastian> EAH*
<Guest86782> #ubuntu_ru
<raug> Anybody know spanish?
<raug> spanish? Español? Ayuda!!!!
<zewm> ci
<raug> q tal zewm como estas?
<zewm> no i mean thats the only word i know
<zewm> hahaha
<zewm> i was being a dork
<zewm> sorry
<raug> mmmmmmm jajjaaj
<raug> ok
<zewm> all the spanish words i know i dont know how to spell
<raug> i will try to speak in english
<zewm> use google language tools
<zewm> it might look a bit like broken english but we'll undersstand
<raug> do you can help me? with languaje D?
<zewm> im not sure what language D is?
<raug> the evolution of C++
<raug> www.digitalmars.com
<zewm> o siento, no sé de programaciónn
<zewm> lo siento*
<raug> ok jajaja
<raug> ntp=no te preocupes, dont worry
<zewm> #c++
<zewm> muchas personas en esa habitación
<zewm> room/channel
<raug> Do you know someone who knows programming in this chat?
<zewm> no lo siento, did you try #c++
<zewm> /join #c++
<raug> yes
<raug> but i want to learn D
<zewm> durmiendo todo el mundo?
<raug> asi parece
<raug> where are you from?
<zewm> australia
<zewm> and you?
<raug> México
<zewm> great, i'm going there in may
<raug> you are welcome
<raug> !!
<zewm> be my first time out of australia
<raug> OO, que Bien, Very Goog
<zewm> trying to learn the language, but its hard to spell words i know
<zewm> easier to say
<raug> yes
<raug> im trying to learn english too
<raug> je
<zewm> me encante el language, sounde sexe
<zewm> but hard for me to write/read
<zewm> i watch the spanish tv channels hehe
<raug> ¿enserio? really? my english teacher say the same
<zewm> with inglese subtitle
<raug> is a goo technique
<raug> how old are you?
<zewm> 25
<zewm> ¿y uste?
<raug> 22
<zewm> where in mehxico do you live
<raug> Chiapas, SanCristobal de las Casas
<zewm> i will look on map
<raug> ok
<zewm> encontro mapa
<zewm> belo paiis
<zewm> want to go there now
<zewm> i want to go all over the world one day
<raug> jjeje mexico has eveything
<zewm> but mehxico first
<zewm> everywhere i go excepot USA
<raug> why?
<zewm> dont think i can go there
<raug> but why
<zewm> penal registro
<raug> aa ok ok
<zewm> not bad...
<zewm> no prision time
<raug> creo que entiendo
<raug> and
<raug> what do you do?
<zewm> just when young, sold drogas to policia\
<raug> enserio?
<raug> really?
<zewm> just MDMA, no coca
<zewm> i had to pick up garbage
<zewm> as my sentence
<raug> how many time?
<zewm> hard to get prision time here, must be murder, violence or sex assault
<zewm> 60 hours
<zewm> also people who smuggle coca and herione into country =  prison
<raug> and was a good lesson?
<zewm> i think its good, better to be put in prison
<snarkster> anyone know how to test why I have no sound in java apps?
<zewm> better than prison i mean
<snarkster> I goto youtube no sound, but i can play music in amarok and hear it
<zewm> we all make mistake
<zewm> i will be very careful in mehico though
<zewm> snarkster, i have the same problemo
<zewm> everyone sleeping
<snarkster> what have you done to try to resolve it?
<raug> si eso espero, algunos o muchos turistas les gusta venir a mexico a hacer desastres
<zewm> everything lol
<dodger-afk> snarkster: youtube is all flash... there used to be a few issues surrounding flash and audio - are you running flash player 9  or 10?
<snarkster> like what?
<zewm> me comporto en Mehxico, respetar el derecho
<snarkster> dont know
<raug> ok amigo
<raug> hey i have to go
<dodger-afk> snarkster: running 9.10?
<zewm> turista muchos van a comprar la coca, se arriesgan a largo prision
<snarkster> yup
<zewm> adios amigo
<snarkster> so version 10
<raug> i hope to see you here
<raug> bye
<zewm> se han divertido mucho
<zewm> bye
<snarkster> any clue as to what to do to fix the sound problem
<zewm> mate ive tried everything hey.
<zewm> what sound card do u have
<zewm> type lspci -l into konsole
<dodger> snarkster: looking into it
<zewm> i mean lspci
<zewm> no -l
<zewm> i dont even have ANY sound on my linux
<snarkster> rs780 Azailia
<zewm> cant even play an MP3?  what is the commonly used sound driver/sound engine on kubuntu kde
<zewm> 0:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<zewm> thats mine
<zewm> the onboard sound
<dodger> snarkster: run alsamixer in a terminal; the top left corner should list your default sound card, is it using the right one?
<zewm>  Chip: Realtek ALC889A
<zewm> thats obviously wrong how do i change it
<snarkster> its using HDA ATI SB
<zewm> hallo amigo
<raug> hola denuevo
<dodger> snarkster: sounds like an integrated sound chip, are you on a laptop?
<snarkster> yes I am
<dodger> ok, in alsamixer, is the PCM bar unmuted and the volume turned up?
<zewm> how far up is safe
<zewm> and how do u tell if its unmuted?
<dodger> if it's muted, the two numbers in the bottom of the bar will turn to 'MM'
<zewm> thanks
<zewm> mine was right down
<zewm> i was using a different mixer, global something perhaps?
<zewm> something audio but anyway,
<snarkster> yes it is
<snarkster> the last time this happened I resintalled
<snarkster> I do not want that to happen.
<zewm> never reinstall on linux it can be fixed :P
<zewm> might take hours and hours in irc rooms and googling but it will ridse from the dead
<dodger> snarkster: do you have pulseaudio installed?
<zewm> does pulseaudio stop asla working
<snarkster> no i dont think i do
<dodger> it shouldn't, but on some systems people have issues with it
<zewm> i might try removing it
<zewm> how do u find out if alsa is the default
<snarkster> yes i have pulseaudio
<dodger> snarkster: are you on karmic 64bit or 32bit?
<snarkster> 32
<dodger> hmm
<snarkster> should i remove pulseaudio
<dodger> there's a number of suggestions out there, removing pulse is one of them
<dodger> alternatively, try opening pavucontrol and look into the playback tab while playing a youtube video
<snarkster> then its removed, but i dont remember installing it
<dodger> see if it's showing the flash player
<snarkster> i dont have pavucontrol
<dodger> it's in a separate package, you may have to install it
<dodger> sudo aptitude install pavucontrol
<snarkster> sudo aptitude install pavucontrol
<snarkster> duh wrong window
<zewm> damn   Please note that you should not have any sound drivers active when you want to use the ALSA drivers. If you have a kernel with sound drivers compiled in, you'll need a kernel recompilation    -- is that true
<zewm> unless installing kubuntu recompiles the kernel, i should have the normal kernel from the CD
<dodger> zewm: you shouldn't ever *have* to recompile the kernel yourself
<snarkster> ok so the meter moves when the youtbe video plays
<zewm> i used to back on deb 2.2 each release
<dodger> snarkster: good; there's a button that shows a sound device
<dodger> when you click on it, you should get a list of output devices
<dodger> make sure it's set to the correct output device
<dodger> for example, if your laptop has an hdmi port, it's possible that it'll try outputting via hdmi audio instead, and the hdmi audio will show up as a separate output device
<snarkster> well ive never used this
<snarkster> i dont know what im looking at here
<zewm> doesnt seem like u can control the output device
<snarkster> what tab do i look at
<snarkster> it is going to the hdmi output
<snarkster> how do i change that?
<dodger> in the playback tab
<snarkster> there is no button
<dodger> in the section where the vu meter for the flash player is
<dodger> to the left of the little speaker icon
<dodger> sec, i'll show you what it looks like here
<snarkster> i have a mute button on system sounds a mute button on alsa plug-in [firefox] alsa playback and a question mark button
<dodger> http://i50.tinypic.com/w165ba.jpg
<dodger> for me, it says 'internal audio analog surround 7.1'
<snarkster> there is no button there on mine
<dodger> if i click on that, i get a list of output devices
<zewm> wow.. mine wont even show amarok on the list
<snarkster> yah neather does min..
<dodger> snarkster: can you post a screenshot of yours?
<snarkster> I get a pidgen for a few sconds
<snarkster> i have to install that application
<snarkster> yah i got the shot how do i get it to you
<zewm> tinypic
<zewm> .com
<snarkster> http://tinypic.com/r/242a4if/6
<snarkster> now it doesnt show anything
<snarkster> this is just mind boggling
<zewm> least u have SOME sound man
<zewm> lol
<zewm> i have nothing
<snarkster> why do we have to turn to gnome shit to debug sound problems
<semisided1> ok, install gnome, kubutu and everything and i have had sound problems but removing pulse was never the solution
<semisided1> pavucontrol or whatever it is worked
<semisided1> jsut because gnome does not have a glassy look does not make it shit
<zewm> the newest kde is shit as well
<semisided1> i am using xfce right now
<semisided1> whatever, its not windows
<zewm> ive dist up'd mine and it still has problems with stuff dissapearing ojn the "taskbar"
<semisided1> so lets not go there
<zewm> widgets going missing and all this stuff
<zewm> i hate windows
<snarkster> my apologies
<zewm> at least kde3 worked tho
<zewm> :)
<snarkster> i have nothing aginst gnome
<zewm> cough gtk cough
<snarkster> just figured kde would have the same functions as gnome
<semisided1> i use xfce lately, sometimes wmaker, but rarely kde or gnome
<semisided1> haha
<semisided1> i think xfce is a gnome project though
<semisided1> dunno
<zewm> i use amiwm
<semisided1> i had a bit of a hiatus from linux
<semisided1> sadly
<snarkster> so far as it seems none of these apps do anything with the hardware
<semisided1> but i am back now
<zewm> same
<zewm> never used to have problems besides when debian testing broke for maybe a day
<semisided1> the reason for me was women
<semisided1> hahaha
<zewm> i became a drug addict
<zewm> lol
<semisided1> been tghere
<zewm> now im nerding it up again
<semisided1> my drug of choice is weed
<semisided1> but am off it now, but it is hard because it is accepted so much now
<zewm> i smoked that for five years, i quit for a girl, and when i quit is when i went psychotic lol
<semisided1> ya, my girl fed me weed to keep me happy
<zewm> everything was... too much to handle..
<semisided1> cover the issues
<zewm> its a bit like that eh, glad i stopped
<semisided1> man, i used to have programming jobs and now i have a crim record and cant get a job picking garbage
<semisided1> drugs ruin lives even weed
<semisided1> my brain does not work worth shit anymore
<semisided1> my own fault
<zewm> i got my records in another state so it doesnt matter
<zewm> a state that doesnt share info
<zewm> they wrent for weed tho, never got charged any time getting caught with that, they would let me keep it or be assholes and rub it into the ground with their feet
<zewm> lol
<semisided1> weed had nothing to do with my dumb violent ass getting charged
<zewm> my first attempt to sell a hard drug ever, i sold it to an undercover police... how funny is that
<semisided1> well, other than i t made me more unstable
<zewm> do u spin it with tobacco?
<zewm> did u rather
<semisided1> sometimes
<semisided1> depends on how it burned
<semisided1> if it was too dry or too wet i would
<zewm> yeah, i always used baccy
<zewm> it makes ripping a bong so much more addictive
<semisided1> the french people here in canada all mix with tabacco
<zewm> so when u quit u go thru weed and tobacco m withdrawl
<zewm> yeah same - in australia here
<zewm> flootenkerp, thats an awesome name
<zewm> :d
<zewm> :D
<flootenkerp> Thanks.
<zewm> love it
<flootenkerp> lol. Glad you like it.
<semisided1> i used to swear by slakware, then i switched to debian for a few years and i just picked up ubuntu a few months ago and i am happy with it
<semisided1> the main reason i use ubuntu is so that i can use what i might encounter out there in the world if i ever leave my own little relm
<semisided1> i dont like any of the package managers though, i just like apt-get, it rocks
<Bonster_> how u reload all the plasmoid? if it crashes
<zewm> ah wel;l; FUCK THIS
<zewm> im just going to fucking get an axe and smash everything
<zewm> im beyong pissed off now
<Bonster_> oh wow no1 here?
<semisided1> not really
<dedjaran> h
<dedjaran> anybody else having problems with desktop effects ant ati
<ilumi> !ownership
<ilumi> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ilumi> im trying to chown a folder and im getting a no such directory
<|sysop|> stupid question how to a get to the ati control panel in 9.10?
<|sysop|> reboot
<the-erm> Hi I downloaded a netbook .iso and I'm not sure how to get it onto a usb
<the-erm> do you have a url where there are instructions?
<Guest74166> hallo, gut morning /test
<Guest74166> sorry only short...
<Guest74166> did anyone now a Graphikprogramm to show the Numbers of Color that i need for joomla?
<Guest60127> sorry goog bye
<fel7pe> j
<fel7pe> h
<subito> hi, how can i sync my clock?
<petsounds> subito, just set your time zone
<subito> petsounds: it was set but i got offline a few days and each time i booted on windows and came back the clock was going back one hour; then i was told to use ntpdate and now it's ok
<petsounds> subito, sorry no idea but did you check your cmos battery?
<subito> petsounds: cmos battery?
<petsounds> subito, http://ramanathan.files.wordpress.com/2007/01/cmos_battery1.jpg
<subito> petsounds: no i haven't
<petsounds> subito, if it's old or more than 2 years you should replace the battery.
<subito> petsounds: no it's less than one year and i had this problem early when booting on windows and coming back to ubuntu
<petsounds> subito, sorry mate, no idea, never had that problem before but keep asking, somebody else will know the answer :)
<dodger> subito: it sounds like windows is interpreting the hardware clock's time differently, thinks it's wrong, and then sets it when it gets a time from a time server
<dodger> then when you go back to linux, it reads the time from the hardware clock and is an hour short because it interprets the value differently
<subito> petsounds: thanks
<subito> dodger: maybe :)
<FireCrotch> subito: I believe there's a registry setting in windows that you can set to force windows to use UTC
<PCdoc> hi
<subito> FireCrotch: ok thanks
<dodger> subito: to make kde get time from an ntp server, click on your clock in kde, go to time & date settings, NTP, and check 'set time and date automatically'
<PCdoc> I Just downloaded the i386 version of kubuntu 9.10 and burned it to the cd. When I try to boot from LIVE cd to try the kubuntu version.. it sends me to the command prompt after a while.
<PCdoc> can anyone help me why is this happening?
<dodger> PCDoc: sounds like maybe the driver for your graphics card isn't working off the live cd - what kind of video card do you have?
<PCdoc> I have onboard Via chipset drivers ... m using AMD Sempron processor
<PCdoc> on MSI motherboard
<PCdoc> I am right now on ubuntu 9.10 .. insstalled and its working since 2-3months
<PCdoc> and I had also used the Live cd and tested ubuntu without having any problems
<PCdoc> on the same machine
<dodger> odd... when you type 'startx' from the terminal, you should get an error message, maybe that'll help?
<dodger> the drivers should be the same between ubuntu and kubuntu, if i'm not mistaken
<PCdoc> the terminal ... u mean the kubuntu live cd one?
<petsounds> !md5 > PCdoc
<dodger> yeah
<ubottu> PCdoc, please see my private message
<PCdoc> > petsounds, I have already done that
<PCdoc> and its ok
<PCdoc> i have the correct md5 hash
<PCdoc> ok dodger, then I have to check the way u r saying by typing startx .. to start x server.. !! I'll return coz for this i need to reboot the system
<PCdoc> BRB
<subito> dodger: thanks, but why can't i casse "time & date" from my clock widget on the bottom right? i had to access it from system settings
<dodger> subito: not sure - things may have changed, i'm running the 4.4 beta
<subito> dodger-afk: i should update too
<subito> how could i upgrade to kde 4.4 beta 2 with apt-get?
<shadeslayer_> subito: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer_> subito: you need to add the PPA though
<subito> shadeslayer_: that one? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/ppa
<shadeslayer_> subito: nope the one on kubuntu.org
<subito> shadeslayer_: ok thanks; what would happen if i did sudo apt-get upgrade instead of dist-upgrade?
<subito> and why is it said to install kubuntu-desktop afterwards? is that for those who don't have it?
<shadeslayer_> subito: it would just keep back some important packages
<shadeslayer_> and your system might break
<shadeslayer_> it says to install kubuntu desktop later so that all packages are installed and something isnt left out
<subito> yes,  190 not upgraded :d
<subito> shadeslayer_: ok thanks
<shadeslayer_> subito: no problem
<fujimitsu> cant find anythng on google about what causes konqueror not to work with playlist.com
<PCdoc> I Just downloaded the i386 version of kubuntu 9.10 and burned it to the cd. When I try to boot from LIVE cd to try the kubuntu version.. it sends me to the command prompt after a while.
<fujimitsu> did you check md5sum before burning it...
<PCdoc> yes.. it was correct
<PCdoc> also if i reboot to try again from the cd it takes me to the GUI.. with blue background and the hard disk and one spanner icon appear
<PCdoc> but then the screen starts blinking
<PCdoc> on the command prompt if i type startx i m taken to the same GUI and the same blinking thing happens
<fujimitsu> have you tried any other live cd or burned another copy..?
<PCdoc> I m logged in on ubuntu 9.10 right now .. and I have also tried the ubuntu live cd before and it had no problems
<PCdoc> i've been running ubuntu past 2-3 months
<PCdoc> I burnt this kubuntu cd twice to check if there is no problem with the previous cd i burnt
<PCdoc> but on both the cds the same problem occuring
<fujimitsu> i've had issues with live cds as well.. it might be hardware conflict
<PCdoc> but i guess the drivers used by ubuntu are same as of kubuntu ??
<fujimitsu> try the alternate-cd
<PCdoc> if ubuntu live cd and the installation is runnung without any problems
<fujimitsu> its a text installer but it might work when gui doesnt
<PCdoc> i read about alternate-cd, i think it doesnt have the live cd.. ??
<PCdoc> but has a text installer
<fujimitsu> well.. thats my 2 cents; am off to check if chromium does a better job than konqueror here
<PCdoc> i used windows xp sp2 Nero burner to burn cds
<fujimitsu> and iso is an iso.. but you might want to try k3b, think there is a windows version too
<PCdoc> anyone there to help me with?
<jaycakep> search
<subito> i upgraded to kde 4.4 and now vuze says it's firewalled
<shadeslayer> subito: would you like to completely turn off the firewall?
<subito> shadeslayer: i don't know, is that a new feature of kde 4.4?
<shadeslayer> subito: no.. ill give you a command to turn off ufw
<subito> shadeslayer: but why is it 'on' now?
<subito> i'll restart konveration it's taking 100% cpu
<subito> it's still taking 100%; that's the moment when you regret having upgraded
<shadeslayer> subito: hehe... i use irssi
<subito> shadeslayer: do i uninstall ufw? is that recommended?
<shadeslayer> subito: no thats not good
<shadeslayer> subito: just do : sudo ufw disable
<subito> shadeslayer: now it's stopped and disabled on system startup? is that recommended? :o
<shadeslayer> subito: yes its perfectly fine not to have a firewall
<shadeslayer> subito: now just restart vuze
<shadeslayer> !iptables | subito
<ubottu> subito: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<subito> shadeslayer: it has built-in capabilities but we just turned them off
<shadeslayer> subito: incase you want to use the firewall
<shadeslayer> subito: yes
<shadeslayer> subito: they can be turned off or on,just like any service
<shadeslayer> subito: ive gtg,cya later :)
<alokito> is there a window transparency plugin in kwin like compiz?
<alokito> like in compiz, I can make a window transparent by Alt+Mouse Scroll
<alokito> anyone there?
<paulsomebody__> alokito: Be patient. Yes there is.
<alokito> paulsomebody__, okay, waiting....
<paulsomebody__> alokito: You could configure that in 'Windows Behaviour'.
<alokito> checking
<paulsomebody__> alokito: Window Behaviour > Window Actions > Modifier Key, Mouse Wheel
<alokito> paulsomebody__, yup, got it
<alokito> thanks :D
<paulsomebody__> alokito: You are welcome.
<leo> in the grub menu there are a entry called server mode, but it doesn't run why?
<leo> it is installed by default
<Bernardo> hi guys
<Bernardo> I am having some strange behaviours in kubuntu 9.10 after a crash
<Bernardo> The first I solved - knetworkmanager always showed "network disabled", I installed nm-applet and enabled the network there
<Bernardo> the second is that now it always hangs kwin/x when resuming
<Bernardo> only magiq-k kills x and lets me login again
<Bernardo> this is a gma500, but I had it fine tuned (and still is, I can watch 1280p videos using vaapi), but I admit it might be less supported... :)
<Bernardo> any idea on how to start debugging the hanging problem? Xorg.0.log.old and /var/log/messages don't have anything significant
<Bernardo> other than the SAK
<_2> i have a cdrom.iso in my home that i would like konqueror to be able to browse.  is there a kio or file:// protocal that can handle that or do i have to loop mount it each time?
<modar> hi
<modar> what is the best programming language for linux?
<maco> thre is no best
<maco> however an *easy* language to pick up if you're new is probably python
<_2> bash
<maco> it has bindings for both gtk/gnome and qt/kde
<maco> now, if my linux you literally mean the kernel, then the only answer is C
<maco> (well a few assembly languages too, but...we'll ignore those)
<modar> bash?? is it emmbeded or i have to install it?
<maco> bash is the shell
<maco> a bash script is like a batch file on windows, if you're familiar with that
<maco> (.bat)
<modar> i am c# programmer but at windows >>>can i do it at linux?
<maco> sure, use mono
<maco> its a foss implementation of the CLR so you can keep using your C# skills instead of having to relearn
<modar> thank you.
<Icari|mac> does anyone here have expirence with a broadcom wireless card?
<eviljoker> hi, is there someone who has programming with javascript plasmoid? I've copied the kde example but it doesn't work...
<marcos> oi
<marcos> tem alguem ai ?
<PCdoc> I Just downloaded the i386 version of kubuntu 9.10 and burned it to the cd. When I try to boot from LIVE cd to try the kubuntu version.. it sends me to the command prompt after a while.
<PCdoc> and if I reboot, it loads the GUI but the GUI screen keeps on blinking at startup
<PCdoc> and continues or hangs
<PCdoc> is any one there to help ?
<subitoo> PCdoc: why not try the alternate cd?
<PCdoc> subitoo: i asked this same question around 2hrs ago and some one sujjested me this to try alternate cd!! but I read on the kubuntu website that the alternate cd does not have the live cd version and  has a text based installer
<PCdoc> i want to try kubuntu before installng it
<PCdoc> right now i m on ubuntu 9.10
<PCdoc> using ubuntu since around 2months
<mostafa_> how can I create an ISO file from the local hard disk files?
<PCdoc> mostafa: use cd burning software like Nero
<PCdoc> of windows xp
<PCdoc> in*
<subitoo> PCdoc: you could try intalling kde; and then if you don't like it, uninstall it?
<PCdoc> subitoo: if i install kde and i dun like it will i be able to get back to my ubuntu with everythng unchanged?
<PCdoc> i dun wanna install ubuntu all over again
<subitoo> PCdoc: i don't think that there will be a problem. you just have to install kubuntu-desktop
<PCdoc> from synaptic manager?
<alexander_> no install ubuntu-desktop
<alexander_> yes
<alexander_> with synaptic
<PCdoc> ubuntu i m already on
<alexander_> ah ok
<alexander_> athen kubuntu-desktop
<alexander_> hen you have kde
<alexander_> and on login you can change if you ant to start gnome or kde
<subitoo> PCdoc: you can also type 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' on a terminal
<PCdoc> I have tried then... when i choose KDE it tries to log me in and immidiately logs me out
<alexander_> hmmm
<subitoo> PCdoc: what does the terminal say when you type 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'?
<Klanticus> hello.. may someone help me changing the screen resolution?
<Icari|mac> does anyone here have expirence with a broadcom wireless card?
<PCdoc> Reading package lists... Done
<PCdoc> Building dependency tree
<PCdoc> Reading state information... Done
<PCdoc> kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<PCdoc> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 182 not upgraded.
<FloodBotK1> PCdoc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<subitoo> should he type 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<PCdoc> i typed sudo apt-get dist-upgrade kubuntu-desktop
<PCdoc> it gave me a huge list of archives to be downloaded
<PCdoc> Need to get 163MB of archives.
<PCdoc> asking me for yes or no
<Icari|mac> i am trying to get a broadcom wireless card to connect to my wireless network, it can see the network but not connect even with the correct password using knetworkmanager, any ideas?
<subitoo> you should ask for someone else to know if you can enter yes :p
<PCdoc> 163MB is too much.. i have 256kbps net speed
<PCdoc> will take time to download
<Klanticus> may anyone help me changing the screen resolution in KDE?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<subitoo> the maximum resolution i have is 1366*768, is there a way to increase that?
<micz> hello new to this if i am here hello??
<Oreaoxx> hey,plz anyone help me!
<micz> hello
<micz> dunno about help everyone are away or asleep
<micz> loadsa names but they busy or asleep
<micz> what is your problem may be able to help ya??
<Oreaoxx> <micz> do u know how to install update??
<micz> 1386 or amd 64
<Oreaoxx> 1386
<micz> put the disc in and do via update in ultamatix
<micz> do you have ultamatix
<Oreaoxx> no
<micz> you have just the old version 1386 desktop an not ultimate edition
<Oreaoxx> im use kubuntu 9.10
<micz> if you are using it u have karmic koala
<micz> v9.10
<Oreaoxx> its mean k.d
<Oreaoxx> KDE
<micz> yes in the toolbar near to spkr icon
<micz> do you have yrkk or yark looks like newspaper
<Oreaoxx> klipper
<micz> icon flash red with left click and refresh
<micz> no not klipper
<Oreaoxx> how we get it
<micz> listen you have system menu in kde yes
<micz> via synaptic
<micz> u have synaptic or kpackage
<Oreaoxx> i have kpakage kit
<micz> if not install via root shell apt-get install kpackage after first running apt-get update
<micz> diffrent
<Oreaoxx> in terminal
<micz> i think is for .deb packages
<micz> no worries you have system menu
<Oreaoxx> tar.bz2        --its extention
<micz> yes listen sorry try kpackagekit
<Oreaoxx> ok
<micz> click settings in kpackage kit and there if you have the cd or dvd straight tick button
<micz> i would try but i only updated yesterday and today woken up to find my isp has cutted me off
<micz> ashholesss
<Oreaoxx> oh
<micz> hahaha but as i am linux they cannot turn me off
<micz> ahhhh the benefits of being not dim winnows
<Oreaoxx> i want to update ktorrent
<Oreaoxx> i have update files
<micz> so update it via synaptic to see versions
<micz> do u have synaptic or get a root shell up n type pass in there put "apt-get update"
<micz> then type "apt-get install synaptic"
<micz> copy that omit "
<Oreaoxx> im new user kubuntu
<Oreaoxx> where is synaptic??
<Oreaoxx> in application
<Klanticus> may anyone help me changing the screen resolution in KDE?
<xorred> need urgent help - vlc sparks on mp3s (and every sound whatsoever) - can't fix in any way and NY party is tonight!!!!!!!
<Oreaoxx> micz-- hey
<Oreaoxx> <micz> ???????????????????????
<Oreaoxx> <micz> wt happen u
<Oreaoxx> wotan> do u know how to install update
<paulsomebody_> xorred: What is the purpose of using VLC? Use audio player such as Amarok instead.
<paulsomebody_> Oreaoxx: Don't scream. What's your problem?
<froud> anyone got a lenovo y710 and found the dvd is not identified when installing 9.10
<xorred> VLC has 200% volume option
<xorred> Amarok doesn't have the option to preamp
<Oreaoxx> paulsomebody>> i want to install update file
<paulsomebody_> xorred: Okay. Try launching it with 'in terminal' option. What errors are displayed?
<xorred> I tried even with strace option, no errors
<xorred> just sparking sound all over
<paulsomebody_> Oreaoxx: An update?
<Oreaoxx> ya
<paulsomebody_> xorred: Sparking? Can't understand you.
<Oreaoxx> ktorrnts update file
<xorred> it is... distorted
<xorred> any other player works
<xorred> just not vlc
<paulsomebody_> Oreaoxx: Open KPackageKit and update, what is the problem? If you are seeking Synaptic, it isn't installed by default.
<xorred> I tried apt-get --purge removing, doesn't help
<xorred> tried changing to alsa, pulseaudio, oss - same
<paulsomebody_> xorred: Everywhere or just VLC?
<xorred> only vlc
<xorred> tried removing all vlc related plugins, etc - same
<xorred> I can't imagine what is going on
<xorred> was ok few days ago
<paulsomebody_> xorred: Re-install VLC? Check it's settings?
<xorred> no, reinstalled
<Oreaoxx> im new user , where is Synaptic place
<xorred> I even reset all settings to default
<xorred> paulsomebody_: it's something so weird I can't imagine where to look at already
<jimmy_> you use kubuntu?
<paulsomebody_> Oreaoxx: I told you, it isn't installed by default, use KPackageKit.
<Oreaoxx> oh
<jimmy_> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<jimmy_> use this order to install
<paulsomebody_> xorred: Hmm. What audio output does it use?
<xorred> now - pulseaudio
<xorred> but it's the same with all - alsa, etc
 * froud thinks KpackageKit was a bad choice for default package manager
<jimmy_> agree
<paulsomebody> froud: Sufficient for most operations, but indeed buggy.
<jimmy_> how to reset kubuntu?
<jimmy_> i don't reinstall it
<paulsomebody> xorred: I don't know now. Google search? Maybe you should try specific help channel, like #vlc?
<jimmy_> oh,ok
<paulsomebody> xorred: I meant #vlc .
<xorred> no #vlc
<xorred> and I googled a lot...
<paulsomebody> xorred: Oops, indeed no such a channel.
<Oreaoxx> jimmy> synaptic is not install and install it now
<jimmy_> kubuntu no install synaptic default
<Oreaoxx> yes
<paulsomebody> xorred: Try looking at their site. http://www.videolan.org/support/
<Klanticus> is there any way to prevent the network manager from messing with a specific interface?
<paulsomebody> Klanticus: Specific interface?
<jimmy_> what's?
<Klanticus> paulsomebody: yes.. I don't want it to control just eth0. The other's are ok
<Oreaoxx> installing now
<paulsomebody> Klanticus: Dy defaults it uses everything it finds, what is the problem?
<Oreaoxx> <jimmy> im trying to send private massage
<jimmy_> private massage?
<thocz> I have migrated from 6 LTS to 9.10, but now KDE Desktop appears always when rebooting with giant text
<Klanticus> paulsomebody: eth0 has a manual confg with 5 ip adresses, but I didn't manage to do this from the applet. Also, looks like that config is only applied after the user logs in
<paulsomebody> Klanticus: Then I can't help you.
<jimmy_> i think i have to reinstall system,i install too many software,it's to slow.....
<Klanticus> paulsomebody: is there any way to disable it, so I manual config all the interfaces?
<Oreaoxx> jimmy: now 68% compleat
<paulsomebody> jimmy_: There is no need to reinstall system, what about uninstalling software?
<paulsomebody> Klanticus: I think there is, try to google.
<jimmy_> ok
<thocz> I cannot install Gnome Desktop because it says I need fast-user-switch-applet but is not installable, any idea please?
<Oreaoxx> jimmy: its install compleat
<Oreaoxx> jimmy:whats next step??
<jimmy_> <paulsomebody> i'm a new user,ubuntu will uninstall software clear?
<paulsomebody> jimmy_: Yes, it will.
<Oreaoxx> Oreaoxx: .
<paulsomebody> jimmy_: Depending what you think to be clean.
<jimmy_> <Oreaoxx> now you will find synaptic at system menu
<jimmy_> oh
<Oreaoxx> jimmy:ok
<jimmy_> are you find it?
<Oreaoxx> jimmy: yes
<Oreaoxx> jimmy: then??
<jimmy_> then?what do you want to do
<Oreaoxx> i want to update my ktorrent program
<paulsomebody> Oreaoxx: Then update it, what is the problem?
<jimmy_> i don't know,maybe you can install a new version of ktorrent
<Oreaoxx> paulsomebody: i trying now!
<paulsomebody> Oreaoxx: Okay, what is the matter of informing us all about it? Is something going wrong?
<jimmy_> the version of your ktorrent is low?
<Oreaoxx> jimmy: yes
<chris_> holla
<jimmy_> what's the version of your ubuntu
<Oreaoxx> jimmy: 9.10
<jimmy_> Oreaoxx:it's the Latest
<jimmy_> do you find new version ?
<Oreaoxx> jimmy: im using kubuntu
<Oreaoxx> KDE
<jimmy_> me too
<jimmy_> i know
<Oreaoxx> jimmy: i found ktorrent new ver.
<Oreaoxx> jimmy: i want to install it
<paulsomebody> Is there a point in keeping a 8.6 GiB swap partition when I have 3 GiB of RAM? That size was chosen by  Kubuntu installer.
<jimmy_> you can download then install
<Klanticus> How do I change the screen resolution? the kde configuration utility don't let me go any higher than 800x600
<lukefeil> Klanticus: tri Rand
<lukefeil> *RandR
<Oreaoxx> jimmy: i download it but i cant install it
<jimmy_> oh?what's happen
<Klanticus> lukefeil: lukefeil typing xrandr at the console give me a list of resolutions. 800x600 is the highest one
<lukefeil> Klanticus: modify xorg.conf?
<Oreaoxx> jimmy:ktorrent-3.3.2.tar.bz2     --its file name
<jimmy_> then?
<Klanticus> lukefeil: doensn't ubuntu overwrite it at boot time?
<lukefeil> Klanticus: good question...
<jimmy_> Oreaoxx:find order to unzip it
<Oreaoxx> jimmy: click on file its open  Archiving
<Klanticus> lukefeil: I can set it to a better resolution using the nvidia-settings, but when I reboot, it's back to 800x600 :/
<Oreaoxx> jimmy: extract here
<lukefeil> Klanticus: try to open nvidia-settings as sudo
<Oreaoxx> jimmy: ok extracted
<Oreaoxx> jimmy: then
<Klanticus> lukefeil: already tried this. When I click to save to the xorg.conf, it dies
<Klanticus> lukefeil: said it can't parse the file
<Oreaoxx> jimmy: ????????????
<Oreaoxx> paulsomebody: hey,
<Oreaoxx> paulsomebody: u can help me???
<leo> my deluge is very slow, some solutions?
<paulsomebody_> leo: Deluge itself or downloads?
<micz> have you ran ur localhost server
<leo> downloadas
<aruquest> hello
<aruquest> anyone from malaysia in de channel
<paulsomebody_> aruquest: This is Kubuntu, not geopolitical help.
<aruquest> sorry dude, din mean that
<aruquest> just gettin started
<aruquest> i'd love to chat wit anyone
<paulsomebody_> Then please go to the #kubuntu-offtopic
<semisided1> i am using quassel irc and i can not figure out how to get a channel list when i type / list i get no response
<semisided1> i figured it out, have to be on server node, not a channel when you type /list
<Captain_Haddock> when I kill an application which is using too much memory, can I get a log or dump that might help in find out why it was using so much memory?
<jason_> gmorning guys
 * genii makes more coffee
<jason_> got a question - is knetwork manager in the repos? I want to try out wicd (which auto uninstalls network manager) so I want to know where to grab knetwork manager if I want to revert back.
<EagleScreen> jason_: it is easy, installing package: plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<jason_> ah okay. I was looking in kpackagekit thinking it was in the repos or something
<BluesKaj> jason_, it's in the repos as network-manager
<jason_> ah
<jason_> that pesky dash
<BluesKaj> and the plasma widget too
<jason_> good deal
<jason_> if I wasnt imaging a ton of pcs right now I'd give it a shot now
<jason_> last I used wicd I remember it randomly disconnecting my wireless every few minutes or so
<jason_> but I want to give it another shot. It was extremely useful for me at work. Helped me manage positioning of different access points with the same SSID easy.
<jason_> has anybody here used wicd?
<BluesKaj> jason_, I'm using wicd on our laptop and it's working well, no disconnect problems at all.
<EagleScreen> I used wicd, I didn't like it
<jason_> blueskaj - have you used wicd with kubuntu for a while now?
<jason_> eaglescreen - was you not liking it in regard to personal preference or actual useability issues you had with it?
<BluesKaj> yes, about 6months
<EagleScreen> jason_: it didn't work well for me
<jason_> eaglescreen - you had connectivity issues with it?
<EagleScreen> yes
<BluesKaj> wicd provides wpa2 , wheres the network-manager only gives the wep option
<jason_> but knetwork manager works fine for you?
<jason_> network manager has wpa2
<jason_> we have wpa2 on our one network at the middle school and I use it fine there
<BluesKaj> odd, I couldn't find it
<jason_> I think its a drop down option
<jason_> but I think you're right - WEP is default unless you hit that box to bring up the othe roptions
<BluesKaj> yeah, the drop down only has wep encryption
<jason_> Ive got 5 options
<BluesKaj> and a totally insecure
<jason_> WEP, WPA personal/enterprise, WPA2 persona/enterprise, LEAP, and none
<BluesKaj> well, wicd does the job for me
<jason_> good stuff
<jason_> I like the interface of wicd. Its 100% more useful than network manager. I cant remember why I left it though. I thought I remember it just dropping me off connections randomly.
<BluesKaj> jason , somtimes cranking up your router power output helps
<jason_> blueskaj - I cant "crank up router power" on our main wifi network like that though
<BluesKaj> broadcast/reception
<jason_> I had full signal
<BluesKaj> ok
<jason_> I had an access point right above my head
<EagleScreen> jason_: having problems to connect under WPA?
<BluesKaj> bummer
<jason_> eaglescreen - when I was running WICD I was on a WPA2 network and I remember running into issues related to connections dropping off.
<jason_> I'd be fine, working, on here typing to people, whatever, and blam it would say "activating..." for my wifi.
<jason_> yet network manager never did that
<jason_> but wicd is sooooooooo nice cause it gave me the signal strength of each individual access point in the area, so I could tell where I needed to add more APs or reposition them.
<jason_> And so far I havent found an application that shows me individual access points like that except wicd.
<EagleScreen> jason_: you hasve to try other knetworkmanager versions
<Snarkfish> Good Morning
<jason_> eaglescreen - for what? showing me different PAs?
<jason_> whats up snark
<Snarkfish> Im having a problem with the system-settings samba module. it doesnt open
<jason_> system-config-samba?
<Snarkfish> Im in 9.04 as 9.10 eats my server
<BluesKaj> jason_, how long ago did you use wicd ?
<jason_> blueskaj - about 6 weeks ago
<jason_> yeah man. 9.10. :( :(
<jason_> runs great on my laptop, failed on the other 4 desktops I tried to put it on
<BluesKaj> hmm
<BluesKaj> yeah, wicd is flaky with ralink , that could be part of the prob\
<jason_> ralink?
<Snarkfish> you know open system-settings goto advanced there is a smaba module. i click it and nothing happens
<jason_> snark - youre on kubuntu right?
<jason_> cause Ive only seen that module on fedora's KDE
<Snarkfish> yes
<jason_> how do I add it to kubuntu??
<EagleScreen> jason_: are you using Kubuntu karmic?
<Snarkfish> I have no idea. also when i goto share setting in properties i get the password screen but nothing happens
<jason_> on this laptop yes
<jason_> snarkfish - so that module came preinstalled?
<Snarkfish> No Karmic hates this machine. Its jaunty
<Snarkfish> 9.04
<jason_> whaaat
<jason_> I want that module :(
<jason_> then I can see if it bombs out on me
<BluesKaj> !ralink
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jason_> yeah but, what IS ralink? I just never heard of it.
<EagleScreen> jason_: KDE networkmanager wodget never worked for WAP in jaunty
<Snarkfish> ralink is a network driver or card.
<jason_> eaglescreen - are you sure about that? I only put karmic on this laptop about a month ago, and I never had wifi issuess with WPA2 and knetwork manager prior...
<jason_> I never had wifi issues PERIOD exept me wanting to see individual APs in the area
<jason_> which btw snark do you know of a tool that does that?
<BluesKaj> it's a network card chipset I believe ..not sure , but there many cards from different companies that use it
<jason_> ah I see
<jason_> (btw Im still looking for that samba module, when I install it Ill let you know if it works for me)
<BluesKaj> I have belkin usb that uses the rt series driver (ralink) and newest wicd doesn't work with it
<Snarkfish> i just use knetworkmanager to see other AP's
<EagleScreen> jason_: I never could to connect to a WPA in Jaunty using KDE widget for networkmanager
<Snarkfish> any of you in here good with samba??
<jason_> snarkfish - whats the issue exactly?
<jason_> (Im at work so excuse slow responses)
<Snarkfish> just making sure Im doing it right..
<BluesKaj> rather than run more cat5/6 cable in the house , apita btw,I opted for the belkin , which worked fine on jaunty , but quit on karmic
<EagleScreen> jason_: then you are now using jaunty, and you cannot connect to WPA?
<jason_> eaglescreen - I could ALWAYS connect to WPA/WPA2. Im on Karmic now. Fresh install as of last week. My problem was, I used to use WICD instead of knetwork manager because WICD had more options I liked for wifi network managing with the bigger networks we have at work. But with WICD, sometimes I had connection issues. I could always connect fine - it would just drop off, unwarranted. KNetwork Manager never dropped me off like that.
<jason_> snarkfish - well what wall are ya running into? I use samba heavily at home and have for 4-5 years now, but Im certainly no expert with it
<EagleScreen> okay jason_
<Snarkfish> on the stpes for samba.. 1 adduser to the system, 2 adduser to samba just works after that right?
<EagleScreen> jason_: are you using the karmic wicd version in repository?
<jason_> Im not using WICD.
<jason_> I was just asking what other users thought about it recently.
<jason_> Currently my karmic laptop (that Im on now) is being the image server for a lab of XP machines, reimaging the entire thing. So I dont wnat to screw around with it at the moment till theyre done :P
<jason_> snarkfish - well you need a system user prior to using samba for that user.
<Snarkfish> afk
<jason_> snarkfish - so if you need jon to work with samba, add jon as a user to the linux box itself. Then add jon as a samba user.
<froud> what am I missing. karmic 9.10, want to install skype. + Mediubuntu repo and keyring. apt-get update, apt-get install but skype is not found. Did I miss something?
<buckethead> You already installed medibuntu?
<froud> buckethead: added repo and keys to sources.list
<Snarkfish> thought i said that. :)
<Snarkfish> jason_ private?
<jason_> snarkfish - pardon?
<buckethead> You see a medibuntu listing when you do apt-get update?
<buckethead> Hey, just verifying from one end to the other.
<froud> buckethead: yes all repo's added incl google display
<buckethead> Hm. Whats the response to apt-cache showpkg skype?
<froud> buckethead: yep it sees it
<buckethead> Try to install it again? apt-get install skype
<froud> buckethead: k
<froud> apt-get install skype
<froud> Reading package lists... Done
<froud> Building dependency tree
<froud> Reading state information... Done
<froud> Package skype is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<froud> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBotK3> froud: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<froud> buckethead: http://paste.ubuntu.com/349574/
<petsounds> ciao
<buckethead> Odd. What was the output of apt-cache showpkg skype
<froud> buckethead: http://paste.ubuntu.com/349575/
<froud> buckethead: this is what I added  to sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/349578/
<zeus> i just installed kubuntu 9.10 im no able to install any thing it says tht its already installed and thers a crash screen
<froud> buckethead: perhaps I need to use the jaunty repo from medibuntu
<EagleScreen> jason_: try a newer version of wicd
<EagleScreen> 1.6.2.2 is the lastest
<jason_> eaglescreen - yeah I'll give it a shot then. Got 15 more XP computers to image then I can screw around with this laptop :P
<EagleScreen> jason_: i have backported wicd 1.6.2.2 to my PPA, you can test it if you want
<fir3light> bonsoir à tous
<fir3light> sorry i speak french
<Captain_Haddock> when I kill an application which is using too much memory, can I get a log or dump that might help in find out why it was using so much memory?
<Captain_Haddock> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Captain_Haddock> fir3light: ^
<belak> Ok, how can I enable my nvidia drivers if jockey isn't working?
<[mors]> hi !
<[mors]> it seems wine crashes the sound subsystem, or whatever.. how can I restart it ?
<zeus> [mors]: hie dude wazzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<zeus> [mors]: u can restart wine thats the best solution
<LainIw> hi, can anyone help me with kubuntu netbook? I need to install graphic drivers on a 1001HA EEE PC.
<D-c0y> m4v o/
<zeus> LainIw: go to the site of ur laptop manufacturer
<sandeep_> hi..me new to ubuntu... i'm nt able to play .avi files by default. wht shud i do?
<zeus> sandeep_: so dont play it
<sandeep_> tnx
<sandeep_> ..|..
<LainIw> there's nothing on asus' site
<zeus> LainIw: cud u specify on your graphic card
<LainIw> I think it's onboard, it's a netbook computer, an asus 1101HA. (i got the model wrong before)
<LainIw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/414029
<LainIw> this is what i found
<zeus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo did u check this
<LainIw> zeus: yeah I'm doing what's described there right now
<LainIw> it's still working whatever it is that it does
<belak> How can I set firefox as my default browser>
<belak> ?
<LainIw> OK, it works now :3
<LainIw> thanks for the help zeus :3
<Klanticus> How do I permanently change the screen resolution on a nvidia card?
<mariani> Hi. Trying to upgrade my parents' computer. they still run kubuntu feisty, and the apt source servers are down (end of life reached). How do I upgrade to a gutsy, hardy, intrepid... Would pointing apt to the new repos work? Can I point directly to karmic, or should I point to the next release (gutsy in my case) ? Thanks
<belak> Is there a way to set firefox as my default browser (not konqueror) in kubuntu?
<rstob911> belak: yes go to system settings then default applications
<rstob911> belak: make sure you have firefox installed
<belak> Ok
<belak> Thanks
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> I'm trying out KDE 4.3.85 (4.4 Beta 2) on Kubuntu 9.10. I wanted to install digikam, but there seem to be some problems: When I try to install digikam via apt-get install digikam (from backports), it tells me that libkipi7 is needed. But digikam uses right now only libkipi6. Therefore I don't have the kipi plugins available in digikam afterwards. It's the same for gwenview. Any Idea how to solve that?
<ToxinPowe> I can install digikam
<ToxinPowe> what is your PPA?
<rstob911> Neremor: remember kde4.4 is a beta and not all programs are going to work till it goes stable
<ilumi> im trying to chown and chgrp a folder but i get "not found" , can someone help
<wng--> is there a way to have kdebase3-runtime exist on a kde4 system without fudging things up?
<micz> hello
<doomzday> hello
<doomzday> good morning
<doomzday> I accidentally deleted the recycle bin icon in dolphin's side panel
<doomzday> how can I get it back?
<doomzday> kde 4.3 kubuntu here
<ilumi> not sure but you can press alt+f2 and type in trash
<ilumi> maybe then you can just drag and drp the icon to the desktop
<aqab> you can trash stuff from the command line
<aqab> is that the question?
<doomzday> let me see
<doomzday> i can't drag the icon
<doomzday> :(
<doomzday> i tried add an entry, but what's the path for the trash can?
<aqab> kfmclient move foobar.txt trash:/
<belak> Is there a way to make my qt3 apps look like my qt4 apps?
<belak> Short of rewriting them
<jason> whats up guys
<ilumi> sup
<jason> hows life
<ilumi> ok
<petsounds> Bonne Année 2010
<subito> is there a package to install in order to see quicktime videos on firefox? i've installed kubuntu-restricted-extras but that did nothing
<ToxinPowe> maybe mozilla-plugin-vlc
<subito> ToxinPowe: i've tried that too but that didn't work either :(
<subito> ToxinPowe: even though the vlc add-on is activated in firefox
<ToxinPowe> ok, good luck :/
<subito> trying with quicktime-utils too, fail :(
<jason> hey guys - someone asked htis Q in ubuntu and I figured I'd ask it here for sake of learning purpose. If you install KDE 4.4 beta, how can you drop back to KDE 4.3.2 (default in karmic)
<ilumi> subito: try installing w32codecs and mplayer plugin for firefox
<subito> ilumi: w32codecs: obsolete package
<jason> doesnt restricted extras have everything you need integrated?
<subito> jason: maybe do i need to reboot
<subito> i'll try and tell
<Drala2> Hi. Any reason why iwl3945 wifi driver would return 'disasociating by local choice' when trying to run iwconfig wlan0 key .... in kubuntu 9.10 ?
<Drala2> The hardware wors and was confired working in Slackware. I've killed NetworkManager - this seemed to help to actually be able to set the key and AP once only.
<Drala2> *works
<Drala2> but I can't get the command line tools to work correctly in Karmic - I somehow suspect Kubuntu-specific HAL or some other issue. Or maybe it's a PEBKAC but I am unsure...
<subito> it doesn't work, even after rebooting :(
<Drala2> to replicate this issue, I do: ifconfig wlan0 up && iwconfig wlan0 essid my_ssid && iwconfig wlan0 key s:mypassword && iwconfig wlan0 ap my:ap:hw:ad:dr:es
<subito> jason: have someone answered your question about downgrading from the beta?
<Drala2> iwconfig output shows that the ap and key settings are cleared after a small timeout after entering the key...
<jason> no
<jason> do you know how its done subito?
<subito> jason: no, but what about removing the ppa's from sources.list? i don't know if that's safe
<jason> not sure either. Its not something I was dealing with. Someone else asked and I got curious :P
<subito> maybe i can try and tell you, but i'm not confident :D
<bucur> sal
<bucur> romaneste pe aici?
<Fleck> hey - i did apt-get source package - applied paches etc... what's next?
<Fleck> how do i build package?
<shadeslayer> Fleck: you need to extract the code,apply the .diff patch and read the README file
<Fleck> i did that - Readme ?
<shadeslayer> Fleck: yeah it should be in the tarball
<shadeslayer> Fleck: what package btw?
<Fleck> i whant to compile the same packages as in packages lists, but just need to add one patch
<Fleck> mythtv
<Fleck> where do i get configure options for package found in lists?
<shadeslayer> Fleck: you alsoe need the build dependicies..
<Fleck> i did that too
<shadeslayer> Fleck: it should be in the tarball as ./configure
<Fleck> with apt-get
<shadeslayer> Fleck: yes
<Fleck> shadeslayer so just running ./configure will do the trick?
<shadeslayer> Fleck: nope... after that you might need make && sudo make install
<shadeslayer> !compile | Fleck
<ubottu> Fleck: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Fleck> i have seen that link
<shadeslayer> Fleck: oh good :)
<Fleck> there is nothing said about configure options for package
<Fleck> shadeslayer - i do apt-get install mythtv - but how do i know with what options is it compiled?
<shadeslayer> Fleck: can you pastebin the output of ls -la in the extracted folder?
<Fleck> i think you are not understanding me correctly :)
<shadeslayer> Fleck: its a precompiled binary package... it has everything enabled... usually
<Fleck> shadeslayer so i did apt-get source mythtv then apt-get build-dep mythtv then dpkg-source -x mythtv.....dsc
<shadeslayer> Fleck: you need to talk in MOTU if this is concerning the way a package was built... i dont have alot of ideas how these packages are built... theyre built by launchpad farms,thats all i know
<Fleck> last command applied all pches
<shadeslayer> Fleck: ok then cd to the directory and follow the install instructions in the README
<Fleck> then i added needed custom patch (the reason i need to recompile) - now i am ready to do ./configure but dunno original options used in mythtv binary package
<shadeslayer> Fleck: look at ./configure --help : if you want anything extra to compile
<Fleck> (that is all prefixes etc)
<shadeslayer> usually the install prefixes etc are inserted in ./configure
<Fleck> i don't need extra - i need the same as binary package ;)
<Fleck> ohh
<Fleck> i see
<Fleck> ok will try it out ;)
<shadeslayer> Fleck: the packages are built with default values usually
<Fleck> ok that what i needed! :) thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> Fleck: so the command is : ./configure --prefix='PATH TO INSTALL'
<Fleck> so again - i need to specify prefix
<Fleck> ?
<shadeslayer> Fleck: no,its set to default if not specified
<Fleck> and default is not /usr/local ?
<shadeslayer> Fleck: it should be listed when you run : ./configure --help
<Fleck> default for ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> Fleck: depends
<Fleck> running make now
<shadeslayer> Fleck: good luck :D
<Fleck> :P
<Fleck> thanks
<shadeslayer> building from source is a PITA somethimes :P
<iconiK> Does Kubuntu 9.04 support extending the desktop on two monitors? Right now it's only duplicating it.
<iconiK> (I'm in the live disc)
<Fleck> shadeslayer PITA?
<shadeslayer> Fleck: Pain in the a**
<Fleck> hehe
<shadeslayer> Fleck: i hate it when i have to reinstall kubuntu... reinstall kubuntu-restricted-extras and kde-devel packages... its just frustrating :P
<nycz> I just installed Kubuntu 9.10 (i386) while keeping my old /home from a Xubuntu 9.10 (x64) and now when I've installed the latest wine version, it's sound isn't working. Should I remove  any old settings from /home, and if so which?
<nycz> I've already made a new .wine and a new .kde (I used KDE right before I reinstalled)
<Fleck> shadeslayer why? thats easy and fast, what's the problem?
<shadeslayer> Fleck: slow internet connection :P
<Fleck> ohh
<Icari|mac> is anyone available to assist me in configuring a broadcom wireless card?
<Fleck> yeah
<Icari|mac> i have a broadcom 4328 and it cant connect to my network but it can see the network and my neighbors networks
<shadeslayer> !broadcom | Icari|mac
<ubottu> Icari|mac: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<shadeslayer>                 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
 * Icari|mac looks
<shadeslayer> oops stupid irssi in windows
<Icari|mac> the drivers that come after i install wifi-radar dont work then?
<Icari|mac> *comes
<Fleck> shadeslayer well installed in /usr/local - that what i was afraid of
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: well since it can see the neighboughrs wifi they work
<Fleck> i need package mantainers config options :(
<Icari|mac> but it cant connect, even if i take the key off my network
<shadeslayer> Fleck: uninstall it and run it with the ./configure --prefix options i told you earlier
<Drala2>  can't seem to get DHCP from the wifi network. Any ideas please?
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: this is with network manager in KDE?
<Icari|mac> yes
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: ok try wicd
<fujimitsu> here we go. amarok: OObject::setParent: cannot set parent, new parent is in separate thread
<Icari|mac> what is that shadeslayer
<Icari|mac> ?
<Fleck> shadeslayer yeah but all other options... :/
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: another network manager but better
<Icari|mac> sudo apt-get install wicd?
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: correct
<Icari|mac> ok i will try that
<Drala2> shadeslayer: thanks for the suggestion - getting it now. might make this work...
<shadeslayer> Fleck: well ask in #motu then or #mythtv
<shadeslayer> i have no idea what to say other than that
<Fleck> okthanks
<shadeslayer> Drala2: ?
<Drala2> shadeslayer: I also have problems getting iwl3945 to connect to wifi network in kubuntu.
<Drala2> so maybe wicd might make it work
<belak> Drala2: is this after a fresh install?
<shadeslayer> Drala2: i have the same card and have no problems at all with the default manager... wierd
<belak> Drala2: if you can get the computer wired in for one update, it should work
<shadeslayer> oh wait its a iwl4965
<belak> I know someone who tried it the other day
<Icari|mac> shadeslayer: it seems stuck at getting ip address, same as with knetworkmanager, cant connect
<Icari|mac> but the networks are able to be browsed just does not connect to any wireless
<nycz> if i remove all my config folders in my home folder, are the defaults restored for all the programs when i reboot or can the whole os blow up or something? :/
<Icari|mac> and now with wicd it is not even connecting to my wired network
<Drala2> argh. wicd booted me off the wired eth and still cannot get dhcp from the AP device :(
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: im assuming its a DHCP enabled?
<Icari|mac> i am not sure
<Icari|mac> how can i find out?
<shadeslayer> nycz: defaults are used
<Fleck> shadeslayer ok, guys at #mythbuntu said that config options are in debian/rules file ;)
<nycz> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: um visit 192.168.1.2 via a browser in a different OS which can connect to the wifi
<shadeslayer> Fleck: no problem
<shadeslayer> nycz: just log out and login back no need to reboot
<nycz> ah :)
<shadeslayer> Drala2: thats weird
<Icari|mac> i am on the wifi atm with no problems on my macbook and my old [dead] laptop with kubuntu connected fine
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: ok point your browser to 192.168.1.1,default password and login should be admin and password
<Drala2> shadeslayer: aye. kubuntu 9.04 and 9.10 just cannot connect to the wifi network here. But 8.10 allegedly could, and Slackware 13 could. I'm running the iwconfig commands the same way on each...
<Icari|mac> yes i am in the router just fine
<fujimitsu> so i want to start amarok and it sais sowwy, parent is in another thread. ok. i do top and and dont see any amarok process, so nothing to kill. but the program just wont start
<Icari|mac> linksys
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: ok now under LAN check if you have DHCP?
<Icari|mac> ok just a sec
<Icari|mac> yes it is enabled
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: ok just copy the ip address and try to manually assign the IP address
<Icari|mac> how do you do that with wicd?
<shadeslayer> Drala2: can you get  back on the wired?
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: it should be in the settings button of the connection
<Icari|mac> ok i will try
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: youve rebooted the laptop with wicd right?
<Icari|mac> yes
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: ok then :)
<Icari|mac> it asks for a dns, you recommend opendns?
<drabina> hello, do you know what is the status of kivio? I mean status of porting it to qt4?
<drabina> qt3 based release was really cool
<shadeslayer> drabina: would be better answered in #kde or the apps IRC channel
<drabina> shadeslayer: probably you're right ;]
<Drala2> well assigning a manual ip address did not work as in pinking the AP address gives me destination host unreachable
<Icari|mac> similar issues here as well Drala2
<Drala2> Icari|mac: maybe kubuntu has bugs :(
<Icari|mac> "could not conact the wireles access point"
<Icari|mac> i just installed this yesterday and monday it worked fine on my old laptop
<Icari|mac> but my old laptop is dead now
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac Drala2 can you guys pastebin the output of dmesg | tail ?
<shadeslayer> we might have to do this the hard way... :P
<Icari|mac> ah shadeslayer it looks to be trying to connect to IPv6 and i have IPv4, i cant really nopaste that without internet :P
<Icari|mac> "no IPv6 routers present"
<Drala2> http://pastebin.com/m2498e6a1   shadeslayer
<Icari|mac> that is about the same as my output Drala2
<Drala2> shadeslayer: 18xx logs are afaik when I was using purely iwconfig; the latter ones are I believe with the help of wicd
<Drala2> which also looks similar to: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-987730.html
<shadeslayer> Drala2: Icari|mac try and install linux-backports-modules
<china_yellow_man> jkl
<shadeslayer> not sure if it exsists in karmic though
<Icari|mac> shadeslayer: how can i do that when not even the wired network will connect?
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: wired doesnt connect? one sec
<Icari|mac> nope not now
<Icari|mac> did with knetworkmanager
<ubuntu> does anyone know if kubuntu can be installed on a 400 mhz Mac PowerPC G4
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<ubuntu> newb here
<shadeslayer> the first few lines till setting up host name
<Icari|mac> ok
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: since it has dhcp you dont to set the IP manually
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: welcome!
<Drala2> shadeslayer: you suspect a kernel {module} regression?
<Icari|mac> i never have set it manually till you suggested it
<shadeslayer> Drala2: maybe the modules are a bit outdated and cant connect,new drivers are always better
<shadeslayer> Drala2: Icari|mac what authentication method btw?
<Drala2> shadeslayer: i installed kernel.ubuntu.org ppa kernel and modules as same version as slackware (which can connect), and still no luck before i installed karmic from scratch
<Icari|mac> shadeslayer: is there a way to change it from looking at 255.255.255.255 to 255.255.255.0?
<Drala2> shadeslayer: wep 128bit passphrase
<Icari|mac> wpa2 personal
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: one sec
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: see the Configuring Static IP address for your network card step
<Icari|mac> ok
<Icari|mac> just add the part for netmask?
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: the whole file,its better that way
<ilumi> im trying to chown and chgrp a folder but i get "not found" , can someone help
<Icari|mac> ok i am trying that
<jason> ilumi - does the folder exist?
<ilumi> jason: yes
<jason> ilumi - are you using sudo?
<Icari|mac> shadeslayer: what do i put for "network" and "broadcast" ?
<ilumi> jason: yes
<jason> ilumi - do you want the files/folders inside of this folder to get the same owner/group assignment? Or ONLY the parent folder?
<Drala2> shadeslayer: i assume i have to reboot after installing backports modules ;) thanks for the help - brb
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: replace 192.168.3.0 with 192.168.1.1
<Icari|mac> ok
<shadeslayer> Drala2: of course
<ilumi> jason: there are lots of files and folder in that folder, and i want to take ownership of everything, including the main folder
<jason> ilumi - who do you want to own it? whats the name of the group you want to assign?
<shadeslayer> !wifi | Icari|mac
<ubottu> Icari|mac: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Icari|mac> i will look at that
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: please do :)
<ilumi> jason: it's owned by root, i want ilumi to own it
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: also : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported : see your card here
<jason> ilumi - whats the path of the file?
<Icari|mac> ok
<ilumi> jason: ilumi is my username , im using this command sudo chown ilumi home/ilumi/Appz/aaaa
<jason> okay, I see a problem
<jason> you forgot the slash in front of home
<jason> /home/ilumi/Appz/aaaa
<shadeslayer> brb
<jason> and also, if you want ilumi to be the owner of that folder and EVERYTHING inside, you need to use -R with it
<drabina> What is policy about ppa repos related to kde (kubuntu 10.04 LTS edition). If I enable ppa repo (deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main), does it mean I will get updates based on kde  for 4.4.x (let say bug fix updates) or latest version of kde in general (for instance 4.6.x after two years)?
<Icari|mac> shadeslayer_: manual setting of the network is not working either
<shadeslayer_> drabina: #ubuntu+1
<jason> -R means recursive. Itll apply the changes to aaaa AND everything inside. If you apply chown ilumi /to/folder it applies it /to/folder and thats IT. NOTHING inside.
<shadeslayer_> Icari|mac: ill brb
<Icari|mac> ok
<jason> so for what YOU want to do in this exact situation, which is changing th eowner of that aaaa folder and EVERYTHING inside of it, you want to use chmod -R
<drabina> I'm asking because I'm planing to use kubuntu as production desktop
<jason> aka - sudo chown -R ilumi /home/ilumi/Appz/aaaa
<ilumi> jason: thank a lot, it worked
<jason> :)
<jason> now, keep in mind
<shadeslayer_> drabina: question still applies to #ubuntu+1
<jason> you only changed the owner there. If you want to change the group too, you can use the same command and just tag group with it
<ilumi> ok
<jason> sudo chown -R ilumi /to/folder makes ilumi the owner. But if you tag ilumi:group in there, it assigns ilumi as owner, and group as group.
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: ok so let me get the facts straight,this is a clean install of karmic 9.10,and your card is a broadcom card,right?
<jason> aka - sudo chown -R ilumi:group /home/ilumi/Appz/aaaa
<Icari|mac> yes shadeslayer
<jason> owner:group, ilumi:whatevergroupyouwant
<Icari|mac> i have installed a few packages but was just installed yesterday
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: the card number is? (i forgot :P )
<Icari|mac> 4328
<drabina> shadeslayer_: ok, thanx
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: and the wifi worked till then?
<jason> OR you can use chgrp -R whatevergroupyouwant /to/folder, etc
<Icari|mac> a/b/g/n
<jason> lots of different ways to do the same thing ilumi, but you get the idea :P
<Icari|mac> it saw the networks but NEVER connected other then wired, now wired does not connect either
<ilumi> jason: i understand, thanks
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: ok hang on :)
<Icari|mac> shadeslayer: i keep seeing messages about IPv8 in dmesg |tail
<Icari|mac> *IPv6
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: ok..
<Icari|mac> i dont have an IPv6 network
<Icari|mac> it is a standard network from my isp no extras
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8524813
 * Icari|mac looks
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: the main problem now is getting you the wired connection back
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: do you have a USB drive?
<Icari|mac> yes then we can work on the wireless once that is working
<Icari|mac> yes i do
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: ok and wicd didnt pickup the wired connection right?
<Icari|mac> no it does, but it gives the same error as the wireless network now, cant get an ip address
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: have you unset the static IP?
<Icari|mac> yes i did
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: hmm ok
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: can you do : sudo dhclient : in a konsole?
<Icari|mac> the error in wicd for the wired network is "connection failed: unable to get IP address"
<Icari|mac> just a sec
<jason> I'm coming into this convo halfway through. What happened? You grabbed WICD and now you're having issues?
<Icari|mac> it is trying to connect to dhcp server on 255.255.255.255 where mine is 255.255.255.0
<Icari|mac> yes
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: what!
<jason> a dhcp server?
<jason> of all 255s?
<jason> that sounds like a subnet..
<Icari|mac> that is what it shows
<jason> yeaaaah that aint right...
<jason> you're on a home router I take it?
<Icari|mac> yes
<jason> all dhcp?
<Icari|mac> which works fine on my macbook
<shadeslayer> jason: we just need to get the wired working then we have the solution for the wireless
<jason> are you running kubuntu on your macbook or is the mac a completely separate system from this situation?
<Icari|mac> i guess, i am not much of a network person
<ElTimo> Has anyone else had a problem with KDE taking up absurd amounts of ram?
<jason> shadeslayer: agreed. wireless is always a beeyotch to do first.
<Icari|mac> mac is seperate
 * shadeslayer heaves a sigh of relief as he gets reinforcements
<jason> ElTimo: not here, man. In fact, KDE uses less ram on all of my systems than gnome does :P
<ElTimo> ><
<jason> Icari|mac: what kind of router are you using? all 192.168.x.x IP schemes?
<shadeslayer> jason: well i thought wicd might solve the problem... but it seems the problem is with the kernel modules bein outdated
<Icari|mac> yes, just a sec i will paste a screenshot
<jason> shadeslayer: is this something a quick update cant flip around?
<shadeslayer> jason: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8524813
<shadeslayer> jason: same problem i think... unless im horribly wrong
<ElTimo> every system monitor I look at reports nearly a gig of ram being used when I'm running Firefox, Pidgin, and KDE. The thing is that if you add up the memory usage of the individual apps, the total is ~450 MB
<Icari|mac> jason: shadeslayer http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/3005/operascreensnapz024.jpg
<shadeslayer> ElTimo: rest is programme cache
<jason> ElTimo: I have the same issue in vista, 7, xp, etc. I always assumed it was just caching a ton.
<Icari|mac> that is the most i know about my routher
<Icari|mac> it is a linksys
<ElTimo> shadeslayer: you sure? because it doesn't seem right. doesn't gnome cache at all?
<Icari|mac> and DHCPDISCOVER is looking at 255.255.255.255
<shadeslayer> ElTimo: type : free -m : in a konsole and see the stats
<jason> Icari|mac: its a linksys, so its running on 192.168 based IP schemes... so 1.1 is probably your gateway (aka dhcp as well)
<shadeslayer> and im posting a site in one sec
<shadeslayer> ElTimo: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<jason> Icari|mac: how did you install wicd? apt-get install wicd?
<Icari|mac> yes
<jason> Icari|mac: did you reboot after installing it?
<Icari|mac> yes
<shadeslayer> jason: thats when wired stopped working ;P
<Icari|mac> and it removed network-manager and i cant reinstall it without internet
<jason> shadeslayer: well, if worst comes to worst, we can get him to edit his interface file to bypass network manager/wicd all together and grab a DHCP connection to at least get him running.
<shadeslayer> jason: tried that too :P
<Icari|mac> ker
<Icari|mac> *her
<jason> shadeslayer: youre shittin me...
<shadeslayer> jason: nope :)
<jason> and rebooted?
<Icari|mac> it is still using the 255.255.255.255 DHCP
<Icari|mac> no i was not told to reboot again after that
<Icari|mac> but i restarted the network
<jason> how about statically assigning an IP table in the interface file?
<jason> force him to grab 1.10 with 1.1 being the gateway?
<Icari|mac> i did that jason
<Icari|mac> and i am female ;)
<jason> well stab me in the face...
<jason> you got a heckuva problem
<Icari|mac> that is why i came here :( and it got worse
<shadeslayer> jason: tell me about it
<jason> and my apologies :P it's sorta rare females come around these parts, lol
<jason> let me think.....
<Icari|mac> i know and a female going into tech support that cant support her own problem :(
<ElTimo> jason: sounds like a personal problem. they make pills for that now
<jason> no matter WHAT happens to network manager or wicd, the interface file is a "I own all" type of situation
<ElTimo> shadeslayer: it still says that it's using ~50% of my ram, which is a lot more than it should be using
<jason> it doesnt matter how badly messed up those programs are, the interface file should own all
<Icari|mac> jason: maybe the interfaces file is set wrong, i was not 100% sure on it
<ElTimo> including the buffers/caches, it says I have 77 MB free
<jason> Icari|mac: I dont mean to sound like I doubt you, but Im betting that might be the case
<jason> Icari|mac: lets do this... run an ifconfig, copy and past ehte contents to a pastebin
<ElTimo> brb switching to gnome ><
<jason> sorry to hear that :P
<Icari|mac> i have adress 192.168.1.105 gateway 192.1681.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 network 192.168.1.1 and broadcast 192.168.1.105
<Icari|mac> and i cant really do that when i have no internet working on my desktop jason :(
<jason> your gateway is 192.168.1.1 right?
<Icari|mac> yes
<jason> not 1681.1?
<jason> okay
<genii> 192.168.1.105 for broadcast??
<Icari|mac> sorry missed the .
<jason> just wanted to verify if that was a typo or what the file actually says
<Icari|mac> that is what shadeslayer
<Icari|mac> said to put in
<jason> why 105 for broadcast...
<Icari|mac> i dont know what broadcast is
<jason> isnt broadcast normally higher up?
<Icari|mac> what should i put there instead?
<genii> jason: Yes it's the highest number the netmask allows
<jason> are you reading these stats from your interface file? or from ifconfig?
<Icari|mac> interface
<genii> In this case broadcast would be 192.168.1.255
<jason> why not just dhcp the interface file?
<Icari|mac> ifconfig should show nothing if i am not connected to any network
<jason> and see if it pulls it?
<Icari|mac> how do i do that?
<jason> whats your interface? eth1? eth0?
<Icari|mac> 0 is wired 1 is wireless from what i can see
<jason> when you run ifconfig it should say
<jason> okay, lets play with 0 for wired
<jason> at the top, do you see auto lo and loopback listed on 2 lines of your interface file?
<shadeslayer> um sorry about bein absent... im constantly getting spammed :P
<Icari|mac> auto eth0 iface eth0 inet static
<jason> wait wait
<jason> thats in the top line?
<jason> you dont have auto lo?
<Icari|mac> no
<jason> okay
<jason> dont do anything
<Icari|mac> the link shadeslayer gave me did not have that in it
<jason> hold that thought
<FloodBotK3> jason: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jason> I think auto lo is required for that interface file to work right
<ElTimo> hm, what do you know. it's showing up in gnome now too
<jason> lets do this...
<jason> hit enter a few times, move all of that text downward, leaving a few empty lines at th etop
<Icari|mac> ok
<jason> put a comment tag # in front of EVERY SINGLE LINE of text
<jason> this comments is out. That way we're not erasing any current settings, but we're "disabling"
<jason> gimme a sec...
<Icari|mac> i have a backup of the orginal file before i edited it
<Icari|mac> this is why i like intel wireless cards better :(
<Icari|mac> but i could not get one in my desktop
<jason> okay
<jason> oh you have the original??
<Icari|mac> yes
<jason> awesome
<Icari|mac> it had 2 lines in it
<jason> right, auto lo and loopback
<jason> thats what's missing from the other file
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: you deleted those lines?
<jason> Im pretty sure those are needed to do anything. Every time I read a guide about editing th einterface file it talks about htose lines, leaving them alone
<Icari|mac> no the link you gave shadeslayer did not have those
<jason> Icari|mac: can you restore your interface file to how it was before?
<Icari|mac> i looked at the code blocks in the link
<jason> from the backup?
<Icari|mac> sure
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: i said to add those lines to the network file not make them the network file :P
<jason> what was first happening that prompted the wicd install?
<Icari|mac> wireless not connecting
<jason> but wired worked?
<Icari|mac> yes with knetworkmanager
<jason> what was happening with wicd that prompted the editing of the interface file?
<shadeslayer> jason: couldnt connect to wired
<Icari|mac> not connecting to any network, cant find ip address
<jason> so with NM you had wired, no wireless. tried wicd, and nothing.
<jason> and I assume a reboot was attempted after installing wicd?
<shadeslayer> jason: yep
<jason> ok
<Icari|mac> when i restart networking i get "ignoring unknown interace eth0=eth0."
<jason> did you restore the interface file to how it was before changes were made?
<Icari|mac> yes
<jason> whats in it now? Just those two lines?
<Icari|mac> want me to reboot it again?
<Icari|mac> yes
<jason> dont reboot yet
<Icari|mac> ok
<jason> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Icari|mac> i just did that with the above message
<shadeslayer> jason: i think she did that
<murkee> hey guys, just installed kubuntu 9.10 having some issues with the network being really slow
<jason> k reboot the system
<murkee> anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<Icari|mac> ok
<shadeslayer> murkee: any apt-get processes in the process monitor?
<murkee> no
<shadeslayer> murkee: kpackagekit,wget,kio_http,etc?
<murkee> nothing
<shadeslayer> murkee: hmm what apps are you running?
<Icari|mac> also if it matters any i left windoze 7 on and i am dual booting kubuntu, the network did work upon inital boot of 7
<murkee> shadeslayer, ubuntu 9.10 has the same issue, but i could set my DNS too googleDNS
<shadeslayer> murkee: eh?
<murkee> i tried google chrome and konqeuror (the firefox thing will not install)
<jason> that makes sense that 7 would work, since we're not tinkering with windows at all
<jason> is that system up yet?
<Icari|mac> yes
<Icari|mac> just came up
<jason> k
<jason> ifconfig
<jason> whatcha got?
<Icari|mac> and unable to get ip address still
<shadeslayer> jason: try not to use enter too many times... FloodBot's get triggered
<jason> I know. But I type faster than I think.
<murkee> shadeslayer,  any idea?
<Icari|mac> jason: what line in it do you want? i cant really cp it to irc easily
<shadeslayer> murkee: your last statement made no sense :P
<jason> Icari|mac: hang on a second
<Icari|mac> ok
<jason> run this command
<murkee> shadeslayer,  in other words, in ubuntu 9.10 i set my dns to googleDNS and it worked alright then, but i can't find anywhere to enter the dns ip in kubuntu
<jason> nano /etc/network/interfaces         then copy everything, and paste it to this web site. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ submit it, and post the link back.
<jason> I want to see exactly whats in that interface file...
<Icari|mac> dmesg |tail has this line "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP_: eth0: link is not ready"
<shadeslayer> murkee: right click the Network icon in the systray.. edit connections last tab
<Icari|mac> jason: how can i do that when the file is on a pc with NO internet connection?
<jason> ADDRCONF.... address conflict?
<jason> Icari|mac: thats a damn good question...
<murkee> yes, but there are no connections in there, and i tried adding a connection and it still didn't work
<jason> man I suck at thinking logically today
<shadeslayer> jason: lol
<Icari|mac> and i see "eth2: no IPv^ routers present"
<jason> Icari|mac: the alarm is going to be set in 2-3 minutes here at work so I have to bounce, but heres what I recommend doing as a quick trial fix...
<Icari|mac> *IPv6
<shadeslayer> Icari|mac: can you transfer the file via a txt file using a USB?
<Icari|mac> yea if i have to i can try that
<jason> Icari|mac: under auto lo and auto loopback, make 1 empty line. below that, auto eth0 (then on the next line) iface eth0 inet dhcp. save, reboot. try that.
<jason> Icari|mac: Ill poke back in here after I get home, but I kinda gotta get out of the building like... now.
<jason> good luck!
<Icari|mac> sure see you when you get home
<shadeslayer> ill try and help till then
<shadeslayer> jason: cant we get the network manager from getdeb?
<shadeslayer> transfer it using the USB and install it
<murkee> oo love the help.
<shadeslayer> murkee: found it?
<murkee> no.
<Oposszum> Hy all !
<shadeslayer> oh sorry.. one sec
<shadeslayer> murkee: didnt read your last message :P
<murkee> yes i did.
<murkee> oh
<murkee> i thought you said did i? lol
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> murkee: i dont have a idea about what youre trying to accomplish
<murkee> shadeslayer,  instead of waiting 5 minutes for a page to load, i want it faster
<murkee> and i know its kubuntu's fault.
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<murkee> shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> yes?
<murkee> any ideas? :P
<shadeslayer> nope :P
<murkee> *shrugs*
<shadeslayer> i would say try wicd but as witnessed above it may screw up your slow connectio too :P
<shadeslayer> *connection
<shadeslayer> murkee: i would say keep trying and return after 2-3 days.. its holiday season so everyones gone off to party
<shadeslayer> im off too now :)
<murkee> oo worse thing is, you know its bad when an un-official forum knows the answer >:
<shadeslayer> murkee: cool you found the answer?
<murkee> indeed.
<shadeslayer> murkee: good for you :)
<shadeslayer> murkee: we dont know everything... we are not Gods
<murkee> still, shadeslayer, if i was correct its on the known bugs list
<shadeslayer> murkee: im sorry i couldnt understand you problem entirely,hence could not help you
<shadeslayer> i didnt know what you meant by connecting to the googleDNS
<shadeslayer> anyways bye to all and have a happy new year
<murkee> and to you also
<jadedtech> greetings all!
<jadedtech> trying to tackle another problem.....video.....got a million sites telling me to go to "System->Administration->Hardware Drivers. " but that menu does not exists (the drivers), Karmic 9.10.  Any ideas?
<Icari|mac> search for hardware in kickoff
<jadedtech> what is kickoff?
<Icari|mac> the default kmenu in kde4
<Icari|mac> there should be a "search" bar put in hardware in it
<jadedtech> there is a 'search for files', that what you meant?
<Icari|mac> a search bar on top of the menu
<jadedtech> three is no search 'bar'
<jadedtech> there....
<Icari|mac> make sure you are looking in kickoff and not the other menu
<Icari|mac> you can add kickoff by right clicking on the desktop and adding a widget
<jadedtech> hmm...perhaps we need to clarify some things.  I am not in kde.
<Icari|mac> then why are you in #kubuntu?
<Icari|mac> there is a #ubuntu for gnome users
<jadedtech> see....learning all kinds of stuff.....new to IRC as well.....kde is only an option on bootup although when I shutdown/reboot it does say kubuntu....
<Icari|mac> sounds like you installed gnome in kubuntu
<Icari|mac> which makes it more like ubuntu
<jadedtech> odd as I think I did the opposite.  This was a 9.10TLS install that was upgraded.  I do recall something about me 'adding kde' but perhaps I was mistaken.  Wow, lot of fun tonight, might explain a few other things too...
<jadedtech> thanks, I'll hop on over to another channel....although no plain $#ubuntu in the effnet list, but found others.
<Icari|mac> .... this is freenode :P
<Icari|mac> i wonder where those people went to that were helping me before....
<nerdy_kid> hi everybody, i just reinstalled KDE after much painful toil, but plasma-desktop wont run on login, and when i try to install plasma-desktop apt-get says it has no version and is therefore missing or obsolete. ??? please someone help!
<nerdy_kid> at least can someone tell me if sudo apt-get reinstall plasma-desktop returns any errors?
<nerdy_kid> on their pc
<nerdy_kid> sorry thats sudo apt-get --reinstall install plasma-desktop
<nerdy_kid> come on people! #ubuntu isnt helping!
<Icari|mac> i have to go i got the wired network working somehow, i will check back in tomorrow for more help
<arreche> hello
<arreche> is there any repo of kde trunk?
<paulsomebody_> arreche: Maybe you need to check kde.org for KDE 4.4 SC binaries?
<Scunizi> How do I change the network name of my computer?
<arreche> paulsomebody_: thanks. I'm thinking in installing opensuse factory to start developing...
<paulsomebody_> arreche: What is the reasons to?
<arreche> I've an slow machine to compile all from the trunk :(
<arreche> paulsomebody_: I want to compile only what I need :)
<paulsomebody_> arreche: Build service?
<paulsomebody_> arreche: They also offer packaging for other distributions.
<arreche> daly/weekly snapshots?
<paulsomebody_> arreche: Rather no than yes.
<Scunizi> whats the name of the partition manager in kubuntu? gparted equivelent?
<molecule_> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
<arreche> paulsomebody_:  so I guess opensuse factory is my best choise for now
<arreche> Scunizi: kparted?
<paulsomebody_> arreche: I guess yes.
<Scunizi> arreche: that would be too logical :)
<paulsomebody_> Scunizi: partitionmanager.
<paulsomebody_> Scunizi: Kpatred is too obvious to be true.
<Scunizi> paulsomebody_: is partitionmanager also based on "parted" ?
<superpiiii> I just installed kde 4.4 beta 2 . windows resizing is not smooth. I already have the nvidia driver enabled
<superpiiii> is my gfx card not good enough or is it kde 4.4  or driver limitation?
<paulsomebody_> Scunizi: I don't know.
<paulsomebody_> superpiiii: Have you rebooted?
<superpiiii> paulsomebody_, I have
<superpiiii> it is not smooth like in windows
<superpiiii> my gfx card is 7300 GT
<paulsomebody_> superpiiii: It's rarely *very* smooth.
<superpiiii> paulsomebody, can I make it very smooth
<paulsomebody> ilumi: I think it depends what you found to be *very* smooth.
<superpiiii> paulsomebody, when I resize a window I see big great areas instead of the window content
<superpiiii> it seems kde is not drawing the window fast enough
<paulsomebody> superpiiii: Maybe you should enable 'Show window contents when resizing' option?
<superpiiii> paulsomebody, now it also show it
<paulsomebody> superpiiii: Show what?
<superpiiii> it shows the content and it is transparent when I resize the window
<paulsomebody> superpiiii: Then I have no idea.
<paulsomebody> superpiiii: Maybe you should watch some videos from kde.org and decide does that kind of smoothness exists at all?
<superpiiii> paulsomebody, there is no video on kde.org
<paulsomebody> superpiiii: Oops. Then I think you should seek somewhere else. But I don't know what is to be undertaken if it's your system fault.
<danielq_> hello. can anyone do me a favor? I tried to compile and install 2.6.32.2. After compiling successfully, i "sudo make install" but there were only two lines:
<danielq_> sh /home/danielq/linux/linux-2.6.32.2/arch/x86/boot/install.sh 2.6.32.2 arch/x86/boot/bzImage \
<danielq_>                 System.map "/boot"
<danielq_> It looks like it failed. why?
<super> I like KDE 4.4 so far :-)
<super> hope they can make resizing windows easier
#kubuntu 2010-01-01
<Crell> Hi all.  I've a very odd problem.
<Crell> I just freshly installed Kubuntu 9.10, and I'm getting stuff setup.  One of the things I did was download and install the latest copy of Eclipse (PDT specifically).
<Crell> It installed fine, but when I went to create a new project in the project dialog none of the buttons in the dialog are working.  They visually depress ,but don't actually trigger anything.
<Crell> I have no idea why it would be doing that.  My best guess is some issue with the gtk+ re-theming, since Eclipse uses gtk bindings, but I really don't know.  Any suggestions?
<Jagungal> I installed eclipse just using the standard apt-get method .. seemed to work ok.
<Jagungal> I do recall that you have to run it as admin to get some updates and the like to work
<Crell> hm.
<Crell> You didn't used to in 8.10, which I was running before.
<Crell> Ah, found it!
<Crell> It's a gtk but.
<Crell> bug
<Crell> http://wiki.eclipse.org/IRC_FAQ#Eclipse_buttons_in_dialogs_and_other_places_are_not_working_for_me_if_I_click_them_with_the_mouse._I_also_cannot_see_anything_in_the_tree_when_I_try_to_install_updates._What.27s_going_on.3F
<ARAGON22> hello
<ARAGON22> ./ puno
<Izinucs> hello
<Jagungal> hello
<logicsniper>  where do i look to open my torrent client
<logicsniper> stupid question i know, but I can't find it
<Izinucs> logicsniper: try just right mouse clicking a torrent and the system might suggest what to open
<Izinucs> logicsniper: if that doesn't work.. then K>Applications>Internet>Ktorrent
<logicsniper> ty
<PetrXXX---> hello guys,     doos somebody know HOW TO STOP apache2 ???    "apache2 -k stop"   does not work!  username is www-data, but I do not know password.....
<PetrXXX---> year ago I fix this problim
<PetrXXX---> but I fergot
<PetERSON-GRAF> heppy new year 2010 gays
<PetERSON-GRAF> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<PetERSON-GRAF> I have solved
<PetERSON-GRAF> But you all are GAYS
<PetERSON-GRAF> SILENT GAYS
 * Izinucs is "happy" it's new years.. 
<paulsomebody_> What time meridian is it New Year Now?
<prince> can any one help me to configure my dial up modem
<webbb82> im a little confued i just burned a kubuntu install cd and when i get to the partition setup part of the install the  check box for install the side by side isnt there, only earase the harddrive and install kubuntu or advanced manual partition   why would the option to install them side by side
<adarsha> how do i change my profile picture in kubuntu? when i try to click on the icon, i get an error  saying the administrator has disabled changing pic
<webbb82> ok i just made my hard drive smaller so i can dualboot but when i get to the choose the partition you want to use i dont get the option install side by side also i dont get the option to use all unused diskspasce  but i have 200 gb of unused space after shrining my hard drive
<webbb82> what am i doing wrong
<webbb82> do i  need to reboot inorder to see my unused disk space in the installer
<webbb82> hey i shrank my main partiton so i could  do a dual boot setup but when i get to the partition part in the installer use unused disk space isnt there aswell as install side by side   anyone got any ideas
<avihay> webbb82: well, you can use the manual configuration. I usually prefer it to the wizard because it tells you exactly what it's going to do.
<avihay> dang, 30 sec to late
<sepehr> planning on installing XP to dual boot with my current kubuntu karmic, i am well aware that windows will wipe out grub, but have no idea how to restore grub2 and have it with both windows and karmic boot options
<crimsun> use a desktop/live or alternate cd to restore it
<murkee> hey :]
<ilumi> how can i run java apps as user not sudo
<sepehr_> would any1 know how to get back the menu bar on kde apps after u accidentally hide it?
<ghale> sepehr: usually you can get it back with a context menu
<ilumi> how can i run java apps as user not sudo
<luis_> is there someone called ikonia here?
<luis_> I wanna know if it is possible to sync my ipod touch with kubuntu
<bogdan> what  is it???
<Bernardo> good morning
<dmoyne> has anyboby tried to install kde 4.3.85 ?
<icedraven> Anyone able to help me make the "workspaces" unique
<quyen> hi
<quyen> happy new year
<new_bember> Happy New Year
<vlad> привет всем
<paulsomebody> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<athena18> hello
<shadeslayer> athena18: hey
<greekathena> getting harder to find a nick it will accept
<greekathena> I'm having problems with the KDE 4
<shadeslayer> greekathena: sure go ahead
<erkan> hello?
<greekathena> I can't even figure out how to set firefox to be my default browser...and I thought firefox was supposed to ask me that
<greekathena> and what happened to getting my other two panels?
<shadeslayer> greekathena: ok go to : K > system settings > default apps > browser > put firefox in the browser field
<greekathena> I used one to show me what was running and one for buttons to stuff I used all the time
<greekathena> Finally is there a way to get it so that when I push on the button it just shows me programs available like before?
<shadeslayer> greekathena: you can add them back
<erkan> Question: Where can I download for Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD for Ubuntu 9.10 version, 32-bits?
<greekathena> I thought I put the program in to do that but I"m having trouble finding it
<greekathena> is it under settings?
<greekathena> (I've been there but maybe I missed it?)
<shadeslayer> greekathena: its under system settings > default apps
<greekathena> OK thank you very much it will help  me adjust
<erkan> Next question for me: how go I a 32 bits to a 36 bits for Ubuntu download?
<paulsomebody> ercan: What?
<aska> Hi.
<lukefeil> hi
<lukefeil> my fprint won't work
<lukefeil> i can use it to authentify me for sudo commands
<lukefeil> but not for logging in
<lukefeil> one time logged in, i can use it to login in other tty's
<ikonia> lukefeil: what do you mean ?
<lukefeil> ikonia: i would like to use my fingerprint sensor in the login screen
<ikonia> ahhh finger print scanner
<lukefeil> the scanner works fine
<lukefeil> but only for authentification when i use a sudo command
<lukefeil> or when i'm alreday logged in
<ikonia> yes, I know what you mean, it's submitting your finger print as a password
<lukefeil> not realy
<ikonia> ?
<lukefeil> i added it in the /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<ikonia> yes, I understand
<lukefeil> so he don't parse my password
<ikonia> no, I don't think it "parses" your password
<ikonia> I think it uses your finger print as an authentication token - as a password
<ikonia> I've used them before
<lukefeil> yes
<lukefeil> but in the first login he say that he "can't find fingerprint's for the detected hardware"
<ikonia> I've not used it for login under KDE though
<lukefeil> whatever that means...
<ikonia> Hmmm, have to reverse it and work out how user accounts/passwords are linked to your finger print at a system level
<lukefeil> OH
<ikonia> I've never followed it backwards to be honest
<lukefeil> i know what happens
<ikonia> please explain
<lukefeil> my home-directory is crypted
<lukefeil> and he's decryptet in the firstlogin
<lukefeil> after that the pam-modul has access tu the hidden file in the home where he can find the reference-fingerprints
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> so it's as the home drive is encrypted that's causing you the problem
<ikonia> that would make sense
<lukefeil> ... next question: how can i decrypt my home permanently
<ikonia> I think there is a wiki page that covers that, are you using dmcrypt ?
<lukefeil> i don't know
<ikonia> how did you encyrpt it
<ikonia> rats, my laptop battery is about to die
<ikonia> back shortly
<lukefeil> k
<prince> hey hey u u i dont like u r girl friend
<prince> no way no way
<prince> hello
<prince> what is this thing any way
<lukefeil> prince: WTF?
<prince> wtf??
<paulsomebody> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<prince> k
<prince> how to config sl modem ?
<paulsomebody> prince: SL?
<prince> sl modem
<prince> or how to config my dial up modem
<prince> where to find its drivers
<prince> im new to ubuntu can any one help
<tb> pince: install/start kppp; configure the modem; configure access to internet thats all
<prince> i have gppp
<prince> i installed gppp but how to install drivers for my smartlink modem
<tb> Hm kubuntu IRC and gppp? Nice. I dont know gppp.
<prince> gnome ppp
<prince> im not a kubuntu user im using ubuntu
<tb> Sorry i dont use gnome ...
<prince> k
<lukefeil> prince: so trie your luck in #ubuntu
<lukefeil> they work with gnome
<prince> u know im a new user and i found an application quassel irc -#kubuntu and loged in with nick name how i get in to #ubuntu
<petsounds> does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade my jaunty installation to karmic?
<paulsomebody> petsounds: It's what this command is for.
<petsounds> paulsomebody, and my jaunty will be upgraded to karmic?
<paulsomebody> petsounds: Yes.
<petsounds> paulsomebody, oh no..
<petsounds> paulsomebody, thanks
<paulsomebody> I have a kind of weird problem with JDodnloader. It's easier to show then no explain. http://imagebin.ca/view/QIbDib.html
<yofel> prince: type '/join #ubuntu'
<paulsomebody> In addition my screen often blinks with black stripes.
<prince> in terminal
<prince> or else
<yofel> prince: no, here in quassel, like you want to post a message
<paulsomebody> It happens only when JDownloader is loaded.
<paulsomebody> Window decorations is off.
<prince> thanks
<prince> its worked for me
<aska> Hi guys. I wantr to install kubuntu but have no blank cd at home and no way to get any tonight. Have some DVD's though. Is there a way to burn cd image on dvd?
<paulsomebody> It stays even after JDownloader exits.
<paulsomebody> aska: Burn it as usual, .iso images are not disk-specific.
<paulsomebody> aska: You would just waste 4 GiB of space.
<aska> hmm, really? I will try then.
<ilumi> how can i run java apps as user, not sudo?
<Ridikuel> Hello, what is the preferred way in Karmic of setting up a network bridge for qemu? So far I am using Networkmanager. Every Howto tells to edit the interfaces file. But there only lo is listed.
<super> hi, is there any GUI tool to create samba shares?
<aska> Hmm, is all the time bouncing that progress bar and it says: preparing to write. What can be wrong?
<aska> Oh, I am using ubuntu now
<paolo> ciao
<Izinucs> Is auto sync pre setup with Ubuntu One and available on Kubuntu?
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i have upgraded to KDE 4.3.4 and i occationally get a black background and everything except the windows already open! Has anyone else experienced this?
<petsounds> naftilos76, you mean no plasma desktop?
<naftilos76> no plasma desktop except the windows already open!
<naftilos76> if i do Alt+Tab i can select among the windows already open
<naftilos76> petsounds - my GPU is GeForce 9600 GT
<naftilos76> petsounds - anything to propose?
<petsounds> naftilos76, i had the same problem like you before, but right now i'm not on kubuntu so i can't help you. sorry but keep asking i'm sure somebody will have the answer or ask on #kde. good luck
<naftilos76> thnks
<sharpen047> hello all
<mayka> hallo
<mayka> k?
<mayka> mira no se como va el ubuntu es una estafa
<rork> !es | mayka
<ubottu> mayka: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sharpen047> does anyone know how to create an ad-hoc network in karmic?
<asdzxc> hi, i just upgraded my NB to Kubuntu 9.10 and i have problems with graphics in X
<asdzxc> all window decorations and every KDE graphics is completely broken
<sharpen047> kubuntu channel is always so quiet
<asdzxc> it consists only from lines and it displays nothing
<asdzxc> i tried to uninstall flgrx and reinstalled ATI drivers but no luck
<Ishy> My root partiton filled up overnight and now I can't boot...
<Ishy> It was at like 15% capacity last night
<asdzxc> try single user mode
<Ishy> Er I can boot, but can't login to KDE
<Ishy> because it can't write to /tmp
<Ishy> asdzxc: and then?
<asdzxc> and then try this:
<asdzxc> aptitude clean
<Ishy> I've done that :/
<Ishy> Still says it can't write to /tmp
<Ishy> I don't know what could have happened, it was no where near full last night.
<asdzxc> so try also: rm -rf /tmp/* (BE CAREFULL AND WRITE IT EXACTLY LIKE THIS)
<Ishy> Heh, always careful with rm :p
<asdzxc> is your /home on / ?
<Ishy> No
<Ishy> Thankfully
<asdzxc> what about this ?
<asdzxc> cd /var/log ; du -ms
<asdzxc> it can take a while
<Ishy> I'm on a liveCD on the system currently
<asdzxc> did you mount that system somewhere ?
<Ishy> Er sorry, I'm not sure, I am using the Kubuntu liveCD for Karmic and used the "Try Kubuntu without making changes etc."
<Ishy> asdzxc: du -ms returns "10"
<Ishy> "10      ."
<asdzxc> it is /var/log on that LiveCD or /var/log on your broken system ?
<Ishy> actually
<Ishy> it appears the liveCD has mounted the system under disk/ (home) and disk-1/ (/) and disk-2 is a windows partition
<asdzxc> so it was /disk-1/var/log ?
<Ishy> yessir
<asdzxc> ok, 10 MB for /var/log is really ok
<Ishy> going to run the rm -rf on tmp now
<asdzxc> you have to find out what exactly takes so much space on /disk-1/
<asdzxc> like this: rm -rf /disk-1/tmp/*
<asdzxc> also do: rm -rf /disk-1/var/tmp/*
<Ishy> Done
<asdzxc> make: df
<asdzxc> and paste it somewhere in pastebin
<Ishy> er make: df?
<asdzxc> also with output from mount
<asdzxc> df
<asdzxc> mount
<Ishy> yeah okay :p
<asdzxc> two commands
<FloodBotK1> asdzxc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ishy> One second
<Ishy> Thank you for helping me asdzxc
<asdzxc> np, you will then help me with brokwn graphics after upgrade, ok ? .)
<Ishy> :p
<Ishy> asdzxc: http://pastebin.ca/1734281
<Ishy> Appears the root partion is still full :/
<asdzxc> yeah. do this:
<asdzxc> du -s /disk-1/*
<asdzxc> can take w while to complete
<asdzxc> well, this will be better:
<asdzxc> du -ms /disk-1/*
<asdzxc> paste it then
<Ishy> http://pastebin.ca/1734283
<Ishy> That makes media the culprit?
<asdzxc> yeah, look whta's there
<Ishy> Er isn't Media just a bunch of links to devices?
<Ishy> I don't see anything out of the ordinary
<asdzxc> yes but it should not be mounted now
<asdzxc> it is mounted to /media, not do /media/disk-1/media
<asdzxc> paster output of:
<asdzxc> mount
<Ishy> within the media dir?
<asdzxc> just do mount , without any parameters
<Ishy> http://pastebin.ca/1734289
<asdzxc> ok, so there is NOT anything mounted to /media/disk-1/media
<asdzxc> look in there and clean it up
<Ishy> I'm sorry, but what do you mean?
<Ishy> in /media/disk-1/media delete everything?
<Ishy> I think I see what happened
<asdzxc> first look what you have there and if you don't need it, remove it
<Ishy> for whatever reason my backup program last night didn't save the full weekly backup to the external
<asdzxc> if you need it, move it to /home
<Ishy> and saved it in a folder in /media
<new_bember> hey gyus.. is there any way to disable HAL?
<asdzxc> exernal disk probably failed to mount
<Ishy> Har I think we got it
<Ishy> Moving the backup to the actual backup drive
<Ishy> although it's probably an incomplete one anyways...
<asdzxc> yeah, it probably doesn't have enough space
<Ishy> So that's inconvenient, my drive was asleep or something and the backup failed?
<Ishy> Although it's worked fine other nights...
<Ishy> I was wanting to blame the new year for borking something :p
<asdzxc> it probably failed to mount for some reason
<Ishy> So moving the bad backup off the old should free up all the space yes?
<Ishy> Or do I need to force it to erase the unused space?
<asdzxc> yes, remove backup saved in /media/disk-1/media
<asdzxc> just remove that backp and do a new one
<asdzxc> to the right place this time
<Ishy> alright
<Ishy> That's just weird, it's worked for weeks without giving me trouble, I haven't done anything different =|
<Ishy> Alright, well thank you asdzxc
<asdzxc> np, it that external disk still working ? :)
<asdzxc> maybe it died so it cannot be mounted
<Ishy> I'm writing to it now, so I assume it is
<Ishy> Just bought it too
<asdzxc> is it mounted all the time or the backup software is mounting it just before backing up that data ?
<Ishy> I was scared at first, I know that a certain kind of attack is to load up someone's tmp with data to bork the system, so me being paranoid thought I had been hacked :p
<Ishy> It's an external USB, I think it's mounted all the time
<asdzxc> so something happend and it dismounts
<asdzxc> you should make a check before starting backup if it's really mounted
<Ishy> Not sure how to do that with sbackup
<Ishy> Any experience with it?
<asdzxc> no
<webbb82> i have a 500 gb hard drive and yesterday i was trying to install kubuntu on a dual boot setup but after i sharnk my 500 gb hd down to 200 gb so the 300 gb could then go for kubuntu  the in stall failed and now im stuck with 300 gb of unalocated space but when i ran the install cd again i didnt get the option to install kubuntu to my unalocated disk space , anyone help please
<asdzxc> Ishy: maybe it supports mounting the disk before backup ?
<Ishy> I'll check out the config
<asdzxc> or something like 'run script before backup'
<Ishy> what would I use?
<Ishy> mount /media/Elements ?
<Ishy> Never done that manually before
<asdzxc> you, it can be mounted like that
<Ishy> Alright cool
<asdzxc> you should write a simple script to check if it's mounted and mount it if not
<Ishy> Would mounting it again cause a problem?
<asdzxc> or if it cannot be mounter, abort the backup and send an alert
<asdzxc> no, but it will be mounted two times to the same place
<Ishy> oh
<asdzxc> you should not do that
<mauri> using karmic..im not able to receive webcam using amsn
<Ishy> Alright, well / is back to it's normal capacity
<Ishy> Thank you VERY much asdzxc
<asdzxc> np
<Ishy> Have a happy new year :)
<asdzxc> you too
<webbb82> where did the option go in the live cd install to install kubuntu to the unalocated disk space
<Toast_> I'm having trouble with sftp in dolphin. When I try to sftp into a remote account using sftp://test@address I get authentication failures. The thing that's confusing me is that with all the same credentials I can successfully login using the sftp terminal command. Dolphin works fine with sftp to a different users account.
<kaddi> I need help getting hugin and autopano to work
<kaddi> i installed both
<kaddi> I also installed mono and gtk-sharp2
<kaddi> but I still get the following error message: http://pastebin.com/d1c948740
<anakinz> dodger: Thank you for the help the other day/night, it was me who could´nt get sound on my to zepto laptops, but I got it working afterwards..
<paulsomebody> How could I bind 'Minimize all windows' to some key? I have searched in 'Keyboard Shortcuts' section, but there are nothing there and I see no possibility to add new commands. There are an ugly workaround http://blog.hartwork.org/?p=524, but could one do it by the KDE built-in measures?
<dodger> anakinz: not a problem, glad you got it working :)
<Evot> Can i use medibuntu in kubuntu same way as in ubuntu??
<paulsomebody> Evot: What do you call 'medibuntu'?
<paulsomebody> Evot: Repository?
<paulsomebody> How could I bind 'Minimize all windows' to some key? I have searched in 'Keyboard Shortcuts' section, but there are nothing there and I see no possibility to add new commands. There are an ugly workaround http://blog.hartwork.org/?p=524, but could one do it by the KDE built-in measures?
<Evot> yes. repository
<paulsomebody> Evot: You could use any repository you want. If this question was about compatibility, then yes - they are compatible.
<Evot> ok. thank you
<EagleScreen> Evot: Kubuntu and Ubuntu are in fact, the same GNU/Linux distribution, they use the same packages and the same repositories, they only differ in the Desktop Enviroment installed by default.
<paulsomebody> EagleScreen: In fact, difference in pre-installed packages is what makes distributions differ, isn't it?
<EagleScreen> paulsomebody: I do not think so
<paulsomebody> EagleScreen: Then what?
<Evot> With kubuntu i had problem with nvidia driver. It just dosn't activate like in ubuntu. :/ There is propably some other ways to install it... or should i just stay with ubuntu..
<EagleScreen> paulsomebody: there is no dude that OpenSuse, Debian, or Feroda Core are GNU/Linux distribution, and you can install them with different pre-installed packages wchi you choose in the installer, and for it they do not become other different distribution
<paulsomebody> Evot: What driver, what version, what you have tried, etc?
<EagleScreen> you cna install OpenSuse with Gnome pre-installed, or you can install OpenSuse with KDE pre-installed, the it keep being the same distribution
<Evot> I have nvidia GT240 and with ubuntu i use 185 driver. But when i istalled kubuntu it dosn't activate that driver..
<EagleScreen> Ubuntu and Kubuntu are really the same GNU/Linux distribution
<paulsomebody> EagleScreen: This is just a different method in terminology.
<paulsomebody> Evot: What have you tried to activate it?
<Evot> administration > hardware drivers > it shows me a driver but dosn't let me activate it..
<kaddi> I need help getting hugin and autopano to work.  i installed both.  I also installed mono and gtk-sharp2.  but I still get the following error message: http://pastebin.com/d1c948740 How can I fix this?
<paulsomebody> Evot: Doesn't let? What do you mean? Button is greyed out?
<EagleScreen> Evot: find out what driver you must to install and install it with package manager
<Evot> Can i download 190 driver and install that??
<EagleScreen> Evot: do you remember if you were using nvidia-185 driver in Ubuntu?
<Evot> Yes i'am using it right now.. I have ubuntu installed, but i'd like to have kubuntu.
<EagleScreen> the nvidia-190 driver is not yet packages for Ubuntu, you can install it from Nvidia website, but installation mya be a bit more difficult
<EagleScreen> install nvidia-185-kernel-source package in Kubuntu
<EagleScreen> install also nvidia-glx-185
<Evot> And that should work?? :) just like in ubuntu right now...
<Evot> Sorry about bad english.. i haven't use it lot.. :D
<Toast_> Hi, could anyone help me to figure out an SFTP problem I'm having in dolphin please?
<webbb82> can someone plesae tell me why when i boot the uubuntu installer and get to the paartition part the option to install them side by side isnt there. it was always there before but the one time i need it its not did they remove it from the partition options
<Guest51103> Evot: you might have to use apt-cdrom add and then try to activate the driver
<webbb82> can someone plesae tell me why when i boot the uubuntu installer and get to the paartition part the option to install them side by side isnt there. it was always there before but the one time i need it its not did they remove it from the partition options
<Evot> hmm.. that was new.. :) Maby tomorrow i'll try again to get kubuntu working. KDE is improving fast right now, i'd like to use it.. :)
<Guest51103> webbb82: you mention earlier you have an empty 300gb partition.  Can't you just use the manual partition option?
<paulsomebody> Evot: There is nothing difficult in installing fresh Nvidia driver. I have just done that, ask questions if any.
<webbb82> i tried but im a noob and do nt know how to that well
<Guest51103> paulsombody: Don't you have to add the distribution cd to the sources to even install the nvidia driver?
<webbb82> i just got a new 64 bit computer that im trying to install it onto  always before on my old 32 bit computer the installer always gave me the option to install side by side its not there in the 64 bit installer
<Guest51103> webbb82: ok then reade up on it and don't do it if you are not confident to do so
<paulsomebody> Guest51103: You have if you want to use packages from that CD. Furthermore, it's added by default.
<webbb82> i wolld just install it on the entire hd but it came with windows 7 and no windows 7 install cd
<paulsomebody> webbb82: What is "Side-by-side" option you are talking about, I can't get it?
<webbb82> in the installer when u get to the partition part it would say install them side by side or earase and use entire hard drive
<Evot> So when i have that new driver downloaded i do what?? And do i have some problems afterward. Like when i'm going to update from 9.10 to 10.04??
<Guest51103> webbb82: I know there are a few options I always do the manual option but if you are not confortible don't use it
<paulsomebody> Evot: No problems, it would be updated if new version arrives in Ubuntu repository.
<Guest51103> Evot: you shuold be able to use the restricted hard app to active it for you
<Evot> Nice :)
<webbb82> im pretty sure i could  but my laptop came with no windows  7 install cd so they made a partition for backing up and installing windows 7 if somthing messed up, so in the manual partition part it says too many main partitions cant make new one
<Evot> restricted hard app?? never heard before..
<PreaDeTot> Hi to all, and happy new year! I have an issue with Kopete and webcam for the yahoo network. So I am not able to send or recive images but under the cam settings for kopete it will see my usb webcam.
<paulsomebody> Evot: You have to log out, then choose a 'Console login' option. After console login you should use 'cd <path to you driver folder>' command and then 'sh <driver name>' command. Then dialogue would appear and guide you through the process. Answer 'Yes' when you would be asked if to update 'xorg.conf' file. That's all.
<Guest51103> webbb82: you should read up on it first with the manual partition option you could check the wrong partition to format
<Evot> ok.. i'll try that tomorrow :)
<paulsomebody> Evot: Remember to do console login, otherwise you would be given error stating something like 'X system is running'.
<Evot> Ok
<Evot> But i'll go now.. thanks for help.. :)
<paulsomebody> How could I bind 'Minimize all windows' to some key? I have searched in 'Keyboard Shortcuts' section, but there are nothing there and I see no possibility to add new commands. There are an ugly workaround http://blog.hartwork.org/?p=524, but could one do it by the KDE built-in measures?
<paulsomebody> In KDE 4, I mean.
<paulsomebody> Ha-ha, found!
<paulsomebody> As every good solution, this is quite simple. Hotkey to "Show Desktop' widget in the panel.
<piaso> !addon
<piaso> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Dark6> brb
<grypsy> hi every1
<ilumi> hi
<piaso> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<piaso> !list
<piaso> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<KBA3> Дарова народ
<jonftle> Hey all, can anybody help me with some Audio issues in Kubuntu 9.10? My system is complaining that neither my HDA Intel or PulseAudio audio drivers work. However, I still get the startup/shutdown sounds, vlc works, and banshee can play audio through gstreamer. However, I'm trying to use WinXP inside of Sun VirtualBox, and it hangs whenever anything plays audio, because the system doesn't recognize my audio devices as
<jonftle> functioning. Any ideas?
<jonftle> Hey all, can anybody help me with some Audio issues in Kubuntu 9.10? My system is complaining that neither my HDA Intel or PulseAudio audio drivers work. However, I still get the startup/shutdown sounds, vlc works, and banshee can play audio through gstreamer. Yet my system claims the devices are broken. Any ideas?
<asobi> what's a good ftp server?
<asobi> good meaning easy to use over power
<erict> ftp.microsoft.com
<asobi> for kubuntu?
<erict> yes
<paulsomebody> asobi: What do you mean — FTP server? Maybe client?
<asobi> no, server
<paulsomebody> asobi: Then what do you judge to be good>
<asobi> easy to use/gui
<paulsomebody> asobi: Server software? Never used any of them, sorry.
<mauri> in the latest audio video configuration step (6), Farsight is not able to load the webcam and it says "unable to  set pipeline to playing"
<joee22> hi
<paulsomebody> mauri: What is Farshight?
<mauri> paulsomebody: farsight
<paulsomebody> mauri: Okay, Farsight?
<mauri> paulsomebody: yes
<paulsomebody> mauri: Actually that was not «yes or no» question, but I have found out myself,
<paulsomebody> but I have no experience with this thing.
<mauri> paulsomebody: May you help me to solve that
<paulsomebody> mauri: Solve what? I have no experience with FarSight, as I have already told you.
<EagleScreen> mauri: are you using amsn?
<EagleScreen> is your Farsight problem related to amsn usage?
<mauri> EagleScreen: yes
<EagleScreen> I think amsn package in karmic is not well compiled against Farsight, and it is failing to load it
<mauri> EagleScreen: in fact
<mauri> EagleScreen: im not able to start a call or video call
<EagleScreen> yes i know, let me see..
<EagleScreen> mauri: you need another amsn compilation different than the one in karmic repository
<EagleScreen> let's investigate which one you could use
<mauri> EagleScreen: im using the one in daily repository
<mauri> EagleScreen: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/amsn-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<EagleScreen> mauri: the amsn version is not the matter, it is the way to compile it
<EagleScreen> i think the Debian squeeze package would work well with Farsight, but i am checking if it is usable in Ubuntu karmic
<mauri> EagleScreen: ok....have you time again yyo help me? If not thaks for your time
<EagleScreen> yes i have got time right now
#kubuntu 2010-01-02
<dmitry_> #game
<EagleScreen> mauri: what is your arch?
<mauri> EagleScreen: 64bit
<zelhar> Does anyone have problems with dolphin ?
<EagleScreen> zelhar: what problems are you talking about?
<zelhar> Anyway when I open dolphin it maxes out cpu and takes like a minute to until I can see my home dir, and basically every action stalls to the point of it being completely useless
<mauri> zelhar: have you tried using "kdesu dolphin"... is it the same?
<zelhar> lets see...
<zelhar> I tried using dolphoin as root, it is still slow, but not as slow as the user dolphin
<zelhar> So can I delete some cache files or setting files to reset dolphin for the user account ?
<mauri> zelhar: try to rename the folder under .kde/share/apps/dolphin
<zelhar> ok...
<zelhar> should I logout before I try dolphin again ?
<zelhar> The problems seems to persist ...
<mauri> zelhar: im not too expert...probably it could be caused by a wrong mounting point... but im not sure
<zelhar> Any suggestion where should I seek a solution ?
<mauri> EagleScreen: are you still there?
<EagleScreen> yes mauri
<EagleScreen> paying with amsn from Debian
<EagleScreen> i am doing now an audio call at the third try
<EagleScreen> the two first tries it told me the Farsight error
<mauri> EagleScreen: uhmm ..... ok
<javier_> Hi! I need help with my microphone. I'm trying to record but it does not record well, not normal voice but something like what you hear when the loudspeaker are broken. Someone could guess what's wrong?
<javier_> It was working well the other day, i think it can be something very simple... but dont get to know what's it
<EagleScreen> mauri: any progress?
<mauri> EagleScreen: unfortunately no
<EagleScreen> you should consider installing the Debian amsn
<mauri> EagleScreen: is it different?
<mauri> EagleScreen: do you thing it could work
<EagleScreen> yes, it is well compiled against Farsihgt
<EagleScreen> you need to install four packages with gdebi
<mauri> EagleScreen: have you made same trials in this timeframe?
<EagleScreen> doing right now
<EagleScreen> i tried karmic version of amsn
<EagleScreen> it hasn't  Farsight support
<mauri> EagleScreen: if you try the one i told you before.....it has
<mauri> EagleScreen: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/amsn-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<mauri> EagleScreen: i have to go to bad.....may i leave you an email address in order to receive news from you?
<EagleScreen> mauri: it is probably compiled as the same way of karmic one
<EagleScreen> let me see
<EagleScreen> yes mauri
<EagleScreen> you can
<mauri> EagleScreen: lupin.terzo@virgilio.it
<mauri> EagleScreen: thanks a lot for your time
<mauri> EagleScreen: have a good time
<prefrontal> how do I downgrade from KDE SC 4.4 Beta 2 to 4.3.4, using the Kubuntu PPA?
<EagleScreen> pre i may help you
<EagleScreen> prefrontal: please a moment
<prefrontal> ok thanks
<EagleScreen> hi prefrontal, to start, disable Kubuntu Beta PPA
<prefrontal> ok
<jonftle> Hey all, I'm having some trouble with audio in Kubuntu 9.10. The system plays its startup/shutdown noises, and Banshee can play audio via gStreamer, and vlc and flash work fine, but the Multimedia section of the System Settings menu reports that my ALSA and PulseAudio devices are not responding - any thoughts?
<EagleScreen> upgrading a big amount of packages is very easy, but downgrading is a quite complex
<EagleScreen> jonftle: are the working device first int he list?
<prefrontal> yes i'm not sure what command to use
<EagleScreen> prefrontal: you have to uninstall all KDE packages and later reinstall them in 4.3 version, if your internet connection is fast, it won't take too much time
<prefrontal> perhaps I can just uninstall kde
<jonftle> EagleScreen: From the System Settings menu, neither of the devices work. However, I still get audio out of them with vlc, flash, Banshee, and system sounds
<prefrontal> right.. so what is the master kde package?
<prefrontal> perhaps kdm..
<prefrontal> or kubuntu-desktop ?
<jonftle> EagleScreen: but I'm running a WinXP instance in Virtual Box, and it reports on boot that the system audio devices do not respond. This causes any app that creates audio output in the VM to hang
<jonftle> EagleScreen: so basically, my question is, how can the system recognize the audio devices as being broken, yet they still work in some apps? And is there any way to fix them?
<EagleScreen> prefrontal: before you proceed, you must to know that you may need to do this job in a tty terminal, do u know what i am talking about?
<prefrontal> yeah i'm good..
<EagleScreen> jonftle: i dont know what to tell you
<jkeef> what it do what it do
<jkeef> have to say i enjoy KDE better than gnome..
<EagleScreen> prefrontal: drop to a tty, install uninstall kdelibs and later install meta-package kubuntu-desktop again and any other kde apps you want
<prefrontal> ok thanks
<jonftle> EagleScreen: Thanks. If you know of anybody who has an understanding of Kubuntu audio, please forward them to me.
<EagleScreen> jonftle: KDE4 audio detection sometimes become a bit crazzy
<EagleScreen> sometimes some audio devices dissapear for it
<EagleScreen> and sometimes they come back
<kaddi_> and sometimes they don't :p
<EagleScreen> when any audio device dissapear for KDE, KDE shows a warning message, and ask for ignoring that devices
<jonftle> EagleScreen: I've noticed that myself - sometimes when I boot, flash and vlc have no audio, but a restart often fixes the problem. Any idea what project is responsible for audio in KDE 4? I'd like to have a chat with them
<EagleScreen> if you dont ignore them, you must put them in lower places in the list
<EagleScreen> may be solid
<EagleScreen> jonftle: you can chat with them at #kde-dev i think
<EagleScreen> it is #kde-devel
<jonftle> EagleScreen: Problem is that I only have two devices in my list - ALSA and PulseAudio, and neither work
<jonftle> EagleScreen: so it's not really a priority thing
<EagleScreen> i ahve HDA Intel (Analog) and Pulseaudio
<EagleScreen> Pulseaudio never works, it seems like a virtual device
<jonftle> EagleScreen: I have HD Intel (AD198x Analog) and PulseAudio
<EagleScreen> HDA Intel (analog) is the real working audio device
<jonftle> EagleScreen: and neither work when I use the test button in the Multimedia Settings panel
<jonftle> EagleScreen: but like I said, something clearly works
<EagleScreen> the problem must be in Phonon or solid
<jonftle> EagleScreen: Can you elaborate? I've never heard of either of those subsystems?
<EagleScreen> Solid is the Hardware detection layer in KDE
<EagleScreen> and Phonon is the audio server frontend for ALSA or other
<jonftle> EagleScreen: I see. I'm a recent convert from Windows. On that platform, I would blame drivers. But on Linux, I really don't know where to start, because my system seems to be lying to me
<EagleScreen> i am not sure if your problem is driver related or is a matter of a still bit buggy KDE4
<prefrontal> EagleScreen, i don't have the right metapackage for reinstallation.. nuking kdelibs5 did nuke all the kde packages, but kdelibs, kdelibs5 nor kubuntu-desktop pull them all back in
<prefrontal> i wonder, what target does the install media use?
<EagleScreen> kdelibs is not installed by fedault in a Kubuntu system
<prefrontal> here is the output of install kubuntu-desktop: http://pastebin.ca/raw/1734608
<prefrontal> i created a command that tried to install those packages, but i got even more such errors
<EagleScreen> prefrontal: you must remove package kdelibs5-data to remove all KDE stuff, and later install kubuntu-desktop metapackage to install Kubuntu and KDE apps again
<kc2cfi_> could somebody help me with ax25
<kc2cfi_> i have ax25 compiled into the kernel
<prefrontal> EagleScreen, ok, that helped, but there are still a few more: http://pastebin.ca/raw/1734611
<kc2cfi_> im trying to use it with a bp-2m modem
<EagleScreen> prefrontal: I suposed you disabled kubuntu Beta Bakports PPA, and after, you reloaded package list, by "sudo aptitude update" or "sudo apt-get update"
<prefrontal> yes
<kc2cfi_> i cant transmit but the packet sounds weird and I also can't receive
<kc2cfi_> can transmit*
<prefrontal> EagleScreen, here is my sources.list: http://pastebin.ca/embed.php?id=1734612
<dioxin> Can anyone assist in setting JAVA up in Kubuntu, I cant seem to set the PATH permenantly :-(
<prefrontal> dioxin, you can set your path in /etc/profile or ~/.bashrc
<EagleScreen> prefrontal: what are in google repos?
<prefrontal> google chrome
<EagleScreen> prefrontal: try disabling them by the moment
<EagleScreen> only google chrome?
<prefrontal> some others..maybe google earth, etc..
<prefrontal> i disabled google/medibuntu, no help
<EagleScreen> disable it by the moment
<prefrontal> look here: http://pastebin.ca/raw/1734615
<prefrontal> even though i disabled the ppa, it still looks there..
<prefrontal>   kdepasswd: Depends: kdebase-data (= 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu3) but 4:4.3.85-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1 is to be installed
<EagleScreen> i see
<EagleScreen> prefrontal: run: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude remove kdelibs5-data; sudo aptitude install kdelibs5 kubuntu-desktop
<prefrontal> seems to be working..
<prefrontal> aptitude did some conflict resolution. i didn't inspect it, just accepted. we shall see soon ;)
<EagleScreen> prefrontal: what didn't work for you in 4.4b2?
<prefrontal> parts of the screen were not redrawing for an application I frequently use
<EagleScreen> did you install Qt 4.6?
<prefrontal> it had qt 4.6 yes.. it installs that automatically
<EagleScreen> i dont think so
<EagleScreen> but let me see
<prefrontal> it does, i checked :)
<prefrontal> the software is developed in our lab, and we use Qt
<prefrontal> our software works with Qt 4.6 on osx without any bugs, so I think it's a window manager issue
<EagleScreen> yes, you ahve reason
<prefrontal> sweet, my desktop is back
<prefrontal> thanks a lot EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> KDE4 had a lot drawing issues with Qt 4.5.0
<EagleScreen> they were fixed for Qt 4.5.1, may be the same woth Qt 4.6
<prefrontal> well actually i am still linked against qt 4.6
<prefrontal> so i don't think it's a qt issue now
<EagleScreen> are you now using KDE 4.3.2 + Qt 4.6?
<prefrontal> yep, according to kde4-config
<prefrontal> and the bugs are all gone
<EagleScreen> okay, nice to know it
<Ev0luti0n_> hey there folks
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> anyone attempted to switch to oss?
<Wolfcastle> it seems the virtual mixer is not emitting any sound
<Wolfcastle> and the system is using it
<ExplosiveInDeed> hello
<Wolfcastle> hi there
<chrome_> hello
<chrome_> I was installing kubuntu.. and then.. the fonts turned out crazy
<chrome_> so big
<chrome_> I can't read a thing
<chrome_> I tried to install in the safe graphical mode
<chrome_> but didn't work out
<Wolfcastle> you can't get into system settings to change the size?
<chrome_> it's prior the installation
<chrome_> that the problem happens
<chrome_> so, I don't know what's going on
<chrome_> the logo saying kubuntu and initiating went fine, then some console text, and then puff, giant letters like a menu and I can't see nothing
<chrome_> can I install this in text mode?
<Wolfcastle> chrome_: should be possible i don't think they have removed that option
<chrome_> yes they removed..
<chrome_> I think it's only there for servers
<chrome_> :S
<chrome_> I only see 4 modes: Normal, Safe Graphics, OEM, Driver CD
<chrome_> something like that
<Wolfcastle> really wow what a bad call to remove it
<chrome_> yes :\ really bad
<snarkster> hi, how do i find what device is attacjed to a folder?
<snarkster> im trying to add my raid to automount to a specfic folder
<snarkster> nvm found it
<snarkster> thank you
<ritztech> after i did a Update.... my audio is muted .... and my gui just shuts off some times weird bugs
<ritztech> is there like a log section i could look at to see why
<rstob911> why do people update all the time never have figured it out if its working leave it alone that has always been my motto
<geek> rstob911: well, mainly security i suppose
<rstob911> in linux really
<tyler_> hey everyone. I am having some strange issue with jockey (aka Hardware Drivers) not activating my driver even though it is showing the correct one. Its for an ATI/AMD FGLRX driver
<tyler_> when I hit Activate it seems like it's going to work but then... nothing
<tyler_> anyone have any ideas?
<webbb82> i wanted to tesy out kde 4.4 but after testing it i want to go back to the stable 4.3 but even after i removed the  kde4.4 repo and update  all i can get is 4.4 even after removing the repo
<webbb82> is kde 4:3.5.9-ubuntu  version 4.4 or 4.3\
<ign0ramus> hey all.
<ign0ramus> anyone have any experience in getting in-browser Flash sound to play through USB audio?
<ign0ramus> I used to just use asoundconf and set my card, but that no longer seems to be an option :/
<snarkster> anyone awake
<m0se5> kde4 -- where can I disable all of these event sounds, such as closing a window, switching IRC channels... I've shutdown everything in notifications all ready.
<OoFahNaRaKoO> + +
<super> is a nnvidia 7300Gt good enough to run kde 4.4?  the animations on kde 4.4 is a bit laggy
<petsounds> maybe because it's still beta, not your video card
<rob-> it should be possible to use two wireless cards at the same time, am i right?
<ankitpandit_> hello
<ankitpandit_> my amarok starts but doesnt play any file... what could be the problem??? pls help... Ubuntu amd 64
<rob-> have you installed the codecs?
<ankitpandit_> how do I do it?
<[psyk]> greetings
<rob-> mine asked me to install them
<ankitpandit_> Im new to Ubuntu
<rob-> is it a new install of ubuntu/kubuntu?
<[psyk]> Ubuntu: An African word for "I can not configure Debian."[1]
<[psyk]> :D
<rob-> has it never played sound?
<ankitpandit_> yes i installed it 3 days back
<ankitpandit_> its d latest version of Ubuntu... installed using wubi
<ankitpandit_> it has never played
<ankitpandit_> however ...sound files are being played on vlc
<petsounds> ankitpandit_, if you're on ubuntu you need to install xine,    sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<rob-> okay, probab;y needs codecs then
<rob-> thats what i was looking for petsounds
<ankitpandit_> ok lemme check...thanks
<ankitpandit_> hey ... its working now... thank you robs and petsounds...thanks a lot
<ankitpandit_> I have one more query
<ankitpandit_> in Windows, I was using ASIO4ALL....to get the ultimate sound playback quality.... is something like that present in Ubuntu?
<rob-> what is ASIO4ALL?
<petsounds> ankitpandit_, no imho asio4all only make sounds worse
<petsounds> rob-, a windows utility to change audio latency
<ankitpandit_> ok ...thanks for the info.... So then Amarok plays the best sound quality?
<rob-> ahh, i'd never even think of somethign like that, sound quality isn't high on my list :P
<rob-> i actually ditched amorok in favour of audacious2, much simpiler
<rob-> i just want my media player to play media, no frills :)
<ankitpandit_> @rob... that's good....  but can you suggest which player can give the best audio output?
<rob-> sorry mate, like i say i don't think about that stuff, tbh i think its the codec more than anything else, i.e. most media players will use the same codec, im guessing ffmpeg, which as far as im aware is very good
<rob-> the media player doesnt really matter, its the codec doing the work
<rob-> speaking very generally here
<petsounds> agree
<rob-> most important of all will be how your music was encoded
<ankitpandit_> @rob.... ok...thanks for the info mate..... God Bless You....  I'll take your leave now... hope you guys save the world from the damage that Windows has made to Mankind ;)...Love Live Ubuntu...take care :)
<rob-> happy new year man
<ankitpandit_> @petsounds.... take care....god bless...bye
<ankitpandit_> wishing you all the same
<petsounds> bye ;)
<Gamarok__> Hey guys !
<muhammad_> hi all,
<muhammad_> what script files are executed other that ~.bashrc when i start a new shell in ubuntu ??
<muhammad_> i get this error ": command not found" and here is my .bashrc listing http://pastebin.com/m239205ca can anyone tell me whats wrong with it?
<muhammad_> other than*
<lukefeil_> there's a syntax error
<lukefeil_> in the first line
<lukefeil_> afaik that's have to be "#!/bin/bash"
<lukefeil_> @muhammad_
<muhammad_> thats the default file i dint make any changes in the beginning.
<muhammad_> just added some exports at the end
<lukefeil_> muhammad_: in my ~/.bashrc the first line does'nt existe
<muhammad_> even after i remove this line i get the error message ": command not found"
<muhammad_> i am not sure if it is coming from .bashrc at all. thats y i asked what other startup files are executed at the login
<lukefeil_> and which command do you would like to execute
<muhammad_> i think bash finds a unwanted ":" somewhere thats why it says so.
<rob-> Installed new PCI wireless card, installed windows drivers with ndiswrapper but still not working
<rob-> $ ndiswrapper -l    wg311v3 : driver installed    device (11AB:1FAA) present
<rob-> $ sudo lshw -C network    *-network UNCLAIMED
<rob-> $ lsmod    ndiswrapper 245248 0
<FloodBotK1> rob-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rob-> installed new wifi card, ndiswrapper drivers installed, hardware present, but not showing up on iwconfig, more info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/350330/
<digit11> hi i want to knw how to enable desktop effects in kubuntu
<digit11> i have ati 4650 on laptop
<rob-> digit11: settings -> Desktop effects
<digit11> rob , i tried but it doesnt enable
<digit11> says failed to activate.............
<rob-> ok have you got drivers installed for your graphics card?
<digit11> fglrx one
<digit11> nops
<digit11> coz i tried dat last time i reinstalled and i coudnt enable compiz on gnome
<rob-> i have no idea how to install ATI drivers, google it, im sure theres a how to somewhere
<digit11> ok how do i get themes installed
<digit11> i tried in gnome as well as kde
<digit11> cant get them to work properly
<rob-> cant get what to work properly?
<KOPRajs> hi, I've got a SONY Vaio laptop with Radeon HD 4650 and Kubuntu 9.10 and I've got a few little problems...
<digit11> many times colours and borders doesnt loook nice
<KOPRajs> 1. I'm running Catalyst 9.12 and have Composite turned on but when I run fullscreen app (like with Wine) the window is not redirected
<digit11> nothing xcept human clearlook  looks decent
<KOPRajs> when I try to run fgl_glxgears the window is redirected as it should be, but when trying to run fullscreen app even on Wine desktop the window is above all and sometimes blinking when other windows refresh
<KOPRajs> is there any settings in KDE4 which sets this... or is this a bug? If it is a bug is it in KDE4 or in FGLRX?
<digit11> I want to know the possible drivers i can instal for ATI cards
<petsounds> !ati > digit11
<ubottu> digit11, please see my private message
<digit11> Are there ny alternatives to fglrx
<digit11> as compiz doesnt run on it
<KOPRajs> any info on redirecting/unredirecting fullscreen windows under Kwin4?
<Alarm> hello. i downloaded some window decoration themes (with an .emerald extention) , but i cannot find how to load them through the window decoration settings in the system settings menu
<digit11> how can i teest whether i have drivers for 3d installed
<KOPRajs> Alarm: you need to be running Compiz and Emerald window decorator to use .emerald decorations...
<KOPRajs> if you are running KDE4 you probably don't want to do this
<Alarm> oh i see. is there any other way to add some new window decorators without using compiz ?
<KOPRajs> Alarm: are you running KDE4?
<Alarm> exactly.  i use kde 4.2 and just wanted to change my window decorators
<Alarm> KOPRajs, yes
<KOPRajs> then go and look for Kwin themes
<Alarm> i just cant find how to add some new ones
<Alarm> kde-look i suppose ?
<KOPRajs> yes
<KOPRajs> kwin4 themes
<Alarm> kwin themes are what ?
<KOPRajs> kwin is the window decorator in KDE4
<Alarm> complete new themes ?
<Alarm> oh ok
<KOPRajs> no, just window decoration
<Alarm> why dont i see such a category in kde-look ? (meaning kwin)
<Alarm> just "Native kde4" which i downloaded but still cant find how to load them
<KOPRajs> that's what you need... native KDE4
<KOPRajs> you need either package for your distro or compile it yourself
<Alarm> i see
<KOPRajs> what is in the archive you've downloaded?
<Alarm> too bad. there are just 6-7 window decorators . i am looking for one that is vista-like . or somehow transparent titlebar
<Alarm> dont see anything like that available
<KOPRajs> Alarm: wait a sec. I'll look at kde-look
<Alarm> well thats the page i got http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=75
<Alarm> but nothing that interesting and total 6-7 results
<KOPRajs> Alarm: you can use this one native KDE4 decoration and then you can use any theme under deKorator section... there is some Vista-like I think: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/deKorator?content=87921
<Alarm> sorry, what is "dekorator" ?
<KOPRajs> looking at Kubuntu repository... you can install dekorator native theme by sudo apt-get install kwin-style-dekorator
<Alarm> ah ok. found it
<Alarm> installed it
<KOPRajs> dekorator is Kwin native style which can them load it's own styles
<KOPRajs> *then
<Alarm> too bad. http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/deKorator?content=87921 is not available (the download link does not exist)
<petr_> people
<KOPRajs> Alarm: don't use this
<Alarm> i installed it from the repo
<KOPRajs> Alarm: install dekorator using package repository
<KOPRajs> ok
<Alarm> bad cant understand how to use it
<Alarm> or where to load it from
<Guest18804> I shut my IRC-CLIENT down and PC down      And when I start one again MY IRC CLIENT   LOADING!!!!   I do not want that my IRC was loaded!!!!
<Guest18804> It is stupe
<KOPRajs> go to system settings and choose dekorator as Window decoration
<KOPRajs> instead of Oxygen default
<Alarm> ok now it starts to make sense :)
<KOPRajs> then in the right part of window you can choose from dekorator themes
<KOPRajs> here's one Vista-like: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Aero+Glass?content=39007
<Guest18804> KOPRajs ???   answer on MY question
<Guest18804> KOPRajs I shut my IRC-CLIENT down and PC down      And when I start one again MY IRC CLIENT   LOADING!!!!   I do not want that my IRC was loaded!!!!
<KOPRajs> Guest18804: first of all it would be nice to know what IRC client are you talking about... there's many
<Alarm> KOPRajs, done
<Alarm> :)
<KOPRajs> Alarm: ok, now you can use any of the themes in dekorator category... enjoy
<Alarm> great ! thanks ! :)
<Guest18804> KOPRajs    Konverstation    I use standard KUbuntu IRC
<KOPRajs> Guest18804: KDE3 or KDE4?
<Guest18804> I do not know
<KOPRajs> Guest18804: I don't actually know Konversation very well, but I would look into it's setting if there is some option to start it after login
<Guest18804> KOPRajs   I use kubuntu 8
<KOPRajs> so KDE3
<KOPRajs> 8.04 ?
<Guest18804> KOPRajs  may be
<KOPRajs> then go to Konversation settings and look for such an option
<KOPRajs> also
<KOPRajs> when shutting down the PC look at system tray if Konversation is really turned off... could be that KDE's session manager automatically start it up if it was running during shutdown
<Guest18804> KOPRajs  man    where can I look at my OS version?
<KOPRajs> Guest18804: actually I'm new to Ubuntu/Kubuntu and I'm not sure what is the correct way of checking the version :))
<KOPRajs> Guest18804: it is written in Grub when you choose OS to start for example
<Guest18804> KOPRajs  ok ))
<KOPRajs> but there are many ways to see the version for sure
<KOPRajs> I just don't know
<lukefeil|lernen> KOPRajs: Help>About KDE
<lukefeil|lernen> KOPRajs: in any window
<petsounds> lsb_release -a
<KOPRajs> typically there is a file in /etc/[slackware|debian-version|gentoo|...] containg distro info
<Guest18804> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Guest18804> Description:    Ubuntu 8.04.1
<Guest18804> Release:        8.04
<Guest18804> Codename:       hardy
<Guest18804> ok
<FloodBotK1> Guest18804: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest18804> I am happy
<KOPRajs> so you have Hardy with KDE3
<KOPRajs> petsounds: nice command... but it seems it is not on my Gentoo... is it Ubuntu specific?
<Guest18804> people    I do not use KDE4   with kubuntu 9!!!   because .iso    do not work under windows installer!!!    My alkohol do not start this ISO KUBUNTU 9
<petsounds> KOPRajs, sorry i don't know about gentoo, i'm a die hard Ubuntu fan ;-)
<Guest18804> but I need both Linux and Kubuntu    and I remain with old 8!!
<KOPRajs> petsounds: I use both... Gentoo on my server/workstation box and Kubuntu on laptop
<KOPRajs> why is this already fixed bug in Jaunty again in Karmic?
<KOPRajs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/327199
<KOPRajs> and it seems that the workaround doesn't work
<szacsvdm> hi all
<szacsvdm> i faced a problem suddenly my sound card stopped working
<szacsvdm> i can't logout, nor power off the laptop
<paulsomebody> I have trouble restoring GRUB2 after install of Windows XP. I am following that manual https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Grub2Testing and done all steps in the section 'If you messed up', but command 'sudo fdisk -l' reports that all but my Windows partition is still unbootable.
<paulsomebody> What am I doing wrong?
<wilder> hi, is there a more specific channel for kde-ubuntu-devel related issues?
<paulsomebody> #kubuntu-devel or else?
<wilder> lemme try that
<paulsomebody> I guessed right, go.
<wilder> thx paulsomebody
<paulsomebody> wilder: Then if anyone can help me.
<sraka> yo
<Peace-> yo yo
<paulsomebody> Can anyone help me? Please read above.
<muhammad_> paulsomebody: hi,
<muhammad_> its easy,
<muhammad_> just boot from the ubuntu live cd and do sudo grub-update2
<paulsomebody> muhammad_: Okay, I am in live CD, I'll try now.
<sraka> yeah do just like muhammed sey
<paulsomebody> I says 'command not found'.
<paulsomebody> It says, I mean.
<petsounds> sudo update-grub2
<muhammad_> wait a moment, i did it a few days back. let me check what it was
<muhammad_> yes :)
<petsounds> ;)
<sraka> try without "2"
<paulsomebody> In both cases it returnes 'grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.' message.
<muhammad_> update will i think only install the grub boot laoder and i lost windows entry in the list
<paulsomebody> I could add it later, I just need to restore GRUB2.
<sraka> when i lost grub i must install him in windows
<muhammad_> ok lets do it stepwise.
<paulsomebody> sraka: How?
<muhammad_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<sraka> i don't remeber how
<sraka> write in google
<muhammad_> may be you try this,
<muhammad_> and if it does not work we can move along together.
<sraka> i have thats problem a few moths ago i this method is help
<paulsomebody> I have tried, this didn't help since I have GRUB2.
<paulsomebody> This manual describes steps for recovering GRUB, not GRUB2.
<muhammad_> worked for me...
<sraka> try find in google togrub2
<paulsomebody> sraka: This means you have GRUB. I am sure that I have GRUB2, since I did clean install for Karmic.
<petsounds> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sraka> yes i have grub
<paulsomebody> I have started with that! I was following manual related to GRUB2, it could be found there https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Grub2Testing.
<paulsomebody> But something still is not right, I cannot boot.
<sraka> how many a hard drive you have??
<paulsomebody> I have one drive labeled 'sda', sda1 is linux root partition, sda2 is swap and sda3 is NTFS with XP.
<sraka> i have 2 and when i install kubuntu i must change prioryty of boot
<dhq> is there pointer capture for kubuntu
<paulsomebody> sraka: My drive is already chosen to be first to boot, but GRUB2 still didn't work.
<sraka> hmm
<sraka> i have idea
<paulsomebody> 'sudo fdisk -l' returns that - http://pastebin.ca/1734940
<sraka> try the paulsomebody sey
<sraka> or try install by console
<paulsomebody> sraka: What are the necessary steps?
<nidhal> hello, and happy new year
<muhammad_> paulsomebody: try install grub first it will let you boot into your linux there you can do a sudo update-grub2. I just recalled that i dint know abt this grub2 thing and these are the steps i followed
<nidhal> it is possible to rename or delete windows files?
<sraka> or read documentation of gentoo install there is of instalation of grub or lilo by console
<muhammad_> nidhal, Yes it is possible.
<paulsomebody> sraka: Gentoo documentation? Are you okay?
<nidhal> how? I tried to rename a file but it says read-only
<paulsomebody> nidhal: Then mount partition read-write.
<sraka> only the subject about grub
<nidhal> how to do that?
<muhammad_> nidhal: your question is way too generic.. what files do you want to delete?
<paulsomebody> sraka: I used to think it isn't very user-friendly.
<muhammad_> nidhal: it would be great if you give a little more info about your setup.
<sraka> i now but i once install like that and it work
<nidhal> well, I want to delete the virus, if it startup, it stuck the pc
<muhammad_> ok. so u are accessing windows partition from ubuntu and want to delete some files.
<sraka> to my its isn't hard becouse i install gentoo
<faileas> nidhal: sure, you'd need to mount it with ntfs-3g. its really a good idea to run a AV livedisk or 2 rather than deleting things by hand tho
<nidhal> that's right
<nidhal> I don't know what happen but I'm unable to boot any CD...
<muhammad_> nidhal: System: > Administration> Disk Utility select the partition and mount it . See the parition type when mounitng and set is appropriate.
<muhammad_> Boot any CD ? do you have CD Drive Boot  option selected in the BIOS Setup? or you may try a boot menu selector by using the Bios key.
<nidhal> @muhammad I can't find "Administration" in System
<nidhal> also there is no selector menu in bios...
<muhammad_> where are you looking for it ?
<muhammad_> which OS do u use?
<nidhal> kubuntu 6.10
<nidhal> in K menu?
<muhammad_> 6.10 pretty old... i never used this version..
<muhammad_> did u try sudo rm filename ???
<nidhal> please wait
<nidhal> "rm: cannot remove `Readme.rtf': Read-only file system"
<muhammad_> hmmm..
<muhammad_> actually i never used 6.10 may be someone else help you who is experience with that version.. wht i can say is that you lookup google for "how to mount NTFS RW in fstab
<z0man> I cannot log into an FTP site on Konqueror yet I can on Firefox.  Is there a different syntax I need to use?
<nidhal> thanks anyway
<z0man> my FTP username is a form of an "email address"
<muhammad_> np
<muhammad_> nidhal: may be u try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<z0man> well the main wierd bit, is that cannot get an FTP login window on Konqueror.... to ftp://ftp.jburden.f2s.com/public_html/
<z0man> Any help will be appreciated and I will blog findings
<paulsomebody> Yes, I have finally booted into my system!
<z0man> oh well done :)
<paulsomebody> Now I have to add XP to the GRUB boot list.
<z0man> Did you install your OS on top of XP?
<paulsomebody> No, vice-versa and later restored GRUB2.
<z0man> ooo, def a little scary way of doing it
<z0man> Sounds interesting though :) As I have already done the usual way.
<paulsomebody> Not a bit if you know what are you doing.
<z0man> true :)
<z0man> did you have to fiddle with the partitions of XP? Removing it's boot flag?
<paulsomebody> No, I have written a GRUB2 into the MBR.
<paulsomebody> NTFS partition stays bootable, but loader pays no attention to it.
<z0man> Ooh
<z0man> so you just run a liveCD boot then run update-grub?
<z0man> Sorry for the 20 questions heh
<paulsomebody> No, I have followed HowTo covering a topic. Wait, I'll give a link.
<z0man> oh thanks :)
<paulsomebody> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Grub2Testing
<paulsomebody> 'If you messed up' section.
<z0man> haha and cool
<muhammad_> Cool nice snow Fall in Innsbruck,
<muhammad_> like a snow storm..
<paulsomebody> z0man: Run 'sudo fdisk -l' command afterwards, even if 'Boot' flag are only on NTFS partition, MBR with GRUB2 will be booted.
<muhammad_> paulsomebody: how did u manage to restore the boot loader?
<paulsomebody> First HowTo worked very well, my cautiosness was false alert.
<paulsomebody> Link above.
<muhammad_> got it.
<muhammad_> did u try sudo update-grub2 now ??
<muhammad_> when i did so it automatically looked up all the partitions and added windows to the boot options list
<paulsomebody> It proven itself to be useless, at least for me.
<muhammad_> i did so because i found no way to edit the grub.cfg file
<paulsomebody> As I have already said this works for GRUB, but I have GRUB2.
<paulsomebody> GRUB2 do not use menu.lst or whatsoever.
<muhammad_> yes it uses grub.cfg and thats where manual editing fails.
<paulsomebody> Take a look here, 'Dual-booting section'. Nice workaround without manually editing enything.
<paulsomebody> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<paulsomebody> Actually, you were right with 'update-grub2' command, but it isn't helpful alone.
<paulsomebody> Sorry, 'update-grub'.
<ziomex1912> waht
<paulsomebody> ziomex1912: Yes?
<ziomex1912> yy nothing i just trying
<ziomex1912> i cant add new irc canal
<paulsomebody> ziomex1912: Client?
<ziomex1912> quassel
<paulsomebody> muhammad_: Have just worked like charm.
<paulsomebody> ziomex1912: I don't know, I prefer Konversation.
<ziomex1912> ok thx i try
<muhammad_> great. have fun.
<paulsomebody> muhammad_: Already having. :)
<muhammad_> this is interesting that things went quite smooth for me, i was surprised to see that update-grub2 did all for me.
<paulsomebody> muhammad_: Quote that explains: "grub.cfg is updated when update-grub is run. Changes to grub.cfg should be made to the appropriate script files and not to the grub.cfg file itself. "
<muhammad_> hmm..
<Bonster> morning world
<paulsomebody> Bonster: Yes?
<mauri> is sameone able to perform video call with amsn under karmic?
<Bonster> mauri, dont think that has voice
<mauri> Bonster: yes it would have
<Bonster> mauri, then does it work with the webcam?
<mauri> Bonster: it should work but im not able to reach this result
<Bonster> mauri, not all webcams work
<Bonster> mauri, u can try emesene  also is for MSN
<mauri> Bonster: what is emesene
<Bonster> mauri, http://www.emesene.org/
<mauri> Bonster: im looking just now.... is it eguat to amsn?
<Bonster> mauri, is just another MSN client on linux
<mauri> Bonster: Bonster what i need is to perform audio e video call
<yaojun> excuse me,这里有中国人吗？
<Bonster> mauri, dont think they have audio yet last time i checked but video was working for me
<Bonster> mauri, there is option inside to enable webcam
<mauri> Bonster: thanks a lot for your time.... im installing it
<Bonster> mauri, make sure u get the 1.5 version or higher
<mauri> Bonster: im downloaded it from the karmic repository... but when i click on the cam icon it says: you dont have libmimic.so
<mauri> Bonster: do you now why
<Bonster> mauri, search for libmimic and install that 1st then
<mauri> Bonster: it is installed
<oceans_> what is installed
<mauri> oceans_: libbmimic
<oceans_> and what is that
<Bonster> mauri, now install the other 1
<mauri> oceans_: read the conversation between me and Bonster
<mauri> Bonster: sorry....what is other 1
<Bonster> mauri, emesene
<mauri> Bonster: uhm..... are you sure?
<Bonster> mauri, isnt that wat u want to install?
<mauri> Bonster: is it already installed......
<mauri> Bonster: ok now it's work
<Bonster> mauri, then job done
<lolnt> привет
<oceans> i have question
<lolnt> есть кто с россии
<lolnt> ?
<lolnt> df
<mauri> Bonster: thanks a lot and i hope emesene will supporrt soon audio call
<oceans> what is the best ide to c++
<oceans> kdevelop or else??
<oceans> someone gonna help
<faileas> oceans: that's a REALLY subjective question
<oceans> becouse I try use kdevelop but i can't compile any program
<mauri> Bonster: are you still there?
<Bonster> mauri, ye
<mauri> Bonster: unfortunately is not possible to use a cam.... i got an error.
<mauri> Bonster: I looked into the forum and it seems that they are developing 2.0 version in order to resolv this bug
<mauri> Bonster: but if i well understood before, you was able to use a webcam or not?
<Bonster> mauri, oh guess gotta wait then
<Bonster> mauri, yea my webcam works but mine was old
<echoalpha5> Hi all!!
<Bonster> ello
<oceans> hi
<echoalpha5> Is anyone in the MArketing Team?!
<Rovanion> How do I use compiz instead of kwin? I seem to have failed at google, so I'm asking here
<echoalpha5> I once did that but it didnt run very well
<Rovanion> It worked out of the box in something like Fedora 9 when I tried it there. But that was a long time ago...
<echoalpha5> you have to disable kwin and install compiz and than start it over the terminal
<Rovanion> Oh but if I want it to start as I log in?
<echoalpha5> starting compiz while kwin still running was are very bad Idea... lol
<echoalpha5> How do I see the names from the writers in Quassel IRC?!
<echoalpha5> ok
<MacZed> hi
<echoalpha5> Hi
<echoalpha5> whats up?!
<MacZed> oh just trying my new netbook hehe
<echoalpha5> and does it work?!
<MacZed> sure!! greatlly!!! :-)
<MacZed> it's an acer aspire 1 with kubuntu netbook
<echoalpha5> iam quite interested how Googles Chrome OS will look like...
<echoalpha5> nice!
<echoalpha5> does the wlan work too?!
 * faileas installed UNR on one of those. works well enough for me to get paid ;p
<MacZed> yes everything works just out of the box (ehm I had to trick the modprobe.d for wlan)
<MacZed> I tried moblin before..
<echoalpha5> and did it work?!
<MacZed> yes but it's not enough linux ;-)
<MacZed> it's like a fedora with less options...
<faileas> lol
<echoalpha5> I tried Fedora a few month ago
<MacZed> I also tried UNR but I'm for kde.. you know...
<faileas> yeah
<echoalpha5> have you heard of Googles plans to make a Linux Distribution for Netbooks?!
<MacZed> yes but only rumors..
<blacksands> you can already try it out
<echoalpha5> there is already a beta
<blacksands> its a joke
<faileas> this was for a client, and i basically wanted something more stable than what she had. the KDE plasma netbook remix hadn't been out very long at the time
<MacZed> I should go now... it's a perfect day for jogging (thus a lot windy)
<echoalpha5> but Google has got the money to really push things forward
<MacZed> bye guys see you
<echoalpha5> cu
<blacksands> the problem is googles concept
<blacksands> its just a browser
<faileas> blacksands: hmm, depends, really
<faileas> a LOAD of things are doable via browsers now, and they seem to have a version of ffmpeg tailored to chrome
<wesley> does anyone know why file transfer to msn on kopete is so slow?
<echoalpha5> but for netbooks it is ideal to run all applications in the Internet
<blacksands> i guess i agree that it coul be useful if you only needed the computer as an internet access point
 * faileas notes though, i can't run dropbox on it, which is a bit annoying
<blacksands> get docs and email and such
<blacksands> but as for a viable home distro seems like the wrong direction
<faileas> eheh
<echoalpha5> I heard Google wants to develop a DEsktop Distribution also after the Netbook Distr.
<faileas> one of my boxen is just ubuntu, the specific version of x for my hardware, swiftfox (lower prerequisites) . I still haven't found an IM client that fits what i want tho
<blacksands> well that might be a different story
<blacksands> i would like to see that
<faileas> lol
<faileas> i might pop an image up once i am happy with it
<echoalpha5> But Google attacks Microsoft in its Core Market on the Desktop
<faileas> and X won't work on anything other than intels most likely. I didn't install anything but xorg-intel
<echoalpha5> the X86 CPU's are already a standard, the rest is not really important for the Desktop Market
<faileas> well if its a browser appliance, no reason they can't use ARM
<echoalpha5> Chrome is based on Java or?!
<echoalpha5> than it should also work on ARM
<faileas> c based, most likely, or c++
<faileas> you can compile to architecture - hell there's a port of ubuntu to ARM i think
<Karmic> hi
<echoalpha5> oh yep its C++
<faileas> there's only one mainstream browser written in java - the mobile version of opera
<avihay> I'm guessing it's slow
<faileas> eh
<faileas> it works well enough for what it needs to do
<Nete> Hello. In the default -- not classic menu of Kubuntu how do you edit, or add favorites?
<faileas> Nete: try rightclicking on an item ;)
<Nete> faileas: You can edit them if you do that.... but how to you add new?
<faileas> well rightclick on an item thats not in your favourites, and add to favorites is an item?
<faileas> er.. an item on the context menu
<Nete> Thanks! that worked...
<faileas> ^^
<Nete> Anyone::::: How do you stop konquerer from being default browser?
<faileas> Nete: hmm i did that. one moment ;p
<faileas> system settings, default applications. some apps ahve their own way of handleing it so you may need to edit em seperately
<faileas> i think i did it with kopete and konversation i think
<Nete> faileas: Thanks... My feed widget opens firefox now... that's what I wanted.
<faileas> lol
<Peace-> !offtopic | Peace-
<ubottu> Peace-, please see my private message
<faileas> Nete: did you use the firefox installer they have hidden away, or a more 'normal' method of intall?
<Nete> faileas: the firefox installer did not work. I used adept installer.
<faileas> eh.
 * faileas uses apt for everything, so i was wondering ;)
<Nete> faileas: I just tried it again and it worked. So I don't know what the deal was....
<faileas> lol
<Nete> Anyone:::: Is there any way to arrange icons like in Windows Desktop?
<KOPRajs> if I changed my swap partition and want Kubuntu to automatically mount it, where should I add it?
<KOPRajs> is it just /etc/fstab or is this being generated by some higher level Ubuntu script?
<faileas> Nete: er.. that i don't know. I never use my desktop >_>
<KOPRajs> Nete: right click the desktop -> settings -> try changing desktop behaviour from "desktop" to "folder view"
<Nete> faileas: it's still not aligning to grid or anything... Not that I really care.
<Nete> KOPRajs: sorry, above is addressed to you
<KOPRajs> Nete: in folder view mode there should be options in right click menu to align and such
<Nete> KOPRajs: Dispay > align icons in grid...
<Nete> I've got it
<pc_> Hi yah everybody
<pc_> Happy New Year!
<sona> hello, I'n new to kubuntu, could somebody point out where xorg.conf is ? I've search the whole filesystem with no hits
<Nete> Hello. After I download something in firefox and click "open containing folder" it asked me what program I want to open the file with. ALL I WANTED to do was veiw the containg folder. How can I fix this
<iconmefisto> sona: xorg.conf doesn't exist by default in ubuntu systems any more
<ice_age> Can anyone tell how to get lyrics in amwrok?
<iconmefisto> Nete: choose /usr/bin/dolphin (the default kde file browser) and firefox should remember your choice
<sona> iconmefisto: ok, can I create one in /etc/X11 or is there another way to get the correct resolution
<iconmefisto> sona: yes, you can create one. have you tried setting res in systemsettings?
<Nete> iconmefisto: Thanks. I thought Firefox would be smarter.
<sona> iconmefisto: the correct resolution 1920x1200 is not listed there
<sona> iconmefisto: but X uses the correct driver, how does it now what to use ?
<iconmefisto> sona: I'm not sure how it works exactly, but X configures itself automatically these days. but you can still override things with a xorg.conf file
<sona> iconmefisto: ok, thanks
<ice_age> any amarok user here?
<iconmefisto> ice_age: lyrics of the currently playing track should show up in the lyrics window
<ice_age> it fetches but doesn,t show
<ice_age> the lyrics exist as shown by rythmbox
<iconmefisto> ice_age: you could try using a different lyrics script
<ice_age> i tried all but no avail
<iconmefisto> ice_age: have you tried ultimate lyrics? that's what I'm using and it works for most songs
<ice_age> ok i will try it
<ice_age> ok fine
<ice_age> thanks iconmefisto it worked
<iconmefisto> ice_age: ok great. which script were you using before?
<ice_age> two or three i suppose such as wiki
<ice_age> do you think they moved or expired
<iconmefisto> you should only use one lyrics script. there may be updated scripts too. the source pages sometimes change formats etc and the script would need to do things differently to get the text from the page
<ice_age> sorry i was using just lyrics wiki- the name is lyricswiki that was installed by default with amarok.
<ice_age> The others two were not for lyrics
<ice_age> Do you think lyricswiki has bug
<ice_age> should i report it as bug?
<ice_age> Any way i searched a hell lot in ubuntuforum but could not make it work. Thanks you solved a problem i have been searching for a week. Rhythmbox and bansee sucks (in interface)
<iconmefisto> ice_age: I don't know. maybe. there may be an updated one if you look in "get more scripts". the button says "update" instead of "install" when there is a newer version of an installed script
<petsounds> ice_age, what version of amarok?
<ice_age> 2.2.0 that came with kubuntu 9.10 alternate cd install
<petsounds> ice_age, update it. 2.2.1 fix lyrics problem
<ice_age> ok i shall thanks anyway
<jtheuer> hi, any way to convert from twiki wiki syntax to doxia (maven almostplaintext) ?
<jkumar> Question: How to modify the default kubuntu boot splash?
<Nete> Hello. I can play sound in Amarok, but I don't seem to get sound when watching videos in firefox. Do I need a driver?
<rstob911> Nete: look in the kmix and make sure the pcm is all the way up
<Nete> rstob911: Thanks.
<jkumar> Nete: confirm sound is not "muted" in the embeded video player
<Connie> Has the "vim-full' package been depricated? I get no love on karmic after an apt-get upadate && apt-get install vim-full
<iconmefisto> !info vim-full
<ubottu> Package vim-full does not exist in karmic
<Connie> ok, alternatives to vim-tiny then?
<iconmefisto> how about just vim ?
<iconmefisto> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.2.245-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 886 kB, installed size 1780 kB
<Connie> lol... I guess I need to wear my glasses.
<iconmefisto> Connie: apt-cache search vim  will show other relevant packages
<Connie> I don't know if this is the right place to state this, but vim-rails depends on the vim-full pkg and therfore fails
<Connie> thnks for the help though!
<crimsun> Connie: not in Lucid it doesn't
<muhammad_> what ls command can be used to list files in this and all subdirectories with complete path?
 * icedraven is hiding in the corner
<stuq_> hey all, I'm running 4.3.85 (4.4 beta 2) and am having nepomuk/akonadi problems.  I'm finding references that tell me to install the sesame2 backend, but I'm not finding any good instruction on how to do that.  Can someone pls clue me in?
<Hipster> Is there a simple way to make the Windows key open the K menu?
<njathan> hey folks.... whats your favourite p2p app on kubuntu?
<pompa_> hi everyone, After restarting my system everything disappeared, I had to start "Quassel IRC" using F2, No bars, widgets, nothing
<pompa_> how can I do?
<iconmefisto> pompa_: sounds like plasma has crashed. try alt-F2 and type  plasma-desktop
<pompa_> iconmefisto: It is not working
<webbb82> this is a dumb question but how do i burn a kubuntu install cd i have the .iso what app do i use do make it
<jussi01> webbb82: in windows?
<jussi01> webbb82: in windows: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<jussi01> in kubuntu, use k3b
<Digital_Pioneer> What's the kernel command line for Kubuntu Karmic supposed to look like? I opted not to install the bootloader, so I have no menu.lst for Kubuntu.
<Guest43826> I'm running old hardware and want to use a LTS version of Kubuntu with XFCE 4.x. But my PC gives read errors immediately after I select "try Kubutu"
<Guest43826> 7.1 and 8.x live CDs have same issues.
<mauri> is sameone able to do videocall with amsn -farsifght2?
<webbb82> hey i need a hand getting my graphics card driver installed  when i had ubuntu installed it found my ati graphics driver and it downloaded and installed but in kubuntu its not showing up in hardware drivers can someone give me a hand
<svnt> webbb82: Bye a Nvida card
<svnt> Works best in Linux!!
<webbb82> well maybe but its in my laptop so cant do much about that
<Digital_Pioneer> Can someone on Karmic please pastebin their /boot/grub/menu.lst for me?
<svnt> webbb82: ATI have not so good support in Linux....
<webbb82> i worked in ubuntu yesterday before i did a fresh install
<webbb82> it worked
<svnt> have you 32 ore 64?
<webbb82> 64
<Digital_Pioneer> I use ATI with pretty decent success, open source drivers, albeit a few quirks in the 3D.
<svnt> Radion ?
<svnt> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<webbb82> AMD
<svnt> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.22&lang=English
<Digital_Pioneer> webbb82: If you want the proprietary drivers for ATI cards, you'll need Catalyst. If you want open source drivers, you'll need recent GIT builds of Mesa, xf86-video-ati and libdrm and kernel >= 2.6.32
<Digital_Pioneer> There's probably a PPA for them somewhere.
<webbb82> its aa amd turion m6000
<svnt> Digital_Pioneer: why not install driver form ATI?
<Digital_Pioneer> webbb82: That's your processor. We need to know your video card. :) `lspci | grep VGA`
<svnt> webbb82: what gxf chip?
<Digital_Pioneer> svnt: That's Catalyst.
<Digital_Pioneer> svnt: Better to use the packages, though.
<svnt> ok..
<webbb82> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9712
<svnt> ok
<webbb82> sorry i was having a issue finding terminal lol
<Digital_Pioneer> That doesn't tell me much... I wonder if your pciids are up-to-date...
<webbb82> i need to reboot i just did a update maybe that fixed it
<Digital_Pioneer> Mine looks like this: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV770 [Radeon HD 4850]
<webbb82> i should ad the restricted extras
<webbb82> ill be back in a min i gotta reboot
<Digital_Pioneer> OK
<svnt> Digital_Pioneer: i run 9.10 is it Karmic
<Digital_Pioneer> svnt: Kubuntu 9.10 is Karmic, yes.
<svnt> i can send you the file
<Digital_Pioneer> Can you pastebin it?
<webbb82> ok im back
<Digital_Pioneer> http://www.pastebin.ca/
<Digital_Pioneer> Or http://www.pastebin.com/ or any number of others. :P
<Digital_Pioneer> webbb82: WB
<webbb82> WB ?
<svnt> What?
<Digital_Pioneer> webbb82: I assume you want 3D support, yes?
<Digital_Pioneer> WB==Welcome Back
<webbb82> oh after the update hardware drivers found  ATI/AMD proprietary fglrx graphics driver
<Digital_Pioneer> webbb82: That'll get you 3D with the proprietary drivers.
<svnt> Digital_Pioneer: no menu.list
<Digital_Pioneer> svnt: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Digital_Pioneer> No i
<webbb82> the activate button is green but when i press it nothin happens
<svnt> Have no /boot/menu.list
<Digital_Pioneer> .............................................................
<Digital_Pioneer>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stuq_> hey all, I'm running 4.3.85 (4.4 beta 2) and am having nepomuk/akonadi problems.  I'm finding references that tell me to install the sesame2 backend, but I'm not finding any good instruction on how to do that.  Can someone pls clue me in?
<svnt> NO i dont have the file...
<Digital_Pioneer> You have to have that file. Otherwise the system won't boot. :)
<svnt> Digital_Pioneer: Strange....
<Digital_Pioneer> Oh well, I'll compromise.
<webbb82> hardware drivers shows the driver i need but when i clikc the green activate button nothing happens
<svnt> /boot/grub$ ls
<svnt> 915resolution.mod  cdboot.img      efiemu.mod   hello.mod      mdraid.mod      part_sun.mod  serial.mod        vbeinfo.mod
<svnt> acpi.mod           chain.mod       elf.mod      help.mod       memdisk.mod     parttool.lst  setjmp.mod        vbe.mod
<svnt> affs.mod           cmp.mod         ext2.mod     hexdump.mod    memrw.mod       parttool.mod  sfs.mod           vbetest.mod
<svnt> afs_be.mod         command.lst     extcmd.mod   hfs.mod        minicmd.mod     password.mod  sh.mod            vga.mod
<FloodBotK1> svnt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<webbb82> wtf
<svnt> afs.mod            configfile.mod  fat.mod      hfsplus.mod    minix.mod       pci.mod       sleep.mod         vga_text.mod
<svnt> Opps
<jussi01> webbb82: please use "sudo jockey-text" from the commandline, there is a bug in the gui version
<webbb82> jussi01: what did that do
<jussi01> webbb82: you tried it?
<webbb82> ya
<jussi01> hrm... I was under the impression it should give some options, I may be missing something
<webbb82> in hardware drivers it shows the driver but its not active the green activate button is lit up but when i click it nothing downloads
<theoros> i'm trying to install kubuntu via wubi on vista home premium and for some reason, even after running chkdsk /r i get "can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found" and "could not find the ISO /ubuntu/install/installation.iso" when booting up
<theoros> wubi and the kubuntu 9.10 iso are on the desktop and had no problems running
<webbb82> i found a few packages that are the driver i need fglrx
<webbb82> is this it fglrx-kernel-source
<webbb82> xorg-driver-fglrx-dev           or  glrx-kernel-source  or xorg-driver-fglrx or fglrx-amdcccle
<webbb82> ok well that didnt work i still cant click activate
<webbb82> i can but nothing happens
<terranair> Kubuntu RLZ!
<webbb82> ATI/AMB FGLRX driver problems i cant get my driver
<paco_> hey guys
<paco_the_taco> is there anyway to get more windows boarders other than the ones installed by default on kubuntu 9.10
<apparle> paco_the_taco: what do you mean more borders?
<paco_the_taco> apparle,  the thing on the top of all windows
<apparle> look in appearance in system settings... I don't remeber
<paco_the_taco> yeah, theres a couple default ones installed, but im wondering if there is more than just that
<paco_the_taco> that i can download or something
<e_t_> paco_the_taco: you can look at www.kde-look.org
<paco_the_taco> thank you e_t_.
<apparle> anyone used samsung corby ?
<_2> is it quiet in here or is it just me ?
<paco_the_taco> its quiet. lol
<rstob911> shhhh you will wake them
 * paco_the_taco hurries and goes to his corner
<paco_the_taco> dont wake em 2!
<MetroidMaster> Hey, does anyone know how to set up a Logitech Quickcam Pro 4000 on Ubuntu 9.10?
<e_t_> MetroidMaster: set it up for what?
<snarkster> having issues with printing to a linux shared printer from vista.. anyone got any clues?
<e_t_> snarkster: what kind of issues are you having?
<snarkster> I get access denied and no test page
<snarkster> but it has no problems access the shared files
<e_t_> Has your setup worked before?
<snarkster> well right now the vista box can access the files, read and write
<snarkster> but she just cant print
<e_t_> But did printing work in the past and now does not work?
<snarkster> no this is the first time ive tried printing
<e_t_> OK. Be sure that you are sharing the printer in Samba.
<snarkster> well i believe i am
<snarkster> my linux laptop has no issue printing to it
 * lwieise87 is away: Gone away for now‎
<e_t_> snarkster: what tool did you use to configure Samba?
<snarkster> thanx for your help. i got some help in the samba channel now
<snarkster> i used the kde printer configurator
<_2> browse http://127.0.0.1:631
<snarkster> oh thank you very much
<Guest88173> I am trying to compile rekonq on kubuntu 9.10 and getting this error "CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/FindQt4.cmake:1432"
<Guest88173> which package do i need to install from KPackageKit? searching QT4 shows lot's of packages
<_2> has ubuntu fixed the "as root" stupidity, which has plaged it from day one?     you know the insistance that sudo/gksu/kdesu... be used for all admin processessess; and that the hacks all say something like "sudo -u root -- blah"  which of course fails if root doesn't exist or is not superuser...    while using UID=0 never fails...  ?
<e_t_> Guest88173: I believe you need the package "qt4-qmake"
<qwas> }{ello
<qwas> привет усем
<e_t_> _2: ?
<_2> e_t_ the assumption that superuser==root rather than respecting that the name can easily be changed
<e_t_> Why on earth would you change root's name?
<Guest16478> I am trying to compile rekonq on kubuntu 9.10 and getting this error "CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/FindQt4.cmake:1432"
<Guest16478> which package do i need to install from KPackageKit? searching QT4 shows lot's of packages
<_2> e_t_ why not ?    other than the fact that ubuntu developers assume that no one will do that
<e_t_> Guest16478: "qt4-qmake"
<e_t_> _2: so, just to be difficult and non-conformist?
<_2> tighter security maybe too
<_2> but what you said will work.
<Guest16478> e_t_: I just installed
<Guest16478> Package Name:
<Guest16478> qt4-qmake
<Guest16478> and still getting this error
<Guest16478> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/FindQt4.cmake:640 (MESSAGE):
<Guest16478>   Could NOT find QtCore header
<FloodBotK1> Guest16478: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_2> looks like qt4-dev   or some such
<Nete> Hello, On Windows I could easily subscribe to RSS feeds. In Firefox on Kubuntu I click on an rss feed link, Techcrunch to be exact, and no page opens asking what I want to suscribe with.
<echoalpha5> You need a Program or a Firefox Plugin to read the RSS
<e_t_> Nete: Yeah, I don't know quite how to set it up in Firefox. I use Akregator for RSS, and if you copy the XML (from the address bar) to the clipboard, Akgregator will catch it when you click feed > add
<Nete> Solved: Edit > Preferences > Applications > Web feeds: Preview in FF.
<Nete> Now when I click on an rss it opens the "subscribe with" stuff :)
<Nete> >>> Aaaaaaaaaaarggggggggg.. When I click on "Subscribe Now" with thunderbird.desktop NOTHING happens. :(
<e_t_> Nete: try /usr/bin/thunderbird instead of .desktop
<Nete> e_t_: Nothing. I can just manually add feeds in TB every time. But I wanted to make my life simpler.
<K350> The kmenu doesn't open when altering alt+F1. How can I fix that?
<icedraven> Anyone able to help me fix a desklet to my email?
<icedraven> Its Sidecandy Boxmail 0.50.0, im using Kontact (KMail) for my e-mail client but I cant find the directory it needs to check the email
<mauri> I have this error using amsn "libv4lconvert: Error decompressing JPEG: unknown huffman code: 0000ffff"
<icedraven> Does anyone know the directory that kmail emails are stored?
<zerocool> ку
<e_t_> icedraven: I think Kmail stores email in ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail
<zerocool> кто поможет?
<e_t_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mauri> I have this error using amsn "libv4lconvert: Error decompressing JPEG: unknown huffman code: 0000ffff"
<e_t_> mauri: what are you doing when you get that error?
<Cospey> hi
<mauri> e_t_: starting a video call with messegner
<mauri> e_t_: starting a video call with messegner amsn
<e_t_> mauri: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<mauri> e_t_: kubuntu karmic
<e_t_> Hmm. A google search for your error turns up lots of problems, but they all seem to be related to Ubuntu Intrepid. Have you updated your kernel recently?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<e_t_> mauri: try launching amsn with the command "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so amsn" (no quotes)
<Keyn> can someone give me a quick command to create a large file, one word per line, starting with test-NNNN where N is a random number?
<mauri> e_t_: thank a lot but I've already tried it
<e_t_> mauri: I thought I read that this was related to a kernel module not being loaded. You might try reinstalling linux-image-generic and/or linux-headers-generic
<mauri> e_t_: thanka a lot but these are two actions more difficult for me...im not an expert
<e_t_> mauri: it should be no more complicated than installing any other software package. Just use apt-get (or aptitude) like normal.
<mauri> e_t_: i can try... i think not having the headers
<mauri> e_t_: asking to amsn people...they said that the problem is related to gspca_zc3xx driver
<mauri> e_t_: and they suggested me to update my kernel....
<e_t_> They probably know better than I do
#kubuntu 2010-01-03
<noaXess> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mauri> e_t_: probably the best thing is to buy a new cam
<e_t_> mauri: I strongly suggest exhausting all the free options before spending money :)
<mauri> e_t_: you are right :-)
<faileas> mauri: have you tried compiling the driver from scratch?
<faileas> some cameras need that iitc
<mauri> faileas: im not an expert
<faileas> mauri: you don't need to be ;p
<e_t_> mauri: I'm no expert. I've been using Linux for only 9 months. What I have done is read and try new things. That's the way to become an expert at anything.
<faileas> hm. they haven't been updated in two years ;p
<faileas> which means the version in the distro should be the newest, i'd think
<mauri> e_t_: yes  you are right.... but the time flies
<mauri> faileas: do you drive me to compile the driver for the cam?
<faileas> mauri: looking at the age of the drivers... i don't think it'll help
<faileas> i did it about 3 years ago when they were still actively updated
<mauri> faileas: where  I can find the date?
<faileas> its pretty obviously placed on the site
<mauri> faileas: the date of the driver installed on my system
<faileas> oh
<faileas> you can't
<faileas> you might be able to cross reference version numbers - these should be visible to the package manager - say kpackagekit
<mauri> faileas: do you know wchich is the latest karmic kernek version?
<faileas> 2.6.31-16
<mauri> may you tell me why on kernel.org is available the version 2.6.32.2 but it is not available under ubuntu repository?
<faileas> mauri: cause usually distros lag behind the latest and greatest kernel
<faileas> if you REALLY want the latest one, you'd need to compile it yourself
<mauri> faileas: yes i understand thk
<Alan502> Hi ;) can someone help me to share a folder on kubuntu? i cannot do it as i did on gnome
<e_t_> Alan502: you can setup sharing in systemsettings > Advanced > Samba
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> How do I see where a program is installed?
<x_link> I want to know where kcontrol is, but I forgot how it's possible to see it
<x_link> Cause I want to make a shortcut till kcontrol on my desktop.
<Alan502> try 'whereis kcontrol'
<paco_the_taco> cant you just type whereis kcontrol ?
<paco_the_taco> oo Alan502  :)
<x_link> Alan502: Ahh right
<Alan502> hahaha :)
<x_link> Ahhh
<x_link> kcontrol changed place, that's why i didn't find it
<x_link> It was in /usr/bin/kcontrol before, but now it's not there
<x_link> I just installed Kubuntu 9.10 with KDE3, cause I don't like KDE4
<x_link> But when I tried 9.04 + KDE3 then I could install kedit and kview. I can't do that with 9.10 and KDE3.
<mister_roboto> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<quick> I installed a KDE desktop, restart, entered a very long time, there is no open, do not know if problems with it?
<e_t_> quick: do you just see a black screen after you log in?
<quick> no black screen, only logon screen
<e_t_> you can't log in?
<quick> yes
<quick> The mouse has become the shape of kubuntu, but it's still the login screen
<e_t_> OK, so you type in your name and password and it won't accept it?
<quick> I have already entered my user name and password. Can I try to restart?
<e_t_> You can try to restart. I don't know if it will do any good.
<quick> yes, I have enter the Kubuntu
<e_t_> quick: everything is OK now?
<quick> no,The interface displays the screen smaller than my computer's screen
<quick> I try to resize it
<quick> Wonderful,is all ok
<e_t_> quick: Good!
<quick> thanks
<lwieise87> can anyone tell me what sound driver (if any) is included in ubuntu9.10?
<lwieise87> for an nForce chipset
<lwieise87> nevermind my previous question. Google is my friend.
<Guest71754> alguien me puede ayudar?
<ToxinPowe__> sí, pero este canal es en inglés
<Guest71754> ajam
<Guest71754> no sabia
<Guest71754> es que tengo un problema
<Guest71754> no soy capaz
<FloodBotK1> Guest71754: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest71754> de escuchar los videos
<Guest71754> de youtube
<Guest71754> los voe perfectamente
<Guest71754> pero no los escucho
<ToxinPowe__> #kubuntu-es or English Guest71754
<gabex> anyone know if, after resizing the ubuntu / (only) partition and moving both it and the swap partition to the end of the disk, from the installer cd with gparted, if i need to do anything special (with grub??) to make sure it boots when it's done?
<e_t_> gabex: make sure that grub is looking at the right partition number, it may have changed. /dev/sda1 would align to GRUB hd0,1, etc.
<lwieise87> i've heard talk of the ALSA driver putting out subpar sound. is it just that or are my new speakers that craptastic?
<e_t_> lwiese87: your question is impossible to answer without knowing your speakers.
<lwieise87> logitech ls21
<lwieise87> they sounded decent in the store. i'm not sure if it's because i'm playing music from pandora
<e_t_> I have never had a problem with ALSA per se, but I run everything through PulseAudio. I'm no audiophile, but my tiny (tinny) laptop speakers sound great to me.
<lwieise87> is there a way of finding out what driver i'm using?
<e_t_> I don't know a way. Google might.
<lwieise87> my motherboard has an nForce 2 chipset. it's AC97 5.1 sound. i plugged the input into the center channel since i can't afford a 5.1 system.
<e_t_> If the outputs are color-coded, you should plug the cable into the light-green port.
<lwieise87> i get nothing there.
<e_t_> Click on the volume icon in the taskbar, then open the mixer and tell me what you see
<lwieise87> no mixer option. i have sound preferences though
<e_t_> in System Settings?
<lwieise87> negative there as well. i'm running Karmic Koala if that matters.
<e_t_> I don't recall anything named sound preferences. Are you using KDE4?
<lwieise87> no KDE. gnome. yep...i'm in the kubuntu channel, eh?
<e_t_> Yes. you might want #ubuntu
<lwieise87> thanks e_t_. this was the default room Konversation put me in.
<White_Pelican> I have a strange request. Or you might perceive it as strange. I like using kde4's new versions of the apps out there but am not comfortable with the DE. I am currentrly using gnome. How do I change the fonts in the kde 4 apps while in gnome?
<e_t_> White_Pelican: does anything happen if you try to run "systemsettings"?
<White_Pelican> yes, it crashes
<e_t_> what crashes?
<White_Pelican> systemsettings
<e_t_> does it crash, or does it not open at all?
<White_Pelican> it tries to open and I get the crash handler
<e_t_> OK. try sudo apt-get reinstall systemsettings
<White_Pelican> invalid operation reinstall
<White_Pelican> should I remove it then reinstall it?
<e_t_> replace "apt-get" with "aptitude", see if that works.
<White_Pelican> now it says it's not installed
<White_Pelican> very strange
<e_t_> OK, let's install it. It may have some other KDE dependencies, but not too big. It should allow you to configure all sorts of things about your KDE apps.
<White_Pelican> it crashes again
<White_Pelican> sigsev 11
<White_Pelican> sigsegv 11
<White_Pelican> bear in mind I don't hav all of kde 4 installed, just the apps I am using
<e_t_> OK. Try sudo apt-get install kde-minimal.
<White_Pelican> for what purpose?
<e_t_> System Settings is the only way I know of to (easily) change KDE apps appearance. Installing it directly, or kde-minimal should allow you to use it without bogging down with too many un-needed packages.
<White_Pelican> looks like it wants to bring in a lot of apps
<e_t_> what kind of disk usage?
<White_Pelican> 112 mb's
<White_Pelican> I'm also concerned it will affect my kde3 desktop
<White_Pelican> pearson computing
<White_Pelican> he calls it 3.5.11 - trinity
<White_Pelican> I guess he forked it
<e_t_> If you are only concerned about font sizes, you can directly edit ~/.kderc
<White_Pelican> ah
<White_Pelican> yes I am
<White_Pelican> is it xml or a text file?
<e_t_> text
<White_Pelican> where is it located?
<e_t_> /home/username
<e_t_> At least, that's where it is for me.
<White_Pelican> ok I see it but it's relate to my kde 3 settings, not kde 4
<e_t_> You are using KDE4 apps?
<White_Pelican> yes
<e_t_> Do your GNOME settings not apply to KDE apps?
<White_Pelican> they don't appear to no,and i don't know how to tell them to
<White_Pelican> if there is such a way to
<e_t_> With QtCurve, you can make GNOME apps look like KDE, but I don't know of a way to do the reverse.
<White_Pelican> hmmm
<paco_the_taco> hey, tried installing firefox with the installer kubuntu 9.10 gave me, when i launch it, it doesn't show up, and about 10-15 seconds after the mouse pointer changes back to default
<paco_the_taco> when i launch firefox from the terminal i get a bus error, any ideas?
<e_t_> White_Pelican: you could take a look at this: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/1714/
<paco_the_taco> e_t_,  any ideas?
<e_t_> sudo apt-get reinstall firefox
<e_t_> OR, post the error you get from the terminal
<paco_the_taco> Bus Error
<paco_the_taco> and thats all
<e_t_> How entirely unhelpful
<paco_the_taco> and this is my fault how/
<e_t_> The error message, not you
<paco_the_taco> ah, sounded like you were blaming it on me :P
<e_t_> Sorry.
<paco_the_taco> its fine
<e_t_> Try a reinstall. Maybe it didn't get all its bits in place.
<paco_the_taco> so i just run that command you gave me in terminal?
<White_Pelican> e_t_, I'm not sure what I'm supposed to gather from that web site
<e_t_> White_Pelican: mainly that other people have a similar problem. You may also wish to look at http://labs.trolltech.com/page/Projects/Styles/GtkStyle
<e_t_> paco_the_taco: yes, just run "sudo apt-get reinstall firefox" in a terminal (without quotes)
<paco_the_taco> e_t_,  http://pastebin.com/m750ac26d
<e_t_> sudo aptitude reinstall firefox
<e_t_> I guess apt-get does not have 'reinstall'
<paco_the_taco> still not working
<paco_the_taco> ( i mean firefox)
<e_t_> paco_the_taco: press crtl+esc keys
<paco_the_taco> now?
<e_t_> Yes. It will bring up the System Activity box, like Windows' Task Manager.
<paco_the_taco> yuppers
<e_t_> In the search bar, start typing "firefox". That will isolate any running firefox processes
<paco_the_taco> no firefox's running
<e_t_> OK, just checking.
<e_t_> "sudo apt-get purge firefox xulrunner-1.9.1" Then "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<paco_the_taco> also e_t_ while trying to install i theme, i noticed i dont have install new theme, or remove theme, or apply theme paths (in this picture http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/87921-1.png)
<e_t_> I don't understand
<paco_the_taco> hmm i shall take a screenshot
<paco_the_taco> btw firefox is working now, thanks
<e_t_> Good.
<paco_the_taco> e_t_,  the one on the right is mine 'http://i45.tinypic.com/mm3dyv.png'
<paco_the_taco> i dont have the install new theme buttons on kubuntu 9.10
<e_t_> I see now. Currently, you're using the Oxygen window decorations. "sudo apt-get install kwin-style-dekorator" will get you the DeKorator style that is used in the first picture. You can select which to use in the first (uppermost) drop-down box on that tab, once it's installed.
<paco_the_taco> oo e_t_  your awesome
<e_t_> I try.
<paco_the_taco> oo now seriously :)
<udee> skype performs much worse with ubuntu (voice and video) as compared to windows why ??
<paco_the_taco> blame the developers.
<e_t_> udee: because the Skype developers don't care as much about Linux as they do about Windows. Also, Skype is not open source, so the community cannot improve upon it.
<paco_the_taco> e_t_,  what about installing a compiz theme?
<udee> well any open source option on skype ?
<faileas> udee: nope
<paco_the_taco> oo changed my mind, i meant Emerald*
<udee> :( thats so very sad i have to switch to windows to chat'
<Roasted> whats up guys
<e_t_> Personally, I like Kwin better than Compiz, but to each their own.
<Roasted> udee - theres skype for linux.
<e_t_> udee: take a look at Ekiga: www.ekiga.org
<paco_the_taco> e_t_,  same,  any idea on installing a Emerald theme?
<e_t_> I don't know if Emerald will work with KDE. To get compiz with KDE, install the package "compiz-kde".
<restagner> i've got a 'mount' related question. i'm using Kubuntu 9.10 and i've searched the Net for the answer but i've come up empty handed thus far
<restagner> each time i try to mount the cdrom from the command line, i get a 'fs type' , bad superblock, and the /dev/sr0 is read-only message
<restagner> this use to be straight forward in past Kubuntu releases
<e_t_> restagner: is there a reason not to use the graphical tools?
<faileas> e_t_: its easier to give instructions in cli ;p
<e_t_> Is this an audio CD? Or data?
<restagner> the graphical tools work just great...however, i'm also using VirtualBox and when I boot up into the VM machine and run Windows 7, inserting a cd has no effect...that is, the cdrom does not appear within the virtual machine...works just fine in the host machine (linux)
<restagner> audio CD
<Roasted> How can I turn off the log in/out sounds to kubuntu? As much as I love kubuntu, the log in/out sounds are laughably retarded.
<faileas> restagner: don't you have to explcitly attach the device in vbox? i haven't used it in a while, so i could be wrong
<e_t_> restagner: it's impossible to mount an audio CD as far as I know.
<restagner> falleas: hhhmmm...u could be right about that
<e_t_> I think he is.
<restagner> probably a setting i'm overlooking
<e_t_> restagner: from Dolphin or Konqueror, you can try the audiocd:/ kioslave.
<restagner> e_t_: ok...thanks folks, you've got me thinking about attaching the device in vbox as well as playing around with the audiocd:/ option
<restagner> gonna give that a try
<draik> is ClamAV available on the LiveCD?
<faileas> draik: you can run it off one. i suppose.
<faileas> er.. not by default i mean
<xuCGC002> Roasted: If you're in KDE 4 try looking in Control Center for something related to "Audio" or "Sounds". In KDE 3 I know that it's under Actions>Settings>Sound & Multimedia>System Notifications
<Roasted> yeah man I just found it actually
<Roasted> thanks much!
<draik> faileas: OK. Just curious about it.
<mcurran> Can someone help me what type of source/command I can add to a custom script to refresh desktop on startup (.kde3)
<mcurran> I have a keycode script I found online for F5, but this doesn't refresh the desktop in .kde3
<Roasted> hey fellas - how is compiz set up with kubuntu? Do I use the manager like I do in ubuntu? Or are the features somehow integrated to kde?
<Guest20332> is it possible to use the single instance of dolphin? like if it is already open, then hitting dolphin icon/link should open the same dolphin window instead of opening a new instance
<Roasted> why not just use separate tabs?
<Guest20332> but let's say if one instance of Dolphin is already running, and when I hit the dolphin Icon again from the menu, it opens a new instance of dolphin
<Roasted> *shrug* I dont know how to force it to a new tab of the existing dolphin... it was just an idea
<Guest20332> ohk, that's exactly what i want :) i want it to open a new tab, or just maximize the existing dolphin window rather than opening a new one
<Roasted> yeah - I'm not too sure how to do that offhand to be honest.
<Roasted> I run dual screen so I always have it opening in a spearate instance so Ihave both dolphin windows open at once
<Guest20332> same is the case with some of the other aaps like kate, gwenview etc... it always opens a new instance
<Roasted> kate has tabs too - not sure about gwenview
<Guest20332> yea but how can you force kate to open a new file in tabview rather than openinig a new window
<Roasted> no idea. I never came across a need for that dso I never found out.
<Roasted> anybody running the 3d cube effects in kde?
<Roasted> particularly with duals creen monitors?
<dpyro> i have 110GB used on a 120GB partition but only 5GB used by the filesystem
<dpyro> any ideas?
<CntntsNdrPrssr> Okay, I've got three widgets on my desktop. I want to align them vertically. How do I go about this? I can't seem to find an option anywhere.
<iconmefisto> CntntsNdrPrssr: I think widgets are meant to stay where you put them. I'm assuming you want widgets to be automatically aligned
<CntntsNdrPrssr> iconmefisto: That or align one widget to another.
<iconmefisto> you can align icons to a grid, but I don't think widgets work that way
<CntntsNdrPrssr> iconmefisto: Alright, manually it is. Thanks!
<iconmefisto> you can lock them in place one you've positioned them the way you want
<joshdcrosby> new to kubuntu and linux for that matter. so far i'm loving it. i have a slow connection and would like to try out kubuntu. i have the cd but dont want to blow away ubuntu. any idea on how to do this?
<faileas> joshdcrosby: you could just run it live
<faileas> or install the kubuntu-desktop package alongside ubuntu
<joshdcrosby> i did, love the live. want to dedicate this box to ubuntu/kubuntu
<joshdcrosby> i have the cd, isn't a simple as copy or cmd line. trying to avoid downloading from synaptic. slowwwww clonnection here
<iconmefisto> try adding the kubuntu cdrom to your sources.list, then install kubuntu-desktop
<iconmefisto> in my sources.list, the cdrom is there but is commented out: # deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091028.5)]/ karmic main restricted
<iconmefisto> oh, he's gone
<yongda> good afternoon channel kubuntu
<Toast> Hi, where does kopete store it's list of accounts? I'm trying to migrate my user data from one machine to another. I tried copying the /.kde/share/kopete directory, but it doesn't remember any of my accounts.
<miguelinux> hola¿?
<miguelinux> alguien habla español?¿
<petsounds> !es > miguelinux
<ubottu> miguelinux, please see my private message
<mauri> I'n not receive any karmic kubuntu update from apt-get upgrade from almost 1 mounth.....is it normal?
<shadeslayer> mauri: yep.. if you dont have the unstable repos enabled
<mauri> shadeslayer: sorry... but karmic kubuntu isn't the stable version?
<shadeslayer> mauri: it is,but some repos contain beta packages,such as KDE 4.4 beta 2,if you have that repo then you will get the updates
<shadeslayer> mauri: you do know what a repo is right?
<mauri_> shadeslayer: sorry... but karmic kubuntu isn't the stable version?
<shadeslayer> mauri: IT IS the stable version
<shadeslayer> !repo | mauri
<ubottu> mauri: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mauri_> shadeslayer: thanks, so it is normal that i didnt receive any update since 1 mounth?
<shadeslayer> mauri_: yes!
<shadeslayer> mauri_: although there should have been some bug fixes
<shadeslayer> mauri_: try : sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade : to be sure
<mauri_> shadeslayer_: nothing... i remember with the previous version of kubuntu that almost every day there are updates... now with karmic seems different.
<shadeslayer_> mauri_: its called being more stable :P
<shadeslayer_> mauri_: do you "want" upgrades?
<shadeslayer_> mauri_: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-beta-2
<mauri_> shadeslayer_: of course no.... the only my dubt was about samething wrong in my system. I know that has been made a very good job with karmic
<shadeslayer_> :)
<mauri_> shadeslayer_: may I ask you a question about remove a program?
<shadeslayer_> mauri_: sure,but please be quick
<mauri_> shadeslayer_: I will try.
<shadeslayer_> mauri_: whats the question?
<mauri_> shadeslayer_: In the last days i've tried to compile e install svn version of amsn
<shadeslayer_> ok,and?
<mauri_> shadeslayer_: the question is: how can remove the applications dont installed by kpackagekit?
<shadeslayer_> mauri_: sudo apt-get remove (package name goes here)
<shadeslayer_> mauri_: so if you want to remove amsn : sudo apt-get remove amsn
<emilian> mauri_: make uninstall in the source tree
<emilian> mauri_: if you've tried to install it from source
<mauri_> shadeslayer_: ok i.ve tried but it didn't work... probably my fault something..
<shadeslayer_> emilian: he wants to remove the package installed by kpackagekit
<mauri_> emilian: please may yoou explain
<shadeslayer_> mauri_: um did you install it from the repo in the first place?
<emilian> mauri_: you've done svn checkout something
<candy> shadeslayer_, :-)
<slow-motion> hi
<emilian> mauri_: then ran make install, right?
<candy> slow-motion, hi
<shadeslayer_> candy: ?
<mauri_> emilian: yes
<slow-motion> hi candy
<emilian> mauri_: do the same svn checkout
<candy> shadeslayer_, hi
<candy> slow-motion, hi how r u... how u doint
<shadeslayer_> hey :)
<emilian> mauri_: but after make install do make uninstall
<emilian> mauri_: that should remove all the installed files
<jxjl> good morning, I have some problems with my disk and it seems that some of system files are broken (for example I can't boot new kernel, but I can boot the older one), Is there any way, how to tell apt to check installed packages and reinstall broken ones?
<candy> slow-motion, im a newbie to this irc... what about u
<shadeslayer_> anyways ive got to go :P
<candy> shadeslayer_, just a smiley.. nothing...
<candy> slow-motion, hey u there...
<mauri_> emilian: If i known it , I would have avoided to reinstall karmic :-)
<mauri_> emilian: it's always a plausure speck with us guys....
<emilian> mauri_: guess it will help you next time
<mauri_> emilian: of course
<mauri_> emilian: thanks for your time
<emilian> mauri_: no worries. i was actually just checking out the irc channel
<emilian> mauri_: i'm not a regular here
<mauri_> emilian: thans anyway
<shappie_> Hi, how do i disable (blacklist) ipv6?
<nico__> Hi every one
<nico__> I can't find anymore how to activate animated wallpapers like the globe, animated pictures... They do not appear from the dcroll menu in the descktop setting window
<Kransac> oups I closed the windows :$
<asas1206> 안녕하세
<asas1206> 요
<asas1206> 리눅스에서 쇽웨이브는 안되나요
<asas1206> 되면 얻는 방법이라도
<petsounds> !korea
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<asas1206> !korea
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<fujimitsu> i just wanna know how to disable kacpid on 9.10
<andy_> i want to install vlc with konsol
<hjb> Hi. is it save to upgrade an 9.04 system to 9.10 throught the update notifier?
<hjb> Or are there any known porblems i might expect?
<shadeslayer> hjb: a clean install is recommended but the update notifier will upgrade just fine
<shadeslayer> hjb: and if you want a crash free upgrade,safest way is the terminal
<hjb> shadeslayer: ok, then i'm not going to do it now. I'll try when i have some more time
<hjb> shadeslayer: in case i have to fix things up.  can't leave my father with a broken pc ;-)
<shadeslayer> hjb: hehe.. btw if you want a trouble free upgrade i would suggest : do-release-upgrade : via a terminal
<hjb> shadeslayer: oh, there's a special command. Then i'll use that. Thanks :-)
<shadeslayer> hjb: no problem :)
<shadeslayer> hjb: itll replace the sources.list with the karmic list and do apt-get dist-upgrade
<hjb> shadeslayer: ah ok
<hjb> shadeslayer: ok, thanks you. bye
<paines> hi
<paines> i want to use the network-manager-applet to setup a mobile broadband conenction via my mobile phone (bluetooth). how would i do that ? i can't seem to find any documentation on that topic
<rstob911> paines: do you have a data plan and smartphone
<paines> nope
<paines> what is a data plan ?
<shadeslayer_> hehe..
<shadeslayer_> paines: its something that allows you to set up your phone as a modem
<shadeslayer_> paines: for example  blackberry services offer a data plan
<paines> i see
<shadeslayer_> paines: with a data plan you can browse the web on your phone too
<paines> okay. i think i get the idea
<piovisqui> i need help with ktorrent, it's too slow. I have already configured all network stuff, like port forwarding and encryption
<piovisqui> but still 10k/s of download
<rstob911> piovisqui: try to use kget for torrents see if it is faster
<petsounds> maybe there's a problem with tracker
<piovisqui> rstob911: kget downloads torrents? i ddin't know
<rstob911> yes it does
<piovisqui> i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/350812/
<paines> shadeslayer_: thanks. i just browsed and found out that i may need blueman. thanks for help.
<piovisqui> with almost all peers
<rstob911> piovisqui: is that from kget
<pat|nG> is it possible that i could run a 3D desktop on kubuntu? like i'll install it thru virtualization? can i run it? my friend told me that it wont work...is it true?
<da> join #ubuntu
<jussi01> da: please dont recomend kubuntu users to join #ubuntu
<jussi01> pat|nG: yes, it is
<jussi01> pat|nG: which gfx card do you have?
<pat|nG> i got an ati built in on my lappy
<pat|nG> and i've read some of the forums that dealing wid ATI gfx cards are pain and too much problem runnin the 3D desktop
<jussi01> pat|nG: ok, youll need the ati restricted drivers iirc
<jussi01> pat|nG: which version of kubuntu?
<pat|nG> i'm still plannin to change it to nvidia
<pat|nG> i just downloaded the new version from the site
<pat|nG> i'm still new to this stuff
<jussi01> pat 9.10?
<jussi01> pat|nG: ^^
<pat|nG> yup
<pat|nG> wid the kde4 on it
<jussi01> pat|nG: ok, Im not sure about your driver situation, but you can attempt to turn on 3d effects with: system settings -> desktop -> enable desktop effects
<pat|nG> i was reading on the installation process too
<pat|nG> mind if i'll ask?
<da> I wont...
<jussi01> pat|nG: ask away!
<jussi01> !ask | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pat|nG> sori dude
<pat|nG> i was plannin to do some virtualization for both my os
<pat|nG> i got vista and i'll try to install the kubuntu on it thru vmware
<pat|nG> is it awkie?
<pat|nG> or i'll have to deal lots of problems on my way for installin the said kubuntu os?
<Vroomfondle> pat|nG: it should work fine
<pat|nG> You have a choice here to either install Kubuntu on the hard drive alone or keep your Windows installation and install Kubuntu next to Windows. <--- what does it mean? i don't get it...if i do i'm not sure of it...mind to explain?
<Vroomfondle> if you're using vmware, just choose "on the hard drive alone"
<pat|nG> Vroomfondle: if i'll try that vmware thingy can i still run the 3D desktop on it?
<ToxinPowe__> with very low performance yes, IMHO
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lukefeil> hello
<lukefeil> i've a problem with a modul
<lukefeil> i compiled a modul for my webcam
<lukefeil> when i use "insmod" it's work fine
<lukefeil> but with modpobe it's won't work
<lukefeil> because of that , an entry in /etc/modules won't work
<lukefeil> and i have to load the modul every startup by myself
<lukefeil> do anybody got an idea/solution?
<Alarm> hello. i installed some icons from kde-looks. although all icons get updated in the systems. folders remain the default ones (oxygen) . this happens on every kind of icons i tried to install
<blacksands> how did you install the icon theme?
<blacksands> did you install it through the folder view settings
<Alarm> from system settings.
<Alarm> appearance -> icons
<blacksands> right
<Alarm> install theme file
<Alarm> all icons change. for applications, devices, except of the folders. this happens to any kind of theme i downloaded . even to most populars. (which include the folder icons inside as much i saw)
<blacksands> hmmm
<blacksands> are you using dolphin
<blacksands> or nautilus
<Alarm> if i go to the "Advanced" tab in the window where i install the icons, i see the icons of the theme installed. not the default oxygen ones. but nothing changes in my file browser
<blacksands> i remember having conflicts with both kde and gnome installed
<Alarm> dolphin
<iconmefisto> have you logged in or restarted since installing them, Alarm?
<Alarm> yeap
<Alarm> tried that
<blacksands> maybe you could check your icon cache
<blacksands> which i think is this one
<blacksands> a   /var/tmp/kdecache-$USER/kpc
<blacksands> nevermind
<Alarm> ok. and check what in there ?
<blacksands> i'm looking for the cache of the images
<blacksands> wherever it is you could just delete the files
<blacksands> then restart
<blacksands> but actually restarting should have the same effect
<blacksands> alright Alarm try reading this
<blacksands> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819415
<blacksands> looks like it might be a common problem
<Alarm> ok i am going to this link
<blacksands> but LinuxIsInnovation made a good post
<zaphira13> Hey guys When i am sending a file from pidgin it goes slow as hell Why?? Can someone help me with this?
<Alarm> blacksands, i am reading the thread. this is how it looks like http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?02f1372df7.jpg
<blacksands> yeah thats kinda what i was thinking
<blacksands> did you read the post by LinuxIsInnovation
<blacksands> that seems promising
<blacksands> also the post by ethos101
<Alarm> ess Ctrl+H and open the .icons folder. Open the theme folder.
<Alarm> That is, goto ~/.icons/themename/48x48/places and replace the folder.png and gnome-fs-directory.png......
<Alarm> yeap just read it . i am going to try it
<blacksands> ok cool
<Alarm> is it bad that i dont got an .icon folder in my home directory ?
<blacksands> should be .icons
<blacksands> not .icon
<Alarm> there isnt any directory with such a name listed in my home dir
<blacksands> really?
<blacksands> did you show the hidden folders already?
<blacksands> or you can just manually type in the directory
<blacksands> a /home/user/.icons
<iconmefisto> seems that is a ubuntu gnome icon folder
<Alarm> yeap 100%
<Krezkey> Hey guys how do you run a install script
<blacksands> yeah that is a good point
<Alarm> i just also for the hidden files. as iconmefisto  said it could be that its for gnome
<blacksands> okay the best i can find so far is that the folder icons are located in the places folder
<blacksands> maybe this will help
<blacksands> this guy is manually putting the icons in http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/changing-the-default-blue-folder-icon-in-kde4-683880/
<Alarm> ok will check that too. i tried also yesterday to replace my self the icons but didnt manage a lot
<iconmefisto> Alarm: do you have a link for one of the icon themes you downloaded?
<Alarm> sure
<Alarm> i've downloaded the "classics ones" vista inspirate , nuvox, kde4 crystal diamond. all from kde-looks.
<Alarm> http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=down&page=0&xcontentmode=22x27
<Alarm> i think i found some instruction on the comments down here http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Crystal+Project?content=60475
<Lynoure> I'm not sure if I'm using Compiz or Kwin, or both (seems like both, but how can that be?), how do I find out and which should I use?
<Alarm> why would someone use compiz or kwin for kde4 ?
<Lynoure> Alarm: I'm not sure what I'm using, just that I use Compiz manager to get the desktops to behave...
<Lynoure> Alarm: I mostly just want desktops I can switch with pointer at the edges, or with keyboard combos. The question was how to find out what I'm using...
<Lynoure> Alarm: Do you know how to find out?
<Alarm> unfortunatelly. sorry
<Alarm> long time since i last used compiz and kwin
<Lynoure> Alarm: What do you use?
<Alarm> simple kde4.2
<Alarm> has already many effects for my needs
<Lynoure> Alarm: What is the KDE4's native desktop effects nowadays?
<Lynoure> I thought it was kwin.
<Dragnslcr> It is
<Alarm> yeah  i think the default effects are kwin
<Dragnslcr> KWin can do desktop switching with shortcut keys. I think it can do it with screen edges too
<Alarm> i mean i just didnt bother installing extra software
<iconmefisto> yes it can do it with screen edges
<Lynoure> Dragnslcr: any ideas how to do away with compiz and get that with kwin?
<Dragnslcr> Well, uninstall compiz
<Lynoure> I just switched back to kde from gnome recently
<Lynoure> and might want to keep compiz for gnome, just in case
<Dragnslcr> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Global Keyboard Shortcuts -> KWin
<ionut> i have downloaded the file on my computer (here in local ) but is hidden and i can't see it, how can i modify his properties from the terminal ?
<alfa> ciao
<Lynoure> Hmm, something still wrong...
<Lynoure> I'm playing with Screen Edges, and Present Windows is not activating from it's designated corner yet
<Lynoure> Seems I get a desktop grid instead.
<Krezkey> does anyone know where to find a file named ~/ .xscreensaver   I can't even find it with file/folder search
<jussi01> Lynoure: you are playing with it in systemsettings?
<jussi01> Krezkey: go to your home folder in dolphin, then go to veiw -> show hidden files
<Krezkey> ok did that
<jussi01> Krezkey: you should now be able to see the file if it exists
<Krezkey> would that stop the find file/folder from seeing it also ?
<Krezkey> search tool
<iconmefisto> not if you searched for .xscreensaver
<iconmefisto> the initial dot in the filename is what makes it hidden normally
<Krezkey> whats the ~/ part for ?
<iconmefisto> that's shorthand for your home folder
<Krezkey> ok.  still learning this linux stuff
<Lynoure> jussi01: there indeed. Seems logging out and back in helped... and mysteriously changed the way how font sizes look, everywhere.
<Lynoure> jussi01: next step would be finding out how to get laptop screen turned of if (and only if) external monitor is plugged in.
<jussi01> Lynoure: the font sizes is a known bug on some cards (or used to be?) - just go set the force font dpi to 996
<jussi01> er 96
<iconmefisto> yeah, don't change it to 996 !
<Lynoure> jussi01: I wonder if this is the bug or the correct state...
<jussi01> Lynoure: hehe, perhaps
<jason__> Is there a GOOD way to change my resolution permanently besides krandr tray?
<Wolfcastle> hello
<oobe> anyone know how to restart kicker if my panel crashes in kde?
<iconmefisto> kde3?
<jason__> any idea, fellas?
<iconmefisto> jason__: what do you mean? you can change resolution, but it doesn't stick?
<jason__> I can change the resolution in krandr tray and its fine. But when I reboot, it reverts back to native resolution. I was told to just add kranr tray to auto-start on system startup, so I did. But when it changes my resolution on startup, sometimes it gets mixed up. Sometimes it doesnt display my panel right and I have to manually reset the resolution to something else, THEN Back to what I want to get it displayed right.
<jason__> I just want a way to change the resolution sensibly. Gnome can do it. I'd like to do the same thing in KDE since that's all I use now.
<Dragnslcr> Did you try System Settings -> Display?
<BluesKaj> krandr tray doesn't seem to hold it's settings
<jason__> blueskaj - it holds the settings, but it needs to be running. So when you restart, krandr tray isnt running, so it appear as if it doesnt hold.
<jason__> but if you add kranr tray to auto start, its fine, however sometimes it doesnt display it right.
<jason__> earlier I booted up and only a thin line of my panel was visible. It was clear the resolution didnt load properly. So I reset it, changed back to 1280x1024 (the res I want) and blam. Perfect.
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> I just installed 64-bits kubuntu, I want to install flash. I used some script I found on google. But it doesn't seem to install flash 64-bits
<x_link> How do you guys install it?
<x_link> I'm using 8.04
<BluesKaj> jason__, Dragnslcr 's suggestion should work , that's how I managed to retain my settings
<pog1> Hi, dolphin 4.3.4 in karmik  show me the same partition duplicated, there is a solution for this?
<jason__> what is dragnslcr's suggestion?
<iconmefisto> Did you try System Settings -> Display?
<BluesKaj> jason__, System Settings -> Display
<jason__> blueskaj - system settings - display IS kranr tray
<BluesKaj> system settings size and orientation is what displays on my dialog box
<BluesKaj> there no reference to krandr tray, or whatever it's called
<iconmefisto> krandrtray can open the same display settings dialog
<jason__> blueskaj - its the same thing.
<iconmefisto> jason__: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Resetting%20an%20out-of-range%20resolution
<jason__> iconmefisto: Hmm, I've heard of this before.
<jason__> iconmefisto: I'm not entirely sure which one I should use. If I want my resolution to be 1280x1024, do I just run xrandr 1280x1024 or do I need --output or what?
<iconmefisto> jason__: I think it depends on whether you have more than one monitor connected
<jason__> hmm
<Icari|mac> anyone here know much about networks? i have found my new desktop can not get an ip address after inital boot, so wired network works one time and will not conect after a disconnection, wifi will not connect at all, cant find ip address
<jason__> well Im on a single monitor now...
<jason__> gosh I wish kde wasnt so retarded with screen resolution
<jason__> something so simple shouldnt be this much of a headache
<Icari|mac> i wish
<Icari|mac> jason__: you the same guy that was trying to help me with my wifi card the other day?
<iconmefisto> xrandr with no options will show you what is available. xrandr --help will show you options and syntax
<njathan> i am using kubuntu 9.04. I feel the menu icons are a bit too large... Is there a way to choose 'smaller icons' somewhere?
<jason__> Icari|mac: ehh Im not sure. I was in here asking about WICD but that was it.
<Icari|mac> yea i am using wicd now
<jason__> I like WICD a lot man.
<jason__> wait yeah I was talking to you about my signal wasnt I?
<Icari|mac> female ;)
<jason__> WAIT
<jason__> yeah you had that... issue
<jason__> interface file, etc
<jason__> Did you get it working?
<Icari|mac> well it seems the wireless can view fine but wired network and wireless cant get ip after inital boot, i have not been able to get ip address on wireless at all
<Icari|mac> for example if my internet drops i have to reboot for WIRED network to get connected again
<jason__> did you reset your interface file back to default?
<Icari|mac> yes that has not helped that i have seen so far, but i think atm it is still modified
<Icari|mac> for wired network it has auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp in interface file
<Icari|mac> *interefaces
<jason__> Icari|mac: whatever is in the interface "rules all", so what WICD and what NetworkManager would be set to, it wouldnt matter since the interface file would rule all.
<jason__> Icari|mac: So if you have ONLY your loopback (auto lo and the 2nd line, forget what it is) hooked up, then you add a wired interface in NM or WICD, it should pick up and take priority since interface file wouldnt have anything preloaded.
<Icari|mac> would those 2 lines keep the wired network from getting ip address after inital boot?
<jason__> No, those 2 lines are required to do ANYTHING. It's your loopback. Windows has it as well. Pretty much any OS working on the TCP/IP stack would have it = loopback is 127.0.0.1 across all systems.
<Icari|mac> no that was added for eth0
<jason__> Icari|mac: one second, lemme pull my file up
<Icari|mac> ok
<jason__> a default interface file will have ONLY the following in it
<jason__> auto lo (line one) iface lo inet loopback (line two)
<Icari|mac> if i ignore the stuff for the wifi [which does not work in the file] i have auto lo, iface lo init loopback, auto eth0, iface eth0 inet dhcp
<jason__> yeah, the eth0 settings in there should allow you to get an IP address.
<jason__> However, if theres already wired connections configured in WICD or NM, it may conflict.
<jason__> For my linux server at work, I had trouble with the interface file working properly. Once I deleted the connections in NM I was good to go since there werent 2 things (interface file vs NM) arguing. It was JUST interface file.
<Icari|mac> i cant get wicd to connect to the wired network if ip address has changed in anyway, and i dont have wicd configured that i know of for wired connection
<jason__> Let me fire up my work laptop, which has WICD. This rig I'm on doesnt have WICD. one second.
<Icari|mac> ok
<Icari|mac> i have wicd and wifi-radar installed, i dont know of any other network manager installed
<p1erre> Hi folks. Can anybody tell me how to create an ISO file from FOLDERS/FILE in a hard drive?
<jason__> I think WICD auto removes NM.
<iconmefisto> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Icari|mac> i think i recall seeing that
<BluesKaj> Icari|mac, in the terminal  . eth0=dhcp , then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BluesKaj> yes  wicd install removes nm
<jason__> Icari|mac: I just plugged in my ethernet cable to my work laptop and WICD came up as "wired network" by default
<Icari|mac> "receive_packing failed tho0: Network is down"
<jason__> did you remove those two lines from the interface fiole?
<Icari|mac> i think so, let me double check
<jason__> so you only have the auto lo and loopback?
<iconmefisto> p1erre: you can use mkisofs in commandline, or k3b can create iso
<jason__> whatever you change in the interface file doesnt get applied until you either reboot or run the command sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Icari|mac> now i am getting this error "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0 when restarting networking
<jason__> what computer is this again?
<Icari|mac> dell studio xps 8000 desktop
<Icari|mac> intel i7 processor, and 1 gig nvidia card
<Icari|mac> 8 gig ram, 1 TB hd
<jason__> hmm
<jason__> dell is normally really good with linux tooo....
<Icari|mac> 64 bit os
<Icari|mac> my laptop that died had 64 bit kubuntu on it intel wireless card and no issues with my network
<Icari|mac> dell as well
<jason__> now, lets rewind a second. What was the ORIGINAL problem that first rooted up everything else?
<Icari|mac> i thought the wireless was not working, but it seems the cant find ip address issue is with the wired network as well, wired will only connect on boot
<Icari|mac> broadcom card :(
<jason__> hmm
<jason__> lets put this into perspective
<p1erre> iconmefist: thanks I figured it out in K3B...
<jason__> if you shut off WICD... and have those eth0 dhcp settings in the interface file... do you still have problems?
<p1erre> iconmefisto: thanks I figured it out in K3B...
<Icari|mac> atm i took those 2 lines out of interfaces file, and i have no wired connection after reboot
<jason__> because iwth NO network managers whatsoever running, and the interface file being the top dog ruling the network connections, if you still have problems then, I'm at a loss.
<Icari|mac> the lines for eth0
<jason__> right - but think back... when you had those lines for eth0 in the network interface file, was WICD running?
<Icari|mac> yes
<BluesKaj> Icari|mac, there are some helpful commands here altho it has to do with static IP http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<Icari|mac> the network has worked without static ip on 4 differnet pc/macs
<jason__> Icari|mac: If you add those eth0 lines back but ensure WICD is not running, then restart the network service.... I'm wondering what will happen then
<Icari|mac> how do i stop wicd again?
<jason__> right click its icon in the corner and hit quit
<htrejh> hi
<BluesKaj> Icari|mac, I'm not suggesting you use staic ip, but the network setup is very similar , just ignore the staic and sub dhcp in it's place
<htrejh> how to force to install wine1.2 from the ubuntu repo
<htrejh> tries: sudo apt-get install wine1.2/1.1.31
<htrejh> but it failed, any idea?
<jason__> why not just apt-get install wine>?
<Icari|mac> ok i quit wicd
<jason__> ok
<jason__> add these two lines back to your interface file
<BluesKaj> anyway gotta go .. stuff to do
<jason__> auto eth0 - line one
<jason__> iface eth0 inet dhcp - line two
<jason__> so overall you have auto lo (line 1) something about loopback (line 2) line 3 is blank, line 4 is auto eth0, line 5 is iface eth0 inet dhcp
<htrejh> jason__: cuz i also have a version from the ppa
<Icari|mac> yes
<jason__> save it, close out of it - then run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BluesKaj> that's the right setting
<Icari|mac> "No DHCPOFFERS recieved" No working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<jason__> efffffff
<jason__> why is this not working...
<jason__> you did type eth0 and not etho right?
<Icari|mac> yes
<jason__> man... Im kind of at a loss.
<jason__> has this system ever worked fine with kubuntu?
<Icari|mac> it is a brand new system/install as of wednesday of this week
<jason__> did it work fine after the initial install?
<Icari|mac> my laptops graphics card took a nose dive
<Icari|mac> not that i can recall
<Icari|mac> same issues this whole time
<jason__> what if you fire up the kubuntu livecd.
<jason__> I wonder if it acts this way on the livecd.
<jason__> whats the model of your computer?
<Icari|mac> dell studio xps 8000
<jason__> this is a dell laptop?
<jason__> or dekstop?
<Icari|mac> desktop
<Icari|mac> with a wireless card in it
<jason__> what few XPS's are on UbuntuHCL.org are listed as 5/5 compatible, but the 8000 isnt listed.
<Icari|mac> the 8000 i think is somewhat new, but i am not sure
<jason__> I dont know what else to do. Im kind of at a loss. I wonder if the livecd would act the same way. If you can boot to the livecd and get a network connection and maybe even wireless, then we at least know it works.
<jason__> which at that point begs the obvious question - what happened to the install that we can reverse to get working again?
<Icari|mac> i have no idea at all
<jason__> do you have a kubuntu livecd?
<Icari|mac> yes
<jason__> why dont you fire that up in the desktop a while
<jason__> dont install - just hit the live desktop
<Icari|mac> ok
<jason__> justplay around with it after it loads and see what its doing as far as network connectivity
<jason__> are you going to be here for a little bit Icari|mac?
<Icari|mac> i think so
<jason__> okay, while thats loading, Im gonna run up the street and get chinese quick :P
<Icari|mac> ok
<Icari|mac> it will not take long to load :P
<htrejh> does someone know how to force the installation of a package version with apt-get ?
<jason__> I know - but Im hungryyy "{
<jason__> :P
<Icari|mac> htrejh: you still trying to install wine?
<htrejh> Icari|mac: yes to force a specific version
<Icari|mac> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb is what i used to install wine on my desktop, it works fine for me
<jason__> if you add the PPA and then just do apt-get install wine, doenst it grab the PPA version first before it grabs the repo version?
<Icari|mac> sudo apt-get install wine1.2
<htrejh> lol no
<Icari|mac> ppa is 1.2
<Icari|mac> not just wine
<htrejh> i need 1.1.31
<Icari|mac> why?
<htrejh> due to a regression
<Icari|mac> latest version works fine for me
<htrejh> not for me -_-
<Icari|mac> http://www.winehq.org/announce/1.1.31
<Icari|mac> download and install and put a hold on the ppa repo install
<htrejh> it's : sudo apt-get install wine=1.1.31
<htrejh> something like that
<Icari|mac> it is possible the repo does not have the older versions in it still, the way i suggested should work fine
<htrejh> yes ok, but now the ppa doesn't archive older versions :(
<Icari|mac> you should also report the regression to wine so it can be fixed
<htrejh> yep i'm regression testing :p
<Icari|mac> 1.1.34 had a regression but it was fixed in 1.1.35
<tzanger> good afternoon
<tzanger> I'm running 9.10 and I cannot for the life of me get any printing (to a printer) to work. under the system settings, all my basic server settings are greyed out. I tried running it under sudo but it didn't help
<BluesKaj> tzanger, what model printer?
<tzanger> cups is installed
<tzanger> BluesKaj: it's a remote printer (canon mp530, works great on a ubuntu 9.04 system)
<jason__> Icari|mac: howd it work out?
<Icari|mac> seemed to work fine :(
<jason__> wifi too?
<Icari|mac> could not test wifi though, but restarting the network it reconnected
<Icari|mac> it would not install the driver
<tzanger> BluesKaj: I'm not even getting that far though; it's like this 9.10 system simply has no ability to print
<jason__> yeah, sometimes installing stuff on livecd works and other times it doesnt.
<jason__> I can install gparted on a livecd (kubuntus livecd doesnt seem to have it) but drivers never flew for me.
<BluesKaj> tzanger, perhaps someone else can help , I avoided the same issue with the hplip deb for HPs
<jason__> is there stuff on the install that sworth saving?
<jason__> or is it a brand new install with nothing on it?
<Icari|mac> it has stuff on it
<BluesKaj> gotta go for sure now
<jason__> Im thinking since its hard to retrace the exact steps that happened when it backfired, going windows-style-troubleshooting on it may be the best and quickest bet - aka, reinstall. :(
<jason__> maybe you could back the stuff up and do a fresh install and see where that takes you... just a suggestion though
<tzanger> BluesKaj: got it; cups was not actually running
<tzanger> it was installed but nto runnign
<Icari|mac> i removed wifi-radar and now on reboot wired is not connected :(
<jason__> Im not too familiar with wifi radar
<Icari|mac> jason__: is it possible to do a reinstall and keep /home partition?
<jason__> Icari|mac: did you separate root from home?
<jason__> in the intiial install?
<Icari|mac> yes
<jason__> dang you're good. Yes you can keep home and only format root.
<Icari|mac> how do i do that?
<jason__> thats the smartest thing you can do on a linux install, is separating home from root.
<Icari|mac> i was told to do that when i first started to use linux several years ago
<jason__> When you put in the Kubuntu LiveCD, go through the prompts till you get to the partition editor. It's step 4 I believe.
<jason__> Choose manual editing of partitions. It slisted as advanced mode or something like that.
<jason__> You're going to have to set up root and home again. What file system are they? EXT4?
<Icari|mac> whatever was default file system
<jason__> are you on 9.10?
<Icari|mac> yes
<jason__> 9.10's default is EXT4.
<Icari|mac> ok
<jason__> When you get into the partition editor screen, youll see the partitions laid out.
<jason__> They wont be labeled as root and home. Just EXT4 volume or something. But based on the size you can tell them apart, since your root partition is probably relatively small hwereas home is everything else.
<jason__> Make sure you set up root to be formatted, EXT4 file system, and mounted as \
<Icari|mac> yep
<jason__> with home, make sure its EXT4 and mounted as /home
<jason__> BUT make sure the format box IS NOT checked for home.
<jason__> It has to be checked for root, but NOT checked for home. Make sure of that 4 5 6 times over again.
<Icari|mac> ok i am checking that now
<jason__> If you want to be EXTRA certain, you could always back your stuff up through the LiveCD to an external hard drive or something. Just a thought.
<Icari|mac> i wish my external hd was 1 tb :P
<jason__> are you using 1tb of space though?
<Icari|mac> nope
<Icari|mac> but the external is about half full of junk of 2 laptops
<jason__> you only need the external to be as big as the data youre backing up.
<Icari|mac> i know
<Icari|mac> i still need to try to get access to stuff on my old laptop from cli
<jason__> is your old laptop running linux?
<Icari|mac> yep had 9.10 on it 64 bit
<Icari|mac> with dead graphics card :(
<jason__> so you get zero video output on it?
<Icari|mac> no i can get it to boot to cli and that is all, no gui will load
<Icari|mac> i also get a ton of graphical artifacts
<jason__> ahh, yeah, you just need to navigate to your data and copy it over?
<Icari|mac> yep but my VM install will not fit on 40 gig of space :( for some reason
<Icari|mac> livecd install is NOT letting me check the format box for the / partition
<Icari|mac> ah now i see, nvm
<jason__> so just to recap a couple things just so we dont go down the wrong avenue here
<jason__> You have your root and home partition split on different partitions, with a ton of data on the home partition itself. Correct?
<jason__> I just hate to advise you to do something and then it backfires... since it's hard with me not physically seeing it.
<Icari|mac> yes
<Icari|mac> i set it to mount / as / and reformat and swap as swap and /home as /home and NOT touch it
<jason__> and you set both root and home as EXT4, right?
<Icari|mac> although i think 16 gig of swap is more then enough
<Icari|mac> yes
<jason__> and when you set up kubuntu 9.10 originally you had it at EXT4?
<Icari|mac> yes
<jason__> k, caue its just important we line the stars up properly here.
<Icari|mac> i understand
<jason__> and yes I would think 16gb of swap is overkill. :P I personally have 2gb swap on my system.
<Icari|mac> i was told 2x the amount of ram for swap
<Icari|mac> well i have a tb of space... 16gig is not that much
<jason__> Yeah, thats typically how it goes - but with people having more nad more RAM these days its not as critical as it used to be.
<jason__> It used to be  you had 256mb RAM, then double the swap made more sense.
<Icari|mac> yea
<Icari|mac> even with my 2 gig ram on my old laptop it needed the swap
<jason__> but even still, like you said, you got a fricken TB :P
<iconmefisto> it's important if you want to hibernate, etc
<jason__> what about suspend?
<Icari|mac> i dont do that with my systems
<Icari|mac> nope
<jason__> I never -ever- use hibernate. ever.
<jason__> I  have had the worst luck with hibernate with all operating systems. Vista, 7, you name it. I just dont touch it now.
<Icari|mac> i leave my systems up 24/7 if i can
<jason__> I suspend my work laptop, but thats about it
<Icari|mac> which i think is why my graphics card fried in my old laptop :P
<jason__> my main desktop is on 247 since its a backup server as well
<jason__> lol - could be :P
<iconmefisto> I can never get suspend to work
<jason__> I find it hard to believe your graphics card died when you still have CLi access though?
<jason__> suspend alwyas works for me, since its just suspending to ram. its hibernate that is trickier.
<Icari|mac> it is not 100% dead but no gui can load for kde
<jason__> ohhhhhh I understand. It just cant take the power of a desktop environment.
<Icari|mac> and i have the artifacts on the screen as a clear sign
<Icari|mac> yep
<jason__> okay anyway, where are we with the livecd?
<Icari|mac> died while i was eatting dinner monday night
<Icari|mac> 56% installing
<jason__> dang, nice
<jason__> you were using it at the time?
<Icari|mac> nope it was idle while i was in the kitchen
<jason__> came back and blam - it was a gonner?
<Icari|mac> cpu was at 100% and screen frozen, reboot for hours and no gui would load
<jason__> dangggg
<jason__> tons of data on it?
<Icari|mac> then i started to do a backup and ran out of space on the external hd
<jason__> ahhh crap, gotta love that
<jason__> do you have room to push the data to back up elsewhere?
<Icari|mac> well i had a 360gig hd and about 250+ free
<Icari|mac> now i do :P
<jason__> are you just going to do a sudo cp /home /external?
<Icari|mac> put it on the desktop with the TB
<jason__> yeah - but with being CLI only I wonder how you could connect up to the desktop...
<Icari|mac> i tried that when i ran out of space then i just took a few folders and files i needed/wanted
<Icari|mac> no backup the external hd to the desktop
<jason__> ahhhhhhhh - I gotcha.
<jason__> free up the external for laptop CLI backups - I see I see
<Icari|mac> yep
<jason__> So does your entire family use linux?
<Icari|mac> hehe i wish, my mom uses 7 atm, i need to fix her dual boot though 7 wiped grup
<jason__> ah yeah - you can fix that through the livecd I think. I think the official ubuntu site has documentation on it.
<iconmefisto> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Icari|mac> yep
<jason__> I just got my mom on kubuntu last night.
<Icari|mac> i have read it, but till this week had no 9.10 live cd and 9.04 failed to find the boot partition
<Icari|mac> 80% done
<jason__> got my brothers new desktops for Xmas - dual booted XP and Kubuntu. Mom got curious enough to ask so I set it up. An hour later I was at the mall and she texted me how much she loves it.
<Icari|mac> nice
<jason__> I was sooooooo lucky though.
<Icari|mac> yep
<jason__> Before I did anything to her pc, I made an image of her system with clonezilla livecd before I touched it.
<Icari|mac> i have never used any ghost programs
<jason__> then I used gparted to resize her partition to free up space for kubuntu. Well, something backfired. When I rebooted, the partition table was corrupt.
<Icari|mac> ouch
<jason__> So I blasted her partition back, tried resizing again, and it worked fine.
<jason__> I was so, so lucky.
<jason__> I couldnt even access her data from the livecd. the table was zapped.
<Icari|mac> i was luck gparted worked fine to make room for 7
<Icari|mac> *lucky
<jason__> well, I dont know what the difference was, but I first did it with gparted on a livecd with ubuntu. that's what failed.
<jason__> the 2nd time I tried gparted itself on a stand-alone livecd (no ubuntu)
<jason__> that worked fine then.
<Icari|mac> ah i always use gparted not from the linux cd
<jason__> but yeah, I use imaging applications a lot at work.
<jason__> clonezilla livecd for isngle backups and FOG (linux based server imaging) for mass-cloning of computers.
<Icari|mac> i am still in school... which is starting in a few days
<jason__> you going to school for tech stuff?
<Icari|mac> yep
<jason__> if you ever get into tech support and need to image a truckload of windows machines - check out FOG.
<Icari|mac> i would rather put linux on them :P
<jason__> I can image 20 windows computers in a half hour's time right from my work laptop.
<jason__> you can image with FOG with linux too :P
<Icari|mac> hehe
<jason__> but Im kind of stuck working in a windows environment. Its a school district, so windows is dirt cheap for us to license.
<Icari|mac> i just hope when i graduate i can find a job in this economy
<Icari|mac> ah
<Icari|mac> about 3 minutes left to the install
<jason__> well, if you can get in a school dsitrict, you might not get top dollar, but youll get awesome benefits and great job security.
<Icari|mac> i have done work for my teachers before and known more then their tech geeks
<jason__> In fact, it's probably thanks to FOG that I even got full time. I started as part time cau eI couldnt find anything else.
<Icari|mac> i know more then my mom's tech geek at work :( and he keeps asking her to ask me, i will not do his work for free
<jason__> But we got a shipment of 1,000 computers in to replace the years of neglected systems, and nobody had any idea how to clone them without ordering ghost.
<Icari|mac> ouch
<jason__> so I spoke up and said I had an idea
<jason__> boss didnt want anything to do with it since it hadnt been officially tested before and we didnt have much time to flirt with.
<jason__> I sad but its free, open source, and I already have it installed.
<jason__> I just asked for a chance to test it live and he gave me the opportunity. Before I knew it, I had all 1000 cloned and an additional 800 of our existing systems re-done. All within about 10 weeks.
<Icari|mac> nice
<jason__> mind you, during those 10 weeks I had to physically unbox and hook up the 1000 systems too, which sucked.
<Icari|mac> i bet
<jason__> but anyway, school districts are great unless youre looking for top dollar. Something to keep in mind.
<Icari|mac> well i am getting a 2 year degree, i dont expect top top dollar
<jason__> yeah - I have a 2 year degree as well.
<jason__> you might be surprised where it can take you though.
<jason__> I've talked to tech business owners who will take somebody with a 2 year degree that has hands on experience before somebody with a 4/6 year degree.
<Icari|mac> i will have that degree in may +2 certificates and 2 more in the summer [i think that is all of them]
<jason__> yeah - certs weigh heavily too. Something I have nothing of... yet.
<Icari|mac> install complete
<jason__> good deal, reboot that hizzy and see what's happening
<jason__> brb
<Icari|mac> i need to get the cert but a certificate is a plus to get there
<Icari|mac> it is booted up
<jason__> hows it lookin?
<Icari|mac> installing graphics card driver to start, then trying the broadcom driver
<Icari|mac> [as a gamer i need that ;) ]
<jason__> you game in *nix?
<Icari|mac> well with wine, but yes
<jason__> can you hit your home dir all right?
<Icari|mac> well my desktop looks the same as it did before i rebooted
<Icari|mac> yep i can access it fine
<jason__> all the stuff there?
<Icari|mac> yea
<jason__> well you just had your crash course on why its so helpful to have your stuff partitioned separate. Reinstalling linux is a breeze with your stuff already separated.
<Icari|mac> 33% done with graphics card driver then we can try wireless
<Icari|mac> yep and with an intel i7 processor it goes super fast
<jason__> yeah
<jason__> I want an i7 :(
<jason__> Im running on 4gb of DDR2800 ram with a quad core 8200 LGA775 socket
<Icari|mac> how much do you think i paid for this system?
<jason__> what did you get? tower only? or monitorkeyboard/etc with it too?
<Icari|mac> keyboard mouse was included and i got a 23" widescreen monitor as well
<jason__> 750?
<Icari|mac> :O not that low :(
<jason__> lol
<Icari|mac> that would be a steal
<jason__> what are the specs again?
<jason__> what graphics card do you have, etc?
<Icari|mac> 1 gig nvidia, 8 gig ram
<jason__> holy...
<jason__> whats the clock speed on the proc?
<Icari|mac> 2800 i think, 2.8??
<Icari|mac> service tag GQ40FK1
<jason__> nice, nice
<jason__> did you get the 1080p 23" ?
<jason__> the S2309w or whatever?
<Icari|mac> 1920xwhatever
<jason__> yeah, I have that same monitor but in 24. I dual screen with a 19" and 24"
<Icari|mac> nice
<Icari|mac> .... froze while installing the broadcom drivers now will not boot to kde :(
<Icari|mac> or is being REALLY slow
<emma> unquery
<jason__> did you have two broadcom drivers available?
<jason__> STA and B43?
<Icari|mac> just sta but no ui in sight
<jason__> oh, wait...
<jason__> shyt let me think
<jason__> I ran into this with my owrk laptop
<jason__> I had two broadcom drivers available. One of them wouldnt work righ tunless I upgraded kernels first.
<Icari|mac> oh
<jason__> I had to install all updates which brought down the new kernel, reboot, and then install the broadcom driver.
<jason__> I thought that was only for my model laptop.
<jason__> I completely forgot about it.
<jason__> Is there anyway you can get back into KDE to get the updates and whatnot? Or did the driver lock you out?
<Icari|mac> so go into recovery mode and sudo apt-get update etc?
<jason__> you could try that. I forget how I got around it...
<jason__> god I wish I would have remembered that beforehand.
<Icari|mac> its ok
<Icari|mac> 25+ minutes of upgrades
<jason__> I think my driver install failed though. It froze every time I tried to install it and I would reboot, go back to Kubuntu, and it would just prompt me again to install.
<jason__> I dont remember it locking me out. It was always just not completing.
<Icari|mac> i hate my dsl :P it is so slow
<Icari|mac> so back to how much you think i paid for this monster of a pc
<jason__> well
<jason__> a 23 inch monitor with it (and a damn good one since I have the 24 inch sister of it)
<Swinger> hello
<jason__> so its a full setup, not just the tower
<Icari|mac> yes
<Swinger> intersting
<jason__> did you pay less than a grand?
<jason__> whats up swinger
<Icari|mac> about 1.1k or so give or take tax, from the dell outlet ;)
<Swinger> i am know to kubuntu and IRC so please dont make me nervous
<Swinger> new*
<Icari|mac> we dont bite ... yet
<jason__> lol, its all good swinger
<jason__> whats up?
<Swinger> an orange messeage is a private one?
<jason__> Icari|mac: you cant go wrong with a full rig of that power for that. Compare that to the performance youd get with Mac - you woulda paid 2950 easy.
<jason__> no, it just means I said your name
<Icari|mac> yea that is one reason i went with a dell and not a mac, not to mention i wanted kubuntu
<Swinger> oh
<jason__> if I say hey - swinger - whats up man. It highlights your name as orange to get your attention because I sad your name.
<jason__> but if I dont say your name, no highlights - see?
<Icari|mac> *said
<Swinger> nice
<Swinger> jason_
<jason__> need two of those :P
<Icari|mac> has to be exact name
<Swinger> jason__
<jason__> try hitting windows key + tab
<Swinger> jason__:
<jason__> if you continue hitting windows key tab itll cycle through the names
<jason__> bingo
<Swinger> brico:
<jason__> once you get quick with it you can just windows key tab - BLAM, etc.
<Swinger> nice
<Icari|mac> 171.32 for monitor 990.20 for cpu jason__
<Icari|mac> free shipping
<jason__> geez!
<jason__> I paid 279.99 for my 24 inch monitor.
<jason__> But I also bought it from stabples last christmas.
<Icari|mac> dell outlet model ;)
<jason__> it was 349.99, even on the dell site at the time. staples dropped it for christmas for 1 week and I snagged it.
<iconmefisto> windows key? I just use tab
<jason__> OH WOW
<jason__> sorry caps
<jason__> youre right - it is just tab - go me for sucking. :P
<Icari|mac> hehe
<iconmefisto> thought I was missing something with the winkey
<Icari|mac> jason__: S2309W model
<jason__> you werent missing anything - it was only me missing osmething, lol
<jason__> Icari|mac: yeah, thats the same thing as mine.
<Icari|mac> nice
<jason__> I fricken love this monitor. My only regret is not buying 2.
<jason__> in fact Im gaming on it now. In between typing to the chat Im playing GTA4 on it.
<Icari|mac> i had a 17" widescreen laptop at 1920x1200 :(
<jason__> you like laptops with big screens?
<Icari|mac> yea
<Icari|mac> before that laptop i had similiar size inspiron
<jason__> I have an older ibook, 12 inch. love the size, hate the fact its a mac.
<jason__> best buy has a deal right now, 330 bucks for a 12 inch laptops. Its basically a netbook though.
<Icari|mac> i have a blackbook i am chatting to you on atm, 13" widescreen
<Icari|mac> 5-6 hour battery life if i am careful
<jason__> 1gb ram, intel atom 1.6ghz proc, 160gb hdd, A B G N wifi, 12 inch screen for 329. I want it so bad.
<iconmefisto> you're talking US prices, I assume?
<jason__> but I cant justify buying it when I have a latitude work laptop that has kubuntu on it that works great. Even tho its a work laptop, what I do on a laptop it handles fine.
<jason__> yes, US prices
<Icari|mac> yes
<Icari|mac> my desktop + monitor NEW from dell would have been closer to 1.5k
<jason__> yeah, you cant go wrong with the outlet. My buddy just got an inspiron tower from the outlet.
<jason__> He got a dual core, 6gb of RAM, 640gb HDD, tower only with Vista + 7 upgrade for 400.
<jason__> its a basic pentium dual core though, but even still...
<jason__> with a windows key and all, tower only, aint too shabby
<Icari|mac> my last laptop was from the outlet, i heard it was about 4k new i got it for about 1k, xps m1710 [i think it is]
<jason__> man - any XPS laptop is gonna be expensive.
<jason__> but 1k aint bad.
<Icari|mac> yep
<jason__> Im so cheap with computers. :(
<Icari|mac> upgrade from an ati x300 i had before
<jason__> Ive been saving up to get a laptop, and even though I have about 800 in cash sitting here ready for a laptop I have trouble justifying it.
<jason__> I have an old crappy mac that works, a work laptop with kubuntu on it (my bread and butter), its just hard to get ANOTHER one when my work lpatop is quite fine for the basc stuff I do.
<Icari|mac> after what happened to that one, i would think twice about getting another laptop for daily use
<Swinger> i bought a really old computer so i won't waste my time on computer games, and have more time to sduty, needless to say windows ran like crap on it, so i put kubuntu, and its great, little buggy but still better then windows on an old AMD ATHLON 2100
<Icari|mac> sometimes linux can run much better then windows on older machines
<Swinger> i bought it for 40$
<jason__> thats why I feel like a netbook would be ideal for me. Netbooks are cheap, basic, and fairly usable with basic daily tasks.
<jason__> I always feel like you should use a basic laptop to fill in the portability gap, but put the rest of your oomph in getting a beefy desktop. beefy desktop + basic laptop is a combo I seem to favor.
<Icari|mac> i have this macbook i cant justify getting another desktop/laptop/netbook
<jason__> As a result, a 12" netbook would probably be right up my alley. That is assuming a 1.6ghz proc could push kubuntu - which I would think it would. Itd be the integrated graphics that would limit me from eye candy though :(
<Icari|mac> i like the eye candy
<jason__> me too :(
<Icari|mac> without wobbly windows the screen just seems "stiff"
<iconmefisto> lol
<jason__> my work laptop has 4gb of RAM and a decent Core 2 Duo. It aint bad for a latitude.
<Icari|mac> nope
<Swinger> the visual effect are not that demanding
<jmichaelx> jason__: i doubt that. i run KDE4.4 on a 5 year old, very cheap 1.5Ghz Celereon with 1GB RAM. full desktop effects, fine performance w/ onboard intel GPU
<jason__> my boss upgraded my laptop when he saw what kind of imaging I was doing from it, since my laptop is essentially a mobile linux server.
<Icari|mac> try running them on an ati mobility x300 with 64 mb ram :P
<jason__> no kidding man?
<jason__> I hate you guys, youre going to convince me to spend over 300 bucks on a netbook I dont need.
<Icari|mac> hehe
<jason__> speaking of which, Im on a Pentium 4 desktop now with 1gb of RAM, Kubuntu 9.10, full desktop effects, integrated intel graphics.
<jason__> Guess I should have put 2 and 2 together. :P
<Icari|mac> looks like 11 min left on the upgrade download, if i can really read that number from across the room
<jmichaelx> jason__: i also have a mini 9, with a 10" screen w/ gnome/compiz... no problems
<Swinger> i have a 6 years old geforce 5200, and the effects are working pretty nice, sometimes alittle laggy
<jmichaelx> Swinger: is it PCI or AGP?
<Swinger> AGP
<jason__> well the 5200 wasnt the best nvidia chip ever...
<jason__> not to stab at ya, but, ya know :P
<Icari|mac> the nvidia card i had die i think was a GeForce go 7900
<jason__> my brothers were running 5200s on their old rigs before I got them new ones for xmas
<jmichaelx> i have a kid with a PCI geforce 5200, and all works fine, including compiz... but she is only using a 15" LCD with it
<Swinger> i have a Geforce PCIX 5300 at my parents home
<Swinger> it wont run kubuntu
<jmichaelx> Swinger: it should, unless the CPU is really old
<jmichaelx> my kid's is running on a P# 1Ghz... although she is using gnome & compiz
<jmichaelx> P3*
<Icari|mac> 7 min left on downloading
<Icari|mac> darn i wish i had faster internet :(
<jason__> lol
<jason__> when you rebooted, were you able to get into kubuntu with no issues?
<jason__> or did the broadcom driver lock you out?
<Icari|mac> locked out
<jason__> dang
<jason__> what happened when you booted up?
<Icari|mac> but the update is not done yet
<jason__> did it just never display yet?
<Icari|mac> black screen
<jason__> yeah, Im just curious cauu eon my work laptop I could get back in just fine - it just never gave me the driver. It always failed to download/install.
<Icari|mac> we will know more when this update is done
<jason__> yeah. Its just frustrating that installing a driver would brick a system like that, ya know.
<Icari|mac> for now i am going to blame wifi-radar for this all :P
<jason__> lol - there ya go
<jason__> Ive never even used wifi radar. what is it?
<Icari|mac> similar to wicd but for wireless
<jason__> ahh I see.
<Icari|mac> i saw a post on one of the ubuntu forums that said to install that and then you could install the broadcom driver
<Icari|mac> so i went and did that before i looked for the driver
<Icari|mac> packages downloaded... installing now
<jason__> k
<jason__> it should prompt you with the reboot then... itll give you the options of the diff kernel... .16 is the one that worked for me. .14 didnt on my laptop with the broadcom.
<Icari|mac> ok
<jason__> this was a learning experience for me to consider that the updates might fix driver issues like this in the future.
<Icari|mac> and idealy the broadcom should work "out of the box" with the driver installed?
<jason__> didnt expect it to happen, but hey - it did :P
<jason__> well, not necessarily
<jason__> the broadcom driver youll always have to install
<Icari|mac> well i hope i am that lucky
<jason__> its not integrated in ubuntu itself.
<jason__> broadcom didnt want to release drivers for linux whatsoever, but since dell uses a ton of broadcom, and dell sells pcs with ubuntu preinstalled, it was a ton of pressure on broadcom to stop being so nazi driven.
<jason__> so broadcom released closed source drivers - which is the STA and B43 you see in hardware manager for drivers.
<Icari|mac> B43 is not there on my system
<jason__> they cant pre-package them, but they can prompt you to download/install them after the initial install - which is hwat happened with you.
<jason__> Yeah, but B43 is another option that may apply to people with other broadcom cards.
<Icari|mac> ok
<jason__> There isnt a single driver that rules everything, thats why theres B43 and STA, they take on diff hardware.
<Icari|mac> rebooting
<jason__> If it worked "out of box" youd have the driver already integrated in the kernel and no need to download/install.
<jason__> lets hope this works.......
<Icari|mac> yea :(
<Icari|mac> jason__: bad news reboot and no ui again :( any suggestions?
<Icari|mac> i dont really want to reinstall again
<jason__> shyt...
<Icari|mac> no kde log in screen, just black screen
<jason__> how can we remove a driver from cli...
<ChichO> hola
<ChichO> hello
<jason__> what driver did you install again?
<jason__> STA?
<Icari|mac> yes
<jason__> did you have the .16 kernel in the grub menu?
<Icari|mac> yes
<jason__> hows that make sense...
<jason__> how did it work for me
<jason__> but not you...
<jason__> yeahmy laptop is on the STA driver...
<troy43> Hi!, some expert in PPA?, I own a PPA to distribute my program, it has a jaunty published package, how can I updated it to karmic? Am I supposed to recompile it in a karmic pc and upload it again or can the ubuntu buildroots do this for me from the ppa webpage?
<jason__> I assume if you boot into .14 kernel its the same deal there too?
<Icari|mac> let me check
<ChichO> help, please
<jason__> there might be a solution... but it may be sorta tricky...
<jason__> if you can boot into recovery console, and type "aptitude" itll load up a CLI based version of synaptic.
<Icari|mac> ok
<jason__> From there if you can navigate to the broadcom driver and remove it, you might get lucky
<jason__> I just searched synaptic on my laptop and 4 things came up when I searched for broadcom. 3 are installed.
<Icari|mac> where would it be in there?
<jason__> let me try and figure it out
<jason__> one sec
<jason__> if only we could search in aptitude...
<Icari|mac> there is a Search up top not sure how to access it
<jason__> you can use your mouse for it it looks like
<jason__> didnt expect that
<Icari|mac> not in cli
<jason__> it allows me to use my mouse in terminal, but yeah itd probably be different in cli
<jason__> the hot key for search is /
<jason__> it looks like
<Icari|mac> ok
<jason__> I cant find it in aptitude though when I search for it
<Icari|mac> i dont see it here either
<TITTI> !passgiochi
<jason__> maybe you could just apt-get remove them
<jason__> as I see it here in synaptic
<jason__> the package names I have installed with the STA driver on my laptop are:
<jason__> b43-fwcutter bcmwl-kernel-source bcmwl-modaliases
<jason__> not sure what theyll do, so use at your own risk, but Im not sure what else would work
<Icari|mac> "errors were encountered while processing bcmwl-kernel-source" while removing
<Icari|mac> exec format error
<jason__> what if you just remove the first one
<jason__> wait
<jason__> gosh Im confused
<jason__> the b43 is to the b43 driver...
<jason__> the other two look like theyre for the STA...
<jason__> lemme as in ubuntu quick
<Icari|mac> this would go faster to just reinsall again :(
<Icari|mac> we dont have all day :P
<Icari|mac> i need a ui and a reinstall seems easiest way to get it
<jason__> Yeah. It may be. You can do that a while, Im still going to try and figure out how to uninstall it from command line, cause uh, thats good info to know :P
<jason__> Im gonna use my laptop as a guinea pig and try it here
<Icari|mac> ok
<Icari|mac> dont break it :P
<jason__> I have backup images of it :P
<Icari|mac> hehe
<jason__> did you have aptitude open when you tried to apt-get remove it?
<Icari|mac> no
<jason__> hm
<jason__> its uninstaling for me
<Icari|mac> one term window was open
<Icari|mac> maybe it was an issue because it froze during install/download of the driver, i dont know
<jason__> whats weird is I can still connect to my network with it uninstalled
<jason__> lol??
<Icari|mac> did you reboot?
<jason__> rebooting now
<Icari|mac> that should really remove it :P
<jason__> yeah
<jason__> no wifi networks found
<Icari|mac> should i do a dist-upgrade before installing the broadcom drivers?
<jason__> I would just make sure you get updates first
<jason__> and youre in the .16 kernel
<Icari|mac> ok
<jason__> I dont know, I mean, its really hard for me to say
<jason__> I just know what didnt work for me, whcih was the .14 kernel, but.16 worked with broadcom.
<Icari|mac> ok
<Icari|mac> 38% done copying
<jason__> hardware manager still sees this driver as installed - but it wont connect. Maybe the other packages were just binary packages that it needs in order to run.
<Icari|mac> strange
<jason__> but the other 2 packages were uninstalled
<Icari|mac> 54%
<Icari|mac> well atleast the install does not take hours to do
<iconmefisto> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Icari|mac> is there a way to get adept back in 9.10?
<jason__> adept?
<jason__> cant you just apt-get install adept?
<Icari|mac> i will check when i get the ui back up
<iconmefisto> I think adept is kde3
<iconmefisto> why not use kpackagekit?
<Icari|mac> i like adept better
<Icari|mac> 72% done
<iconmefisto> well adept seems to still work
<Icari|mac> nice the installer crashed :P
<iconmefisto> I just installed it
<jason__> youre kidding me
<Icari|mac> starting over :(
<Icari|mac> nope
<jason__> whatd it do?
<Swinger> i once wanted to uninstall kaffeine and some how  i uninstalled KDE
<Icari|mac> screensaver came up, pressed enter to get ui back and it crashed
<jason__> you pressed enter?
<Icari|mac> yea
<jason__> was the cancel button highlighted?
<Icari|mac> no idea
<jason__> it may have been...
<iconmefisto> probably what happened
<jason__> I always use the arrow keys to wake it up.
<Icari|mac> but it said it crashed
<jason__> enter and space can be bad news if something is highlighted.
<iconmefisto> yeah I use ctrl key
<Icari|mac> well installing it again :(
<Icari|mac> well the nice thing is it picked back up where it left off
<Swinger> i need to go to sleep
<Swinger> but i dont wanan
<Icari|mac> well we cant make you
<Swinger> i need to get a job where i won't have to do anything and just chat with you guys
<Icari|mac> hehe
<jason__> lol
<Swinger> like wally from dilbert
<jason__> Im often in here when Im at work
<iconmefisto> 7-11?
<jason__> its nice just sitting doing database work and chatting with others. It keeps me sane.
<jason__> Icari|mac: Im posting on ubuntuforums about the issues you and I both saw with the STA driver. Ill link you to it if you want to keep an eye on it.
<Swinger> 7-11 have computers?
<Icari|mac> sure jason__
<Swinger> oh well
<Swinger> good night
<Icari|mac> rebooting
<jason__> Icari|mac: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8604486#post8604486
<CoreyB> jason__ any idea if esound is compatible with kubuntu 9.10?
<Icari|mac> jason__: doing dist-upgrade
<DexterF> hi
<jason__> CoreyB: I can answer that by saying I have no idea what esound even is. :(
<Icari|mac> openssh-server installed and running
<DexterF> lil issue with 9.10/kde3 from Pearson, text input is really sluggish on konsole, anyone else having this?
<iconmefisto> CoreyB: I think if you have pulseaudio installed then esd will work through pulse
<CoreyB> i want pulse removed
<jason__> is pulse giving you a hard time?
<CoreyB> it always did
<jason__> how so? Ive never ran into any issues with it. *shrug*
<CoreyB> sometimes it crackles, but everything works fine on windows >:(
<Lynoure> In my case it might be related to different audio devices suddenly becoming unavailable
<jmichaelx> the folks who have never had an issue with pulseaudio are few and far between
<jason__> *shrug*
<Lynoure> as that has not happened since I ripped pulseaudio aut.
<jason__> I never had any issues.
<Lynoure> s/aut/out/
<jason__> not saying pulse isnt problematic. I read about quite a few problems with it.
<Lynoure> jason__: you still use it?
<jason__> wlel, assuming it comes installed by default, yes.
<jason__> Ive never changed anythign
<jmichaelx> jason__: then you have not been using a very wide variety of hardware
<Lynoure> jason__: it's not, if you have pure kubuntu
<iconmefisto> not installed with kubuntu
<jason__> its installed with ubuntu though, right?
<iconmefisto> yes
<jason__> and yes - I have installed ubuntu with a ton of different hardware
<jason__> let me think...
<Lynoure> jason__: with ubuntu-desktop, yes.
<jmichaelx> pulseaudio is fince, IF you have just the right audio adapter, otherwise it is a nightmare
<jason__> dx2200 HP desktop, 4 custom built rigs at home, 3 laptops, my moms computer (some kind of HP)
<jason__> 4 systems at work on my back counter, one is an inspiron laptop, 3 desktops, dell optiplex 740, 330, 755
<jmichaelx> fine*
<jason__> *shrug* Ive used it quite a bit
<iconmefisto> the only problem I've had is getting it to work properly with 2 audio cards
<jason__> is pulse audio in other distros any better?
<jmichaelx> jason__: then count your lack of issues with pule a major stroke of luck
<jmichaelx> pulse*
<Icari|mac> but did you actually have speakers hooked up to all those machines?
<jason__> why doesnt kubuntu use pulse?
<jason__> yeah - all of them
<Icari|mac> wow you must have a lot of stuff just lying around
<jason__> I have to have speakers on them caues I use skype on all of them as well as webinars and stuff
<Lynoure> To my bad luck having a monitor attached to DisplayPort means 2nd audio device. Drat.
<jason__> Icari|mac: most of that is from work.
<Icari|mac> i figured
<jason__> Icari|mac: with having 2500 systems in the district, I have to have quite a few extra systems in case a few go down.
<Icari|mac> i bet
<jason__> I alwyas screw around with linux on them during my downtime, and just re-image them to XP if I need them deployed elsewhere.
<Icari|mac> 17 min left on dist-upgrade
<jason__> newb question - what does dist upgrade evend o
<Icari|mac> includes kernel upgrade in upgrade
<Icari|mac> otherwise you dont get the kernel
<CoreyB> hmm
<jason__> it comes down through the update manager, though
<Icari|mac> well i am using apt atm
<Icari|mac> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<GloomyJD> anybody got the SD reader to work on a Toshiba NB100?
<iconmefisto> jason__: when an upgrade involves replacing installed packages with different ones, you need to dist-upgrade to get them
<jason__> iconmefisto: so the kernel upgrade doesnt come down with the update manager?
<jason__> because I have never ran dist-upgrade, yet, I've always gotten kernel upgrades
<Icari|mac> if you use ui it will by default
<jason__> k, that makes sense then
<jason__> so why doesnt kubuntu use p ulse? I thought *buntu was on the same core but different DE...
<Icari|mac> the following would be missing in sudo apt-get upgrade  libdns53 linux-headers-2.6.31-16 linux-headers-2.6.31-16-generic
<iconmefisto> if you do a apt-get upgrade, you may see a message about packages being "held back" in which case you need to do a dist-upgrade to get the held back packages
<Icari|mac> right
<iconmefisto> jason__: one reason why pulse is not installed by default is there are no kde tools to manage it, and the gtk/gnome ones look very ugly
<iconmefisto> that's my guess anyway
<jason__> I assume xubuntu is pulse, though, with it being GTK oriented?
<iconmefisto> not sure, but that would be my guess
<webbb82> is it possible to lock just a single widget to the desktop such as a  clock so when the mouse goes over it the tab doesnt open
<iconmefisto> I've read about the possibility of using OSS4 audio in upcoming *buntu's so maybe there's an argument raging about this somewhere
<jmichaelx> webbb82: just click on the weird-looking do-dad in the upper right-hand corner, and then click 'lock widgets'
<webbb82> i  dont want to lock everything i want to find out a way to lock a single plasmoid
<jmichaelx> ahh
<jason__> Icari|mac: whats the update?
<Icari|mac> which one?
<webbb82> i dont see how that would be very   hard
<jason__> Icari|mac: on your install/update
<Icari|mac> 8 min
<jason__> Icari|mac: btw someone responded to that thread. said to use the purge command.
<Icari|mac> tried it, did not work
<Icari|mac> "exec format error"
<jason__> you tried the exact command he said to use?
<Icari|mac> i have not checked that thread, but i tried a purge
<jason__> apt-get purge bcmwl-kernal-source
<jason__> is what he sad to use
<iconmefisto> maybe try commandline instead of Hardware Drivers to get the wireless driver
<Icari|mac> the command i had tried was apt-get purge remove bcmwl-kernal-source i think
<jason__> iconmefisto: cari mac installed the broadcom driver on her system and it bricked it. no login screen. just black screen.
<jason__> we were trying to figure out how to get the driver out and reboot, hoping it would work again without the broadcom.
<jason__> but couldnt figure it out from recovery console
<Icari|mac> 5 min
<jason__> I ran into a similar problem, where my broadcom driver wouldnt install righ tunless I had the .16 kernel. the default .14 didnt work for me.
<webbb82> the clock widget
<iconmefisto> well the command is jockey-text, if you want to try it. jockey-text --help shows options
<lordganesh> whenever i login my i see my widgets are disapeared in some desktops. desktop numbers are also changed sometime. what is it
<Icari|mac> that is good to know thank you iconmefisto
<Icari|mac> that will save me from walking across the room to install my graphics card drivers atm :P then reboot
<jason__> iconmefisto: so wait, if I run jockey-text it will essentially be the CLI version of the hardware manager??
<Icari|mac> hardware manager = jockey
<iconmefisto> jason__: that's right. the gui version is jockey-kde
<Icari|mac> installing packages
<jason__> iconmefisto: I just tested this on my laptop... I ran -l to list the drivers and it came back with kmod:wl - broadcom sta blah blah. If I want to disable it, do I run -d kmod:wl?
<iconmefisto> jason__: I think so. I've never disabled a driver though, just installed/enabled
<iconmefisto> I think I remember jussi01 saying in here that there is a bug in the gui jockey. maybe he's awake and can confirm
<lordganesh> whenever i login my i see my widgets are disapeared in some desktops. desktop numbers are also changed sometime. what is it
<uno> someone know how to programing in D?
<uno> someone know how to programing in D?
<iconmefisto> lordganesh: I had that problem in 9.04 but in 9.10 it's fine
<lordganesh> iconmefisto: i have it in 9.10 also
<uno> help me please, how can i compile wxd for GDC in ubuntu 9.10?
<uno> help me please,someone knows  how can i compile wxd for GDC in ubuntu 9.10?
<jason__> iconmefisto: I just tested -d kmod:wl and sure enough it disabled the driver.
<lordganesh> iconmefisto: just try to do this thing .first set multiple desktop to 6 .and then again to 4.u will experience same problem.
<uno> help me please,someone knows  how can i compile wxd for GDC in ubuntu 9.10?
<Icari|mac> jason__: rebooting
<uno> help me please,someone knows  how can i compile wxd for GDC in ubuntu 9.10?
<uno> help me please,someone knows  how can i compile wxd for GDC in ubuntu 9.10?
<iconmefisto> lordganesh: changed to 6, then back to 4, and all the desktops except desktop1 went back to desktop mode instead of folder view mode
<iconmefisto> lordganesh: but when I switch back to folder view mode, icons and widgets appear as they were before
<iconmefisto> lordganesh: are you using folder view?
<jason__> enabling the driver in jockey-text just crashed my laptop
<jason__> come on, kubuntu...
<jason__> kernel panic
<jason__> you gotta be kidding me
<Icari|mac> jason__: i think the reboot to blank screen before was a xorg issue not broadcom drivers, i got it again but reconfigured xorg and it is working fine, now to install the bcom drivers
<lordganesh> iconmefisto: yes
<Icari|mac> well the drivers for the card are next to be installed
<jason__> Icari|mac: good luck - I just got a kernel panic on my laptop by disabling/re-enabling the broadcom driver in jockey-text.
<jason__> Its amazing how robust linux can be, but yet its amazing how fragile it can be too.
<Icari|mac> ouch
<Icari|mac> i dont think i have seen a kernel panic yet
<jason__> oh, great. it just shut off when booting into recovery mode.
<Icari|mac> [ever]
<Icari|mac> wow
<jason__> I just might have to fire up suse or something on this thing
<Icari|mac> ouch
<jason__> yeah it locked up again
<jason__> someone, quick, stab me in the face
<Icari|mac> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Icari|mac> trying to install the wl drivers
<Icari|mac> got a bad feeling about this
<jason__> kernel .14 is booting for me
<Icari|mac> strange
<jason__> removing all wifi drivers
<jason__> I like how I remove the driver, then go back to hardware manager, and it says its still installed and active.
<Icari|mac> does jockey-kde have any config files that can be removed?
<jason__> wait I think its working again
<Icari|mac> jockey is not installing the drivers for me :(
<webbb82> anyone know if its posssible to loCK  just one widget like the digital clock
<Icari|mac> and is crashing now
<Icari|mac> on exit
<jason__> *sigh*
<jason__> linux is so close to being perfect, yet so far away
<Kage> jason__: then stop whining and help make it perfect
<Kage> jason__: Linux didn't write it self
<jason__> because Im a programmer
<webbb82> is compiz for kde better than kwinn as far as quality and options
<jason__> jockey fails to re-activate my STA driver now...
<Icari|mac> 2010-01-03 17:09:32,440 WARNING: modinfo for module wl failed:
<Icari|mac> 2010-01-03 17:09:32,440 WARNING: /sys/module/wl/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind wl driver
<Icari|mac> 2010-01-03 17:09:32,470 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: enabled, b43legacy: enabled
<iconmefisto> webbb82: there are more effects in compiz, but using kwin means the effects are integrated and performance is better
<webbb82> ok
<Icari|mac> jason__: any ideas on those errors above?
<jason__> I have the EXACT same problem now.
<Icari|mac> oh :(
<jason__> its things like this that make me nervous about deploying a linux lab at work
<Icari|mac> :(
<Icari|mac> we do have a dual boot lab at school, we have a red hat class
<iconmefisto> try sudo apt-get install bcmwl*    to install the wl (STA) drivers
<Icari|mac> i will let jason__ try it first :P
<jason__> trying it now
<Icari|mac> ok
<jason__> and red hat Iw ould place bets on being more stable than kubuntu
<jason__> they have fedora as their guinea pig, and red hat as old man river
<Icari|mac> but for students just learning linux....
<jason__> whats wrong with red hat?
<Icari|mac> well i dont like rpm based distros
<jason__> nor do I
<Icari|mac> and that class was not that useful most students were just lost
<jason__> yet it seems RPM distros are the ones that take KDE to the next level
<jason__> fedora's KDE and suse's KDE was very nice, tons of additional admin tools
<jason__> but RPM. :(
<jason__> I ran that command. says already installed.
<Icari|mac> trying to teach a class of windoze users how to use linux and not get far out of command line is missing a lot of stuff
<jason__> removing now
<jason__> yeah, either way when you get into linux to teach it, *buntu, suse, or red hat is the best one to use, mostly because of the support the 3 distros have from red hat, canonical, and novell
<jason__> those 3 are more commercial based.
<jason__> k, removed driver via terminal based on the command iconmefisto said except remove instead of install.
<jason__> hardware manager picked it up. downloaded and installed. rebooting now.
<Icari|mac> ok
<iconmefisto> I've got a feeling jason__ will be able to boot in other kernels now
<jason__> before I removed it, hardware manager was acting weird. it wouldnt activate it when I selected activate. it was like it was a dead button.
<jason__> iconmefisto - I was able to boot back in the .16 kernel.
<jason__> what did I do...
<jason__> I did something to allow me to boot into it.
<jason__> Im so click happy when troubleshooting Iforget what I did...
<Icari|mac> yea same issue with the hardware manager here
<iconmefisto> jason__: that's exactly the problem I was having with hardware drivers gui, which led me to using the CLI version
<jason__> loggig in
<jason__> hardware manager syas the STA driver is currently installed and active
<jason__> connecting to wifi network....
<jason__> validating...
<jason__> blam
<jason__> someone get iconmefisto a big fat cigar
<jason__> NOW - to duplicate the headache I just went through.
<iconmefisto> Icari|mac: you've installed new kernels, right?
<Icari|mac> es
<Icari|mac> *yes
<jason__> disabling wifi driver via jockey-text -d
<iconmefisto> have you booted into them?
<Icari|mac> ok just a sec
<jason__> enabling via jockey-text, waiting for kernel panic
<jason__> wow - no kernel panic
<iconmefisto> I like your attitude jason__
<jason__> its re-enabled successfully
<jason__> iconmefisto: lol, sarcasm?
<iconmefisto> no, genuine admiration. most people try to aviod problems rather than repeat and understand them
<Icari|mac> hold on
<jason__> disabling again. Im getting this hizzy to give me the finger.
<soee> hi
<jason__> laptop froze. this may have done it.
<jason__> yep - laptop locked up hardcore.
<jason__> rebooting to .16
<jason__> no kernel panic though... boots into kubuntu just fine.
<Icari|mac> i dont have apt running i dont have kpackagekit running yet apt cant place lock
<Icari|mac> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Icari|mac> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<iconmefisto> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jason__> iconmefisto: what do you know about jockey-text vs the gui? Does one control the other, or do they work hand in hand? Im curious if theyre like the network interface file versus network manager, where the interface file is kind of top dog.
<iconmefisto> try that Icari|mac ^^
<Icari|mac> that worked
<Icari|mac> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed pre-removal script: Exec format error
<Icari|mac> dpkg: error processing bcmwl-kernel-source (--remove):
<Icari|mac>  subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<Icari|mac> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed post-installation script: Exec format error
<FloodBotK3> Icari|mac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iconmefisto> jason__: I'm not sure, maybe the GUI is a frontend for jockey-text, or maybe just alternate interfaces for the same processes
<jason__> iconmefisto: yeah it appear like if you disable it in CLI, you must reenable it in CLI. Once I disable in jockey-text and try to enable in the GUI, its like the activate button is dead.
<iconmefisto> jason__: when running hardware drivers, there is a process "jockey-backend" running
<jason__> iconmefisto: I cant duplicate the problem I had though.
<Icari|mac> jason__: any ideas about the above?
<jason__> I just did the same steps I did before about 5 times. Each time it just reactivates and connects to my wifi.
<jason__> what was the command you were running when you got those errors
<Icari|mac> sudo apt-get remove bcmwl*
<jason__> fresh boot?
<Icari|mac> i have installed some packages but not rebooted in the last 10+ minutes or so
<jason__> I only ask that becaues I was working on a fresh boot when I ran the remove command
<Icari|mac> strange
<jason__> thats the only thing I can think of thats diff from yours and mine
<Icari|mac> jason__: oh i think i _might_ know why there was a problem with xorg config not updating... i think the graphics card i have is a tad too new for the distro, the hardware info applet thingy does not even tell me the type of card it is
<jason__> yeah, that might be enough to do it
<Icari|mac> i will try a reboot after this package finishing instaling
<iconmefisto> Icari|mac: look at this, particularly the last post: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/374136
<Icari|mac> i will try that if a reboot does not fix it
<jason__> iconmefisto: any idea why in hardware manager I cant remove the driver anymore? I was clicking around testing again and I realized I cant remove it
<iconmefisto> jason__: I don't know
<jason__> well at least the gizmo is working. :P
<Icari|mac> check the jockey logs
<jason__> mine?
<Icari|mac> yes
<jason__> it doesnt say anything that jumps out at me, just the fact that kmod is eanbled and theb43 is all blacklisted.
<Icari|mac> it is not installing even after a reboot
<Icari|mac> jason__: http://pastebin.ca/1736746
<jason__> yay kernel panic
<jason__> reading it now
<jason__> kmod is disabled, I thinmk thats the STA
<Icari|mac> no idea what that means
<jason__> it syas kmod is disabled in the last line
<jason__> I think kmod is the ID to the Broadcom STA driver.
<jason__> the rest are B43
<Icari|mac> so that means?
<jason__> go to terminal
<jason__> jockey-text -l
<jason__> what comes back
<Icari|mac> kmod:wl - Broadcom STA wireless driver (Proprietary, Disabled, Not in use)
<Icari|mac> the other 2 are nvidia related
<jason__> go to hardware manager - can you enable the STA driver?
<Icari|mac> no
<iconmefisto> line 21: Use the dkms remove function before trying to build again. anyone used dkms remove before?
<jason__> want to try the command I tried?
<Icari|mac> i got that when trying with command line version
<Icari|mac> cant do worse then how it is atm
<jason__> haha, k
<jason__> jockey-text -e kmod:wl
<jason__> -e enables it, kmod:wl is the ID for the STA driver.
<Icari|mac> Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<Icari|mac>  
<Icari|mac> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<iconmefisto> it seems that the install didn't complete and not all files are in place
<jason__> sudo apt-get install bcmwl*             did you run that?
<Icari|mac> let me do that now
<iconmefisto> or try sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl*
<Icari|mac> wireless tab is now active in knetworkmanager ;)
<jason__> so youre online now?
<jason__> wirelessly?
<Icari|mac> not yet it is still activating
<Icari|mac> and pops up the "secrets for new wireless connection" window even when pasword was correct
<jason__> I got that a lot too with network manager... one of the reasons I went with WICD.
<Icari|mac> well the wired network is working on reconnect which is progress from before
<Planetary> hi everybody
<Izinucs> howdy
<redIago> hey
<Planetary> i have 9.10 and I cant get compiz to load at start up. I searched forums with no success
<Izinucs> What's the status with kubuntu and the ubuntu one service.. is kubuntu setup to autosync with ubuntu one like ubuntu is?
<Izinucs> Planetary: what kind of video card do you have?
<danielq> hello,I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.32.2 and i wanted to install linux-header but i couldn't find the linux-header-2.6.32.2
<Icari|mac> jason__: any other ideas?
<Planetary> nvidia 7600 gt superclock with 185 driver
<jason__> Icari|mac: have you ever had this system working with knetwork manager?
<Izinucs> Planetary: the driver supplied by (k)ubuntu or the one direct from nvidia?
<jason__> Icari|mac: reason I ask is I often had the secrets thing come up before on my work laptop, so I switched to wicd and havent had that issue yet.
<Icari|mac> not really, i was suggested to use wicd not long after the issues started
<jason__> yeah, wicd is nice, but I hate to suggest using it when were so close to having network manager playing nice.
<Planetary> whatever that the hardware driver installs, is that jocky? Kubuntu I guess
<Icari|mac> yes
<Izinucs> Planetary: and did you reboot afterwards?
<jason__> Icari|mac: how close are you to the router - good signal?
<redIago> btw whats the best flash plugin for 64bit kubuntu
<Icari|mac> should be 5 bars i am 1 wall and a desk door from it
<Planetary> Izinucs, I am pretty sure I did
<Izinucs> redIago: the one from adobe
<redIago> is it finished?
<Izinucs> Planetary: and why do you think compiz isn't loaded?
<iconmefisto> danielq: where did you get that kernel? I can't find it in repos
<redIago> the website seems to want to give me the 32 bit one
<iconmefisto> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<redIago> thank you robobuntu
<Planetary> Izinucs, it starts up with kwin. I have to load compiz via fusion icon or compiz --replace
<danielq> iconmefisto: i got it from www.kernel.org
<Izinucs> Planetary: go to "K" > Computer > Settings > Desktop and you'll see a check box to "Enable Desktop Effects".. that is essentially compiz
<jason__> Icari|mac: hmm, Im not too sure... let me think a second...
<jason__> Icari|mac: what if you delete the wireless network, re-scan, and add it again?
<Icari|mac> ok
<Icari|mac> i did that to start
<jason__> man :(
<jason__> but wired works okay?
<Icari|mac> yes
<jason__> *shrug* if you dare... wicd is an option...
<Icari|mac> one headache fixed
<Planetary> Izinucs, that looks like kwin effects
<jason__> Icari|mac: ps Adept is -really- nice
<Icari|mac> yep ;)
<jason__> why is it not default??
<Icari|mac> i read something about the fact that adept was going to be removed from 9.10
<Icari|mac> not sure where it was
<jason__> wonder why
<Izinucs> Planetary: from my experience with that on you can still get the rotating cube etc... and to me that means compiz is working..
<jason__> the only problem I have with kpackagekit is it shows EVERYTHING. If I want to install pidgin I get 50 instance sof it. I need to read each desription to figure out what I truly need.
<Icari|mac> i also foud in kpackagekit when i searched for "wine1.2" it showed me a ton of packages but i did not see "wine1.2"
<iconmefisto> Icari|mac: adept is still available and working. I installed it before to test it
<Icari|mac> *found
<Icari|mac> cool
<Icari|mac> when this download finishing i will install adept and wicd and hope that it does not mess up my connection
<jason__> I hope so too
<jason__> Im just at a loss for what else it could be
<Planetary> Izinucs, huh I dont feel that it is compiz or atleast doesnt look like it. there is no emerald or other settings. maybe Ill turn on compiz and see what happens
<jason__> I just know I saw that 3 or 4 times in the 2 weeks I used NM and I ended up dropping in WICD and ever since it was fine for me.
<Icari|mac> the network did work fine with knetworkmanager on my laptop but different network card
<jason__> yeah
<jason__> I found a web site with a TON of people complaining to developers about why WICD wasnt default
<Icari|mac> makes me miss my intel wifi card
<Izinucs> Planetary: emerald is an add on.. and typically requires the command to start it like you mentioned before..
<jason__> nobody gave an official answer, but some people said they expect WICD to be picked up sometime
<Icari|mac> darn again i wish i had faster internet :P connection, but hey i do have one some people cant even afford internet
<jason__> very true
<sourcemaker> are there advanced kmymoney users?
<Izinucs> sourcemaker: you question implies there is another part to it.. the real question.. ask the real one and maybe someone will know.
<Icari|mac> installing wicd and adept atm
<jason__> k
<Planetary> ya no go on compiz loading at start up. kwin effects does
<Icari|mac> jason__: .... it is working now :O
<jason__> with WICD?
<Icari|mac> http://www.glassgiant.com/chocolate_bar/chocolate_bar.php?t=1262559935&l1=THANK+YOU+JASON__&
<Icari|mac> yep
<jason__> so youre wireless?
<jason__> with no issues?
<Icari|mac> seems so
<jason__> nice, nice
<jason__> does wired work too with wicd?
<Icari|mac> i dont care if it does or not :P
<jason__> lol, worth while to check tho :P
<jason__> ironically I just got myl aptop working.
<iconmefisto> so what changed? was it just installing wicd?
<Icari|mac> wifi should work for me about 98% of the time
<Icari|mac> yep
<jason__> iconmefisto: ever use wicd?
<iconmefisto> no, never. until about 3 weeks ago I'd never used wireless at all
<jason__> yeah I dont know what my issue was. disabling the driver and re-enabling it in jockey-text did osmething, that was the first kernel panic. Went to .14 kernel, removed driver, rebooted, .16 was fine then. Reinstalled under .16, no issues. Ever since I just been playing with hardware manager vs jockey-text.
<jason__> iconmefisto: its a solid linux wifi manager. I hear a lot of users complain that it should be default instead of network manager.
<jason__> iconmefisto: its geared towards debian users, but the source is out there for rpm users too.
<dirghrabadia> wat is wicd?
<jason__> WICD is a linux wireless manager.
<dirghrabadia> sorry i am new to this!
<jason__> A replacement for "Network Manager" which has its flaws with wifi networking.
<dirghrabadia> trying to learn
<dirghrabadia> ohk
<Icari> thank you again jason__ seems like the wireless is working fine
<sourcemaker> how can I define the last due date for scheduled transactions in kmymoney?
<jason__> Icari: no problem at all. Im just relieved we could get it working.
<Icari> me too
<jason__> Icari: I guess more or less, moral of the story is, get updates, then drivers, and WICD is a nice wifi alternative to NM. :P
<Icari> :P
<Icari> jason__: any idea why knetworkmanager is still showing in taskbar?
<jason__> Icari: did you reboot?
<Icari> and wicd is not
<Icari> no
<jason__> reboot
<jason__> it acted funny for me till I rebooted too
<Icari> i dont like to reboot :P
<jason__> nor do I. its not the linux way of doing things. :P
<jason__> but to complete its install, it also removed network manager
<jason__> and since NM starts on system boot, its already running and wont shut off till it reboots.
<jason__> know what I mean?
<Icari> yea
<Icari> now to go put away this 20ft cat 5 cable
<jason__> rebooting finalizes NM's removal/WICD's take-over as wifi top dog on the system.
<redIago> hey guys by default konquer is bringing up the mobile facebook version. should i be worried?
<redIago> anyone?
<redIago> did quassel screw up?
<redIago> okey dokey then try again later lol
<Icari|away> jason__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1318167 i knew it had to work.... just how was the question
<jason__> Icari: good stuff :)
<jason__> glad its working
<Icari> me too, still need that reboot, but i dont want to break what is working ;)
<jason__> its easy for me to get ahead of myself and get frustrated iwth linux problems, becaus eI often think about windows and how I dont have issues like this
<jason__> however in windows, I have much more complicated issues
<jason__> for example, editing the registry to remove 5 pages of registry keys to remove a stubborn application
<Icari> sudo rm -rf Windows
<jason__> talk about rather-shoot-myself-in-the-face
<jason__> still not sure on why I got that kernel panic. I couldnt replicate it again.
<Icari> strange
<jason__> but fortunately the .14 kernel was there for me to boot into and remove what I did in .16 to get .16 working again.
<jason__> reinstall, try again, and blam - worked. :)
<Icari> sorry my net went down i did not get a reply to that question
<jason__> to what question
<Icari> oh it did not even go though :P
<Icari> is it safe to kill knetworkmanager now?
<jason__> I wouldnt kill it - I would just reboot
<jason__> thats what I did when I intalled wicd
<jason__> thats just me though :P
<Icari> that does not answer my question :P
<jason__> not sure how else I can answer it. You just installed WICD, whcih removes NM. But I didnt get it acting right till I rebooted.
<Icari> it is working well right now so far
<Icari> other then not being in sys tray
<jason__> yeah - thats what changed for me
<jason__> cause I was trying to open up the sys tray icon so I could see the access points in the area
<jason__> but that didnt pop up till I rebooted
<Icari> alt+f2 wicd and it came up
<jason__> good deal
<Icari> that is how i got on the network
<jason__> hey, question
<jason__> when I go to hardware drivers (the manager GUI) is it normal for me to hit "remove" and it not do anything?
<jason__> Im trying to figure out if its normal or not
<Icari> if there is an error in the jockey log yes :(
<jason__> Im just trying to figure out why mine isnt doing anything
<jason__> not that I want it to - I need the driver - but even still Im kinda wtf over it
<Icari> did you check the log?
<jason__> looking through it now
<Icari> ok
<iconmefisto> jason__: hardware drivers used to work for me in 9.04, I could enable/disable video drivers
<jason__> iconmefisto: yeah, me too. Im just wondering why I cant remove this wifi driver.
<jason__> I mean, I need it - but Im curious why it doesnt work, yaknow
<jason__> just removed the driver via apt-get remov bcmwl*. Went into hardware manager. It was grayed out, but when I tried to activate, nothing happened. Rebooting....
<Icari> rebooting never helped me
#kubuntu 2015-12-28
<marus> i can't mount usb drive, http://paste.debian.net/356672/
<AussieFel> hello everybody
<AussieFel> im wondering what kernel version comes with the latest Kubuntu?
<AussieFel> anyone?
<Dragnslcr> I have 4.2.0-22
<AussieFel> in what distro Dragnslcr?
<AussieFel> is it default or did you have to recompile?
<Dragnslcr> That's the current package in 15.10
<AussieFel> sweet.. is that an lts os?
<AussieFel> i dont think it si
<AussieFel> ok cool.. i will take your word for it
<Dragnslcr> Nope, it isn't. I think 16.04 will be LTS though
<AussieFel> thanks Dragnslcr, do you know when that's due out?
<AussieFel> i understand that 15.4 came out on the 22nd of Oct
<AussieFel> is it possible to upgrade without haveing to physically reinstall?
<AussieFel> thanks for your great assistance
<AussieFel> im downloading it now
<AussieFel> Im trying to get my tv capture card to work.. The Linux TV site says it's compatible with the kernel 3.5 and "firmware." Can anyone offer some insite as to what "Firmware" can mean please?
<AussieFel> i plan on installing "TVTime" software.. is that what they mean?
<Graf_Westerholt> It is Linus Benedict Torvalds‘ 46. birthday today.
<___Adam___> Does anyone have any experience with kubuntu and Nvidia Optimus? Or any reliable, working tutorial? It always mess my system, and I should have to use bumblebee...
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> ___Adam___: ^^^
<Graf_Westerholt> Can somebody tell me how to get back the world map to see photos on in digiKam?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader
<lordievader> Hey Graf_Westerholt
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader, how are you?
<lordievader> Doing okay here, how are you?
<Graf_Westerholt> I am ok.
<Graf_Westerholt> I am writing an e-mail to a woman in Brasil.
<lordievader> This seems more like a topic for #kubuntu-offtopic...
<Graf_Westerholt> right :D
<Graf_Westerholt> My Kubuntu is not so ok.
<lordievader> Why not?
<Graf_Westerholt> Because I upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10. :D
<Graf_Westerholt> I am missing the world map in digiKam.
<Graf_Westerholt> And the keyboard layout manager is not working right when the keyboard gets reconnected.
<lordievader> Hmm, not things I use, I'm afraid.
<Graf_Westerholt> I am using two keyboard layouts and I switch with the menu key on the keyboard. I use Neo2 because it is better to type in German. Ne normal QWERT-layout is bad.
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader, digiKam is nice for photos. ;)
<lordievader> I use Lightroom for photos.
<Graf_Westerholt> :(
<Graf_Westerholt> digiKam had a world map to show the positions of photos and to place them. I liked it.
<valorie> Graf_Westerholt: there is some problem with libgeomap
<valorie> can't recall what the deal is though
<valorie> !info libgeomap
<ubottu> Package libgeomap does not exist in wily
<Graf_Westerholt> :(
<Graf_Westerholt> Too bad. :(
<valorie> you might ask the digikam team what's up
<valorie> I know that there is a debate about kdelibs vs kf5 version of digikam
<valorie> seems it's not quite ready for kf5 times
<Graf_Westerholt> valorie, I already asked in #digikam and I was told that it 4.12 there should be a map in digiKam.
<valorie> !info digikam
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.12.0-0ubuntu5 (wily), package size 4353 kB, installed size 16657 kB
<valorie> so we have 4.12, but perhaps no libgeomap in there
<valorie> I can't recall the issue
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<valorie> please file a bug
<Graf_Westerholt> I have to hope in Kubuntu 16.04 it will work.
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<valorie> easiest to do `ubuntu-bug digikam` in the cli
<Graf_Westerholt> ok :)
<Graf_Westerholt> valorie, do you also know about problems with more then one keyboard layout when the keyboard got reconnected?
<Graf_Westerholt> valorie, the problem with ubuntu-bug is that it opens lynx.
<valorie> from a konsole?
<Graf_Westerholt> yes
<valorie> oh, for the launchpad part
<Graf_Westerholt> right
<Graf_Westerholt> It is not easy to do it with lynx.
<valorie> you can probably copy the URL and put it into another browser
<Graf_Westerholt> Then I have just a “continue” button and when I click it, it says “Invalid OpenID transaction”.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> do you have a launchpad login?
<Graf_Westerholt> :D
<Graf_Westerholt> I guess not.
<valorie> well, you can try to login first
<valorie> it's still easier than trying to file there directly IMO
<valorie> plus apport automatically gathers useful info as it files most of the bug
<Graf_Westerholt> For bugs I used http://bugs.kde.org
<FrankChen> Ralink WiFi how to fix plz
<valorie> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<valorie> Graf_Westerholt: right, but this is a packaging issue
<valorie> therefore it should be on launchpad
<Graf_Westerholt> ah ok
<Graf_Westerholt> And I am the first who noticed it?
<valorie> that I don't know
<Graf_Westerholt> :D
<nana> Bonjour
<Graf_Westerholt> Bonjour, nana.
<nana> j'ai un petit souci avec monn kubuntu
<nana> quelqu'un aurait il un peu de temps a me consacrer?
<Graf_Westerholt> !fr |nana
<ubottu> nana: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nana> ok thanks
<nana> Bonne journée
<nana> Bye
<Graf_Westerholt> Au revoir, nana.
<Guest10010011> Hallo
<Guest10010011> Can somebody help me? I'm a Windows User and I want to change to Linux and I'm favorising Kubuntu to change
<lordievader> !ask | Guest10010011
<ubottu> Guest10010011: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest10010011> I'm still downloading the 64 bit Version 15.10
<Guest10010011> -> USB-Stick and is there a wizzard to install from Windows?
<Guest10010011> Or better on an external HDD
<lordievader> It is easiest to make a live usb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Guest10010011> ok
<Guest10010011> thx
<AussieFel> you will need to boot from the linux disk
<AussieFel> then install
<AussieFel> i recommend you look at youtube for tutorials
<Guest10010011> ok, is there a problem with the partition? In the past that was my biggest problem, so I stopt on that point
<AussieFel> you should use "disk management" to shrink a drive
<AussieFel> again youtube is your friend here
<lordievader> Do you want to have a dual boot?
<Guest10010011> yes dual boot or external HDD if that is to hard
<lordievader> If so you need to shrink your Windows partition and create linux partitions next to it. However you can let the installer do it for you too.
<Guest10010011> I use an SSD with Windows and the apps are on an extra intern HDD
<AussieFel> i have a question.. are all packages in kernel 3.4 included included in all following kernel versions?
<lordievader> AussieFel: What do you mean?
<AussieFel> if a driver exists in say kubuntu 3.4, will all included drivers exist in the following releases of kernel?
<AussieFel> do they ever roll back features from version to version?
<lordievader> Most drivers carry over, only rarely do the kernel devs remove drivers.
<Guest10010011> I checked the Checksum for Kubuntu 15.10: 2e9967a25d87f7c685c63101eddb17d6
<Guest10010011> MD5 hash
<Guest10010011> and SHA-1 hash: aec139f03f3b2a7227f29a703830340846a974ec
<Guest10010011> is that ok? Where can I compare with the right numbers?
<lordievader> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/15.10/release/MD5SUMS and http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/15.10/release/SHA1SUMS
<Guest10010011> vieln Dank, passt
<Guest10010011> thx
<Guest10010011> is it sensefull to use this app for creating the Live CD for kubuntu? https://unetbootin.github.io/
<Guest10010011> Live USB Stick, sorry
<t3chguy> Guest10010011: I recommend http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Guest10010011> thx
<Guest10010011> can't start the virtual box, because: i686 CPU
<Graf_Westerholt> KWallet shows old data. Does it use old config files?
<lordievader> Graf_Westerholt: Unetbootin works fine for me.
<lordievader> Err that was for Guest10010011
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader, I was wondering. :)
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader, I prefer “startup disk creater” now (package usb-creater-kde).
<Graf_Westerholt> *creator
<lordievader> This was about a Windows machine ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> I prefer it on a MS Windows machine, too. Erase MS Windows and install Kubuntu. :)
<Guest10010011> maybe I'm so noob or it was an communication lag. I want to install Kubuntu on the PC, not only live-Mode. It doesn't work :(
<lordievader> Guest10010011: The live-usb/cd contains an installer ;)
<clivejo> Guest10010011: what part doesnt work?
<Guest10010011> can't start the virtual box, because error: i have an i686 CPU
<Guest10010011> and need x64/84
<Guest10010011> *86
<Guest10010011> i have a core i5 - 64 bit
<lordievader> Err, why virtual box? I though you wanted to do a dualboot?
<Guest10010011> and created the USB Stick with http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Guest10010011> ok I try with https://unetbootin.github.io/ again?
<lordievader> Guest10010011: I'm not sure what you were trying to do with virtualbox... But yes, do use Unetbootin.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader
<Guest10010011> which seetings must i take? 14.04_live / HD_media / NetInstall?
<Guest10010011> hey BluesKai
<BluesKaj> hey Guest10010011
<Guest10010011> *15.04 (15.10 is not available)
<lordievader> Guest10010011: You had already downloaded 15.10 right? You can simply point unetbootin to that is.
<lordievader> iso*
<Guest10010011> yes but in the upper right corner i have to take a setting
<lordievader> Guest10010011: Select the other option, diskimage, then you can specify an already downloaded iso.
<Guest10010011> ok
<Guest10010011> thx lordievader
<Guest10010011> runs
<Guest10010011> can i start the usb stick from Windows or must I reboot?
<lordievader> You need to reboot and boot from the usb stick.
<Guest10010011> and the partitioning? Is that possible without killing Windows data?
<Guest10010011> sorry for noob questions :(
<lordievader> Guest10010011: If the harddrive is large enough the installer offers the side by side option, it will resize the Windows partition for you then.
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader, are you sure about this?
<Graf_Westerholt> I just had the option to use the full hard disk or to do the partitioning on my own.
<Guest10010011> that would be perfect lordievader - I have 2 HDs - it's enough space
<Guest10010011> I will reboot and try
<Graf_Westerholt> Guest10010011, ok.
<Guest10010011> cu later :)
<Graf_Westerholt> äh
<Graf_Westerholt> You should always make a backup …
<Guest10010011> @lordivader: It all works. I now have Win 10 and Kubuntu running
<Guest10010011> thank you for your nice support!
<_tag> hi
<_tag> I have a big problem
<_tag> updated from 15.04, and now kubuntu freezes intermitently
<_tag> any idea?
<_tag> because now i can't work
<_tag> i have nv propietary drivers
<soee> try removing driver
<Illusioneer> I just tried Kubuntu 15.10, and maybe I'm missing something but when I set up a account for google, and it says it will grant access to mail, contacts, etc shouldn't that show up in Akonadi?
<ovidiu-florin> Illusioneer: how did you set up the account?
<jan-olof> hi i'am getting blank screen on login screen? i can still login when type my password and hit enter
<ovidiu-florin> jan-olof: Kubuntu version?
<jan-olof> wily
<Fritigern> I only had that issue with Plasma in Virtualbox. I never solved that issue
<ovidiu-florin> that's not a plasma issue
<ovidiu-florin> it's a sddm issue
<NoCode> Hi, I'm trying to get a secondary display working that is connected via onboard intel. I have nvidia proprietary drivers installed and in use with my primary display. What happens is, "Kubuntu" displays on my secondary monitor, goes blank, then the rest of the booting process goes to the primary monitor.
<jan-olof> ok started type and touching mousepad second time and the screen went on
<NoCode> How can I get my intel drivers working with my 2nd monitor for use as a secondary display?
<NoCode> They're both connected via HDMI. arandr shows only my primary monitor.
<ovidiu-florin> NoCode: so you have 2 video boards: 1 onboard and 1 on PCIe. Which one do you reffer to as primary?
<NoCode> My primary monitor is connected to PCIe because it's what I use as a main monitor.
<ovidiu-florin> NoCode: first go to SystemSettings -> display and see if you see your second monitor there
<NoCode> Display Configuration only shows one monitor.
<NoCode> Which is my primary monitor.
<ovidiu-florin> NoCode: then check if your MB allows for both video boards to be used simultaniously
<jan-olof> do you see your second monitor if you type: "xrandr" in terminal?
<rattking> I keep getting plasmashell crashing.. "*** Error in `plasmashell': malloc(): memory corruption (fast): 0x0000000003c40370 ***" :(
<ovidiu-florin> rattking: plasma version?
<rattking> plama-desktop is at 4:5.4.3-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1 .. so I must have used the kubuntu ppa
<ovidiu-florin> rattking: try reseting your plasma config
<rattking> ok. do you know what file(s) specifically?
<rattking> is ~/.kde enough? or do I need to search out stuff in ~/.share & ~/.config too?
<ovidiu-florin> rattking: I'm not sure where it's config file(s) are
<ovidiu-florin> grep for plasma
<clifford> hi clivejo
#kubuntu 2015-12-29
<Lando-SpacePimp> Wut
<Scunizi> I'm trying to locate the installed location of argyll from the repos.. Any ideas?
<varuna> how do u join other channels
<Unit193> /join #kubuntu-offtopic  for example.
<Scunizi> dpkg -L argyll
<endernyash> Hi
<endernyash> Somebody can help me?
<drleviathan> endernyash, you must first state your problem.
<endernyash> how can I install graphics card drivers?
<jan-olof> what graphic card you have?
<endernyash> GT 440
<jan-olof> system settings / additional drivers
<AussieFello> hello all. i have a question... if a driver is included in say kubuntu 3.4, will the said driver exist in the following releases of kernel?
<AussieFello> i have a question...
<AussieFello> i was wondering if it's possible to have 3 or 4 linux distro's on the one hard drive? will grub let me boot into more than 2 OS's?
<valorie> AussieFello: yes, you can put as many on there as you can fit
<AussieFello> valorie thanks mate
<valorie> have fun!
<valorie> AussieFello: if you are instead talking about different desktops, like: xubuntu-desktop, unity-desktop etc.
<valorie> you can have as many as you can stand
<valorie> lol
<AussieFello> nice one mate
<AussieFello> i appreciate your effort
<AussieFello> errr. valorie.. are you saying that i cant install 3 or more OS's on a single harddrive???
<valorie> sure
<AussieFello> originally you said i could.. now you're saying it's desktops?
<valorie> many people "dual boot" with a linux distro and windows for instance
<AussieFello> but i want more than dual....
<valorie> you're in kubuntu, therefore I brought up desktops
<valorie> because one can install many desktops on top of Ubuntu base
<valorie> KDE, GNOME, Xfce, and a few others
<AussieFello> you know what i was asking
<valorie> right, grub can deal with whatever you give it
<AussieFello> ok then
<AussieFello> cause you never heard people talk about tri-boot
<valorie> yes, people do that
<valorie> often it's easier to just install in a VM
<valorie> but some do triple or quadruple boots
<msaeed> hi all
<AussieFello> :)
<AussieFello> welcome here msaeed
<msaeed> thanks sir
<Graf_Westerholt> I am missing the kworldclock widget. Will it come back?
<AussieFello> only you can answer that Graf_Westerholt
<AussieFello> :)
<Graf_Westerholt> AussieFello, I do not understand.
 * AussieFello shrugs
<Graf_Westerholt> And the Comic Strip widget is not working. :(
<AussieFello> what version are you running Graf_Westerholt?
<Graf_Westerholt> KDE Plasma 5.4.2, Kubuntu 15.10
<AussieFello> you'd think it shouldnt be buggy considering its shipping with all systems :/ hrmm
<AussieFello> how old is your hardware?
<Graf_Westerholt> AussieFello, here is my hardware: http://www.sysprofile.de/id177503
<valorie> Graf_Westerholt: some of the widgets are returning
<Graf_Westerholt> valorie, do you know about the Comic Strip and kworldclock widget?
<valorie> but the work now is mostly on preparing for Wayland
<valorie> I don't know about those, no
<AussieFello> the only thing i can think of is the dual monitor setup?
<Graf_Westerholt> AussieFello, why should be dual monitor a problem with Comic Strip?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader
<lordievader> Hey Graf_Westerholt
<Graf_Westerholt> Is Comic Strip widget working for you?
<lordievader> Seems so.
<lordievader> Don't really use it.
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader, does it show a comic strip when you set a comic?
<lordievader> Yes.
<Graf_Westerholt> Maybe the config file is brocken. Does someone know where it is?
<Graf_Westerholt> I just found wordview on my Kubuntu. :D
<AussieFello> what did you find?
<AussieFello> i hope you fixed your problem
<Graf_Westerholt> A programm called wordview.
<Graf_Westerholt> I am trying to find the config file for the Comic Strip Widget.
<AussieFello> why not uninsall and reinstall Graf_Westerholt?
<valorie> most configs are now in ~/.config
<Graf_Westerholt> AussieFello, I do not understand.
<valorie> AussieFello: what would that do?
<AussieFello> reset the config settings
<valorie> very rare something like that is worthwhile
<valorie> config settings are just text files
<valorie> easily edited
<AussieFello> ok good
<AussieFello> :_)
<valorie> uninstalling doesn't purge configs however -- one must --purge if you want to do that
<Graf_Westerholt> valorie, I cannot finde something like comic in ~/.config
<ubone> in .kde
<valorie> since it's a plasma widget, I presume it will be in a plasma rc or so
<valorie> ubone: not since 15.10
<lordievader> Not since Plasma5 ;)
<valorie> now we have ~/.local and ~/.config
<ubone> ah ok im happy with kde4.13
<valorie> the .kde stuff for unported applications still work
<Graf_Westerholt> valorie, it seems to be that my kwallet is using an old config file.
<valorie> if you have unported applications that need kwallet, yes
<valorie> you'll have two
<valorie> the old, and the new
<Fritigern> Graf_Westerholt: The config for the Comic Strip widget can be found in ~/.local/share/plasma_engine_comic/
<valorie> ah, sorry for leading you astray, Graf_Westerholt
<Graf_Westerholt> valorie, no problem.
<Graf_Westerholt> valorie, most you are a good help. :)
<valorie> almost 2am, probably time to sleep!
<Fritigern> Good idea. I'm off to bed too
<AussieFello> how are you going to config that file?
<Graf_Westerholt> Fritigern, i renamed this directory but Comic Strip still loads the setted comics.
<Graf_Westerholt> So the config file must be somewhere else.
<General_Martok> can somebody help me how to install my mouse drivers? I still loaded and depressed the tar.bz2
<General_Martok> I'm new in kubuntu till yesterday
<Graf_Westerholt> General_Martok, normally,you do not need to install mouse drivers.
<General_Martok> my roccat savu has multiple options. They only fit with special drivers
<General_Martok> http://sourceforge.net/projects/roccat/files/ there I loaded the roccat-tools but don't know how to install the unpacked folder
<Graf_Westerholt> General_Martok, did you try to set actions for the mouse buttons with khotkeys?
<Graf_Westerholt> General_Martok, you press ALT+F2 and enter khotkeys and press enter.
<Graf_Westerholt> valorie, when I start KWalletManager, it shows me old passwords.
<General_Martok> @Graf: No I didn't try. There are mouch further options like light colour etc. in my mouse. So I need the driver pack installed
<lordievader> General_Martok: There seems to be an ppa available for it: https://launchpad.net/~berfenger/+archive/ubuntu/roccat
<lordievader> No need to compile stuff, add the ppa and install the package.
<Graf_Westerholt> When I set an e-mail signature from a file in KMail, it says “The signature file is not valid”. I used this file in Kubuntu 15.04 and it worked fine.
<Graf_Westerholt> And why is everything in Kontact named “korganizer” in the title bar?
<General_Martok> @lordievader: I'm new in linux and kubuntu. How can I install PPA? Thank you for your support yesterday (Guest 10010011)
<lordievader> General_Martok: Open a terminal (Konsole): sudo apt-add-ppa ppa:berfenger/roccat&&sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install roccat-tools
<General_Martok> sudo: apt-add-ppa: Befehl nicht gefunden
<General_Martok> It doesn't work
<Graf_Westerholt> General_Martok, just copy the command.
<Graf_Westerholt> General_Martok, you wrote it wrong.
<General_Martok> I copied: sudo apt-add-ppa ppa:berfenger/roccat&&sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install roccat-tools - and it doesn't work
<Graf_Westerholt> General_Martok, right, I tested it and the command is not found.
<Graf_Westerholt> General_Martok, try sudo add-apt-repository ppa:berfenger/roccat
<Graf_Westerholt> General_Martok https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#Kommandozeile
<lordievader> Ah that was it...
<lordievader> Long time ago...
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader :D
<Graf_Westerholt> I wonder why General_Martok quitted.
<Graf_Westerholt> wb General_Martok
<General_Martok> thx, my System crashed
<General_Martok> so i didn't saw your last messages
<General_Martok> can you repeat pls?
<lordievader> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:berfenger/roccat &&sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install roccat-tools
<Graf_Westerholt> General_Martok, try sudo add-apt-repository ppa:berfenger/roccat https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#Kommandozeile
<General_Martok> lordivaders command now worked
<Graf_Westerholt> General_Martok :)
<General_Martok> so I don't have to use yours Graf?
<Graf_Westerholt> General_Martok, my is the same.
<General_Martok> ok
<lordievader> I copied his ;)
<General_Martok> what does I have to do now?
<Graf_Westerholt> General_Martok, start the roccat-tool. :D
<Graf_Westerholt> General_Martok, I would try to enter rocca in the terminal and press the tab button.
<Graf_Westerholt> If it complete the command, it exists and you can press enter.
<General_Martok> doesn't work
<Graf_Westerholt> General_Martok, maybe you can find the new program in the k-menu.
<General_Martok> its not there
<Graf_Westerholt> General_Martok, sorry, I do not know the name of the program.
<lordievader> General_Martok: You ran the full command?
<General_Martok> i ran: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:berfenger/roccat &&sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install roccat-tools
<lordievader> Did it error somewhere?
<lordievader> General_Martok: From the sourceforge page:  GUI applications for configuring the devices. Usually they can be found in the settings menu of your desktop.
<lordievader> Perhaps it is under the systemsettings.
<General_Martok> can I insert the Terminal Output in teh chat? I think it did errors
<Graf_Westerholt> General_Martok, if it is more then three lines: http://paste.kde.org
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader :)
<General_Martok> https://paste.kde.org/pig158txo
<General_Martok> its german output
<Graf_Westerholt> General_Martok, no problem. ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> General_Martok, right, it did not install. :D
<Graf_Westerholt> apt is locked
<Graf_Westerholt> Maybe another instance of apt was running or crashed and the lock remained.
<General_Martok> what can i do?
<General_Martok> reboot?
<Graf_Westerholt> General_Martok, I think you can solve this without reboot, but I think for this it might be faster to reboot. Then try the command from lordievader again.
<Graf_Westerholt> And you have to run 'sudo adduser username roccat' with your username.
<General_Martok> i think the command now wirked: https://goo.gl/QaOYno
<Graf_Westerholt> General_Martok, yes, seems good.
<Graf_Westerholt> General_Martok, now run 'sudo adduser username roccat' with your username.
<General_Martok> worked
<General_Martok> :)
<Graf_Westerholt> :)
<General_Martok> User added
<Graf_Westerholt> :)
<Graf_Westerholt> Now try to run roccat-tools
<General_Martok> the app says no ISKU found.
<General_Martok> but its there :)
<General_Martok> the app is there
<Graf_Westerholt> I guess you have to reboot again to take the new added group for your user. :D
<General_Martok> thank you very much!!!
<lordievader> Logging out and in is enough.
<Graf_Westerholt> I wanted to be sure.
<lordievader> Logging out and in is enough.
<lordievader> Whoops, wrong window.
<General_Martok> I have to go in a few mins. I will test it later. You are a nice community. I will come back :)
<Graf_Westerholt> :D
 * Graf_Westerholt should go, too.
<General_Martok> have a nice day @all
<Graf_Westerholt> And do some real life stuff. 
<General_Martok> yes me too
<Graf_Westerholt> :D
<General_Martok> cu
<diego_> hop
<diego_> holla
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Howdy
<BluesKaj> Hi hazamonzo
<w8tah> How do I get a program to start automatically at boottime?
<hazamonzo> w8tah: This should help
<hazamonzo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<hazamonzo> You want to play around with init.d
<w8tah> hazamozo thank you
<hazamonzo> w8tah: You're welcome. It might also be worth googling if there is a GUI to make it easier for you
<hazamonzo> I know there are some for ubuntu
<w8tah> ok
<hazamonzo> w8tah: It looks like there is a GTK app called BUM (Boot Up manager) that you can install that gives you a GUI for managing bootup services
<hazamonzo> I've never used it but if you'd like to try you can install it with
<hazamonzo> sudo apt-get install bum
<w8tah> Wow! very cool.  I'll take a look at that
<w8tah> Thank you
<hazamonzo> No worries. Im just testing it myself :)
<hazamonzo> w8tah: http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bumdocs.html
<YujiSaeki> Anyone else have an issue with using their scroll-wheel while moving their mouse? In Firefox I can scroll while moving my mouse anywhere (using scroll-wheel). KDE, nope. Not sure where any setting is for this, if it exists.
<sam57> hi
<sam57> :D
<YujiSaeki> A bit quiet it seems, sam57.
<sam57> I'm new in kubuntu, may i ask a question ??
<YujiSaeki> I'd say go for it.
<sam57> wifi connection disconnect after a few minutes, i try some way to fix but didnot work :(
<YujiSaeki> Well that could be any number of things, really.
<sam57> I turn off ipv6 one way but didnot work for me this solution
<YujiSaeki> sam57: You can establish a connection but it disconnects after some time? Seems signal-related, or driver/OS-related.
<sam57> yes that work good
<sam57> after turn off and then turn on it work good for few minutes
<YujiSaeki> sam57: Is it overheating, the chipset?
<sam57> hmm...
<YujiSaeki> I ran into that problem with a few RTL/RL/BCM chipsets before.
<sam57> idk about that
<YujiSaeki> Are other clients okay? Can they establish and keep connections always?
<sam57> yes , befor i installed kubuntu, i had ubuntu 15.10 and thats work good
<sam57> this problem when did i installed kubuntu
<sam57> 15.10
<YujiSaeki> sam57: I'd think it would be a driver issue then, or OS. I've never had luck with Kubuntu working reliably with my Atheros cards, but that may just be a fluke with me. Perhaps you can research what chipset your card uses and see if there are known problems or issues with it, and perhaps check the driver being used by Kubuntu.
<sam57> thank you so much :)
<YujiSaeki> sam57: You're welcome. I hope your issue gets resolved. : )
<sam57> thnak bro
<sam57> thanks*
<YujiSaeki> ;)
<Guest77266> Hi
<Guest77266> \join
<Guest77266> I'm sorry but I'm unable to undestand how this works.
<Guest77266> sorry for the inconvineince caused
<Guest77266> Thank you
<dexter__> Hey guys, quick question. I'm using a AVerMedia - GL310 LGP Lite capture card under windows to capture gameplay footage from a console. Is it likely that WINE would play nice with a USB device or have I got no chance?
<Quantos> Hey guys, I'm sure this is an easy one - Ctrl+Alt+T doesn't seem to open term for me on KDE
<Quantos> I'm running v 15.10
<lordievader> That shortcut doesn't do anything by default, can be set up to open the terminal though.
<Quantos> Okay, what's the default one lordievader?
<Quantos> Or is there a how-to on setting that up?
<lordievader> Quantos: Systemsettings -> Shortcuts -> Custom -> Right click -> new shortcut, the rest is straightforward.
<Quantos> Oh okay man, thank you very much
<Quantos> Thanks lordievader, that was quick and painless
<lordievader> ;)
<genii> The other way is right-click on Application Menu button, Edit Applications...System...Konsole...Advanced tab ..."Current Shortcut Key"
<Finh> Guys, just booted the 15.10 into live session and it ask for password... is there one ?
<genii> should just be username kubuntu without a pass
<Finh> okies, ty for answering, I'll go try again
#kubuntu 2015-12-30
<Vyse007> I am having this weird kwin dialog hang every now and then with Kubuntu 15.10 (http://imgur.com/oRAbQET)
<Vyse007> I tried searching bugzilla, but couldn't find the exact issue.
<Vyse007> Anyone here?
<Vyse007> Anyone, please?
<overminddl1> Would anyone know why when I xkbcomp a new mapping to a keyboard-like device it often 'leaks' into another?  Say I have a 3 keyboards, I xkbcomp a new mapping to one, the second stays fine, the third a minute later (not immediately upon mapping change oddly) gets the mapping set to the first...
<dengjiong> hi
<calcmandan> on kubuntu 15.10, freshly installed a few days ago. was on 14.10 prior and had added my owncloud contacts via a dav groupware setup in accounts. this feature doesn't seem to exist by default now so i'd like to ask for recommendations for a good dav service to install. i see 'sync' in muon discoverer.
<calcmandan> so once i had setup my owncloud server, i was easily able to setup my contacts in kontact without much hassle. at th emoment, the only option is to connect to google.
<calcmandan> nevermindfigured itout
<lordievader> Good morning.
<salman_> I can't download kubundu 15.04, it is showing version 14.04 instead. Why is it?
<lordievader> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd  release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ - 15.04 reaches end of life in Januray of 2016
<lordievader> salman_: You probably want to get 15.10 ;)
<salman_> I want latest LTS version
<lordievader> That is 14.04 indeed.
<salman_> so 15.04 not released?
<lordievader> It is, but it ain't an LTS and almost out of support.
<salman_> Why that happened?  I thought every version ending with ".04" is LTS. Is there any problem with it?
<lordievader> No, only even version ending in .04, so 14.04. The next LTS will be 16.04.
<Unit193> Nope, 12.04 was, 13.04 wasn't, 14.04 was, 15.04 wasn't, 16.04 will be.
<salman_> ok, great. I don'nt know that. Thanks for that information. God bless Lordievader....
<salman_> I am going for 15.10 :)
<lordievader> ;)
<salman_> Thanks for your support. Bye...
<lordievader> Good luck on your Kubuntu journey ;)
<KodeDoll> Hello, I have a question.  I recently upgraded an install of Kubuntu to 15.10, However now many icons and shortcuts to main programs on the application launcher don't work.  Is there a quick way to fix this?
<Finh> Could anyone tell me why, when I boot into a live-session it shows me as "Live Session User" and won't let me enter as "Kubuntu". Needless to say I have no passowrd and can't find any reference to one when searching for a solution ?
<lordievader> I think the username is all lowercase, the password should be left blank.
<Finh> I don't get an option to enter a username, sorry for not mentioning that
<Finh> only the password field allows input
<lordievader> Ah, and leaving that blank doesn't work?
<Finh> no, it says incorrect passwordf, I tried entering as kubuntu from the console when prompted as the distro was loading but that didn't work
<lordievader> Hmm, is the md5sum/sha1sum correct?
<Finh> Yes, double checked it and verified the DVD when I burned it. I think at this stage I may just go ahead and install when given the option and hopefully that would solve my problem
<lordievader> I've heared of this problem before, usually they fixed it by recreating the image... :(
<Finh> Thanks for the help, sorry to have taken up so much of your time :)
<lordievader> No problem, that is why we are here ;)
<lytkindv> hi
<Improver> test
<Improver> I have a question why cant we make the minimize,close,maximize buttons in Firefox like in Windows or Mac where the buttons are on the same heights as the tabs?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<popay> Hi there, I'm new here, and like to comment on Dragon Player on Kubuntu ??
<popay> Anyone??
<jemand> Hi, has anyone had performance issues in 15.10?  I'm getting regular crashes (krunner being the biggest culprit)
<jemand> With facebook in Firefox my Thinkpad W510 dies with heat 95 degrees Celsius +
<mparillo> I have noticed that recently Chromium is less than half the memory (sometimes a third) of firefox.
<mparillo> Not sure it is relevant to your overheating issue. I think I recall a thread about thinkpad fan controls.
<mparillo> Here are two ideas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/ThermalIssues
<mparillo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/687394/overheating-on-lenovo-ideapad-z710-kubuntu-14-04
<Manolo_> Hellooooooooooooooooo! I'm trying to install Kubuntu 15.10 in a laptop and It never boots (or loads the iso) but in other computers and laptops that ISO works
<Manolo_> Do you know if Kubuntu 15.10 uses something modern/new in its installation process?
<jemand> THX for SUPER input.
<jemand> Runs much smoother now.
<Manolo_> Any idea?
<ash__> Hello! I'm facing a problem with video playback on Kubuntu 15.04. Can you help me?
<Smurphy> Manolo_: You will have to give us more details than that.
<Smurphy> What do you mean, it does not boot ?
<Manolo_> black screen Smurphy.
<Manolo_> The thing is... DEbian 6 works.
<Manolo_> Let me check one thing, please, bro.
<Smurphy> ack
<General_Martok> hi, I'm new at kunbunto. How can I change into admin dirs?
<General_Martok> i have installed an anti vir in opt folder but i can't enter, sudo doesn't work
<General_Martok> now sudo worked, sorry for the alert ;)
<Manolo_> Kunbunto haha
<Vyse007> I am seeing this weird dialog issue (http://imgur.com/oRAbQET) on almost all apps under Kubuntu 15.10
<Vyse007> When I run these apps from the terminal under strace, I can see that the reason why the content of the dialog isn't drawn is because the application waits for the call to respond at "open(/dev/video0, ...)"
<Vyse007> I assumed (rightly), that this is a webcam-related issue, and so I disconnected the webcam, which solved the problem.
<Vyse007> But I can't see why almost all apps depend on the webcam...
<luisrene88> JOIN
<anabain> Somehow I've lost the bluetooth icon on my task bar. How can I recover it?
<anabain> I'm on 15.10
<soee_> maybe it is hidden because blutooth is not active
<afterlight> hello
<soee_> anabain: laso open Systray settings and chekc if Bluetooth is enabled tere
<soee_> hi afterlight
<afterlight> cna anyone help? Having a problem
<soee_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<afterlight> ok new here... well every time i open konqueror or mozzila it appear that i can install "flash" but when i try yo install it in the midle of the proces it gets me an error that dosent show the detail ... and the flash dose not install and the proces is repidet   (ps sorry for my english)
<afterlight> 2'nd  question. "KDE Connect" Great and usefull tool but it seems not to work the multimedia control with audacius only with Amarok. any one make it work with other media player ???
<General_Martok> Hi, can somebody suggest me a Dreamweaver alternative for kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> what' dreamweaver?
<soee_> afterlight: did you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<soee_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<afterlight> soee_ yes i have and yes youtube works  but i dont k now why it show s me this message...
<General_Martok> Dreamweaver is a nice HTML-Editor
<General_Martok> Can somebody suggest me an HTML-Editor like Dreamweaver with Preview-function?
<BluesKaj> General_Martok:  I see this in the package manager, libgtkhtml-editor-common
<afterlight> General_Martok:  see http://www.linuxalt.com/linux-alternatives-to/windows/dreamweaver.html
<afterlight> iwhere i can upload images so i can use to show you the problem ?
<marco-parillo> I have seen people use http://imgur.com/
<afterlight> <blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="a/CHfoP"><a href="//imgur.com/a/CHfoP">View post on imgur.com</a></blockquote><script async src="//s.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
<afterlight> cmd
<afterlight> uname -a
<afterlight> ok guys see you other time
<yanis> hello everybody. I have a question I don't know if you can help.
<yanis> I want to create a new LOCO team in my country. how and where to start?
<clivejo> what is your country?
<yanis> ALgeria
<GabeN> Hello, can I get help here?
<GabeN> Hello?
<valorie> sigh
<AngryNoob> Guys, I need your help.
<AngryNoob> Why /etc/hosts is not working in Kubuntu?
<AngryNoob> I have this line
<AngryNoob> 216.58.211.206 localhost
<AngryNoob> and when I go to the real domain, nothing.
<clivejo> localhost is a reserved name
<clivejo> for loopback
<clivejo> are you using a tab to separate them?
<clivejo> oh Im talking to myself
<Chaser> you are a loopback :)
 * clivejo gasps
<clivejo> how rude!
<valorie> good grief, the angry person left in less than a minute
<clivejo> impatient and angry
<abdulhannanali> AngryNoob nice username really
<abdulhannanali> I love Kubuntu
<abdulhannanali> But there are like 70 updates pending in my kubuntu. I have to install them yet. I hope there's something good in them :)
#kubuntu 2015-12-31
<dengjiong> 0_0
<afterlight> goodmorning
<lordievader> Good morning
<Manteko> Guys... I know today we are going to change the year and so but... If somebody can help me, I'll be really happy since this is the most difficult problem I've ever had in Kubuntu.
<Manteko> I've got a laptop without audio.
<Manteko> What can I do, please?
<Manteko> No headphones, no speakers. Nothing. No audio at all.
<clivejo> it has no audio hardware, or kubuntu isnt recognising it?
<Manteko> Kubuntu isn't recognising it.
<lordievader> Manteko: What is the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 Audio'?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Manteko> This is the outpot, lordievader, thanks https://paste.kde.org/psymltcqd/dqcifw/raw
<lordievader> That looks okay, what is the output of 'aplay -l'?
<Manteko> lordievader: https://paste.kde.org/pnzsnz5lg/rvmhle/raw
<lordievader> What does your audio setup look like?
<lordievader> Analog connection to speakers?
<Manteko> lordievader: What do you mean? By speakers I mean the laptop's built-in speakers.
<lordievader> Ah okay.
<lordievader> Right, I needed the output of 'aplay -L' ;)
<Manteko> Here we go, lordievader! :D https://paste.kde.org/pijpuppk4/dby6tl/raw
<lordievader> What does 'aplay -D plughw:CARD=PCH,DEV=0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' do?
<Manteko> lordievader: it says "Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono" but I can't hear a thing.
<lordievader> Hmm, is anything muted in 'alsamixer'?
<Manteko> lordievader: http://i.imgur.com/Et8duuY.png
<lordievader> Disable the auto-mute then run the command again.
<Manteko> lordievader: disabled. No sound :/
<lordievader> Did you even have sound under Linux?
<Manteko> what do you mean, lordievader?
<lordievader> Well, did the sound work in a live-cd/usb for example.
<Manteko> Yes lordievader, I had in the past. I have a windows partition too, because I wanted to test and I had sound there too. The thing is, now, I have no sound in both systems.
<lordievader> Err, wut?
<lordievader> That is odd...
<Manteko> I tried a Kubuntu liveCD yesterday and I had no sound. This is a bit crazy.
<Manteko> That's why I say this is a hard problem for me.
<lordievader> Are there any hardware switches set to mute or something? (Perhaps in the bios)
<Manteko> I already checked that, lordievader. My BIOS is so shitty so it has no option for that.
<lordievader> Right, laptop bios...
<lordievader> Since at this point I don't think it is (fully) Linux's fault.
<lordievader> Driver loaded, things should work, but they don't. Not even in a different OS...
<Manteko> They worked too since I updated to kubuntu 15
<Manteko> I should try an older distro maybe.
<Manteko> I'll test something, brb lordievader. Thanks for listening and helping me.
<n2kubuntu> hello, how can I install git and gitolite on kubuntu? these tools seems not to be available in my installed default repositories (kubuntu 15.10)
<andrew19111> hi
<n2kubuntu> hello andrew19111
<andrew19111> do you know if there is a help room?
<andrew19111> or support room
<n2kubuntu> sorry, this is the wrong channel?
<n2kubuntu> what is the channel name? #kubuntu-help'
<n2kubuntu> ?
<andrew19111> so this is not it?
<n2kubuntu> I dont know. I'm new to kubuntu, so I need help. I thought this was the right place to be then
<andrew19111> oh maybe it is lol
<andrew19111> I need help too
<andrew19111> with one issue
<andrew19111> what's your issue?
<n2kubuntu> so whats your issue?
<soee> n2kubuntu: git should b available in repos
<soee> did you tried: sudo apt-get install git
<soee>  ?
<andrew19111> I have issues with samba
<andrew19111> i have a file server that is working and setup correctly
<n2kubuntu>  soee: git is installed. but when I try to install gitolite I get the message, that such a package is not available
<andrew19111> but a kubuntu client cannot open libreoffice documents from the share
<andrew19111> i think i'm missing some package
<soee> n2kubuntu: try package name: gitolite3
<soee> andrew19111: he sees them but cant open >
<n2kubuntu> soee: thanks a lot!!!! :-)
<andrew19111> yes it can connct to share and see files and open pictures and pdfs
<andrew19111> but not libre office documents
<soee> but he has LO installed etc. ?
<andrew19111> yes
<andrew19111> and it does launch properly
<andrew19111> and it works
<andrew19111> aside from not opening the shared files
<andrew19111> a windows client and a linux mint client have no problems
<soee> and he can copy those files from host server to his machine and edit than ?
<andrew19111> yeah once the files are copied it's fine
<andrew19111> this is on the LTS
<andrew19111> kubuntu
<andrew19111> same issue with 15.10
<andrew19111> it's something with dolphin i think
<andrew19111> I don't know
<rsd> I bet, this is a FAQ already.  Whats the issue with kubuntu and plasma 5.5?
<soee> ?
<rsd> ok kde.org download page, kubuntu section, there is something about kubuntu needing to sort something out before 5.5.3
<rsd> s/pk/on/
<rsd> s/ok/on/ :)
<andrew19111> with 15.10 dolphin crashes when closing the document
<soee> rsd: i don't know. Devs are woking on Plasma 5.5.2 for Xenial atm.
<rsd> soee, ok, tnx.  There are so many issues in 5.4 that I dont even think it worth reporting
<soee> all issues are worth reorting, if you won't report them (at least those unreported) how do you expect them to be fixed ? :)
<andrew19111> i really like 5.4, but too buggy at this point
<rsd> soee, yes, but I prefer to make sure I am in the latest version at least.  e.g., the missing icons is reported everywhere
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> what missing icons ? of sme apps ?
<soee> in systray ?
<rsd> systray too, but not related to SNI.  I think it is some issue with gtk+
<andrew19111> hi
<rsd> specially when using (show a launcher when not running)
<rsd> variety, for example, is in the systray, but it is invisible
<anshul> with kubuntu 15.10, I have 31/12/2015 5:58:50 PM	dumpe2fs[13209]	segfault at 0 ip 00007fbf9f5916fa sp 00007ffdf54ac338 error 4 in libc-2.21.so[7fbf9f506000+1c0000]
<rsd> firefox, thunderbird, pyCharm and many others show the blank document icon
<anshul> Also System tray hangs when I click Kde start menu
<anshul> and another problem that I have is if I type wrong password in window open for ksystemlog, for administrative previlige that window hang for infinite time
<anshul> its Kde su window that I hangs with wrong password
<andrew19111> i have that problem too
<anshul> how to fix  them, any guidence
<anshul> this is my plasma related software versions, http://pastebin.com/LZtyQyM7
<john__> how can i get in a terminal?
<soee> anshul: try upgrading to Plasma 5.4.3
<john__> i am new to this sofware
<soee> it should be availble in backports ppa
<soee> john__: ALT + F2 and type: Konsole
<john__> thanks
<anshul> soee: following  this to upgrade "http://askubuntu.com/questions/666175/how-to-install-plasma-5-4-on-kubuntu"
<soee> john__: if you plantu use terminal very otne, it is good ide ti install Yakuake
<soee> !yakuake
<john__> do i have to leave or can i stay?
<soee> anshul: yes the first nswer, do not use any *-ci ppas
<soee> john__: you can stay as long as you want :)
<john__> thanks
<anshul> soee: I already did "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ci/stable", Though I have multiboot should I revert back something
<john__> im be away so i will not be looking at chat though i love this sofware
<soee> anshul: install ppa-purge
<soee> and than run: ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ci/stable
<andrew19111> i really like kde, aside from the few bugs i've come across
<soee> john__: you don't have to look at it, it is a support channel, so if you have any problems with Kubuntu you can ask here anytime
<john__> np at all
<soee> andrew19111: There is a lot of fixes in Plasma 5.5 so stay tuned when it is available for 15.10
<andrew19111> awesome
<john__> i do have  a qustion if its ok
<john__> how can u install wine windows loader
<soee> john__: the general rule is: !ask
<andrew19111> it'll be good to try out the new LTS
<soee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<soee> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<andrew19111> for me wine is a headache, most of the programs I want to use don't work well with it
<anshul> soee: I already did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, I think it would not be better idea to break it in between
<anshul> should I break  it and do ppa-purge
<john__> anyother progam can install exe files on this sofware in this case
<mparillo> soee: You like Yakuake? One reason I prefer konsole is it is easy to cut and paste. How do you do that in Yakuake?
<soee> anshul: no do not break, could make a lot more prblems
<soee> mparillo: cut ?
<soee> mparillo: paste CTRL + SHIFT + V
<anshul> !patence
<anshul> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<andrew19111> john have you figured out how wine works?
<andrew19111> from what I remember you install it and then set it up
<andrew19111> and then you can open programs with it by right clicking and clicking open with wine
<andrew19111> something like that
<andrew19111> well you right click the exe and open with wine, then install it
<john__> im not install it as yet as i dont know how to install it
<andrew19111> what distro?
<mparillo> Shift! That is what I needed. Obviously I was unwilling to use ctrl c and ctrl v
<soee> ;D
<mparillo> TY, soee
<john__> thanks everyone for your help im be with you soon  im just a little busy at this moment
<anshul> plasma-desktop  version that I would have is 4:5.4.2-0ubuntu2, this means that 5.4.2 version, what does 4 stands for
<mparillo> The epoch
<anshul> I am going for plasma-desktop, to  see hang problems of start menu is still there in plasma-desktop 5.5.2
<soee> 5.5.2 ?
<BluesKaj> anshul:  not yet , there is a ppa , but appatently you may end up with broken packages/dependencies
<anshul> i tried 5.4.2 but problem of hang is still there in it, so I thought to compile 5.5.2 and install it
<anshul> and see If it has problem of hanging when I click on start
<soee> try 5.4.3 also :)
<anshul> ok, I will try that too, free on 31st :)
<Aut0mated> quick dumb question... I run a VM at work currently using CentOS to make it easier to work on the transport network.  I'm wanting to switch over to the new Kubuntu 15.10.  However, I'm not finding the solution on how to run x2go server on it.  I've found the articles on installing x2go on 15.04, but when I try to add the ppa, it throws a user/group not found error.  Any ideas as to what the solution is?
<Aut0mated> lol nm, I swear I tried that 10 times last night with the error and attempting it just now, it worked...
 * Aut0mated slinks back off under his rock semi-embarrassed for not trying one last time before I asked ;)
<ejay> Hi guys. Is double screen setup fixed in plasma5.5?
<mparillo> ejay: What is the bug number?
<jilocasin0> 'ello all
<jilocasin0> migrating to kubuntu (KDE) from xubuntu (XFCE) under Xubuntu 15.10.
<jilocasin0> 'ello all
<jilocasin0> new to KDE/kumbuntu (15.10) I keep loosing the second monitor. Is there anyway to get KDE to recognize it?
<genii> jilocasin0: Is it seen when you are in System Settings... Display and Monitor ?
<schnitzel94> hi
<daum> hi guys - i can't seem to get my bluetooth to work on my laptop anyone able to help me out
<daum> hcitool doesn't seem to find anything
<daum> am on a NP880Z5E-X01UB samsung
#kubuntu 2016-01-01
<anna`> Apologies for the connect spam over the last few days folks. My ZNC was hosted on Linode who have been widely DDoS'd, i've moved to Vultr now :)
<Unit193> MMm, yeah.  They've been hit hard.  No worries, and I for one didn't even notice you.  Hope you enjoy your new service!
<yaiyan|pc> I just manually rm -rf'd /var/lib/mysql and /etc/mysql without thinking
<yaiyan|pc> I'm not screwed if I restart my computer now, right?
<yaiyan|pc> Screw it, I'm just gonna find out if this restarts haha
<Yaiyan|PC> Huh, everything worked fine apparently
<Yaiyan|PC> Wonder why kde depends on mysql then
<denza242> Yaiyan|PC: akonadi
<Yaiyan|PC> denza242: so if I haven't touched any of that stuff, that's why I'm fine?
<denza242> probably
<Yaiyan|PC> Cool
<denza242> although, if there's anything else that's using mysql
<denza242> then you're screwed
<Yaiyan|PC> Yeah, this is fairly recently installed though, so it should be fine
<denza242> yeah
<FrankChen> 11:09 上午 → yeticry, WinDu1965, tripelb, de-facto, manosnore, moonpunter, elementalest, threeminutemonta, LaH4564, somsip, and asalvo joined ← Sebastien left ⇐ Guest47428, otter768, JillyB (was JillyBB), jblair, asalvo_, jnrubyrubyruby, itspara, Earlo, myztic, tripel3, Guest51, Xardov, HackSmash, Quatroking, and coolmadmax quit ↔ dmc1, ezzou,
<FrankChen> user786905, hw4ng3r, and ochorocho popped in ↔ gusnan nipped out
<FrankChen>  How to fix rt2800usb WiFi in 15.10
<anshul> I found out, why my start button hangs when I type there, it looks like baloo_file_extr is buggy
<anshul> It has nothing to do with plasma, which I was trying to upgrade yesterday
<uju> Hi
<uju> hskjhd
<seva_> hi all estj kto russ?
<seva__> im need chrome for ubuntu
<seva__> you have? chrome?
<seva__> im wait you
<seva__> ?
<seva__> im speac russ
<seva__> im small speac engl
<Fritigern> seva__: click => https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/
<seva__> kk
<Fritigern> Õnn (ma kasutasin Google tõlkida)
<Unit193> !ru | seva__
<ubottu> seva__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Unit193> (Not really sure that applies, but..)
<seva__> estj kto
<seva__> >?
<Fritigern> !ee | seva__
<Fritigern> Nope, did not work :-)
<Fritigern> Unit193: Seva is Estonian, not Russian.
<Unit193> Already checked, unless it's close enough to Finnish...
<seva__> mne nado chrome ili firefox nu na saite chroma i firefox ska4evanie ne udolosj
<Unit193> Fritigern: Right, gathered that.
<seva__> im russian modifications
<seva__> IM speak russ only russ im from estonia im speek russ !!!!
<Fritigern> seva__: Can you use Google translate? Kas te kasutate Google tõlkida?
<seva__> im need dowload google chrome im go link
<seva__> site not me show link for download
<Fritigern> k
<General_Martok> Hello, has somebody experience in Using Sophos anti Virus ob Kubuntu?
<General_Martok> *on
<General_Martok> the live-protect doesn't work. I tried it several times :(
<ikonia> General_Martok: why are you using sophos on kubuntu ?
<ikonia> what's your end goal ?
<General_Martok> I have 2 OSs on my PC and i want the best protection on both systems
<General_Martok> Win and Linux
<General_Martok> and I have a license from my University
<General_Martok> why do you ask? do you think anti vir on linux is unnecessary
<ikonia> I don't believe you will get any benifit from running sophos on linux
<General_Martok> So you think I don't need anti vir or a special firewall on Kubuntu? It's save in delivery status?
<ikonia> kubuntu has a firewall availabile to it built in if you want to use it
<ikonia> I think you'll get zero benifit from sophos and it will cause problems
<General_Martok> ok, I want a safety system, so I installed Kubuntu as an Win 10 alternative. How can I make the system save? What is reasonable ?
<ikonia> install kubuntu, configure the firewall to block un-needed ports, use kubuntu
<ikonia> thats it
<satifant> and keep it updated... don't install a second system just to start it once a year :)
<General_Martok> I have kubuntu installed. I'm writing from Kubuntu now. Can you give me a HowTo for the Firewall config?
<General_Martok> When Kubuntu is running well, I wanna use Windows only for Apps, which don't exist for Linux
<ikonia> !firewall | General_Martok
<ubottu> General_Martok: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<General_Martok> ok thx
<Smurphy> General_Martok: I tend to use the CLI only firewall called Shoreline Firewall - or shortly Shorewall.
<Smurphy> Very neat and complete.
<General_Martok> THX, I will read about Shorewall. But I still have problems with installing Apps via shell
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year folks
<Smurphy> ls -las
<Smurphy> Tsktsktsk. Sorry.,..
<Smurphy> Happy new Year BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> Hi Smurphy
<Smurphy> Still working on the Champagne night ... Heavy liver labor ... :}
<mile> salut tous le mond
<BluesKaj> !fr | mile
<ubottu> mile: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<FrankChen> !tw
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Hidihoho> hi, since I installed kubuntu, my system Clock in Win 10 is an hour to late. The settings are correct. Somebody an idea? In Linux the clock goes right. The installation of kubuntu influenced the win system time
<MichaelP> Is there plasma 5.5 for 15.10 ?
<BluesKaj> Hidihoho:  reset your bios to local time
<BluesKaj> MichaelP:  yes , but it may break your system. The devs advised me not to use it and they were right. I tried it anyway and I had to use the recovery kernel to get my desktopback , so be warned.  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma
<BluesKaj> MichaelP:  don't complain to anyone here or in kubuntu-devel if you break things
<MichaelP> BluesKaj: if it breaks then kubuntu doing something wrong... It been perfect in arch and opensuse
<BluesKaj> MichaelP:  it's not totally packaged yet according to the topic in devel chat, but someone uploaded the packages to the staging ppa before they were supposed to do so.
<BluesKaj> MichaelP:  I tried it on fedora 23, not stable and missing some functions, so not every OS is stable using 5.5.2
<MichaelP> there is nothing in that repo
<BluesKaj> did you click on "Technical details about this ppa"?
<MichaelP> you mean View package details
<MichaelP> i found it
<MichaelP> BluesKaj: the way i added it was sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma
<BluesKaj> MichaelP:  click on the green text "Technical details about this ppa" then right below isn a dropdown that gives the right ppa for 15.10, copy the lines in the box and add them to your sources.list , also you have to click on the signing key and follow the instructions on how to add it
<BluesKaj> then update and upgrade with apt
<yanis> hello everybody, can we program apps for ubuntu/kubuntu in JAVA? t
<MichaelP> BluesKaj: no matter how add it... apt dist-upgrade 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<MichaelP> BluesKaj: i see the signing key.. click on it.. there nothing tell how to add it
<BluesKaj> MichaelP:  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys xxxxxx
<lordievader> MichaelP: add-apt-repository should add the key to the keychain.
<BluesKaj> MichaelP:  also if things don't work you can install ppa-purge and run ' sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma ' to remove the ppa and revert back to your previous plasma version
<clivejo> glad to hear BluesKaj is using ppa-purge :)
<MichaelP> it saying there nothing to upgrade
<clivejo> did you do a apt-get update
<MichaelP> yes i did
<MichaelP> went smooth to 5.4.3
<clivejo> well 5.5.3 isnt ready for show time yet
<ochiottes> Good evening. Here's a screenshot of my desktop/muon-discover: https://imgur.com/hkjPr6F
<MichaelP> 5.5.3 not even out yet... 5.5.2 is..... i been using 5.5.2 in arch since it was beta
<clivejo> MichaelP: 5.5.3 is released from KDE
<clivejo> its being packaged at the moment
<ochiottes> Is this normal performance?
<danikvsn> quick question, how do I submit a bug that I don't know what it is affected by?
<clivejo> MichaelP: https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.5.2.php
<clivejo> its in the staging PPA, but only for xenial at the moment
<ochiottes> I'm running 15.10 since Beta2. I'm also having issues with SDDM. SDDM flickers at the login screen
<clivejo> There are a few issues need to be ironned out with upstream
<clivejo> but please dont use staging if you are not sure what you are doing
<clivejo> its extremely experimental and really just a resource for packagers
<clivejo> RE : <MichaelP> BluesKaj: if it breaks then kubuntu doing something wrong... It been perfect in arch and opensuse  Kubuntu is based on debian and has different rules and procedures about what goes where and how
<clivejo> in my opinion this makes debian more stable and reliable, but also requires everyone to stick the to rules.  We dont want to introduce problems which will plague us forever!
<yanis> can you tell me how to install new look and feel for kubuntu. I want to change the default breeze l&f.
<BluesKaj> lordievader:  do you use KB shortcuts in system settings>desktop behaviour>activities to switch activities ?
<BluesKaj> the optional settings there
<BluesKaj> or does anyone else ?
<danikvsn> so will there ever be a time when kubuntu maintainers clean out broken packages from the package manager?
<danikvsn> Because those old kde packages I keep installing out of curiousity keep breaking my system configs for how plasma 5 looks
<danikvsn> my setup is stuck on gtk+ widget style, my icons are broken, and it's systemwide
<Fritigern> Uninstal appmenu-qt5 and restore appmenu-qt. That fixes it
<Fritigern> Your mistake was thinking that since appmenu-qt5 is newer, it should be better. Nothing to do with old packages. '
<danikvsn> I see, trying it right now, brb
<Fritigern> *Shakes head* Blaming Kubuntu for your own actions....
<danikvsn> Thank you very much, fixed everything!
<danikvsn> Why is that even an option to install if it just breaks everything?
<Fritigern> It's your curiosity that broke it
<Fritigern> Anyway, I have done the same thing and was pulling my hair out for weeks before I figured it out
<danikvsn> I've reinstalled kubuntu twice today haha
<danikvsn> Is there a bug report in for this?
<Fritigern> I never reinstasll, ever. I fix the problems and if I can;t fix the issue, i will learn to live with it 9which is very rare)
<Fritigern> And you could have a look on kde.org and see if there is a bugreport for this thing
<danikvsn> just checked its launchpad, the bug is there, but it doesn't look like anyone pays any attention to it
<danikvsn> No response since bug was posted in the summer
<Fritigern> Meh, give it time. It's not like appmenu-qt5 is installed by anything, other than curious people
<danikvsn> True
<danikvsn> anyway thanks for your help, you really saved my sanity
<nescius> hi, i was gonna bugreport a thing which bothers me in kubuntu update plasma applet - it keeps showing red and angry after update.. my question is how to find out who made it?
<nescius> .. kde had a very neat way how to contact devs/report a bug.. plasma dropped that way
#kubuntu 2016-01-02
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Graf_Westerholt> Who do I get “The signature file is not valid” when setting a signature file in KMail?
<frankchen_> Hello
<frankchen_> How to install gstreamer
<Graf_Westerholt> frankchen_ sudo apt-get install libgstreamer0.10-0
<frankchen_> and how do i  play a mp3 file in amarok ??
<Graf_Westerholt> frankchen_, you should convert MP3-files to OGG Vorbis because MP3 is outdated.
<frankchen_> Why
<frankchen_> ??
<frankchen_> Mp3 is great
<Graf_Westerholt> MP3 is not open and outdated.
<Graf_Westerholt> frankchen_, read here: https://en.wikipedia.org./wiki/Vorbis
<frankchen_> Hmm...
<frankchen_> lol
<Graf_Westerholt> frankchen_, what is funny?
<frankchen_> so crazy you know??
<frankchen_> I downlaoded music in sound cloud is mp3 file
<frankchen_> Hmm.....
<Graf_Westerholt> Sound cloud is stupid.
<Graf_Westerholt> frankchen_, you can use soundkonverter to convert MP3 to Vorbis.
<frankchen_> No!!!!!
<frankchen_> Why it is stupid ??It's a great streaming music site
<Graf_Westerholt> frankchen_, stupid because they use MP3 and not Vorbis. So it is not great.
<frankchen_> WTF??
<frankchen_> U think it's bad because it just use MP3 file??
<Graf_Westerholt> frankchen_, right.
<Graf_Westerholt> frankchen_, MP3 is outdated since 2002.
<frankchen_> How about .flac and .m4a??
<Graf_Westerholt> frankchen_, I do not not much about this, but I use only Vorbis.
<frankchen_> where can i download music which is using ogg??
<Graf_Westerholt> frankchen_, I do not know.
<frankchen_> so....
<frankchen_> hmm..
<frankchen_> Cant play any music in amarok ,right ??
<Graf_Westerholt> frankchen_, you can play musik in Amarok.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey Graf_Westerholt
<mparillo> https://freemusicarchive.org/about
<melray> Hi everyone...I was setting up online account for ICQ and Messenger. They default to connect after creation. However this doesn't happen, and when I select the account and choose to configure it system settings crashes. Is this a known issue, and if so is there a workaround?
<mrx1_> anyone managed to succesfuly run vnc4server with KDE?
<nescius> hello, how do i set the display settings for my account as system wide?
<mrx1_> after starting vnc session I get message box (graphical, from remote computer on which vnc4server is running): "We are sorry Plasma has stopped running"
<mrx1_> and several other msg boxes with kdeinit and other kde* stuff
<nescius> mrx1_: you can get some info in ~/.xsessionerrors (or something)
<nescius> on the remote computer of course, find out whether kde starts on itself without the vnc, or it maybe caused by vnc initialising the kde somehow wrong
<mrx1_> kde starts on itself when normally booting the computer and signing-in
<nescius> ok, go read the .xsession-errors file in the users directory
<mrx1_> i've tried to read it but there is a lot of errors, google returns nothing on most of them of course
<mrx1_> tail -1000 of that file: http://pastebin.com/6apgF7Zn
<nescius> i suggest to remove the file first, login again via vnc and read it again when recreated
<mrx1_> nescius: this is just from starting vnc4server session, without trying to log in: http://pastebin.com/XKWcr7VE
<mrx1_> i've seen on the internet that other people also had problems with plasma5, so maybe it's buggy or something
<nescius> mrx1_: Unsupported screen format: depth: 16, red_mask: 3f, blue_mask: f800 https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-44147
<nescius> not plasma, qt5, maybe could be fixed by playing with the vnc server a bit
<mrx1_> meh :(
<nescius> you can try nx server
<nescius> it should be faster and less network intense than vnc and it worked for me very well, few years back
<mrx1_> i think i will just install xfce and edit xstartup file of vnc4server to use it
<nescius> hello, how do i set the display settings for my account as system wide?
<nescius> as in prior login on kubuntu 15.10
<imy> hello everybody
<mrx1_> xfce4 is up and running through vnc, kde sucks ;)
<nescius> mrx1_: i told you what is the problem, i tried to help you and i last thing I want to tell you is that you suck
<mrx1_> lol :)
<novo> hey, im trying to use telegram but it says im missing a manager named morse
<soee> novo: how did you installed telegram ?
<novo> at default im client there is an option to add a telegram account
<Fritigern> novo: morse is completely missing from all repos. Might as well give up or use Pidgin
<soee> or download Telegram client form their website :)
<Fritigern> And of course, compile it yourself
<Echo_> quit
<novo> ye, i got the oficial client but wanted to try the other one
#kubuntu 2016-01-03
<thenerdjones> does anyone else have a problem connecting to google talk through the instant messenger?
<ubernoob> hi all.. having a hard time compiling audacity from source, keep getting an error during the make process. FreqWindow.cpp:89:21: fatal error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
<Bob-buntu> Hi all, running 15.10 kubuntu and wondering what ppa do I use to get the latest KDE release?
<ubernoob> hi. i am trying to rip vinyls in kubuntu 64bit using the latest version of audacity. everything seems to run perfectly until i hit record, then audacity instantly crashes. any ideas as to how i can rectify this? thanks.
<valorie> ubernoob: try starting audacity from the commandline, and watch the output
<valorie> also: #audacity  is a thing, alis tells me
<ubernoob> thanks valorie i will do that
<valorie> it's always interesting, even if you don't understand
<valorie> but the experts will help you in that chan
<valorie> audacity isn't one of our applications
<ubernoob> ahhhhh, what would be?
<valorie> audacious is an independent project
<ubernoob> well at least I have some output even tho i dont understand it ;p
<valorie> right
<valorie> there are loads of applications that are independent
<valorie> think of firefox, libreoffice, etc.
<ubernoob> i basically just need one to record usb audio into .flac
<valorie> it's a really good application
<ubernoob> maybe i can find something in muon in the mean time. thanks for your input. :-)
<valorie> ?
<valorie> you can certainly install audacity from muon
<valorie> and that is the only way you should *ever* install things in kubuntu
<valorie> from the archives
<valorie> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-2build1 (wily), package size 2628 kB, installed size 8697 kB
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Schneyk> Hello
<Schneyk> I'm using Kubuntu 15.10 and have a question that's not directly related to Kubuntu. I'm looking for a functioning Python IDE with GUI
<Schneyk> Eric6 doesn't seem to work, same goes for Kdevelop
<Schneyk> Do you have any recommendations?
<soee> ?
<Schneyk> soee: Is that directed at me?
<soee> yes, what are you looking for ?
<Schneyk> soee: I want a nice IDE for Python. Unfortunately, Eric (the IDE) seems to throw QT errors
<Schneyk> I don't have the errors at hand, since I'm not near my real computer
<soee> oh, i'm not sure. I use only PhpStorm for PHP/JS development but it is payed. Did you tried Eclipse or NetBeans or Aptana ?
<Schneyk> I haven't tried Eclipse yet, actually wanted to stick to QT apps. I'd prefer Kdevelop with the Python module. But it failed to compile, version 4, and version 5beta, too
<Schneyk> It seems the two QT versions are causing me troubles
<soee> 2 QT versions ?
<Schneyk> I have tried PyCharm, but it is very slow on my old computer
<soee> i think kdeveop should work pretty nice
<Schneyk> soee: I think I'm having Qt version 4 and version 5 installed. Isn't that standard in 15.10?
<soee> if you are looking for somethin light, you might want to try https://dbader.org/blog/setting-up-sublime-text-for-python-development
<Schneyk> Thanks
<soee> Schneyk: i'm not sure, maybe some older apps require QT4, but QT5 shoudl be default in latets releases
<Schneyk> But still I'm wondering why all these programs don't work properly on my install
<soee> they shoudl i think
<soee> let me check kdevelop
<Schneyk> Then I borked my install
<Schneyk> once again :(
<soee> :D
<soee> when Kdevelop throws an error for you ?
<Schneyk> It's the kdev-python thing that I can't compile. The C++ IDE works fine
<soee> oh
<Schneyk> It must have somethong to do with Qt
<Schneyk> lol, something
<lordievader> Schneyk: Why does Kdevelop not work?
<soee> you have to ask someone more experainced than me
<lordievader> The python3 plugin is lovely.
<soee> oh, hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey soee
<Schneyk> lordievader: Hello!
<Schneyk> lordievader: It doesn't compile
<lordievader> Because?
<Schneyk> But I have no error message handy since I'm not near my computer
<Schneyk> I wanted to know if someone knew of problems like mine
 * lordievader uses Kdevelop for python development
 * jubo2 uses electric even for cooking some chicken legs
<Schneyk> compiling kdev5beta shows that an emc(?) .cmake file is missing, but emc( or ecm) dev packages are installed
<Schneyk> I think I'll set up a new install of Kubuntu. It will take too long for me to find the root cause of this issue
<lordievader> Schneyk: You are likely missing a whole lot of -dev packages, that is normal for Kubuntu ;)
 * Schneyk sighs
<Schneyk> I have so many installed and still it didn't work
<lordievader> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): integrated development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu3 (wily), package size 1591 kB, installed size 6462 kB
<Schneyk> And this version still uses Qt4, while Kdevelop5 will make use of QT5
<lordievader> Schneyk: Do you really need kdevelop 5? Else I'd suggest to just get it from the repo.
<Schneyk> lordievader: the one from the repo doesn't support python
<lordievader> !info kdev-python
<ubottu> kdev-python (source: kdev-python): KDevelop Python Plugin. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.1-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1673 kB, installed size 12730 kB
<lordievader> !info kdev-python3
<ubottu> Package kdev-python3 does not exist in wily
<lordievader> Hmpf, not sure what version the other one is though.
<lordievader> Else you could just compile that one plugin.
<Schneyk> lordievader: yes, and this gives me errors :(
<lordievader> What errors?
<Schneyk> I'm not a superbrain and I have no notes of the errors. As I said, I'm at a different computer now
<Schneyk> But it's not only the kdevelop compiling that fails, it's also that Eric (the Python IDE) doesn't work
<Schneyk> I think Eric is a bad choice for a IDE name
<tezaurismosis> Test. Hello everyone!
<tttom> Hi everyone, I was wondering if someone would be able to provide a bit of help about fonts in Kubuntu?
<tttom> In short: in my fonts settings I have defined a number of fonts which are correctly applied in most programs, however some of them (like e.g. Gimp or Filezilla) seem to ignore the setting and apply sort of an ugly font instead. I'm not sure where it fetches it from, any idea? Here's an example (left: font settings, right: actual fonts in these apps): http://i.imgur.com/1rbYtIw.png
<soee> tttom: hmm, Gimp and probably Qupzilla are both GTK based apps
<soee> open System Settings -> Application Style -> GNOME Application Style (GTK)
<soee> and set your font also there
<tttom> oh interesting
<tttom> thanks
<tttom> awesome, it did the trick
<tttom> thank soee!
<soee> np :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Graf_Westerholt> Who do I get “The signature file is not valid” when setting a text signature file in KMail?
<lordievader> Graf_Westerholt: Have you asked around in #kde?
<lordievader> I think you'll have more luck there.
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader, no. I am going to ask.
<LT16_04_LTS> hello folks do we know what important things will be new in 16.04 LTS of KUBUNTU?
<LT16_04_LTS> it will defenitively have plasma desktop 5.5 or highr right?
<tambu> Is Muon-Discover only for KDE packages? i was trying to find openssh and nothing useful is coming up  like I would expect it should
<Guest47666> Это что за хренька такая?
<BluesKaj> !ru |  Davydov
<ubottu> Davydov: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<buriedalive> Davydov там тебе тихий бан поставят, за такие разговоры, как хрень такая, ahaha
<mparillo> tambu: Muon-Discover is better for applications.
<mparillo> Regular Muon is better for smaller utilities and packages.
<mparillo> !info openssh
<ubottu> Package openssh does not exist in wily
<tambu> mparillo Thanks for the reply, I was worried the channel was dead..  :) I though muon-discovery replaced muon
<tambu> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.9p1-2 (wily), package size 382 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<tambu> mparillo: so then muon would show me what "apt-get' normally does correct? i mostly use apt-get but sometimes when searching it's nice to have a GUI
<BluesKaj> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<mparillo> Yes, that is my understanding. There were three Muons: Muon, Muon Discover, and Muon Update Manager, though I understand that may be changing. I think in the default install you only get Discover and Update Manager
<BluesKaj> prefer the old muon as a package reference guide ..especially the search facility
<tambu> thanks guys, I'll check out "old" muon.
<tambu> Btw when I login I get a nice status bar that takes all of 2 seconds to go from 0-100% but then it just hangs there for literally 15 seconds.. waiting before it then refreshes to the desktop. This is a pretty powerful laptop takes 3 seconds from boot to KDM with SSD drives 16 G memory.. .. Is there some way to find out why logging in takes 5 times longer than bootup? maybe a lot file somewhere it's pretty annoying :)
<clivejo> tambu: have you queried systemd?
<clivejo> systemd-analyze blame is a good tools for seeing what is the blame for taking longest to startup
<tambu> clivejo: sorry this is longer after the system has booted.. also happens when I logout and then log right back in as the same user. I don't think systemd-analyze would help with that would it?
<clivejo> what version of kubuntu are you using?
<tambu> clivejo: 15.10
<clivejo> backports enabled?
<tambu> clivejo: hrm not sure.. I confess haven't used KDE for like 10 yrs :P was trying it out since I didn't like how.. "simple" the default ubuntu GUI felt. is that an option in the updates manager?
<clivejo> tambu: plasma is a work in progress and theres been a few bugfix releases since 15.10 shipped
<tambu> clivejo: where do I check backports I don't see it in the updates section.
<BluesKaj> tambu  /etc/apt/sources.list
<clivejo> tambu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<tambu> add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports ?
<tambu> BluesKaj: I have "willy-backports" in sources.list and the src version as well
<BluesKaj> that's it tambu, as long as there's no # in front of the line
<tambu> BluesKaj: No comment #.. I've done "apt-get update; apt-get upgrade" so I presume I have the latest and greatest?
<tambu> clivejo: I checked update manager and I have "Unsupported updates" already checked.
<BluesKaj> you must be familiar with commenting repos in the sourecs.list
<clivejo> try checking the plasma release/version number in kinfo
<tambu> clivejo plasma 5.4.2, qt 5.4.2, kernel 4.2.0-22-generic 64bit
<tambu> oh and i'm using "nvidia 352.63" driver.. I did think to try that without any luck on the "delay"
<clivejo> tambu: sorry I dont know then
<tambu> Does KDE have a login.log file that I could tail remotely and see what it says while doing the "delay"?
<tambu> clivejo thanks for trying.. I had a feeling it would be a tough call
<clivejo> are you auto-loading anything
<clivejo> maybe try it with a clean/new session
<tambu> clivejo: auto-loading.. I haven't done anything special with my login it's just default as far as I know.. this is a brand new install.. the delay is there every time even after fresh reboot.. or logout/login
<Maxiride> by the way, any news about the release of the latest stable plasma in the kubuntu backports ppa? It is still to 5.
<Maxiride> 5.4.3
<BluesKaj> Maxiride:  plasma 5.5.2 isn't ready yet, but think that the slight upgrade to 5.5.3 should be ready in a few days
<Maxiride> BluesKaj: woah, great!
<BluesKaj> Maxiride:  we can only hope ;-)
<Maxiride> BluesKaj: where can I follow the development? I mean is there a channel\forum where this kind of announcements are made?
<Maxiride> kind of an ETA of future PPA updates
<BluesKaj> #kubuntu-devel , but it's been very quiet over the holidays
<LogicalDash> My computer has a built-in monitor that I do not want to use. I've configured that successfully in System Settings->Display Configuration, but my config gets thrown out whenever I log out or shut down. How do I make it permanent and system-wide?
<dahlia> I was trying to start a game with wine and it set my display to 640x480 and now I cant find how to set it back. It's still 640x480 even after relog
<dahlia> I found this with google but I dont have that little icon shown in the picture http://askubuntu.com/questions/467875/kubuntu-14-04-no-screen-resolution-changer
<valorie> dahlia: what does your screen look like?
<valorie> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<valorie> I would look at the config resolution part
<valorie> I've not had to do it for awhile, but xrandr works
<dahlia> hmmm
<dahlia> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 800 x 600, maximum 16384 x 16384
<dahlia> DVI-I-0 connected primary 800x600+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 550mm x 310mm
<dahlia> is what it says
<dahlia> this worked: xrandr --output DVI-I-0 --mode 1920x1080
<dahlia> valorie: tyvm! :)
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> I didn't write the factoid, just brought it to your attention.....
<Dxx> Hi all!
<Dxx> I use Chrome with Kubuntu 15.10 and sometime  Kdialog freeze (during save file dialog)
<Dxx> It's currently freezed, if I wait 5/10 minutes it come back to normal
<Dxx> but I not have informations into syslog
<Dxx> where can check to trace this issue?
<Dxx> My last <warn> logs (syslog):
<Dxx> 04/01/2016 00:19:54	kdesktop	NetworkManager[1170]	<warn>  (vethd76a85c): failed to disable userspace IPv6LL address handling
<Dxx> 04/01/2016 00:19:54	kdesktop	NetworkManager[1170]	<warn>  (vethd76a85c): failed to find device 62 'vethd76a85c' with udev
